# ~ °O° ~   Any Single Disney Men Out There??    ~ °O° ~ Part 2



## Carrieannew

******* EDITED TO ADD *****

Welcome everyone. This is a great thread to meet new friends and other Disney lovin singles. So pull up a seat and jump right in. Many great people here. 

There is also a nightly chat on dismates.com around 9pm everynight. Any questions there are plenty of people here who can answer any questions you have.. 

Enjoy!!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hello not sure who to ask so I thought I would post. We had a very long singles thread that has disappeared... Not sure if it was locked or moved. 

Can one of the mods let us know?

Thanks
Carrie


----------



## Alacrity

Just read a posting about long threads...they (the OPs) have hidden the long threads due to the effect on the performance of the boards.  Threads over 10,000 post have been hidden but should come back.  

See this thread for info...http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698419


----------



## Carrieannew

Alacrity said:


> Just read a posting about long threads...they (the OPs) have hidden the long threads due to the effect on the performance of the boards.  Threads over 10,000 post have been hidden but should come back.
> 
> See this thread for info...http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698419



Ahhhh

Thanks Al!

I think it was cdn's fault but thats all I am saying about that


----------



## katydidbug1

It seems like it was posted on other boards about the experiment, but didn't see anything on the adult solo board....wish they would have told us...i don't really frequent other boards, just some threads that I am subscribed too.


----------



## Alacrity

Whooo hooo!  Post number 5!  Who's for number 10?


----------



## Carrieannew

Alacrity said:


> Whooo hooo!  Post number 5!  Who's for number 10?



Oh Oh I want to be post 6


----------



## katydidbug1

Can I be 7?


----------



## buena vista

8's my lucky number... did I make it?


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Ahhhh
> 
> Thanks Al!
> 
> I think it was cdn's fault but thats all I am saying about that




Boy, don't even make it up to # 10 and I'm getting slammed already, never mind that we are not in chat.

I can get even... 3 more days... woo- hoo !!!! 

About this time on Monday I'll be getting on ME for my trip to the world..........


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Boy, don't even make it up to # 10 and I'm getting slammed already, never mind that we are not in chat.
> 
> I can get even... 3 more days... woo- hoo !!!!
> 
> About this time on Monday I'll be getting on ME for my trip to the world..........



Oh no worries I can get even in 1 week when we meet 

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Carrieannew

Ok we have 41 views and only 10 posts... Lurkers.. honestly

Come out come out wherever you are!!!!!! 

I wont bite today


----------



## ahoff

I was wondering where the tread went to.....


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Boy, don't even make it up to # 10 and I'm getting slammed already, never mind that we are not in chat.
> 
> I can get even... 3 more days... woo- hoo !!!!
> 
> About this time on Monday I'll be getting on ME for my trip to the world..........




sure rub it in...when the rest of us are freezing...well..some of us anyway.


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Oh no worries I can get even in 1 week when we meet
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA



Remember... what happens in the world stays in chat.......


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Ok we have 41 views and only 10 posts... Lurkers.. honestly
> 
> Come out come out wherever you are!!!!!!
> 
> I wont bite today



She wont bite....just for today....


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> She wont bite....just for today....



But once the sun goes down, better get that garlic necklace out..... 

OR make sure you have had your rabies and tetanus shots....


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> But once the sun goes down, better get that garlic necklace out.....
> 
> OR make sure you have had your rabies and tetanus shots....




Meanie


----------



## CoasterAddict

I read the list of threads 3x this morning looking for "ours." I was ready to blame the space aliens ('cause I would never blame a fellow disser! ) It's nice to know that even though I'm not actively planning a trip right now I can still live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Remember... what happens in the world stays in chat.......



 



katydidbug1 said:


> She wont bite....just for today....


----------



## katydidbug1

Better watch out CDN...make sure you aren't around Miss Carrie at night....she may bite you....lol


----------



## disneyfanx3

I found you    - I was wondering what happened to the thread


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Better watch out CDN...make sure you aren't around Miss Carrie at night....she may bite you....lol



My shots are up to date and I'll have to find some of that gum from the garlicfest in MM's neck of the woods


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> My shots are up to date and I'll have to find some of that gum from the garlicfest in MM's neck of the woods


----------



## Jazmine8

Ok I'm in and still lurking ! I was wondering too what happened to the thread. I like to read the banterring going back and forth


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Better watch out CDN...make sure you aren't around Miss Carrie at night....she may bite you....lol



Haha He does not have the guts to be around me at night!!!



cdn ears said:


> My shots are up to date and I'll have to find some of that gum from the garlicfest in MM's neck of the woods



 



katydidbug1 said:


>





disneyfanx3 said:


> I found you    - I was wondering what happened to the thread



Yup we are right here. Thanks for finding us!!!!! 

See people at least someone is glad they found me!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

This is a 24 hour test to see how the board run with nobody having access to threads of 10,000 or more posts.  The threads may be coming back, or they may be gone forever.  And if they will be gone forever, any thread that reaches 10,000 will immediately vanish.


----------



## cdn ears

Jazmine8 said:


> Ok I'm in and still lurking ! I was wondering too what happened to the thread. I like to read the banterring going back and forth



This is nothing - if you can do speed reading come to chat.  Is that a glow stick in the mud for your bro??


----------



## Jazmine8

cdn ears said:


> This is nothing - if you can do speed reading come to chat.  Is that a glow stick in the mud for your bro??



I work two jobs and usually am on here while at my day job.We have a T1 or T3 line  I think the chats may get a little to runchy for me from what I've read on here the next day  But i still think you guys rock


----------



## katydidbug1

No offense intended, but it seems on other boards this was mentioned, the experiment that is...but I looked through the threads on the this one...and didn't see anything (admittedly I may have missed it)...as I said in a post before....This is the only board I am actively on...have some subscribed threads from other boards, but I go right to them, and not through the actual board...it would have been nice if someone had posted on this board...but it is their board, so they can do what ever they want, to make the boards run better.



Cheshire Figment said:


> This is a 24 hour test to see how the board run with nobody having access to threads of 10,000 or more posts.  The threads may be coming back, or they may be gone forever.  And if they will be gone forever, any thread that reaches 10,000 will immediately vanish.


----------



## Carrieannew

Jazmine8 said:


> I work two jobs and usually am on here while at my day job.We have a T1 or T3 line  I think the chats may get a little to runchy for me from what I've read on here the next day  But i still think you guys rock



Wasnt aware that PG or PG-13 was runchy


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> No offense intended, but it seems on other boards this was mentioned, the experiment that is...but I looked through the threads on the this one...and didn't see anything (admittedly I may have missed it)...as I said in a post before....This is the only board I am actively on...have some subscribed threads from other boards, but I go right to them, and not through the actual board...it would have been nice if someone had posted on this board...but it is their board, so they can do what ever they want, to make the boards run better.



Ditto on this. Really we should have had a post on the solo board. Then we would have been aware.


----------



## katydidbug1

hey look we are on page 2 already


----------



## Jazmine8

Carrieannew said:


> Wasnt aware that PG or PG-13 was runchy



Well I've never been in chat, only here on the dis so I really don't know what is said or not said. Just being causious. Like I said before you guys know each other so well, plan trips together and I don't because I have never really clicked with anybody. I'm the wallflower of the bunch I think  and enjoy my time here


----------



## Carrieannew

Jazmine8 said:


> Well I've never been in chat, only here on the dis so I really don't know what is said or not said. Just being causious. Like I said before you guys know each other so well, plan trips together and I don't because I have never really clicked with anybody. I'm the wallflower of the bunch I think  and enjoy my time here



You cant get to know others unless you just jump in. Yes we all click. But its a process trust me. 

Really shouldnt judge chat till you have been in there.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> hey look we are on page 2 already



Umm cait... 

Page 3 hehehe 

Its ok have another starbucks


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Umm cait...
> 
> Page 3 hehehe
> 
> Its ok have another starbucks



Do you really think I should...LMAO


----------



## CoasterAddict

Cheshire Figment said:


> This is a 24 hour test ...


Thanks for the update, CF. And good to see you haven't entirely dropped off the edge of the planet.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Do you really think I should...LMAO



Yup .. 

You can do it!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Yup ..
> 
> You can do it!!!!



Ummm had 3 already...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Ummm had 3 already...



Exactly.. your past the point of no return... 

And if there is a problem just tell them cdn told you to do it!


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> Ummm had 3 already...



whats one more


----------



## katydidbug1

Not sure my co-workers would like seeing me bouncing around after too much coffee...LOL...bad enough I listen to Disney music at my desk...LOL


disneyfanx3 said:


> whats one more


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Not sure my co-workers would like seeing me bouncing around after too much coffee...LOL...bad enough I listen to Disney music at my desk...LOL



And that would be different from any other day how?


----------



## Master Mason

for those of you with a dirty monitor, here is your solution

http://www.linein.org/media/screenclean.swf


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> And that would be different from any other day how?


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


>


  Promises promises


----------



## katydidbug1

LMAO


Master Mason said:


> Promises promises


----------



## PirateMel

i though we were all gone  

Glad we can still find each other


----------



## katydidbug1

See I told ya we wouldn't be hard to find 



PirateMel said:


> i though we were all gone
> 
> Glad we can still find each other


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Exactly.. your past the point of no return...
> 
> And if there is a problem just tell them cdn told you to do it!



Cait - tell them you own shares in starbucks and you are just supporting your investment (and if you don't you better get some).

As well I need you to sign a disclaimer as I have nothing to do with your caffeine addiction and need you into rehab try HACK!! (help addicted caffeiners kwit)


----------



## katydidbug1

LMAO...yeah yeah yeah...I can hold my caffeine better then my Cap'n Coke...better stick to starbucks...LOL



cdn ears said:


> Cait - tell them you own shares in starbucks and you are just supporting your investment (and if you don't you better get some).
> 
> As well I need you to sign a disclaimer as I have nothing to do with your caffeine addiction and need you into rehab try HACK!! (help addicted caffeiners kwit)


----------



## Kimmielee

I was sooooo freaked this morning. I was in the middle of replying to MBF and WDW about the weather... and to wish y'all a good morning... and tell ya how freakin hungover I am (fuzzy navels are now off my list of drinks)... and POOF! Gone!! I thought for sure we were busted for so much of chat spilling on to the boards... 

So.... Yeah!! We have a new thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I'll have to repost my post to TawasDave about taking something off of my Disney Virgin list.... Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Ok we have 41 views and only 10 posts... Lurkers.. honestly
> 
> Come out come out wherever you are!!!!!!
> 
> I wont bite today



So here is where we moved to.

Carrie, are sure you don't bite?  

I believe for our May outing we have enough people be considered as a "Magical Grand Gathering". Get ready for a group hug    Party time in the POP


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmie

I love the pic....too funny 

Glad you found us...wonder how long it will take for us to get to 10,000 posts again...LOL





Kimmielee said:


> I was sooooo freaked this morning. I was in the middle of replying to MBF and WDW about the weather... and to wish y'all a good morning... and tell ya how freakin hungover I am (fuzzy navels are now off my list of drinks)... and POOF! Gone!! I thought for sure we were busted for so much of chat spilling on to the boards...
> 
> So.... Yeah!! We have a new thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to repost my post to TawasDave about taking something off of my Disney Virgin list.... Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kimmielee said:


> I thought for sure we were busted for so much of chat spilling on to the boards...


That probaby *is* a good point, though.


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> Ok I'm in and still lurking ! I was wondering too what happened to the thread. I like to read the banterring going back and forth




Hi Jazmine, you need to join us for chat.  Goofydude is also from the Baltimore area.   You might know each other.  

And we don't get to out of hand (do we guys and girls)


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Cait - tell them you own shares in starbucks and you are just supporting your investment (and if you don't you better get some).
> 
> As well I need you to sign a disclaimer as I have nothing to do with your caffeine addiction and need you into rehab try HACK!! (help addicted caffeiners kwit)



I would like everyone to pause for a very important message... 









Ok... continue regular posting... I am now able to function... The fish seem to want it though.


----------



## katydidbug1

LMAO​


Carrieannew said:


> I would like everyone to pause for a very important message...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... continue regular posting... I am now able to function... The fish seem to want it though.


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Jazmine, you need to join us for chat.  Goofydude is also from the Baltimore area.   You might know each other.
> 
> And we don't get to out of hand (do we guys and girls)



Maybe sometime I will join in the chats but right now I'm not home enough in th evenings to do much but come home from job#2 and fall out in my bed...after a long hot shower.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO​



Cait... notice the 3... a venti should just have 3 shots.. seriously.. why make me pay more. 

Not sure I can keep up with your 3... but I am starting!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> i though we were all gone
> 
> Glad we can still find each other



Mel!!!!! 13 days!! The weekend will fly and then we will almost be doing single digit dancing


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> I would like everyone to pause for a very important message...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... continue regular posting... I am now able to function... The fish seem to want it though.


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> Maybe sometime I will join in the chats but right now I'm not home enough in th evenings to do much but come home from job#2 and fall out in my bed...after a long hot shower.



Jazmine, 

Please forgive me it's old age setting in my memory is going.  I just realized your from the Upper Marlboro area.  Your still closer to Baltimore then I am.  Hopefully we'll met some day either in the Maryland area or at WDW along with BudCollector and GoofyDude.   and anyone Marylander that want to join us.  Hey we can have a Maryland DisMeets.


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> Jazmine,
> 
> Please forgive me it's old age setting in my memory is going.  I just realized your from the Upper Marlboro area.  Your still closer to Baltimore then I am.  Hopefully we'll met some day either in the Maryland area or at WDW along with BudCollector and GoofyDude.   and anyone Marylander that want to join us.  Hey we can have a Maryland DisMeets.



That sounds like a plan...I mean the Marylanders DIS Meet or just us   Actually I'm closer to Fort Washington than Bmore. That's a 45min-1hr drive for me. And I drive 80mph all the time


----------



## Mr Smee23

I was skeered this morning when I looked and didn't see the thread.  Luckily I noticed the new one or I would have been having a serious case of withdrawals.  Jasmine, You should really try chat.  It doesn't get raunchy.  Just some light bantering.  Usually pretty funny.  To all you other lurkers out there.  Come out, Come out, wherever you are.  You won't regret it.

Mr.  Smee


----------



## Mr Smee23

How many posts do you have to have, to be able to send and receive private messages

Mr. Smee


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> How many posts do you have to have, to be able to send and receive private messages
> 
> Mr. Smee



Dont know 

Post a bunch of times and find out


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> I was skeered this morning when I looked and didn't see the thread.  Luckily I noticed the new one or I would have been having a serious case of withdrawals.  Jasmine, You should really try chat.  It doesn't get raunchy.  Just some light bantering.  Usually pretty funny.  To all you other lurkers out there.  Come out, Come out, wherever you are.  You won't regret it.
> 
> Mr.  Smee



awww dont be skeered ... need a hug ?!?!?! haha


----------



## CoasterAddict

Mr Smee23 said:


> How many posts do you have to have, to be able to send and receive private messages
> 
> Mr. Smee



That's not the solution. Go to UserCP, look for Edit Options on the left and click the check box to receive messages from other users.


----------



## Carrieannew

CoasterAddict said:


> That's not the solution. Go to UserCP, look for Edit Options on the left and click the check box to receive messages from other users.



my bad


----------



## Mr Smee23

I think all the right boxes are checked.  I tried to send a private message to Kimmie.  I wanted to apologize for a joke, they wouldn't let me

smee


----------



## Master Mason

It is 10 to post links and stuff, so that might be it


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> I think all the right boxes are checked.  I tried to send a private message to Kimmie.  I wanted to apologize for a joke, they wouldn't let me
> 
> smee



I want to say, that you have to have a bunch of posts before it lets you send PM's...not sure how many, but I know when I joined i couldn't send PM's for a bit, then one day I could


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> I want to say, that you have to have a bunch of posts before it lets you send PM's...not sure how many, but I know when I joined i couldn't send PM's for a bit, then one day I could



I agree one day I couldn't respond to PM and then a few posts later I was able to I think maybe it is around 50


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Jazmine, you need to join us for chat.  Goofydude is also from the Baltimore area.   You might know each other.
> 
> And we don't get to out of hand (do we guys and girls)



well no..no we don't..well..except for carrie..and well CG..and well Sha..and well duckie...and well then of course there is Pirate Mel...and...come to think of it..its all the women...thank goodness all the guys behave....


----------



## katydidbug1

Ok...buster...I may not have been to chat in a few weeks....but...hellooooo Pot, Kettle calling!



tawasdave said:


> well no..no we don't..well..except for carrie..and well CG..and well Sha..and well duckie...and well then of course there is Pirate Mel...and...come to think of it..its all the women...thank goodness all the guys behave....


----------



## Jazmine8

tawasdave said:


> well no..no we don't..well..except for carrie..and well CG..and well Sha..and well duckie...and well then of course there is Pirate Mel...and...come to think of it..its all the women...thank goodness all the guys behave....



 The ladies are gonna gang up on you and get you  We women are not trouble makers Better pray now for mercy


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> well no..no we don't..well..except for carrie..and well CG..and well Sha..and well duckie...and well then of course there is Pirate Mel...and...come to think of it..its all the women...thank goodness all the guys behave....



So I mind my P's and Q's for 2 minutes while I make my signature even more pretty (Like it ? hahaha)

And then I see this post.. 

Listen... You...... 

You know that one time when I bit you... you didnt complain... so enough out of you


----------



## tawasdave

Jazmine8 said:


> The ladies are gonna gang up on you and get you  We women are not trouble makers Better pray now for mercy



Ewwwwwwwwww, I scared.....they get out of line I will just hit em with the hose...


----------



## Sha

OMG.. you guys are ALREADY on PAGE 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> OMG.. you guys are ALREADY on PAGE 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



   

Why yes we are!!!! 

And some people.... Sven..... are still up to no good

Whlie others ... myself and Cait .... are being angels (with starbucks)


----------



## katydidbug1

Yep   Cause we   it here.



Sha said:


> OMG.. you guys are ALREADY on PAGE 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Why yes we are!!!!
> 
> And some people.... Sven..... are still up to no good
> 
> Whlie others ... myself and Cait .... are being angels (with starbucks)



    

yep that's us


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> And some people.... Sven..... are still up to no good




Me no good?  I am not the one runnin around biting people..


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Me no good?  I am not the one runnin around biting people..



Alright mister... 

Dont make me tell everyone why I bit you.... 

But keep pushin me... and I will tell all!!!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Alright mister...
> 
> Dont make me tell everyone why I bit you....
> 
> But keep pushin me... and I will tell all!!!!!



do tell


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> I was sooooo freaked this morning. I was in the middle of replying to MBF and WDW about the weather... and to wish y'all a good morning... and tell ya how freakin hungover I am (fuzzy navels are now off my list of drinks)... and POOF! Gone!! I thought for sure we were busted for so much of chat spilling on to the boards...



So WDW BROKE IT!!!!!!!!!! really nice going blue fairy!!!    jk



Kimmielee said:


> So.... Yeah!! We have a new thread!



Too bad it wasnt titled "Any Single Disney Men Out There: chapter 2



Kimmielee said:


> I'll have to repost my post to TawasDave about taking something off of my Disney Virgin list.... Hmmmmmmm...



LOL



tawasdave said:


> well no..no we don't..well..except for carrie..and well CG..and well Sha..and well duckie...and well then of course there is Pirate Mel...and...come to think of it..its all the women...thank goodness all the guys behave....



Wait! I wasnt even hear for this.... LOL... (see below)*



katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...buster...I may not have been to chat in a few weeks....but...hellooooo Pot, Kettle calling!



Thank you!!!!!



tawasdave said:


> Me no good?  I am not the one runnin around biting people..



I havent bitten anyone since Oct when I bit Time because he was trying to take my phone


----------



## Master Mason

disneyfanx3 said:


> do tell




yes enquireing minds want to know


----------



## Mr Smee23

Come on Carrie, spill it.  Why did you bite, Dave. Inquiring minds want to know.

Smee


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> do tell





Master Mason said:


> yes enquireing minds want to know



Nevermind the fact that he bit back...................


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> well no..no we don't..well..except for carrie..and well CG..and well Sha..and well duckie...and well then of course there is Pirate Mel...and...come to think of it..its all the women...thank goodness all the guys behave....



I beg your pardon.....who get's out of hand........   Speak for yourself.....


----------



## Jazmine8

Carrieannew said:


> Alright mister...
> 
> Dont make me tell everyone why I bit you....
> 
> But keep pushin me... and I will tell all!!!!!



 Oh do tell, cause I've been reading about this bitting business for some time now. Sven probably was a bad little boy. Just one more crack about the bitting and let er rip Carrie


----------



## Sha

Mel.... THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! it is SOOO CUTE! and I took pics (though not sure when I will work on them!) Love how you addressed it too! Its awesome! and tastes yummy!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Alright mister...
> 
> Dont make me tell everyone why I bit you....
> 
> But keep pushin me... and I will tell all!!!!!



Remember, what goes on in CHAT stays in CHAT.  And what happens at DISNEY stays at DISNEY.   Some of us don't BITE(KISS) and TELL.


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> Remember, what goes on in CHAT stays in CHAT.  And what happens at DISNEY stays at DISNEY.   Some of us don't BITE(KISS) and TELL.


  Yea that went out with the advent of camera phones  don't believe it


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Alright mister...
> 
> Dont make me tell everyone why I bit you....
> 
> But keep pushin me... and I will tell all!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> well no..no we don't..well..except for carrie..and well CG..and well Sha..and well duckie...and well then of course there is Pirate Mel...and...come to think of it..its all the women...thank goodness all the guys behave....



...what did i ever do to you except be there to protect you   

Right you guys love all the attention  


Welcome SHA!


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> ...what did i ever do to you except be there to protect you
> 
> Right you guys love all the attention
> 
> 
> Welcome SHA!



I was afraid you would feel left out if I did not include you...we all know who the real instigators are...


----------



## Jazmine8

What time is chat?I may be home in time to join you guys tonight. I read you don't have to register on DISmates to participate. Is there a guest feature somewhere?


----------



## Mr Smee23

Nope,  Just go to Dismates.com and look on the left side.  It is about the second block down.  Click on chat.  In a minute or so you will be prompted to type in a user name and then sumbit.  You will be taken to the chat room. It's as easy as that.

Smee


----------



## Jazmine8

Mr Smee23 said:


> Nope,  Just go to Dismates.com and look on the left side.  It is about the second block down.  Click on chat.  In a minute or so you will be prompted to type in a user name and then sumbit.  You will be taken to the chat room. It's as easy as that.
> 
> Smee



But if I don't have a user name what do I do then? Wouldn't my user name come from a registration?  Or do I just put in anything for the login and password? Never heard of chatting without a registration.
Oh just tried it I see how it works now....


----------



## disneyfanx3

No password required.


----------



## Master Mason

yes you just put in a name that will show up in chat....  no registration or pw required


----------



## Mr Smee23

If we keep posting at this rate.  They will Hide this one, for the 10000 post rule.  Sometime in the middle of next week


----------



## katydidbug1

So one of my co-workers twisted my arm...guess where we went...and what I am drinking (no not a slushie from Epcot...though that would be good too)

Yep you guessed it!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> I was afraid you would feel left out if I did not include you...we all know who the real instigators are...



Your so sweet


----------



## Sha

hey Mel... where is Brady??? 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22773824/


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> hey Mel... where is Brady???
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22773824/



Working on an attitude adjustment - or maybe just spying on the Giants


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> So one of my co-workers twisted my arm...guess where we went...and what I am drinking (no not a slushie from Epcot...though that would be good too)
> 
> Yep you guessed it!!!!



Sooooo not fair!!!! 

I realized I had the wrong shirt for work tonight.... so now I have to run home inbetween jobs... Lets pray I have enough time to stop for another starbucks.. 

I shed a tear when I threw the cup away from earlier


----------



## katydidbug1

*******Pixie Dust****** *​
For your starbucks run!!!



Carrieannew said:


> Sooooo not fair!!!!
> 
> I realized I had the wrong shirt for work tonight.... so now I have to run home inbetween jobs... Lets pray I have enough time to stop for another starbucks..
> 
> I shed a tear when I threw the cup away from earlier


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> What time is chat?I may be home in time to join you guys tonight. I read you don't have to register on DISmates to participate. Is there a guest feature somewhere?



Jazmine, I didn't see where anyone told you that chat starts at 9p.m.  Hope to see you there


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> well no..no we don't..well..except for carrie..and well CG..and well Sha..and well duckie...and well then of course there is Pirate Mel...and...come to think of it..its all the women...thank goodness all the guys behave....



Thanks for the vote of confidence TDave. Now--what was that about hands?


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mr Smee23 said:


> If we keep posting at this rate.  They will Hide this one, for the 10000 post rule.  Sometime in the middle of next week



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## CoasterAddict

Jazmine8 said:


> The ladies are gonna gang up on you and get you



Yeah--in his dreams!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah--in his dreams!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> well no..no we don't..well..except for carrie..and well CG..and well Sha..and well duckie...and well then of course there is Pirate Mel...and...come to think of it..its all the women...thank goodness all the guys behave....


----------



## goofydadof3

<-----------One of the good guys


----------



## goofydadof3

I for one am glad the post started over.  as a newbie it is much easier to catch up.


----------



## goofydadof3

Sha said:


> hey Mel... where is Brady???
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22773824/




He has a sore foot from kicking everyone's @#!.


----------



## PirateMel

goofydadof3 said:


> He has a sore foot from kicking everyone's @#!.



Most appreciated  

Nice avitar - my favorite


----------



## After_Midnight

Hey all..I've been gone awhile. Wanted to come say hi. I thought it'd be easy with the short thread. But, you guys are fast, it's not so short anymore.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Sha said:


> So WDW BROKE IT!!!!!!!!!! really nice going blue fairy!!!    jk





Try Again!!!  My post was there....Kimmie was in the middle of her post when the thread went away....maybe it was a censor of hers.     

Glad I found everyone (with Al's help.)

Nite-nite now!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

*Feel free if you want one for your siggy!!*


----------



## Kimmielee

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Try Again!!! My post was there....Kimmie was in the middle of her post when the thread went away....maybe it was a censor of hers.
> 
> Glad I found everyone (with Al's help.)
> 
> Nite-nite now!!!


 
*Oh no... we've completely blamed you!*


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Boy, don't even make it up to # 10 and I'm getting slammed already, never mind that we are not in chat.
> 
> I can get even... 3 more days... woo- hoo !!!!
> 
> About this time on Monday I'll be getting on ME for my trip to the world..........


 
*You will be too excited to sleep on Sunday!*



ttester9612 said:


> So here is where we moved to.
> 
> Carrie, are sure you don't bite?
> 
> I believe for our May outing we have enough people be considered as a "Magical Grand Gathering". Get ready for a group hug  Party time in the POP


 
*Teresa, sounds like a plan...* 




Mr Smee23 said:


> I think all the right boxes are checked. I tried to send a private message to Kimmie. I wanted to apologize for a joke, they wouldn't let me
> 
> smee


 
*You are too sweet... but no apology was needed!  *


----------



## PirateMel

Kimmielee said:


> *Feel free if you want one for your siggy!!*




Those are awesome!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Looks like everyone must still be sleeping after a late night last night.  

Good Morning all


----------



## Sha

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Try Again!!!  My post was there....Kimmie was in the middle of her post when the thread went away....maybe it was a censor of hers.
> 
> Glad I found everyone (with Al's help.)
> 
> Nite-nite now!!!





Kimmielee said:


> *Oh no... we've completely blamed you!*



I agree Kimmie... yours never went through because the last one broke it... (aka  WDW!)


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> Looks like everyone must still be sleeping after a late night last night.
> 
> Good Morning all



I'm awake DF.. ....but didn't get up until after 8am.  Just finally wonder onto the boards before I start my house cleaning.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I'm awake DF.. ....but didn't get up until after 8am.  Just finally wonder onto the boards before I start my house cleaning.




I am here...some of us had to work today....


----------



## cdn ears

disneyfanx3 said:


> Looks like everyone must still be sleeping after a late night last night.
> 
> Good Morning all



I'm awake and partially functioning as well as I only have 2 more sleeps left and checking final lists as per Caits' instructions.....


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> Looks like everyone must still be sleeping after a late night last night.
> 
> Good Morning all



I admit it, for myself, I just got up... was nice to sleep in! and sure it wouldve been longer if the neighbor didnt start dropping things outside.. LOL 

have to admit... had a couple good dreams too


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> I am here...some of us had to work today....



Can I help it that I'm a government fink.........and normally have weekends off.   

You must have some strong muscles to carry those hoses........


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> I'm awake and partially functioning as well as I only have 2 more sleeps left and checking final lists as per Caits' instructions.....



You were missed last night, cdn.   Hoped you finished your packing.


----------



## tawasdave

cdn ears said:


> I'm awake and partially functioning as well as I only have 2 more sleeps left and checking final lists as per Caits' instructions.....



Apparently, you are good at follwing directions...


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Apparently, you are good at follwing directions...



Interesting... and you know that how???


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> I'm awake DF.. ....but didn't get up until after 8am.  Just finally wonder onto the boards before I start my house cleaning.



THats what I have to do today also 



tawasdave said:


> I am here...some of us had to work today....


  sorry you had to work - hopefully you won't have to be there too long  



cdn ears said:


> I'm awake and partially functioning as well as I only have 2 more sleeps left and checking final lists as per Caits' instructions.....



 2 more sleeps  - I wish I was going 



Sha said:


> I admit it, for myself, I just got up... was nice to sleep in! and sure it wouldve been longer if the neighbor didnt start dropping things outside.. LOL
> 
> have to admit... had a couple good dreams too



I would have slept in longer except my kids get up at the crack of dawn. no matter how late they stay up Glad you had some good dreams 

and for the rest of you here is some   to get you going this morning


----------



## Kimmielee

disneyfanx3 said:


> Looks like everyone must still be sleeping after a late night last night.
> 
> Good Morning all


 
Good Morning to everyone!  I slept in until about 8:15.  Taking Noah to the club to swim with friends today... and I get to swim some laps!



tawasdave said:


> I am here...some of us had to work today....


 
For the first time in a long time, I have to work a few hours tomorrow.  We have a lot of loans to get closed by the end of the month and have to kick it in high gear!  However, after sending people home due to low volume - I was the hero with the mandatory overtime announcement!



cdn ears said:


> I'm awake and partially functioning as well as I only have 2 more sleeps left and checking final lists as per Caits' instructions.....


 
       What will I do without my buddy for almost 2 weeks?


----------



## tawasdave

cdn ears said:


> Interesting... and you know that how???



You said you were following Cait's instructions...


----------



## Carrieannew

Good Morning all

Posting... but not functioning yet... 


Need starbucks NOW

I go get some... hehe

Ill post later inbetween Algebra homework then working again tonight


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> You said you were following Cait's instructions...



Looked at her check lists, didn't me I signed off and had them notarized


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Sha said:


> I agree Kimmie... yours never went through because the last one broke it... (aka  WDW!)



Well, I suppose I may have encouraged 10k....and THAT got us targeted...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

cdn ears said:


> I'm awake and partially functioning as well as I only have 2 more sleeps left and checking final lists as per Caits' instructions.....



wooooohooooo!!!!  Ya'll get to go for almost 2 weeks!!!!  About time you followed Cait's packing instructions!!


----------



## CoMickey

Good morning everyone!  Sounds like a lot of us were able to sleep in, so nice, isn't it?! Sorry TDave that you had to work.   But now I need to get myself motivated to go run.  Started this week running (well walking and running) and believe it or not I am enjoying it.  I have a goal to run (no walking) the entire distance around the lake in my park (1mile) by the time I leave for Florida in 2 weeks for my work trip in Tampa and my WDW visit. 

Anyone else starting an exercise program that would like to join me in motivating each other, please let me know.   Mr. CA is a great motivator but I need all the encouragement that I can get - I really want to run a local 10K over Memorial Day weekend and Mr. Ca said that he would like to join me if we can work it into our travel schedules  (he'll be here the first of June also for  one of his friends from CA's wedding in Colorado Springs.

Ok...now get ready, get set, get off the couch, Vicki!


----------



## cdn ears

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Well, I suppose I may have encouraged 10k....and THAT got us targeted...



10 K weren't we almost at 11 K??


----------



## ahoff

Go for it, CoMickey!.  First Coaster Gal does a half marathon and now you are starting.  Good for you!  A mile is not very far, you should be able to do that with no problem.  Soon you will find once is not enough and you will be going around 3 times! I guess your foot has healed.  Getting the motivation is sometimes hard, I only need to look at the gas pump to get mine.  People at work are spending $50 to $70 a week in gas, I have managed to keep my gasoline bill down to $20 by riding to work on my bike.  Sometimes it gets a little brisk in the morning though.  But it has also kept the weight off and helps when I do the once-in-a-while 5K.  Maybe I can join CG next year.



Wow, this thread is here for only two days and we have hit 10 pages already.


----------



## goofydadof3

Good day all its great to wake up and see another day closer to all the trips.  We are soo crazy excitied that we are going to drive around listen to Disney music.


----------



## cdn ears

goofydadof3 said:


> Good day all its great to wake up and see another day closer to all the trips.  We are soo crazy excitied that we are going to drive around listen to Disney music.



You mean you wake up and it's already not playing??? Better get the hearing checked


----------



## Master Mason

My running days are long gone, my knee would never stand up to it, so I'll just have to settle for long walks with the dog.


----------



## ttester9612

No running for me any time soon.  Saw the doctor yesterday, and she's finally allowing me to start my walks again (10 weeks since both feet surgery).  At least now I can get myself back into shape just in time for the May trip around WDW.  Hopefully I can lose the weight (along with a few extra lbs) that I put on from sitting my butt....... 

CoMickey you can do the running and I'll do the walking. We can encourage each other on.


----------



## ttester9612

As many times I've been to WDW, I have never seen the Fantasmic Show. I've decided to do the Fantasmic! Dinner Package during the May trip.  Being solo, any suggestions as to which restaurant I should pick?


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> As many times I've been to WDW, I have never seen the Fantasmic Show. I've decided to do the Fantasmic! Dinner Package during the May trip.  Being solo, any suggestions as to which restaurant I should pick?




OMGOMGOMG...Fantasmic is absolutely hands down the best thing at WDW..how could you not have seen it?      It makes me cry every time...

I have never done the dinner thingee so no help here on that one


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> OMGOMGOMG...Fantasmic is absolutely hands down the best thing at WDW..how could you not have seen it?      It makes me cry every time...
> 
> I have never done the dinner thingee so no help here on that one



The folks I've always gone with never wanted to see it.  They always want to do something else like Hoop-Dee-Doo (can't tell you how many times I've seen that).  I never felt comfortable in going without them and didn't want to hurt feelings.


----------



## Master Mason

My son tells me it doesn't feel like a trip to DL to  him without seeing fantasmic.  He is 15, that should tell you how good it is.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> As many times I've been to WDW, I have never seen the Fantasmic Show. I've decided to do the Fantasmic! Dinner Package during the May trip.  Being solo, any suggestions as to which restaurant I should pick?



There are only 3 places you can pick from (didnt know that until I looked). Have eaten at Hollywood and Vine, it was ok for what I remember. Mama Melrose and the Brown Derby are 2 I want to try sometime or another... but cant help you there. Maybe Cait can tell you about Mama Mels as I know she has een there.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> As many times I've been to WDW, I have never seen the Fantasmic Show. I've decided to do the Fantasmic! Dinner Package during the May trip.  Being solo, any suggestions as to which restaurant I should pick?



Saw Fantasmic for the first time in Sept. I was just blown away. Watched a bit of it shown on the travel channel last weekend on a special and was telling my mom how unbelieveable it is that they can put images on water. 

Cant wait to see it in less than 2 weeks. I am pretty sure that friday night 2/8 I will be going back to the Studios to watch it. Cant wait!!!!! 

 

Stop distracting me from algebra people... geez


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> I'm awake and partially functioning as well as I only have 2 more sleeps left and checking final lists as per Caits' instructions.....



Finally, the most sensible thing you have said about packing.....bout time ya listened to me


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Posting... but not functioning yet...
> 
> 
> Need starbucks NOW
> 
> I go get some... hehe
> 
> Ill post later inbetween Algebra homework then working again tonight








Here ya go Carrie...from me to you


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> There are only 3 places you can pick from (didnt know that until I looked). Have eaten at Hollywood and Vine, it was ok for what I remember. Mama Melrose and the Brown Derby are 2 I want to try sometime or another... but cant help you there. Maybe Cait can tell you about Mama Mels as I know she has een there.



I love Mama Melrose....I have eaten there 3 times....the last time was in May.  Definately need to make an ADR, even if you don't do the dinner package.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> There are only 3 places you can pick from (didnt know that until I looked). Have eaten at Hollywood and Vine, it was ok for what I remember. Mama Melrose and the Brown Derby are 2 I want to try sometime or another... but cant help you there. Maybe Cait can tell you about Mama Mels as I know she has een there.



I've been to the Brown Derby, expensive, but I loved the food.  I've been thinking about trying Mama Melrose.


----------



## Master Mason

I updated my siggy just for you Tink


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> I updated my siggy just for you Tink



now that's just mean


----------



## CoMickey

ahoff said:


> Go for it, CoMickey!.  First Coaster Gal does a half marathon and now you are starting.  Good for you!  A mile is not very far, you should be able to do that with no problem.  Soon you will find once is not enough and you will be going around 3 times! I guess your foot has healed.  Getting the motivation is sometimes hard, I only need to look at the gas pump to get mine.  People at work are spending $50 to $70 a week in gas, I have managed to keep my gasoline bill down to $20 by riding to work on my bike.  Sometimes it gets a little brisk in the morning though.  But it has also kept the weight off and helps when I do the once-in-a-while 5K.  Maybe I can join CG next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this thread is here for only two days and we have hit 10 pages already.



Hey A - Thanks for the thumbs up!  Just got back from my run/walk...running more/walking less...YAY it is getting easier and it's only been 4 days!  It's beautiful here today...anything above freezing is beautiful to me these days!

My foot has healed as much as it's going to - feels good right now...after babying it for a year I am now getting back into more activities.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it continues to feel good and can avoid surgery...which I don't want to do!


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> My running days are long gone, my knee would never stand up to it, so I'll just have to settle for long walks with the dog.



Long walks with the dog are good too!  I've never had knee problems only a foot injury so I feel lucky.  I'm not getting any younger but I refuse to get old so I've decided that I need to get into shape and stay there! 




ttester9612 said:


> No running for me any time soon.  Saw the doctor yesterday, and she's finally allowing me to start my walks again (10 weeks since both feet surgery).  At least now I can get myself back into shape just in time for the May trip around WDW.  Hopefully I can lose the weight (along with a few extra lbs) that I put on from sitting my butt.......
> 
> CoMickey you can do the running and I'll do the walking. We can encourage each other on.



Yes!  You can walk and I'll run!  Love the company and encouragement!  Just went and ran/walked 3 miles...I really didn't want to stop because the weather is soooo nice but didn't want to push too much and get too sore.  I would also like to loose at least 10 lbs. 20 would be perfect but I'd be happy with 10.  We can do it...Go team go!!!  I've also been reading the threads on W.I.S.H, good stuff there!

'Feet' surgery... I tore two ligaments in my foot last Aug. and I am trying to avoid surgery...so far so good but we're keeping an eye on it.


----------



## goofydadof3

Sha said:


> There are only 3 places you can pick from (didnt know that until I looked). Have eaten at Hollywood and Vine, it was ok for what I remember. Mama Melrose and the Brown Derby are 2 I want to try sometime or another... but cant help you there. Maybe Cait can tell you about Mama Mels as I know she has een there.



I read somewhere that the package is not that great.  ??  you get special seating but still need to get there early.  and you don't get a discount at the rest.  I think i read it at allears in the review section.  
that be said i like mama melrose, but we are very partial to pasta.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Here ya go Carrie...from me to you



Thanks Cait!!! 

Almost done with my 1st one today. Will be getting another one in a couple hours before heading to work. I just cant stop. If I added up how much I spent on starbucks inthe last 2 years....  Seriously I need to get a 
3rd job there I believe.


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Thanks Cait!!!
> 
> Almost done with my 1st one today. Will be getting another one in a couple hours before heading to work. I just cant stop. If I added up how much I spent on starbucks inthe last 2 years....  Seriously I need to get a
> 3rd job there I believe.





Things i don't think about:

amount spent at starbucks
amount spent at wdw 
number of fleas on a doberman
how belle gets from story time to epcot soooo fast
times spun on tea cups
why mickey is never full with all the nightly dinners


----------



## Master Mason

CoMickey said:


> Long walks with the dog are good too!  I've never had knee problems only a foot injury so I feel lucky.  I'm not getting any younger but I refuse to get old so I've decided that I need to get into shape and stay there!




The cartilage in my knee was torn when I was 13, at almost 17 it was bad enough for them to remove the damaged cartalige, this was back in the dark ages of knee surgury as well, two large incissions to get it out.  So I have been bone on bone for over 25 years now, and had a seriously damaged knee for almost 30 years.  Dr says it is not if, but rather when they will have to replace it.  On the bright side, with the right being so messed up, the left usually doesn't bother me at all, even though it could probably stand to be scoped out as well.

But I can still manage to walk over 10 miles a day at Disney, sometimes I just need to wear the brace.


----------



## ttester9612

goofydadof3 said:


> I read somewhere that the package is not that great.  ??  you get special seating but still need to get there early.  and you don't get a discount at the rest.  I think i read it at allears in the review section.
> that be said i like mama melrose, but we are very partial to pasta.



I don't mind getting there early, I like the idea of having reserve seating.  I'm with you  I love PASTA


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Things i don't think about:
> 
> amount spent at starbucks
> amount spent at wdw
> number of fleas on a doberman
> how belle gets from story time to epcot soooo fast
> times spun on tea cups
> why mickey is never full with all the nightly dinners



Seeing as though I just spent 3 hours on Algebra homework and a Pretest I did not score high enough to pass.... And because you helped me see the light on my starbucks addiction.. 

I shall order 2 on the way to work!!! haha

And when I cant sleep later I will remember that its your fault! Thanks


----------



## disneyfanx3

When we did the fantasmic Dinner package we ate at Mama Melrose - The food was good.  They reserve a section of seats at the show and you go in a seperate entrance.  The show is awesome


----------



## Sha

goofydadof3 said:


> I read somewhere that the package is not that great.  ??  you get special seating but still need to get there early.  and you don't get a discount at the rest.  I think i read it at allears in the review section.
> that be said i like mama melrose, but we are very partial to pasta.



It was for one of my birthdays. And I enjoyed the show... other than that... LOL... dont remember


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ttester9612 said:


> As many times I've been to WDW, I have never seen the Fantasmic Show. I've decided to do the Fantasmic! Dinner Package during the May trip.  Being solo, any suggestions as to which restaurant I should pick?



*Have only done Fantasmic without the package twice....all other times with!

We like Mama Melrose or Brown Derby...Yes, I have done both with NO problem solo...before Al.*

I can't help you with Hollywood...have not done that.

Go for it!!!  The CM's are always helpful at dinner...in case you feel awkward...take a notebook along to write down the next day schedule or take a book (altho I don't know why you would want to escape in Disney).

Have a Magical trip!!! Don't miss Fantasmic!!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> As many times I've been to WDW, I have never seen the Fantasmic Show. I've decided to do the Fantasmic! Dinner Package during the May trip. Being solo, any suggestions as to which restaurant I should pick?


 
Teresa, it's on my list of things to do as well.  I've never done it either!  If you end up not going in Feb... I'll go with you in May!


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Seeing as though I just spent 3 hours on Algebra homework and a Pretest I did not score high enough to pass.... And because you helped me see the light on my starbucks addiction..
> 
> I shall order 2 on the way to work!!! haha
> 
> And when I cant sleep later I will remember that its your fault! Thanks





oh yeah staying up late missing the penguin


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> oh yeah staying up late missing the penguin



I am sorry I thought that said messing with the penquin


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> I am sorry I thought that said messing with the penquin




   I believe they bite.  


oh yeah i forgot you like that !


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> I believe they bite.
> 
> 
> oh yeah i forgot you like that !




   

I am not the only one... fess up... you do too

At least thats what you said last..... oh my bad


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> I am not the only one... fess up... you do too
> 
> At least thats what you said last..... oh my bad




  That was the RUM, i learned my lesson, .......






......vodka from now on.


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> That was the RUM, i learned my lesson, .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......vodka from now on.



Seriously people I need to stop bitting guys that regret or do not remember it the next day!!! 

Anyone?!?!?!


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously people I need to stop bitting guys that dont regret it the next day!!!
> 
> Anyone?!?!?!



regrets?? Never, just don't remember it and if I don't remember it,  then it never happened.


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> regrets?? Never, just don't remember it and if I don't remember it,  then it never happened.



Oh yeah that makes a women feel much better 

thanks


----------



## goofydadof3

I woke up this morning with a penguin too many bite marks and something about orange shoes??!?!??


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> I woke up this morning with a penguin too many bite marks and something about orange shoes??!?!??



Chat does have its risks..


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Oh yeah that makes a women feel much better
> 
> thanks





 

sorry mistress i'll be better


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously people I need to stop bitting guys that dont regret it the next day!!!
> 
> Anyone?!?!?!



So you only want to bite those that regret it???


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> So you only want to bite those that regret it???



Mason mason mason... 

What would I do without you?!?! ok I fix now hehe


----------



## Master Mason

goofydadof3 said:


> I woke up this morning with a penguin too many bite marks and something about orange shoes??!?!??



umm yea if that's the case then maybe you should lay off the rum


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> sorry mistress i'll be better


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> Teresa, it's on my list of things to do as well.  I've never done it either!  If you end up not going in Feb... I'll go with you in May!



Sounds good Kimmie, glad to have the company. Let me know if you don't do it in Feb.  I'll tentatively make the ADR for 2 at Mama Mel....


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoMickey said:


> Good morning everyone!  Sounds like a lot of us were able to sleep in, so nice, isn't it?! Sorry TDave that you had to work.   But now I need to get myself motivated to go run.  Started this week running (well walking and running) and believe it or not I am enjoying it.  I have a goal to run (no walking) the entire distance around the lake in my park (1mile) by the time I leave for Florida in 2 weeks for my work trip in Tampa and my WDW visit.
> 
> Anyone else starting an exercise program that would like to join me in motivating each other, please let me know.   Mr. CA is a great motivator but I need all the encouragement that I can get - I really want to run a local 10K over Memorial Day weekend and Mr. Ca said that he would like to join me if we can work it into our travel schedules  (he'll be here the first of June also for  one of his friends from CA's wedding in Colorado Springs.
> 
> Ok...now get ready, get set, get off the couch, Vicki!



Vicki--look into the various WDW races....a nice little bit of extra motivation. It worked for me!


----------



## CoasterAddict

goofydadof3 said:


> sorry mistress i'll be better



Whoa...bordering on serious TMI here... Looks like I've missed some fun chat.


----------



## cdn ears

.. to have left chat so abruptly last night as so ended my service last night with my ISP.  They had no answer last night for what happened (other than try it again in a couple of hours) but it seems to be working fine this morning. Boarding passes are in hand and will be enroute to the world this time tomorrow


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> .. to have left chat so abruptly last night as so ended my service last night with my ISP. They had no answer last night for what happened (other than try it again in a couple of hours) but it seems to be working fine this morning. Boarding passes are in hand and will be enroute to the world this time tomorrow


 
Be safe,  have fun,  relax,  hug Mickey for me  and remember your friends that you are leaving behind... Leaving on a jet plane... 





Now I'll have that song in my head for 2 weeks...  You will be missed!!


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> .. to have left chat so abruptly last night as so ended my service last night with my ISP.  They had no answer last night for what happened (other than try it again in a couple of hours) but it seems to be working fine this morning. Boarding passes are in hand and will be enroute to the world this time tomorrow



Your ISP is mad at you for going away for 2 weeks.....LOL


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> As many times I've been to WDW, I have never seen the Fantasmic Show. I've decided to do the Fantasmic! Dinner Package during the May trip.  Being solo, any suggestions as to which restaurant I should pick?



fANTASMIC IS awesome - NOT TO BE MISSED!
Never did the dinner package but have seen the show many times.  Enjoy!
Oh wait I will be there too, will chat more later


----------



## PirateMel

cdn ears said:


> .. to have left chat so abruptly last night as so ended my service last night with my ISP.  They had no answer last night for what happened (other than try it again in a couple of hours) but it seems to be working fine this morning. Boarding passes are in hand and will be enroute to the world this time tomorrow



Enjoy the sunshine and Mickey, 'see ya real soon' - ready or not here we come (Carrie and I )


----------



## PirateMel

Woke up this morninging to a fine white powder blanketing everywhere - is kida pretty since I am looking at it from inside  
I so need to see the sun  real soon.
I am ready  almost single digits!

Well, my boys are off to Arizona - I so love men in suits -  
Tom looked awesome in pinstripes.

What is a girl to do, no Football to watch today?


----------



## Sha

good afternoon everyone!

day is off and running... and productive in several ways. I got an email from my instructor, and despite how bad last week went, she thought all my work was very good  including the dreaded careplans! Also, I found out that I do get to go to observe things in the Cardiac Cath Lab in a couple weeks! Out of all of the choices of things to see, there was that and dialysis that I have never seen. I can take a few minutes on the renal floor to see dialysis if time permitted, so that is great! Seen open heart (standing at clients head vs being up in the observation gallery like my classmates will do) and endoscopy.

I went to church this morning for the Kirkin' of the Tartans...  which is always neat to see! The Sheriffs Pipe and Drum Core was there and I had my camera. Hope to get time to work on those pics soon (along with others I am behind on). I also was "officially" told of my getting some scholarship money  

Now I need to get things together to go to study group! (fun) Have a GREAT day everyone!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> good afternoon everyone!
> 
> day is off and running... and productive in several ways. I got an email from my instructor, and despite how bad last week went, she thought all my work was very good  including the dreaded careplans! Also, I found out that I do get to go to observe things in the Cardiac Cath Lab in a couple weeks! Out of all of the choices of things to see, there was that and dialysis that I have never seen. I can take a few minutes on the renal floor to see dialysis if time permitted, so that is great! Seen open heart (standing at clients head vs being up in the observation gallery like my classmates will do) and endoscopy.
> 
> I went to church this morning for the Kirkin' of the Tartans...  which is always neat to see! The Sheriffs Pipe and Drum Core was there and I had my camera. Hope to get time to work on those pics soon (along with others I am behind on). I also was "officially" told of my getting some scholarship money
> 
> Now I need to get things together to go to study group! (fun) Have a GREAT day everyone!!!!



That is awesome, keep up the good work!
Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Woke up this morninging to a fine white powder blanketing everywhere - is kida pretty since I am looking at it from inside
> I so need to see the sun  real soon.
> I am ready  almost single digits!
> 
> Well, my boys are off to Arizona - I so love men in suits -
> Tom looked awesome in pinstripes.
> 
> What is a girl to do, no Football to watch today?



I read _Rose is Rose _everyday... and with what you said above about looking at the blanket from the inside... made me want to share todays strip with you... here is link

http://www.comics.com/comics/roseisrose/index.html


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> I read _Rose is Rose _everyday... and with what you said above about looking at the blanket from the inside... made me want to share todays strip with you... here is link
> 
> http://www.comics.com/comics/roseisrose/index.html



Yep that's me today - must be the Disney fever I have.


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> good afternoon everyone!
> 
> day is off and running... and productive in several ways. I got an email from my instructor, and despite how bad last week went, she thought all my work was very good  including the dreaded careplans! Also, I found out that I do get to go to observe things in the Cardiac Cath Lab in a couple weeks! Out of all of the choices of things to see, there was that and dialysis that I have never seen. I can take a few minutes on the renal floor to see dialysis if time permitted, so that is great! Seen open heart (standing at clients head vs being up in the observation gallery like my classmates will do) and endoscopy.
> 
> I went to church this morning for the Kirkin' of the Tartans... which is always neat to see! The Sheriffs Pipe and Drum Core was there and I had my camera. Hope to get time to work on those pics soon (along with others I am behind on). I also was "officially" told of my getting some scholarship money
> 
> Now I need to get things together to go to study group! (fun) Have a GREAT day everyone!!!!


 
Your hard work is definately paying off!  Way to go!!


----------



## ahoff

with the lack of football, I was thinking of those commercials they run right after the Stuper Bowl.   can see it now.....

"Hey, Eli Manning, you just guided the Giants to an upset victory over the Patriots!  What are you going to do now?"

"I'm going to Disney World!"



And coincidently, Mel will be there to get an autograph.  Do you see the irony in this?


----------



## Kimmielee

Woooo Hooooo Michigan rocks!!!






I watched the reality show that lead up to the pagent and I barely saw her on the show. I figured the winner would be from one of the states that was more prominently featured each week but nope... SHE WON!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kimmielee said:


> Woooo Hooooo Michigan rocks!!!...I watched the reality show that lead up to the pagent and I barely saw her on the show.



The **what**???


----------



## Kimmielee

CoasterAddict said:


> The **what**???


 
They had a reality show on TLC for a couple of weeks leading up to the Ms. America Pagent.  I think they did it to raise interest and to show that they were trying to update Ms. America and make it more "hip and fresh".  The show was pretty funny... the guy from Ugly Betty was the host!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kimmielee said:


> They had a reality show on TLC for a couple of weeks leading up to the Ms. America Pagent.  I think they did it to raise interest and to show that they were trying to update Ms. America and make it more "hip and fresh".  The show was pretty funny... the guy from Ugly Betty was the host!



Gag me with a smurf.


----------



## katydidbug1

ahoff said:


> with the lack of football, I was thinking of those commercials they run right after the Stuper Bowl.   can see it now.....
> 
> "Hey, Eli Manning, you just guided the Giants to an upset victory over the Patriots!  What are you going to do now?"
> 
> "I'm going to Disney World!"
> 
> 
> 
> And coincidently, Mel will be there to get an autograph.  Do you see the irony in this?



I don't see any irony at all....Hey Mel...can you get me Brady's autograph...cause he's going to Disney World!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> .. to have left chat so abruptly last night as so ended my service last night with my ISP.  They had no answer last night for what happened (other than try it again in a couple of hours) but it seems to be working fine this morning. Boarding passes are in hand and will be enroute to the world this time tomorrow



Hey, cdn, if it happens again, here's what you can do   

Don't forget us while your enjoying yourself.


----------



## Carrieannew

Hey everyone... 

Rough day here.. Was up way too late last night. Now I can barely keep my head off the table trying to do algebra.. 

Found out yesterday that if I finish early on the middle course I am in I can jump to the next for no extra money... and if I finish both its just the cost of one... Now why they couldnt tell us that at week 1 and not the begining of 4 I dont know. Kinda bummed because this whole course is pre-algebra so I am not even getting credit towards my degree... so to be able to knock off both for 1 price would be awesome... sadly I do not know if I can do it. I am only at the end of week 4 works wise... and stuck. Hopefully after today will start week 5. But that gives me a week too do 4 weeks of work... Some girl already finished in week 2... kiss butt hehe. 

Sorry all just felt the need to vent. 

Yesterday was a tough day. Trying to make together better.


----------



## goofydadof3

ahoff said:


> with the lack of football, I was thinking of those commercials they run right after the Stuper Bowl.   can see it now.....
> 
> "Hey, Eli Manning, you just guided the Giants to an upset victory over the Patriots!  What are you going to do now?"
> 
> "I'm going to Disney World!"
> 
> 
> 
> And coincidently, Mel will be there to get an autograph.  Do you see the irony in this?



are they taking pity on the losers now?  

I bet Peyton took Eli last year!


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Rough day here.. Was up way too late last night. Now I can barely keep my head off the table trying to do algebra..
> 
> Found out yesterday that if I finish early on the middle course I am in I can jump to the next for no extra money... and if I finish both its just the cost of one... Now why they couldnt tell us that at week 1 and not the begining of 4 I dont know. Kinda bummed because this whole course is pre-algebra so I am not even getting credit towards my degree... so to be able to knock off both for 1 price would be awesome... sadly I do not know if I can do it. I am only at the end of week 4 works wise... and stuck. Hopefully after today will start week 5. But that gives me a week too do 4 weeks of work... Some girl already finished in week 2... kiss butt hehe.
> 
> Sorry all just felt the need to vent.
> 
> Yesterday was a tough day. Trying to make together better.



Algebra?? is that the one with all the beads and string.

oh my bad, E=mc hammer, i remember now



 



  <=-------carrie i blame you


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> I don't see any irony at all....Hey Mel...can you get me Brady's autograph...cause he's going to Disney World!!!!



I will not only get an autograph, but a picture as well  

In your dreams Ahoff - Eli will be too busy crying.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Gag me with a smurf.



I'll second that remark!!!


----------



## ahoff

goofydadof3 said:


> I bet Peyton took Eli last year!



 And that brings up a historical event coming up, the first time brothers would be named MVP in consecutive years.


----------



## Master Mason

All you need to know about algebra is

for a(x squared) + bx + c = 0

x equals negative b plus or minus the square root of b squared minus 4ac all over 2a


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Algebra?? is that the one with all the beads and string.
> 
> oh my bad, E=mc hammer, i remember now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <=-------carrie i blame you



Excuse me sir... blame me for what? I am innocent in all of this. (as I try to pick my head off the table again)




Master Mason said:


> All you need to know about algebra is
> 
> for a(x squared) + bx + c = 0
> 
> x equals negative b plus or minus the square root of b squared minus 4ac all over 2a



Oh crud.... Thanks mason... 15 hours of work in 3 weeks and I still have no clue what all that means... 

And yet again I just did not pass my pre-test. Not good 3 out 4 trys failed so far. This is really bad. 

Yes I would like some cheese with my wine.


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> In your dreams Ahoff




I only dream in technicolor.


----------



## goofydadof3

ahoff said:


> And that brings up a historical event coming up, the first time brothers would be named MVP in consecutive years.



I heard the Giants have a blue print to beat the pats...........


bribe the bus driver to drive off a cliff on game day!!!!! 



Giants  Patriots


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Excuse me sir... blame me for what? I am innocent in all of this. (as I try to pick my head off the table again)
> 
> 
> 
> i just blew milk out of my nose!!!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

goofydadof3 said:


> Carrieannew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me sir... blame me for what? I am innocent in all of this. (as I try to pick my head off the table again)
> 
> 
> 
> i just blew milk out of my nose!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I did *not* need that visual!
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Carrieannew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me sir... blame me for what? I am innocent in all of this. (as I try to pick my head off the table again)
> 
> 
> 
> i just blew milk out of my nose!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serves you right... i missed out on some serious beauty sleep last night because someone just kept talkin and talkin..
> 
> go ahead.. i know i need all the sleep i can get
Click to expand...


----------



## Master Mason

goofydadof3 said:


> I heard the Giants have a blue print to beat the pats...........



I thought that Bilichech (sp) was the one collecting blue prints on how to beat the other teams.


----------



## Kimmielee

CoasterAddict said:


> Gag me with a smurf.


 


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I'll second that remark!!!


 
Sorry - but I'm proud.  Now as long as she doesn't prove me wrong and ask how far it would be to drive to China..    

I guess it goes back to my pagent days, I still watch the endings and cry!  Gag if you must!


----------



## Kimmielee

PirateMel said:


> I will not only get an autograph, but a picture as well
> 
> In your dreams Ahoff - Eli will be too busy crying.


 
Mel, I have a graphic that will fit here perfectly but I'm afraid it will get me kicked off or the thread shut down.  Neither of which I'm willing to risk....



Carrieannew said:


> Excuse me sir... blame me for what? I am innocent in all of this. (as I try to pick my head off the table again)
> 
> Oh crud.... Thanks mason... 15 hours of work in 3 weeks and I still have no clue what all that means...
> 
> And yet again I just did not pass my pre-test. Not good 3 out 4 trys failed so far. This is really bad.
> 
> Yes I would like some cheese with my wine.


 


Carrieannew said:


> serves you right... i missed out on some serious beauty sleep last night because someone just kept talkin and talkin..
> 
> go ahead.. i know i need all the sleep i can get


 
Carrie, carrie, carrie.... I give you a lot of credit... you WILL get this!   Sha sat in her room and studied while we were in Epcot one morning and I was so impressed with her dedication.  I do NOT envy either of you.  Going back to school at any age is not easy!!! Math was always my worst subject and now Noah's math will be what kicks my butt as he continues to progress through school.    Just keep trying!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Carrie, carrie, carrie.... I give you a lot of credit... you WILL get this!   Sha sat in her room and studied while we were in Epcot one morning and I was so impressed with her dedication.  I do NOT envy either of you.  Going back to school at any age is not easy!!! Math was always my worst subject and now Noah's math will be what kicks my butt as he continues to progress through school.    Just keep trying!




Thanks Kimmie 
 

I hope I can get a grip on this. I think its the little sleep. So no more tests today because I am not doing well... just need to keep studying and hopefully tomorrow will bring a passing score.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kimmielee said:


> Sorry - but I'm proud.  Now as long as she doesn't prove me wrong and ask how far it would be to drive to China..
> 
> I guess it goes back to my pagent days, I still watch the endings and cry!  Gag if you must!



I meant the reality show, not the pagent per se. 

Your pagent days, hmmmm???


----------



## ahoff

Master Mason said:


> I thought that Bilichech (sp) was the one collecting blue prints on how to beat the other teams.



It's Belichik, and they don't use blueprints, he has someone take videos


----------



## Kimmielee

CoasterAddict said:


> I meant the reality show, not the pagent per se.
> 
> Your pagent days, hmmmm???


 
It was a lifetime ago! 

Ok, remember that huge bag of Peanut M&M's that Noah bought ME for Christmas?  Well.... I would partake in one or two when I get a craving, but honestly barely any had been eaten!  HAD being the key word.... 

Ya know when you go to pick something up that SHOULD be a certain weight and it is way lighter???  Noah saw the look on my face  and says... Oh, Momma - while you were sleeping with your headache on Friday night I ate all the green ones... and blue ones... and brown ones!

Sure enough only red, yellow and orange are left!   Darn hangover!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> It was a lifetime ago!
> 
> Ok, remember that huge bag of Peanut M&M's that Noah bought ME for Christmas?  Well.... I would partake in one or two when I get a craving, but honestly barely any had been eaten!  HAD being the key word....
> 
> Ya know when you go to pick something up that SHOULD be a certain weight and it is way lighter???  Noah saw the look on my face  and says... Oh, Momma - while you were sleeping with your headache on Friday night I ate all the green ones... and blue ones... and brown ones!
> 
> Sure enough only red, yellow and orange are left!   Darn hangover!



Noah cracks me up...  

Kayla would have come in each time and asked if she could eat the green ones... then the blue then the brown.. by that point i would have given up on the nap. 

Why no the red, yllow and orange though?


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Noah cracks me up...
> 
> Kayla would have come in each time and asked if she could eat the green ones... then the blue then the brown.. by that point i would have given up on the nap.
> 
> Why no the red, yllow and orange though?


 
I have no idea why he left those colors... especially because red is his favorite color???    I'm hiding them now!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> I have no idea why he left those colors... especially because red is his favorite color???    I'm hiding them now!



too funny 

I asked kayla if her class still does valetines this year.. she is in 4th grade now... she said they will be too busy.. I didnt want to push it.. 

But i think she is past the age already.. Gosh so fast. 

Sometimes she talks like she is 15 she kills me. She seems to still be handling my solo tri ok. Sometimes she gets upset if I talk about it. I know in for my May solo trip my parents plan to take her camping that weekend. So at least she will have something else to look forward too. Plus I told her to start thinking about what she wants me to bring her back... that always works. 

I was hoping she would not have to see me off at the airport, but it looks like she will need to. I think she will be ok. But well see.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Mel, I have a graphic that will fit here perfectly but I'm afraid it will get me kicked off or the thread shut down.  Neither of which I'm willing to risk....


 
LOL so did you put it on myspace??? or email it???



Kimmielee said:


> Carrie, carrie, carrie.... I give you a lot of credit... you WILL get this!   Sha sat in her room and studied while we were in Epcot one morning and I was so impressed with her dedication.  I do NOT envy either of you.  Going back to school at any age is not easy!!! Math was always my worst subject and now Noah's math will be what kicks my butt as he continues to progress through school.    Just keep trying!



Yes Carrie you will get it too!!! I felt like I was grounded though on those trips... "you cant go out and play until your homework (studying) is done" LOL not for my next planned trip!!! Oh... talked with my classmates about when they want to go, to get an idea. We may go down to WDW for a night on May 4th, 5th or 6th to celebrate. And there are others that want to go, so I may need 2 Grand Villas!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> It was a lifetime ago!
> 
> Ok, remember that huge bag of Peanut M&M's that Noah bought ME for Christmas?  Well.... I would partake in one or two when I get a craving, but honestly barely any had been eaten!  HAD being the key word....
> 
> Ya know when you go to pick something up that SHOULD be a certain weight and it is way lighter???  Noah saw the look on my face  and says... Oh, Momma - while you were sleeping with your headache on Friday night I ate all the green ones... and blue ones... and brown ones!
> 
> Sure enough only red, yellow and orange are left!   Darn hangover!



This is too funny


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> It was a lifetime ago!
> 
> Ok, remember that huge bag of Peanut M&M's that Noah bought ME for Christmas?  Well.... I would partake in one or two when I get a craving, but honestly barely any had been eaten!  HAD being the key word....
> 
> Ya know when you go to pick something up that SHOULD be a certain weight and it is way lighter???  Noah saw the look on my face  and says... Oh, Momma - while you were sleeping with your headache on Friday night I ate all the green ones... and blue ones... and brown ones!
> 
> Sure enough only red, yellow and orange are left!   Darn hangover!



I love this Kimmie, children do the funnies things.


----------



## CoMickey

CoasterAddict said:


> Vicki--look into the various WDW races....a nice little bit of extra motivation. It worked for me!



Thanks Kim, I think a trip to WDW would be very motivating!  Are you going to do the Minnie in May?  I wish I could but I'm going to WDW in Feb and then we're trying to plan a trip for our 'first meeting' in July...so I think the Minnie will be out.  Also I see that there is a TOT in Oct. that sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Kayla would have come in each time and asked if she could eat the green ones... then the blue then the brown.. by that point i would have given up on the nap.


 

This is how it would have happened in my house


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoMickey said:


> Thanks Kim, I think a trip to WDW would be very motivating!  Are you going to do the Minnie in May?  I wish I could but I'm going to WDW in Feb and then we're trying to plan a trip for our 'first meeting' in July...so I think the Minnie will be out.  Also I see that there is a TOT in Oct. that sounds like a lot of fun!



I campaigned for "Minnie In May" but got outvoted by vacation-day poor family. We're aiming for the 10k "Race for the Taste" in early Oct. What's better than WDW? WDW with snacks!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Sha said:


> LOL so did you put it on myspace??? or email it???
> 
> 
> 
> ... "you cant go out and play until your homework (studying) is done" LOL not for my next planned trip!!! ...



Yeah, that was me last Dec...studying on the bus rides.  That's why this year's trip was in January--well after finals!


----------



## Kimmielee

I spent part of this evening finding more music for my MySpace page.  I turn the TV off... load my MySpace page... crank the volume and walk!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




GoofyDad - I found Frankie Valli on playlist.com.  I was able to add "Can't Take My Eyes off of You" and quite a few others that I searched for... added some Jimmy Buffet, Chicago, Paul McCartney, Van Morrison... great music.  I soooo need my own IPOD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kim - Vicki... what music (if any) do you two walk and train to?


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kimmielee said:


> Kim - Vicki... what music (if any) do you two walk and train to?



Music? I just listen to the voices inside my head.


----------



## CoMickey

CoasterAddict said:


> Music? I just listen to the voices inside my head.



LOL!  I get tired of those voices so I do listen to my Ipod.  

Kimmie - I have a variety of music but I do have a playlist set up just for wogging...that's what I'm doing right now...not quite running the entire time but walk/jogging = wogging.    If I can somehow cut and past my ITunes playlist I'll PM you with that information but in the meantime I found a great thread on the W.I.S.H. forum with music ideas, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=983029.  

Also way to go on the mileage on the TM! Keep up the great work and you'll be walking 5 miles in no time!


----------



## Jazmine8

_ Happy Monday Morning Everyone!_ Wow this thread is moving along quite swiftly. Had to speed read to get thru it all. We'll be up to 10,000 posts easy in no time at all. How was everyone's weekend with all the packing, studying and fun going on? Sorry for those of us that had to work this past weekend. I had to work Saturday at the part-time job, but that's more $$$ for WDW  Check back later


----------



## CoasterAddict

Jazmine8 said:


> _ How was everyone's weekend with all the packing, studying and fun going on? Sorry for those of us that had to work this past weekend. I had to work Saturday at the part-time job, but that's more $$$ for WDW  Check back later  _


_

Well, this was my last weekend *without* studying for a while because the semester starts today. (And "weekend" is a bit of a misnomer anyway, since I work Sundays) but and entertaining evening with friends from here. --Now, who was it that needed the cuffs?_


----------



## Kimmielee

*Cdn is on my mind... I bet he's seeing this right about now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Good luck wishes and pixie dust going out to Sha and Carrie! May your studies be easier today!*

*CG - how did I miss the handcuff conversation?  *

*I took a vacation day today... need to wait for the plumber and I'm going to deep clean the house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kimmielee said:


> *CG - how did I miss the handcuff conversation? *



Did I say *hand*cuffs?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Kimmielee said:


> *Cdn is on my mind... I bet he's seeing this right about now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Good luck wishes and pixie dust going out to Sha and Carrie! May your studies be easier today!*
> 
> *CG - how did I miss the handcuff conversation?  *
> 
> *I took a vacation day today... need to wait for the plumber and I'm going to deep clean the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cdn is gonna have a WONDERFUL 2 weeks...wish our trip could have coincided...he would be fun to meet!

I'm OFF today as well....waiting for the gas people to come and change out their meter..their request.  Someone has to be home so they can safely turn the gas appliances (furnace and fireplace) back on.

Still an empty trap for Mr Possum.  I'm ready for him to be gone and the danger of my bunnies getting eaten erased.

Ya'll have a Disney Day...I'm going to refine my pack list!


----------



## Carrieannew

Hey all

Gonna lay low for a few days... 

I dont know if the old thread is coming back. I love the speads of the dis without. But if anyone wants me to change the title of this thread just PM me. 

Cya!


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> *Cdn is on my mind... I bet he's seeing this right about now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Ahhhhhhhhh, who would want to be were cdn is today...its only suppose to be 71 at wdw today...brrrrrrrrr, chilly...


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good MOrning All!



Kimmielee said:


> *Cdn is on my mind... I bet he's seeing this right about now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CDN - Have a safe trip and a wonderful time  



tawasdave said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, who would want to be were cdn is today...its only suppose to be 71 at wdw today...brrrrrrrrr, chilly...




HEy - that is cold to us Florida people


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, who would want to be were cdn is today...its only suppose to be 71 at wdw today...brrrrrrrrr, chilly...



A bad day @WDW (yeah, like that's possible) beats a good day just about anywhere else.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Gonna lay low for a few days...



Now why would you want to go and do that?! We ALL love you!!!



tawasdave said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, who would want to be were cdn is today...its only suppose to be 71 at wdw today...brrrrrrrrr, chilly...



Woke up to 34  degrees here in North FL.... is so nice! Will get up into the 70s here today 



disneyfanx3 said:


> HEy - that is cold to us Florida people



Not all Florida peeps LMAO


----------



## disneyfanx3

CoasterAddict said:


> A bad day @WDW (yeah, like that's possible) beats a good day just about anywhere else.



I agree!!


----------



## tawasdave

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good MOrning All!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEy - that is cold to us Florida people



Oh, my heart bleeds peanut butter...25 here right now...which is actually balmy for Michigan


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Oh, my heart bleeds peanut butter...25 here right now...which is actually balmy for Michigan



Will but much warmer in May when you come to visit


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Oh, my heart bleeds peanut butter...25 here right now...which is actually balmy for Michigan




Lol...TDave, I thought I was the only one who used that phrase! So, anyone have jelly?


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

first...thanks wdw for letting me know that the closed the other thread. Very frustrating! They should have let us know.

Second, I hope everyone is doing great!

Faith's birthday was yesterday. She had to work, but we still made it special 

My best to all!

Bill


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Hey all
> 
> Gonna lay low for a few days...
> 
> I dont know if the old thread is coming back. I love the speads of the dis without. But if anyone wants me to change the title of this thread just PM me.
> 
> Cya!


 
Carrie, don't feel that you have to lay low... you did nothing more than react to an ongoing issue between a couple of others.  You, like most of us, are pretty protective of those close to us.  We LOVE you... 

Clearly the drama of a past issue continues to creep it's way into comments in chat and then causes ill feelings.  I guess there are those that need the drama.  I, for one, don't.  So... move on, another day and today will be drama free!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Hey all
> 
> Gonna lay low for a few days...
> 
> I dont know if the old thread is coming back. I love the speads of the dis without. But if anyone wants me to change the title of this thread just PM me.
> 
> Cya!



Don't stay gone for too long we are going to miss you - you are a real asset to this thread


----------



## Kimmielee

mickeysbestfriend said:


> Faith's birthday was yesterday. She had to work, but we still made it special
> 
> My best to all!
> 
> Bill


 
Bill pass this on to Faith!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> A bad day @WDW (yeah, like that's possible) beats a good day just about anywhere else.



Wet T-shirt Contest, eh???

Don't wear WHITE!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Kimmielee said:


> Carrie, don't feel that you have to lay low... you did nothing more than react to an ongoing issue between a couple of others.  You, like most of us, are pretty protective of those close to us.  We LOVE you...
> 
> Clearly the drama of a past issue continues to creep it's way into comments in chat and then causes ill feelings.  I guess there are those that need the drama.  I, for one, don't.  So... move on, another day and today will be drama free!!



Not sure what went on....but..never fear....DRAMA comes and goes...don't give up your contact for it!!!

    Some people LIKE Dirty Laundry!!!


----------



## Razor Roman

Howdy folks... just checking in here


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> Lol...TDave, I thought I was the only one who used that phrase! So, anyone have jelly?





tawasdave said:


> Oh, my heart bleeds peanut butter...25 here right now...which is actually balmy for Michigan



Don't even mention PB&J to me. Don't get me wrong I love PB&Js, it's just the PB does not agree with my stomach any more.   

Sorry I wasn't in chat last night.  Did I miss anything interesting lmao


----------



## Sha

WOW!! Just finished my first exam a bit ago and I passed. Thanks you guys for your support!!! Its just so much stuff and I want to be a good nurse. Will have to get back here later and read the newer posts but we are going out to celebrate a classmates bday and the first test being over!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> WOW!! Just finished my first exam a bit ago and I passed. Thanks you guys for your support!!! Its just so much stuff and I want to be a good nurse. Will have to get back here later and read the newer posts but we are going out to celebrate a classmates bday and the first test being over!!!


 
*Way to go Sha!!!*


----------



## katydidbug1

Yeah!!!    ​
Knew you could do it, you are going to be an AWESOME nurse!!!!



Sha said:


> WOW!! Just finished my first exam a bit ago and I passed. Thanks you guys for your support!!! Its just so much stuff and I want to be a good nurse. Will have to get back here later and read the newer posts but we are going out to celebrate a classmates bday and the first test being over!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> WOW!! Just finished my first exam a bit ago and I passed. Thanks you guys for your support!!! Its just so much stuff and I want to be a good nurse. Will have to get back here later and read the newer posts but we are going out to celebrate a classmates bday and the first test being over!!!





CONGRATS...Now I know who to come to when I am sick...(some might say sicker...)


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> WOW!! Just finished my first exam a bit ago and I passed. Thanks you guys for your support!!! Its just so much stuff and I want to be a good nurse. Will have to get back here later and read the newer posts but we are going out to celebrate a classmates bday and the first test being over!!!



Congrats Sha!!


----------



## Jazmine8

Sha said:


> WOW!! Just finished my first exam a bit ago and I passed. Thanks you guys for your support!!! Its just so much stuff and I want to be a good nurse. Will have to get back here later and read the newer posts but we are going out to celebrate a classmates bday and the first test being over!!!



Congrats Sha and keep up the good work   That studying paid off


----------



## disneygirlinnj

i come over here all excited that there might be some single disney guys around!! you guys are hillarious!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> WOW!! Just finished my first exam a bit ago and I passed. Thanks you guys for your support!!! Its just so much stuff and I want to be a good nurse. Will have to get back here later and read the newer posts but we are going out to celebrate a classmates bday and the first test being over!!!



  
I"m doing the happy dance for you Sha.  We knew you could do it.


----------



## Master Mason

disneygirlinnj said:


> i come over here all excited that there might be some single disney guys around!! you guys are hillarious!



Ummm  there are


----------



## Kimmielee

disneygirlinnj said:


> i come over here all excited that there might be some single disney guys around!! you guys are hillarious!


 



Welcome disneygirlinnj!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> WOW!! Just finished my first exam a bit ago and I passed. Thanks you guys for your support!!! Its just so much stuff and I want to be a good nurse. Will have to get back here later and read the newer posts but we are going out to celebrate a classmates bday and the first test being over!!!



Congrats Sha!!!


----------



## Mr Smee23

There are single male Disney fanatics out there.  You just have to know where to look.   You never know where we'll turn up next.  One place you might try is the chat option at dismates.com.  Every night at 9PM eastern.  Jump on in the waters fine. Nice and warm in fact.  Lot's of good people over there.


----------



## Kimmielee

Mr Smee23 said:


> There are single male Disney fanatics out there. You just have to know where to look. You never know where we'll turn up next. One place you might try is the chat option at dismates.com. Every night at 9PM eastern. Jump on in the waters fine. Nice and warm in fact. Lot's of good people over there.


 
Awwww... you think we are good people?  We kinda like having you around too!


----------



## CoMickey

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Not sure what went on....but..never fear....DRAMA comes and goes...don't give up your contact for it!!!
> 
> Some people LIKE Dirty Laundry!!!



I have no idea either but then I stay as far away from drama as I can get.   

Carrie - I hope you don't stay away too long!  I don't post often but I really enjoy reading your posts...refreshing and full of life and humor.


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> WOW!! Just finished my first exam a bit ago and I passed. Thanks you guys for your support!!! Its just so much stuff and I want to be a good nurse. Will have to get back here later and read the newer posts but we are going out to celebrate a classmates bday and the first test being over!!!



Yay Sha!!  No doubt that you'll be a great nurse!


----------



## Sha

Thanks again for all the cheers and support everyone

Comickey... on the thread (part 1) you said to try and come to say hi when you are down at WDW in a couple weeks, I probably could as there is some time off for an observation day (which I am doing on another day) but Im going to pass because I need to use that time to get my portfolio together and some other paperwork that will be due. Thanks though!!! Would love to see ya and say hello again!


----------



## vital

I may be added to the May list!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> I may be added to the May list!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed



I already HAVE you added to a couple ADRs   (seat is saved so to speak)


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> I may be added to the May list!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed


 
Such a tease...


----------



## Kimmielee

*FOR SALE:*

one 11 year old: girl. reasonablely priced, must have internet, cable, impressive cell phone plan, huge Itunes library, and per her request, cute boys in the neighborhood.

one 9 year old: girl.reasonably priced. MUST love BON JOVI!!! her mother is tired of taking her to the concerts, and her father isn't liking the price tag to go with it. Season tickets to NFL games would be a plus!

SALE PENDING (better offers will be considered) one 33 year old boy: FREE! comes with his own car.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

ohhh...i'll head over to dismates in a few... and um.... if that sale falls through for the 33 year old boy... lol


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Thanks again for all the cheers and support everyone
> 
> Comickey... on the thread (part 1) you said to try and come to say hi when you are down at WDW in a couple weeks, I probably could as there is some time off for an observation day (which I am doing on another day) but Im going to pass because I need to use that time to get my portfolio together and some other paperwork that will be due. Thanks though!!! Would love to see ya and say hello again!



Hi Sha - No problem - I totally understand!  I finished my degree when I was married AND had a daughter in elementary school AND was working...so I know that those moments that you have to organize and catch up are priceless!

We'll meet again sometime I am sure!  Mr. CA and I are planning a July 4th trip to WDW (ironic, huh?)  so maybe you'll be there again and we can get together!


----------



## CoMickey

Kimmielee said:


> *FOR SALE:*
> 
> one 11 year old: girl. reasonablely priced, must have internet, cable, impressive cell phone plan, huge Itunes library, and per her request, cute boys in the neighborhood.
> 
> one 9 year old: girl.reasonably priced. MUST love BON JOVI!!! her mother is tired of taking her to the concerts, and her father isn't liking the price tag to go with it. Season tickets to NFL games would be a plus!
> 
> SALE PENDING (better offers will be considered) one 33 year old boy: FREE! comes with his own car.



That is so funny!  Love it!


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoMickey said:


> Hi Sha - No problem - I totally understand!  I finished my degree when I was married AND had a daughter in elementary school AND was working...so I know that those moments that you have to organize and catch up are priceless!
> 
> We'll meet again sometime I am sure!  Mr. CA and I are planning a July 4th trip to WDW (ironic, huh?)  so maybe you'll be there again and we can get together!




Yeah, you know, grad school would be *so* much easier if I didn't have to work to pay bills (and support the WDW habit) too!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Hey Miss Carrie...we missed you in chat lastnight  Even Smee..LOL....How was I supposed to enjoy my starbucks coffee, without being able to tell you all about it....LOL  Don't stay away to long.


----------



## ttester9612

vital said:


> I may be added to the May list!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed




We're going to have to much fun, you don't want to miss out.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey Miss Carrie...we missed you in chat lastnight  Even Smee..LOL....How was I supposed to enjoy my starbucks coffee, without being able to tell you all about it....LOL  Don't stay away to long.



I Ditto that Carrie.  Chat just wasn't same without you.  Don't stay away to long.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Now why would you want to go and do that?! We ALL love you!!!





Kimmielee said:


> Carrie, don't feel that you have to lay low... you did nothing more than react to an ongoing issue between a couple of others.  You, like most of us, are pretty protective of those close to us.  We LOVE you...
> 
> Clearly the drama of a past issue continues to creep it's way into comments in chat and then causes ill feelings.  I guess there are those that need the drama.  I, for one, don't.  So... move on, another day and today will be drama free!!





disneyfanx3 said:


> Don't stay gone for too long we are going to miss you - you are a real asset to this thread





CoMickey said:


> I have no idea either but then I stay as far away from drama as I can get.
> 
> Carrie - I hope you don't stay away too long!  I don't post often but I really enjoy reading your posts...refreshing and full of life and humor.





katydidbug1 said:


> Hey Miss Carrie...we missed you in chat lastnight  Even Smee..LOL....How was I supposed to enjoy my starbucks coffee, without being able to tell you all about it....LOL  Don't stay away to long.





ttester9612 said:


> I Ditto that Carrie.  Chat just wasn't same without you.  Don't stay away to long.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrie, that about sums it up  

Is it Friday already


----------



## katydidbug1

is it friday yet?  Don't I wish...lol

Hey, Mel and Carrie...how many days????  Are you ready for ToT with Steve?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> is it friday yet?  Don't I wish...lol
> 
> Hey, Mel and Carrie...how many days????  Are you ready for ToT with Steve?



Why ya gotta take me out of lurkdom... geez... you know I cant pass up my SINGLE DIGIT DANCIN 

       

       

And I will never be ready to ride TOT with Steve... I am scared and I will pee my pants! hahaha  

And no I have no packed... no I do not have a packing list... and yes I plan to overpack at the last minute  

Sorry Cait hope that did not give you too many hives


----------



## katydidbug1

AHHHHH....Itchy...do I have to come down there and pack for you???



Carrieannew said:


> Why ya gotta take me out of lurkdom... geez... you know I cant pass up my SINGLE DIGIT DANCIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I will never be ready to ride TOT with Steve... I am scared and I will pee my pants! hahaha
> 
> And no I have no packed... no I do not have a packing list... and yes I plan to overpack at the last minute
> 
> Sorry Cait hope that did not give you too many hives


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> AHHHHH....Itchy...do I have to come down there and pack for you???



Sweeettt... Waiting till the last minute pays off!!!!!!! 

Dont forget your packing list for me


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> AHHHHH....Itchy...do I have to come down there and pack for you???


MA to CT.... wouldn't that be going up there too pack for her???


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> MA to CT.... wouldn't that be going up there too pack for her???



ummm mason... 

I am in CT

Cait is in MA... 

I know your on the bad side of the country


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> ummm mason...
> 
> I am in CT
> 
> Cait is in MA...
> 
> I know your on the bad side of the country



See now I know why I was confused...  Having never been back there, my geography of that area is a little confused.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> See now I know why I was confused...  Having never been back there, my geography of that area is a little confused.



I forgive you Mason.


----------



## katydidbug1

LOL...CT is south of MA ....Here begins the geography lesson  






Thus ends the geography lesson for today. 



Master Mason said:


> MA to CT.... wouldn't that be going up there too pack for her???


----------



## ttester9612

I just read that the Hollywood Studies parade is changing. 

Stars & Motorcars (Current/Old Parade) Last Listed: Sunday- March 09, 2008
Block Party Bash (New parade) Starts Friday-March 14, 2008

Can't wait to see the party bash..


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...CT is south of MA ....Here begins the geography lesson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus ends the geography lesson for today.



    

But wait I dont understand. So MA is above CT?


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I just read that the Hollywood Studies parade is changing.
> 
> Stars & Motorcars (Current/Old Parade) Last Listed: Sunday- March 09, 2008
> Block Party Bash (New parade) Starts Friday-March 14, 2008
> 
> Can't wait to see the party bash..



I am glad I get to see it one more time before. Not sure how I feel about the new one yet. 

Anyone know when the new Toy Story Mania is set to open?


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I just read that the Hollywood Studies parade is changing.
> 
> Stars & Motorcars (Current/Old Parade) Last Listed: Sunday- March 09, 2008
> Block Party Bash (New parade) Starts Friday-March 14, 2008
> 
> Can't wait to see the party bash..




That parade comes from California Adventure...so if you want a little tease you can do a youtube search..I have seen it..lots of energy...nice parade..


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> But wait I dont understand. So MA is above CT?



Yes dear, MA is above CT....and CT is that buffer zone between MA and NY...kind of like a DMZ


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I am glad I get to see it one more time before. Not sure how I feel about the new one yet.
> 
> Anyone know when the new Toy Story Mania is set to open?


I have never seen the cars one, might get to in Feb apparently.

The Block Party Bash has been playing at DCA for the last couple of years, they are introducing a new one out here, so I guess they sent the Block Party out east.



Carrieannew said:


> But wait I dont understand. So MA is above CT?





katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...CT is south of MA ....Here begins the geography lesson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus ends the geography lesson for today.



Yea well you'll have to forgive me, it is easy for us West Coasters to misplace states that are the size of many of our cities out here.

And you'll all notice she didn't offer to come pack for me now did she


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> And you'll all notice she didn't offer to come pack for me now did she



   

But all you guys keep telling me, its nothing to pack, just a few of these and a few of those...and all done....why ever would you need the help of little ol' me


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...CT is south of MA ....Here begins the geography lesson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus ends the geography lesson for today.




wow.... you are really going to be someones fantasy there Cait... being a teacher and librarian!!! And occ wears glasses LOL 

(and just to clarify... its not mine!!)


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> wow.... you are really going to be someones fantasy there Cait... being a teacher and librarian!!! And occ wears glasses LOL
> 
> (and just to clarify... its not mine!!)



LMAO....Lucky me...and I finally found my glasses so I can wear them again...good thing too...they just put new lights in over my desk...I was kinda blind...LOL


----------



## Master Mason

Hey so I got some good news yesterday.

My younger son has been telling me  for over a year he wants to spend half time at my house.  I kept telling him that was great, but he needed to talk to his mom if that was what he wanted.  So yesterday when I picked him up, he told me he had finally talked to his mom.

So, starting next week we are going to  split the time on a week by week basis...


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Hey so I got some good news yesterday.
> 
> My younger son has been telling me  for over a year he wants to spend half time at my house.  I kept telling him that was great, but he needed to talk to his mom if that was what he wanted.  So yesterday when I picked him up, he told me he had finally talked to his mom.
> 
> So, starting next week we are going to  split the time on a week by week basis...






That's great news...


----------



## Kimmielee

Well, not for Noah anyway... so... I worked 1/2 day from home and now I'm spending the afternoon with him!  Homemade pizza is in the oven... HSM extended edition is in the DVD player...    Life is good!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Hey so I got some good news yesterday.
> 
> My younger son has been telling me  for over a year he wants to spend half time at my house.  I kept telling him that was great, but he needed to talk to his mom if that was what he wanted.  So yesterday when I picked him up, he told me he had finally talked to his mom.
> 
> So, starting next week we are going to  split the time on a week by week basis...



Mason thats awesome!

You really are a great dad


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Well, not for Noah anyway... so... I worked 1/2 day from home and now I'm spending the afternoon with him!  Homemade pizza is in the oven... HSM extended edition is in the DVD player...    Life is good!!



Sooo jealous... wish I was home watching HSM 

No I am stuck at stinky work with people pushin my buttons.. Dont they know that I am in pre-vacation mode and to leave me alone.. geez


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Hey so I got some good news yesterday.
> 
> My younger son has been telling me  for over a year he wants to spend half time at my house.  I kept telling him that was great, but he needed to talk to his mom if that was what he wanted.  So yesterday when I picked him up, he told me he had finally talked to his mom.
> 
> So, starting next week we are going to  split the time on a week by week basis...



That is great news Mason!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Master Mason said:


> Hey so I got some good news yesterday.
> 
> My younger son has been telling me  for over a year he wants to spend half time at my house.  I kept telling him that was great, but he needed to talk to his mom if that was what he wanted.  So yesterday when I picked him up, he told me he had finally talked to his mom.
> 
> So, starting next week we are going to  split the time on a week by week basis...



That is great news!!


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> I just read that the Hollywood Studies parade is changing.
> 
> Stars & Motorcars (Current/Old Parade) Last Listed: Sunday- March 09, 2008
> Block Party Bash (New parade) Starts Friday-March 14, 2008
> 
> Can't wait to see the party bash..






tawasdave said:


> That parade comes from California Adventure...so if you want a little tease you can do a youtube search..I have seen it..lots of energy...nice parade..



I've seen it at CA Adventure and it is a lot of fun and just as TDave states it is full of energy and dancing.  FUN!    I think you all will enjoy it.


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> I have never seen the cars one, might get to in Feb apparently.
> 
> The Block Party Bash has been playing at DCA for the last couple of years, they are introducing a new one out here, so I guess they sent the Block Party out east.




MM - So do you know what the new parade will be at CA Adventure?  I'll be there again in March so hopefully it'll be running by then. I liked the Block Party Bash a lot...fit perfectly in CA Adventure.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Master Mason said:


> Hey so I got some good news yesterday.
> 
> My younger son has been telling me  for over a year he wants to spend half time at my house.  I kept telling him that was great, but he needed to talk to his mom if that was what he wanted.  So yesterday when I picked him up, he told me he had finally talked to his mom.
> 
> So, starting next week we are going to  split the time on a week by week basis...



Congrats Mason!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> Well, not for Noah anyway... so... I worked 1/2 day from home and now I'm spending the afternoon with him!  Homemade pizza is in the oven... HSM extended edition is in the DVD player...    Life is good!!




That sounds so nice Kimmie!
It's raining off and on here, but it's supposed to turn really cold again tomorrow.


----------



## Master Mason

CoMickey said:


> MM - So do you know what the new parade will be at CA Adventure?  I'll be there again in March so hopefully it'll be running by then. I liked the Block Party Bash a lot...fit perfectly in CA Adventure.




What I have read is it will feature all of the Pixar movies, and will have dancing and acrobatics, so I am thinking basically an updated block party bash, that's what will be replacing the block party bash.

I know they are also working on a brand new parade to repace the electrical parade, but haven't seen much about that, they might be bringing part of the stars and motercars out here.

And they are working on a show for the lake area as well


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> I know they are also working on a brand new parade to repace the electrical parade.....



NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!



It has been running since 1972, so most if not all of the performers in the parade weren't even born when it started.  It's had a good run.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> It has been running since 1972, so most if not all of the performers in the parade weren't even born when it started.  It's had a good run.



its a classic!!! and you happen to like Spectromagic more


----------



## Carrieannew

***************************

I would like to make this important announcement


All customers have lost there bleeping minds today  

Now back to your regular posting


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> ***************************
> 
> I would like to make this important announcement
> 
> 
> All customers have lost there bleeping minds today
> 
> Now back to your regular posting



Having spent more than my fair share of time in retail, my question would and that is different from anyother day how?


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> its a classic!!! and you happen to like Spectromagic more



I think I like spectro more simply because I have seen it in it's entirety once, and bits and pieces a couple of other times.  I have literally seen the MSEP hundreds of times, starting in 72.

I love the music, it takes me right back to being 7 every time I hear it, but the floats are getting a little tired at this point.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Having spent more than my fair share of time in retail, my question would and that is different from anyother day how?



Ok smarty pants 

I suppose there is some truth to that. 

But today they are in rare form. If everyday was like this I would not stay here this long. 

They are all crazy


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Ok smarty pants
> 
> I suppose there is some truth to that.
> 
> But today they are in rare form. If everyday was like this I would not stay here this long.
> 
> They are all crazy



Just tell them in 8 days your going to go to WDW and they are not, that should shut them up


----------



## CoasterAddict

ttester9612 said:


> I just read that the Hollywood Studies parade is changing.
> 
> Stars & Motorcars (Current/Old Parade) Last Listed: Sunday- March 09, 2008
> Block Party Bash (New parade) Starts Friday-March 14, 2008
> 
> Can't wait to see the party bash..



If it's the one from DCA it's ok, I didn't think it was amazing. Of course, I'm not a huge fan of the Cars parade either. BRING BACK Tapestry of Dreams!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Just tell them in 8 days your going to go to WDW and they are not, that should shut them up



Well considering this lady is an injured solider and vetren and that I dont care about her... (her words not mine). And just screamed at me for about 20 minutes straight. I did not get a chance to tell her that in 9 days I will be in Disney World. Probably would not have gone over well. 

I am all for our soliders and support them 150%. But dont use that as a leg up in a conversation about a policy. But again according to her policy's are ment to be broken. 

Someone pour me a drink.... please.


----------



## buena vista

Someone pour me a drink.... please.[/QUOTE]

http://www.drinkalizer.com/cocktailbilder-/cosmopolitan.jpg


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Someone pour me a drink.... please.



Here you go 
Just sprinkle some   on your customers and maybe that will help


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> http://www.drinkalizer.com/cocktailbilder-/cosmopolitan.jpg


Ooh, you can pour me one of those too! It's "one of those days" in lots of places, I guess...


----------



## Carrieannew

And to top it off now my starbucks is cold! Honestly 

This day just blows monkey balls


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Ooh, you can pour me one of those too! It's "one of those days" in lots of places, I guess...



For you, I could stop by the local "packie" and pick up something for you.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> I think I like spectro more simply because I have seen it in it's entirety once, and bits and pieces a couple of other times.  I have literally seen the MSEP hundreds of times, starting in 72.
> 
> I love the music, it takes me right back to being 7 every time I hear it, but the floats are getting a little tired at this point.



they can be refurbished... at least I have my bug!! Maybe they can at least wait until us girls plan our trip out there.


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> And to top it off now my starbucks is cold! Honestly
> 
> This day just blows monkey balls



I know it's in bad taste to laugh when I should be sympathetic, but the monkey balls comment just sent me over the edge  

hang in there Carrie.. I only wish I had a week until my trip!!


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> For you, I could stop by the local "packie" and pick up something for you.





buena vista said:


> I know it's in bad taste to laugh when I should be sympathetic, but the monkey balls comment just sent me over the edge
> 
> hang in there Carrie.. I only wish I had a week until my trip!!



OH MY GOD

You know how long its been since I heard someone say packie... Rock on dude!!!!!! 

Your welcome with the monkey balls... if anyone has a game cube they would get that reference... of course i say it alot for many reasons.. just to get a reaction! 

I can put ya in my suitcase.. just dont go over the 50 pound limit.. dont want to be charged!


----------



## buena vista

I can put ya in my suitcase.. just dont go over the 50 pound limit.. dont want to be charged![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'd gladly pay you for exceeding the luggage limit, but I have a feeling the TSA would confiscate me anyway and I'd have trouble explaining why I'm dressed as a pirate.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> I'd gladly pay you for exceeding the luggage limit, but I have a feeling the TSA would confiscate me anyway and I'd have trouble explaining why I'm dressed as a pirate.



 

So very true. I could see that not going over big. But heck you would get alot of tv airtime with that one.


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> So very true. I could see that not going over big. But heck you would get alot of tv airtime with that one.



now THAT would suck monkey balls


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> now THAT would suck monkey balls



But you could tell them all about that great group of people on the dis board on the singles thread.. oh yeah.. we could get many more peeps.. Not that I think we should spare you... welll hehehehe 

I am Carrie by the way... the crazy one who was not in chat last night! You might have heard about me.... 

Do not believe the stories that I bite.. it was only once.. and well hose man liked it


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> I'd gladly pay you for exceeding the luggage limit, but I have a feeling the TSA would confiscate me anyway and I'd have trouble explaining why I'm dressed as a pirate.



Did someone say Pirate - I have the rum please


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> But you could tell them all about that great group of people on the dis board on the singles thread.. oh yeah.. we could get many more peeps.. Not that I think we should spare you... welll hehehehe
> 
> I am Carrie by the way... the crazy one who was not in chat last night! You might have heard about me....
> 
> Do not believe the stories that I bite.. it was only once.. and well hose man liked it



          ...um..let me just say this about that...um...modesty prevents me...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> ...um..let me just say this about that...um...modesty prevents me...



I just say hose man once and there he is... like magic

Wow


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> But you could tell them all about that great group of people on the dis board on the singles thread.. oh yeah.. we could get many more peeps.. Not that I think we should spare you... welll hehehehe
> 
> I am Carrie by the way... the crazy one who was not in chat last night! You might have heard about me....
> 
> Do not believe the stories that I bite.. it was only once.. and well hose man liked it



Reminds me of the Audrey Hepburn line to Cary Grant in Charade "I don't bite you know... unless it's called for".. I did hear about you, in a good way though. 

As for the public humiliation of my failed stowaway attempt, I guess I could be noble and sacrifice one for the team. As one of the newer members I have to pay my dues somehow. I just wouldn't want to jeopardize my April trip.. so I'm gonna be selfish and take a pass this time... this time.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Reminds me of the Audrey Hepburn line to Cary Grant in Charade "I don't bite you know... unless it's called for".. I did hear about you, in a good way though.
> 
> As for the public humiliation of my failed stowaway attempt, I guess I could be noble and sacrifice one for the team. As one of the newer members I have to pay my dues somehow. I just wouldn't want to jeopardize my April trip.. so I'm gonna be selfish and take a pass this time... this time.



Thats ok. I voted for one of the other new guys anyways... Ill let you pass this one time..


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Thats ok. I voted for one of the other new guys anyways... Ill let you pass this one time..



phew


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> its a classic!!! and you happen to like Spectromagic more



I'm with ya Sha...I love the Main Street Electrical Parade...I still call it that although they now have taken out Main Street because it is in DCA.  I made sure we saw it twice while we were at DL during the holidays.   It's not quite the same in DCA but it'll do! Love, love, love it and I don't think it looks 'old' at all.


----------



## CoMickey

CoasterAddict said:


> If it's the one from DCA it's ok, I didn't think it was amazing. Of course, I'm not a huge fan of the Cars parade either. BRING BACK Tapestry of Dreams!!!



Oh yes...Tapestry of Dreams...one of my all time favorites right behind the MSEP.   I really like the music and the costumes!


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> For you, I could stop by the local "packie" and pick up something for you.



ooh, what a gentleman!  
gold margarita, rocks, no salt... 
or finale molten lava cake--wait, can't drink that, it probably doesn't count.


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> now THAT would suck monkey balls



What, you're not anxious for your 15 minutes of fame?


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoMickey said:


> Oh yes...Tapestry of Dreams...one of my all time favorites right behind the MSEP.   I really like the music and the costumes!



And as someone who has worked with puppets and large costumes, I was supremely impressed with how the performers managed to manipulate them. 

That's the only WDW music I have on my mp3 player...


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> What, you're not anxious for your 15 minutes of fame?



I'd rather be famous for something other than being strip searched at Logan.


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> I'd rather be famous for something other than being strip searched at Logan.



oooh, *soooo* not going there (family board! family board!) <bites tongue>


----------



## goofydadof3

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...CT is south of MA ....Here begins the geography lesson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus ends the geography lesson for today.





So if a plane crashes on the border of MA and CT where do the bury the suviors?


----------



## goofydadof3

Master Mason said:


> Hey so I got some good news yesterday.
> 
> My younger son has been telling me  for over a year he wants to spend half time at my house.  I kept telling him that was great, but he needed to talk to his mom if that was what he wanted.  So yesterday when I picked him up, he told me he had finally talked to his mom.
> 
> So, starting next week we are going to  split the time on a week by week basis...





   Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Master Mason

goofydadof3 said:


> So if a plane crashes on the border of MA and CT where do the bury the suviors?



That depends on the "Family" doesn't it?


----------



## vital

Since we went for Halloween last year, I'm trying to get E to go for Christmas (well, not on Christmas but the week before). He wants to go for Halloween again. How can I convince this kid to try Christmas? I LOVE Halloween myself, but want to see the lights. Any suggestions? No, I'm not surprising him this time.


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> ***************************
> 
> I would like to make this important announcement
> 
> 
> All customers have lost there bleeping minds today
> 
> Now back to your regular posting





What is this thing you call "mind"?


----------



## Master Mason

vital said:


> Since we went for Halloween last year, I'm trying to get E to go for Christmas (well, not on Christmas but the week before). He wants to go for Halloween again. How can I convince this kid to try Christmas? I LOVE Halloween myself, but want to see the lights. Any suggestions? No, I'm not surprising him this time.



"Because I said so"  "Because I am paying for it"  "Because that's when I want to go, so if you want to go that's when it will be"


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> And to top it off now my starbucks is cold! Honestly
> 
> This day just blows monkey balls



Lucky Monkey


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> "Because I said so"  "Because I am paying for it"  "Because that's when I want to go, so if you want to go that's when it will be"



LMAO that should work Vital!!!


----------



## goofydadof3

vital said:


> Since we went for Halloween last year, I'm trying to get E to go for Christmas (well, not on Christmas but the week before). He wants to go for Halloween again. How can I convince this kid to try Christmas? I LOVE Halloween myself, but want to see the lights. Any suggestions? No, I'm not surprising him this time.





This is easy, you sit him done and gently take his hand lean in and say







DISNEY OR THE ORPHANAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## vital

Master Mason said:


> "Because I said so"  "Because I am paying for it"  "Because that's when I want to go, so if you want to go that's when it will be"



I guess I could just go without him. It'd be alot cheaper!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Since we went for Halloween last year, I'm trying to get E to go for Christmas (well, not on Christmas but the week before). He wants to go for Halloween again. How can I convince this kid to try Christmas? I LOVE Halloween myself, but want to see the lights. Any suggestions? No, I'm not surprising him this time.


 
Tell him NOAH will be there for part of the trip if he goes at Christmas!!


----------



## Kimmielee

goofydadof3 said:


> This is easy, you sit him done and gently take his hand lean in and say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEY OR THE ORPHANAGE!!!!!!!


 
Is that a line you use often GoofyDad????


----------



## katydidbug1

goofydadof3 said:


> So if a plane crashes on the border of MA and CT where do the bury the suviors?



Rhode Island


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> I guess I could just go without him. It'd be alot cheaper!!!





vital said:


> Since we went for Halloween last year, I'm trying to get E to go for Christmas (well, not on Christmas but the week before). He wants to go for Halloween again. How can I convince this kid to try Christmas? I LOVE Halloween myself, but want to see the lights. Any suggestions? No, I'm not surprising him this time.



"E. you need to go to Disney whenever you have the chance... your chance this year is in December. Oh, and Noah will be there for part of the time."


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> Hey so I got some good news yesterday.
> 
> My younger son has been telling me  for over a year he wants to spend half time at my house.  I kept telling him that was great, but he needed to talk to his mom if that was what he wanted.  So yesterday when I picked him up, he told me he had finally talked to his mom.
> 
> So, starting next week we are going to  split the time on a week by week basis...



Thanks great MM.  You will love having him around more.


----------



## katydidbug1

vital said:


> Since we went for Halloween last year, I'm trying to get E to go for Christmas (well, not on Christmas but the week before). He wants to go for Halloween again. How can I convince this kid to try Christmas? I LOVE Halloween myself, but want to see the lights. Any suggestions? No, I'm not surprising him this time.



Tell him you are taking me and leaving him at home


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> That parade comes from California Adventure...so if you want a little tease you can do a youtube search..I have seen it..lots of energy...nice parade..



Of what I just watch on YouTube I rather they keep the Stars & Motorcars Parade.  Hopefully it will be better in person.


----------



## ttester9612

goofydadof3 said:


> This is easy, you sit him done and gently take his hand lean in and say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEY OR THE ORPHANAGE!!!!!!!



OMG.......GD3 is this what you tell your children........   Does it work?


----------



## Mr Smee23

Carrie,  

I am so glad that you are back from the outside.   We really missed you last night.  I didn't make any money at all.  Now get busy.

Love ya

Smee


----------



## goofydadof3

ttester9612 said:


> OMG.......GD3 is this what you tell your children........   Does it work?




Yes Ma'am, march will be third time since june/july.  of course i also used to be goofy dad of 5


 but now


----------



## Kimmielee

Mr Smee23 said:


> Carrie,
> 
> I am so glad that you are back from the outside. We really missed you last night. I didn't make any money at all. Now get busy.
> 
> Love ya
> 
> Smee


 
Excuse me sir.... but I think Ms. Carrie fired you?????


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ttester9612 said:


> I just read that the Hollywood Studies parade is changing.
> 
> Stars & Motorcars (Current/Old Parade) Last Listed: Sunday- March 09, 2008
> Block Party Bash (New parade) Starts Friday-March 14, 2008
> 
> Can't wait to see the party bash..



Goodie!  We'll get to see Stars and Motorcars one LAST time in Feb!


----------



## Mr Smee23

Not true at all.  Carrie thought she wanted to quit me.  Luckily though, she decided that she loved me after all, and wanted to work for me.  So like I said,
Carrie, get busy.

Smee


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Not true at all.  Carrie thought she wanted to quit me.  Luckily though, she decided that she loved me after all, and wanted to work for me.  So like I said,
> Carrie, get busy.
> 
> Smee



Ok so I have a crappy day... start feeling sick... so I do what any normal person would do.... 

I go to the bar for some Bloody Mary's... 

But anywho

I come back and suddenly Smee loves me and I rehired him.. Seriously.. I only had 3.. 

But Ill think about rehiring you when you agree you are going in May. Take that!


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Yes Ma'am, march will be third time since june/july.  of course i also used to be goofy dad of 5
> 
> 
> but now




Is there any type of age limit cut off on this type of threat? This is fabulous... 

Ill let you know how it works out


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Is there any type of age limit cut off on this type of threat? This is fabulous...
> 
> Ill let you know how it works out


 
*Get yur behind in chat young lady!!*


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> *Get yur behind in chat young lady!!*


----------



## tawasdave

Ok..this is crazy...wind gust up to 48mph...snow..sleet...road a sheet of ice...windchill -9...State police from here north have asked everyone to stay off the roads due to slick roads and white out conditions...I have been up since 3:30 am on wires down...I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO need a WDW fix...


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Ok..this is crazy...wind gust up to 48mph...snow..sleet...road a sheet of ice...windchill -9...State police from here north have asked everyone to stay off the roads due to slick roads and white out conditions...I have been up since 3:30 am on wires down...I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO need a WDW fix...



I hear there is a trip in May you can join  

Careful on any of those fire calls you need to go out on....Stay warm


----------



## Kimmielee

tawasdave said:


> Ok..this is crazy...wind gust up to 48mph...snow..sleet...road a sheet of ice...windchill -9...State police from here north have asked everyone to stay off the roads due to slick roads and white out conditions...I have been up since 3:30 am on wires down...I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO need a WDW fix...


 





I think you guys have it worse than us this morning TD... stay warm!!  We are -11 degrees, but the strong winds kept the moisture moving enough that nothing stuck long enough to freeze!  

My back door is twisted off the hinges.  I must not have closed it all the way last night?  I'm thankful we have power, many areas in SE MI do not.  Be prepared out in the East...this one is a nasty one!


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Ok..this is crazy...wind gust up to 48mph...snow..sleet...road a sheet of ice...windchill -9...State police from here north have asked everyone to stay off the roads due to slick roads and white out conditions...I have been up since 3:30 am on wires down...I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO need a WDW fix...



Sorry to hear that.  Here in DC/MD/VA we expect wind qust up to 50 mph, and rain.  Temps will be in the high 50's but will drop later this afternoon.  

I'm with you, ready for my coffee fix.   So I can start my day.  and I'm soooo ready for WDW.


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> I hear there is a trip in May you can join





Oh really...how come no one invited me?


----------



## katydidbug1

Is Noah home today?


Kimmielee said:


> I think you guys have it worse than us this morning TD... stay warm!!  We are -11 degrees, but the strong winds kept the moisture moving enough that nothing stuck long enough to freeze!
> 
> My back door is twisted off the hinges.  I must not have closed it all the way last night?  I'm thankful we have power, many areas in SE MI do not.  Be prepared out in the East...this one is a nasty one!


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> [ Be prepared out in the East...this one is a nasty one!  [/COLOR]




I'm ready Kimmie.  Made sure all my doors were shut tighly, trash cans and patio furniture were secured before I left for work.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Is Noah home today?


 
Nope, all the snow melted yesterday during the warm up... it was almost 50 degrees.  We had thunderstorms last night too!  The winds are gusting up to 60 miles an hour!

It was icy roads that closed schools yesterday.  Today the temps are muuuuuch lower but we were lucky, we missed the heaviest snow and what little we got is just blowing around out there like it's styrofoam!

So... school's on!  Most of the schools that are closed around us are due to power outages.  The worst of the storm was north of us about 1.5 hours... it migrated toward TD's area!

More to follow though... radar shows lots of snow on it's way... in the next few days.   

Everyone enjoy their day... Cait... can you have a starbucks for me this morning?


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Oh really...how come no one invited me?




   

Well seeing as I'm not going...I can't invite ya...but I'm pretty sure, you have been...LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Cait... can you have a starbucks for me this morning?



Ok...I have to have to have one for you, and one for Carrie....and one for me of course...that's 3 starbucks between now and 9....Holy Moly...I am gonna be a we bit hyper...LOL


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Oh really...how come no one invited me?



Does your alter-ego dismates chat log-in not share info with you? I was there for the "are you coming in May" conversation...  (hm, that could also explain your airport issues...)


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...I have to have to have one for you, and one for Carrie....and one for me of course...that's 3 starbucks between now and 9....Holy Moly...I am gonna be a we bit hyper...LOL



Cait, I can help with the SB order if you start getting the shakes...just queuing up for parking now and could use a fix..btw, this remote access to DIS with the blackberry could be a very dangerous thing.


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> Cait, I can help with the SB order if you start getting the shakes...just queuing up for parking now and could use a fix..btw, this remote access to DIS with the blackberry could be a very dangerous thing.



LMAO...the Dis on your blackberry......before coffee....brave man....I guess we will have to find out what kind of starbucks they want, and decide who gets what...LOL


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Cait, I can help with the SB order if you start getting the shakes...just queuing up for parking now and could use a fix..btw, this remote access to DIS with the blackberry could be a very dangerous thing.



that's it--he's hooked.  <insert evil cackle here>


----------



## CoasterAddict

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...the Dis on your blackberry......before coffee....brave man....I guess we will have to find out what kind of starbucks they want, and decide who gets what...LOL



double short nonfat with whip mocha please.  
--or is Cait the only one who gets delivery?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...the Dis on your blackberry......before coffee....brave man....I guess we will have to find out what kind of starbucks they want, and decide who gets what...LOL




Venti Hot Chocolate, please....with plenty of WHIPPED cream!!!!

   

WCF is -30 here!!!!


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> that's it--he's hooked.  <insert evil cackle here>



LMAO!


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Oh really...how come no one invited me?



I know you have been invited,   but just in case you forgot, I'll invite you join us in May.


----------



## buena vista

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Venti Hot Chocolate, please....with plenty of WHIPPED cream!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WCF is -30 here!!!!



WCF -30??? I think we should call Starbucks and have them send you one of their baristas for the day just to keep the hot beverages coming.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh really...how come no one invited me?



You have been invited... More than anyone else I believe.... No further comments from me on that one!



katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...I have to have to have one for you, and one for Carrie....and one for me of course...that's 3 starbucks between now and 9....Holy Moly...I am gonna be a we bit hyper...LOL



Thanks Cait! I cant even stomach coffee today let alone starbucks. When I find the cup licker who got me sick... a beat down is coming



buena vista said:


> Cait, I can help with the SB order if you start getting the shakes...just queuing up for parking now and could use a fix..btw, this remote access to DIS with the blackberry could be a very dangerous thing.



Do you deliver to Connecticut? Ill have to keep that in mind. For when I am not under the weather!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Nope, all the snow melted yesterday during the warm up... it was almost 50 degrees.  We had thunderstorms last night too!  The winds are gusting up to 60 miles an hour!
> 
> It was icy roads that closed schools yesterday.  Today the temps are muuuuuch lower but we were lucky, we missed the heaviest snow and what little we got is just blowing around out there like it's styrofoam!
> 
> So... school's on!  Most of the schools that are closed around us are due to power outages.  The worst of the storm was north of us about 1.5 hours... it migrated toward TD's area!
> 
> More to follow though... radar shows lots of snow on it's way... in the next few days.
> 
> Everyone enjoy their day... Cait... can you have a starbucks for me this morning?



 Kimmie be careful out there.... and please do not feel the need to send it to the east hehe

We have rain this am. I think friday they are talking rain/sleet mix depending on temp. 

As long as next thursday is clear. Thats all that matters


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Cait, I can help with the SB order if you start getting the shakes...just queuing up for parking now and could use a fix..btw, this remote access to DIS with the blackberry could be a very dangerous thing.




BV if your taking orders for SB, I'll take anything that is strong with cream and sugar, please


----------



## tawasdave

CoasterAddict said:


> double short nonfat with whip mocha please.
> --or is Cait the only one who gets delivery?



Heavens to mergatroid..doesn't anyone drink real coffee anymore?  I am on cup three since 3:30 am...and a Mt Dew...I am going to have such a headache by noon...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Heavens to mergatroid..doesn't anyone drink real coffee anymore?  I am on cup three since 3:30 am...and a Mt Dew...I am going to have such a headache by noon...



Go big or go home

Ill take a triple venti white mocha

Heck if your going to do it .. get something good ...


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> You have been invited... More than anyone else I believe.... No further comments from me on that one!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cait! I cant even stomach coffee today let alone starbucks. When I find the cup licker who got me sick... a beat down is coming
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deliver to Connecticut? Ill have to keep that in mind. For when I am not under the weather!



CT is an easy trip, but not today unfortunately. Too many meetings this morning and afternoon.. I hate when work interferes with important things like helping my new disfriends with their SB needs.. I'll never earn my ears this way!!


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> CT is an easy trip, but not today unfortunately. Too many meetings this morning and afternoon.. I hate when work interferes with important things like helping my new disfriends with their SB needs.. I'll never earn my ears this way!!



In the state I am in... I would not get the full apreciation for the SB .. I will let you pass this one time... slacker. 

Dont let it happen again


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I hear there is a trip in May you can join
> 
> Careful on any of those fire calls you need to go out on....Stay warm





tawasdave said:


> Oh really...how come no one invited me?





CoasterAddict said:


> Does your alter-ego dismates chat log-in not share info with you? I was there for the "are you coming in May" conversation...  (hm, that could also explain your airport issues...)



To the above LMAO I agree CG, that is probably why



katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...the Dis on your blackberry......before coffee....brave man....I guess we will have to find out what kind of starbucks they want, and decide who gets what...LOL



Grande Chai Tea latte delivered to FLORIDA!!!! any takers??? LOL definitely warmer than ya'll but may rain today



CoasterAddict said:


> that's it--he's hooked.  <insert evil cackle here>



Mission is complete then right????


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

tawasdave said:


> Heavens to mergatroid..doesn't anyone drink real coffee anymore?  I am on cup three since 3:30 am...and a Mt Dew...I am going to have such a headache by noon...



I HATE coffee...like the smell, hate the taste....which is why I ordered Hot Chocolate with WHIPPED CREAM!!!

If you're looking for a coffee drinker, look no further...Al has Cafe Americano, no room when he goes for SB...


----------



## Sha

*SIGH* I guess I could go and sacrafice myself (behave TD) for the sake of all of you who need a Disney fix, and go Saturday.... even though I have so much to do for school... I can do it for you


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> *SIGH* I guess I could go and sacrafice myself (behave TD) for the sake of all of you who need a Disney fix, and go Saturday.... even though I have so much to do for school... I can do it for you



You know me...I always behave...(adjusting halo)


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> *SIGH* I guess I could go and sacrafice myself (behave TD) for the sake of all of you who need a Disney fix, and go Saturday.... even though I have so much to do for school... I can do it for you



Wow sha

Takin one for the team

It will be hard but you can do it!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> You know me...I always behave...(adjusting halo)



I know you enough to say that your halo is just like mine, held up by horns!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> It will be hard but you can do it!




Um...since this is a PG-13 thread...modesty prevents me...


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> I know you enough to say that your halo is just like mine, held up by horns!!!




      shhhhhhocking...simply shocking....


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> Do you deliver to Connecticut? Ill have to keep that in mind. For when I am not under the weather!



Yeah, BV, do you deliver? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mel... where are you.. We didnt do the 8 day dance yet today. 

Not that my butt is doing any dancing...


----------



## libertybell7

I'm a newbie and just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> I'm a newbie and just wanted to introduce myself.




Ok that's a good start, and I see your in MA.  Male or Female?  Age or Age Range as comfortable?

And welcome


----------



## libertybell7

Male, 37.


----------



## libertybell7

Ok how do you guys manage not to get lost on this site? This place is very cool.


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> I'm a newbie and just wanted to introduce myself.




Welcome!!!...but be careful..some of the women on here bite...and some will leave ya at the airport hanging...Some will try and get ya drunk...Some will...well guess thats enough...you will figure out the rest...


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> Ok how do you guys manage not to get lost on this site? This place is very cool.



The site is huge, my suggestion is to find a couple of the forums that fit your major interests and hang out with those, and then just go to the others when you have questions.

For example, this section is fun for single folks, and if your into photography there is a forum for that, or if your a dvc member there is a forum for that etc...  To try and keep up with everything would be a night mare.

And be carefull of the community board, that can get pretty wild.


----------



## libertybell7

[/Welcome!!!...but be careful..some of the women on here bite...and some will leave ya at the airport hanging...Some will try and get ya drunk...Some will...well guess thats enough...you will figure out the rest...
__________________COLOR]


Thank's for the advice..


----------



## libertybell7

Thank's Master Mason.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Welcome!!!...but be careful..some of the women on here bite...and some will leave ya at the airport hanging...Some will try and get ya drunk...Some will...well guess thats enough...you will figure out the rest...



Ok mister.. enough

I am sure there is more than one women on here who can defend the airport comment. 

As for the rumor of someone who bites.... I have no comment to that 

Welcome LibertyBell.. 

Just jump right in. We actually have a few other fellow new england disney singles on this thread. 

I live in Connecticut myself... which is below MA


----------



## libertybell7

Thank's for the warm welcome, I think I saw CT on a map one time. Actually I am only about 15 minutes from the CT border.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's for the warm welcome, I think I saw CT on a map one time. Actually I am only about 15 minutes from the CT border.



Gotcha! hehe it was a joke yesterday where we had a geography class hehe

I grew up in Western Mass myself. 

I think PirateMel is somewhere along the CT/MA line if I am not mistaken.


----------



## libertybell7

WOW! I just noticed that you are only 7 days from going on a solo trip...How cool!


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> I think I saw CT on a map one time.




yea I did too...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> WOW! I just noticed that you are only 7 days from going on a solo trip...How cool!



 <--------- This would be me if someone with germs hadnt licked my cup and got me sick

I am excited. Havent packed yet hehe.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> yea I did too...


----------



## Master Mason

Someone should just anex it anyway, it's bairly a medium sized city.....<stirs the pot>


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Someone should just anex it anyway, it's bairly a medium sized city.....<stirs the pot>



Seriously you should not talk about MA that way


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Someone should just anex it anyway, it's bairly a medium sized city.....<stirs the pot>


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> I'm a newbie and just wanted to introduce myself.



Welcome, fellow Massachusetsian. (or whatever you'd call it.)  
My recommendation, as far as *this* thread is concerned anyway, is to take pretty much everything with a grain of salt at first and ask someone if you're totally unable to follow a conversation. Some of us have been at this for a while, so some shorthand has crept in. (like that earlier comment about the airport. trust me, you don't want to know!!)


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


>



I know Cait!!!! He is so mean

Gosh for a minute I thought he was trying to say that about CT..


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


>




Wow, she gets mad at me, but completely misses the part where someone hadn't packed yet....


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Wow, she gets mad at me, but completely misses the part where someone hadn't packed yet....



She is well aware of my slacker packing ness. She is going to come back for me  

Sometimes it pays to be a slacker


----------



## libertybell7

I'm pretty thick skinned so I should be OK...

But I do wanna know about the airport....


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I'm pretty thick skinned so I should be OK...
> 
> But I do wanna know about the airport....



 I still have never got the full story

I think it was the person's who got left fault.. just my opinion.. hahaha


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> Sometimes it pays to be a slacker



Whoa, you can get paid for that? Too cool!! Where do I sign up?


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> She is going to come *back* for me


Yea that's what they told Sven too....


----------



## libertybell7

I'm pretty sure that remark was aimed at CT though


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Wow, she gets mad at me, but completely misses the part where someone hadn't packed yet....



I'm cuting Carrie some slack...she's sick, working 2 jobs oh yeah, has a cutie pie at home...lol....other wise....she would be making me break out in hives...Carrie...you have at least thought about packing...correct????


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> I'm pretty sure that remark was aimed at CT though



Population of CT  just over 3M  Population of Los Angeles  just over 10M  so yea a medium city


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Population of CT  just over 3M  Population of Los Angeles  just over 10M  so yea a medium city



And when CA falls off into the ocean, when the big one hits...hmmm, wonder what the Pop will be then?


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm cuting Carrie some slack...she's sick, working 2 jobs oh yeah, has a cutie pie at home...lol....other wise....she would be making me break out in hives...Carrie...you have at least thought about packing...correct????



Hey I have a cutiepie at home too.... see the pic to the left....  And yes she thought about it, she thought you were going to go do it for her....


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> *SIGH* I guess I could go and sacrafice myself (behave TD) for the sake of all of you who need a Disney fix, and go Saturday.... even though I have so much to do for school... I can do it for you




She is just sneeking down to see CDN... you can't fool us


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I'm pretty sure that remark was aimed at CT though



New guy got jokes I see ...   Dont worry you will only have the label of new guy till there is a new new guy 



katydidbug1 said:


> I'm cuting Carrie some slack...she's sick, working 2 jobs oh yeah, has a cutie pie at home...lol....other wise....she would be making me break out in hives...Carrie...you have at least thought about packing...correct????



Thats me. Ummm well I did think about it. And as the days get less I think I should think about it more. Maybe by say Wednesday night Ill be packed. Since I leave from work next thursday. So that gives me exactly one week!



Master Mason said:


> Population of CT  just over 3M  Population of Los Angeles  just over 10M  so yea a medium city



Blah blah blah.... mean since i only have Timeless to defend CT with me.. and well .. who knows where he is


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm cuting Carrie some slack...she's sick, working 2 jobs oh yeah, has a cutie pie at home...lol....other wise....she would be making me break out in hives...Carrie...you have at least thought about packing...correct????




Sounds like a well deserved vacation.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Hey I have a cutiepie at home too.... see the pic to the left....  And yes she thought about it, she thought you were going to go do it for her....



yes yes, Belle is a cutie pie.....LOL

Just call me Cait, Queen of all things packing related...I even send out packing lists..just ask CDN when he comes back


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> And when CA falls off into the ocean, when the big one hits...hmmm, wonder what the Pop will be then?



   



Master Mason said:


> Hey I have a cutiepie at home too.... see the pic to the left....  And yes she thought about it, she thought you were going to go do it for her....



Shhhhh blow my cover



Master Mason said:


> She is just sneeking down to see CDN... you can't fool us



Ahhhh ha... 

I get to meet CDN next week... or he gets to meet me which of course is a privledge


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> And when CA falls off into the ocean, when the big one hits...hmmm, wonder what the Pop will be then?



As long as the falling stops before it gets to Anahiem we're good.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Sounds like a well deserved vacation.



Way to earn brownie points ...  

She left out that I take college classes part time.. but who is bragging


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I get to meet CDN next week... or he gets to meet me which of course is a privledge




Ummmm Cait did you put the wire mess gloves on CDN's packing list?


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> New guy got jokes I see ...   Dont worry you will only have the label of new guy till there is a new new guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybodys talkin 'bout the new kid in town


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Ummmm Cait did you put the wire mess gloves on CDN's packing list?



Are those for me or for him??? 




libertybell7 said:


> Everybodys talkin 'bout the new kid in town



Ah Yup. You came at a good time. We have alot of new peeps. Has anyone told you about the dismates chat at night yet?


----------



## libertybell7

Nope..


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> Nope..




There is a dismates chat at night


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Nope..



I am so not usually the nice one and helpful so I will give this a try

There is a site dismates.com

Everynight around 9pm there is a chat feature that many people use and we chat. 

you do not need to create an account to chat. When you go to the webpage on the left side there is an option for chat. 

Now I expect to see you in that.. now ya know


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> There is a dismates chat at night



Yes Mason. The one that sucks me in each night and takes away from my precious beauty sleep


----------



## Master Mason

http://dismates.com/chat.html

9pm eastern  just go to the link, put in a username and join on in...  crowd varies from night to night and lasts until the last person bails out.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> http://dismates.com/chat.html
> 
> 9pm eastern  just go to the link, put in a username and join on in...  crowd varies from night to night and lasts until the last person bails out.



show off... giving a link and all


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Yes Mason. The one that sucks me in each night and takes away from my precious beauty sleep


Reminds self this is a family site...


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Reminds self this is a family site...



Geez.. I post nice stuff   and you and hose man take it the wrong way


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Ok mister.. enough
> 
> I am sure there is more than one women on here who can defend the airport comment.
> 
> As for the rumor of someone who bites.... I have no comment to that
> 
> Welcome LibertyBell..
> 
> Just jump right in. We actually have a few other fellow new england disney singles on this thread.
> 
> I live in Connecticut myself... which is below MA



Yay! I'm no longer the new guy. Welcome Liberty! Nice to have another neighbor around


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Mel... where are you.. We didnt do the 8 day dance yet today.
> 
> Not that my butt is doing any dancing...



I stay home one day, and wow.  Isn't anyone working today  
TawasDave  - at you, and you know why! (cause your so cute can't stay mad)  
Please be careful today.  Kimmie you too! and keep the wind there, no thank you.

Carrie - 8 days -  So need this trip.  
Poor CDN he has no idea what he got himself into did he?

Sha, sure won't come to see us next weekend though


----------



## libertybell7

Thank's Beuna Vista..I'll carry the "new guy" load for awhile


----------



## PirateMel

libertybell7 said:


> Male, 37.



Neighbor!  I live outside of Worcester (Worchester for all you southerners  )

Great group of people, welcome to the party.  Just ask Mr smee and GD3, they are hooked now too.  And Mrs. Duckie also.

See BV - now your not the newbie any more!
I will take a Decaf Vanilla Late - grande if you feel like delivering out to the burbs -


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> I stay home one day, and wow.  Isn't anyone working today
> TawasDave  - at you, and you know why! (cause your so cute can't stay mad)
> Please be careful today.  Kimmie you too! and keep the wind there, no thank you.
> 
> Carrie - 8 days -  So need this trip.
> Poor CDN he has no idea what he got himself into did he?
> 
> Sha, sure won't come to see us next weekend though



Haha Cdn has no idea... Dont worry all I will post photos   

Yeah sha! what Mel said!


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Yay! I'm no longer the new guy. Welcome Liberty! Nice to have another neighbor around



Oh no.. your still the new guy to me  hehe 

Until you bring me starbucks that is


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Neighbor!  I live outside of Worcester (Worchester for all you southerners  )
> 
> Great group of people, welcome to the party.  Just ask Mr smee and GD3, they are hooked now too.  And Mrs. Duckie also.
> 
> See BV - now your not the newbie any more!
> I will take a Decaf Vanilla Late - grande if you feel like delivering out to the burbs -



I thought it was Worcesta

You mass people dont use the letter r

I need to park my caaaaaaaaaa at the baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's Beuna Vista..I'll carry the "new guy" load for awhile


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> I thought it was Worcesta
> 
> You mass people dont use the letter r
> 
> I need to park my caaaaaaaaaa at the baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



You are correct.
But you forgot Bacadi


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


>



That is cute - way too much free time on your hands - did you pack yet?


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> That is cute - way too much free time on your hands - did you pack yet?


Nope I haven't, in fact I don't even have a ticket yet... bro is supposed to be working on that, need to do some laundry though.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I am so not usually the nice one and helpful so I will give this a try




Boy, ya could knock me over with a feather....


----------



## disneyfanx3

Wow you all are busy today - I have about 5 pages to catch up on.


----------



## libertybell7

Howdy neighbor PirateMel...
I assume that I am in charge of beverages and other newbie chores


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


>



Did we just eat the newbie

So confused




PirateMel said:


> You are correct.
> But you forgot Bacadi



Yup Yup



tawasdave said:


> Boy, ya could knock me over with a feather....



Are you laughing at me? Do I need to kick your butt.. 




libertybell7 said:


> Howdy neighbor PirateMel...
> I assume that I am in charge of beverages and other newbie chores



Mel didnt I teach him well.. Still dont know his first name but he knows his place


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Are you laughing at me? Do I need to kick your butt..



Moi?  Would I do that  not me... I would never do that 
nope nope nope 

But I am soooooooooooo     NOT


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Moi?  Would I do that  not me... I would never do that
> nope nope nope
> 
> But I am soooooooooooo     NOT



I figured out why you wont commit to going in may... 

You are scared of me 

Yup thats it. Affraid I might bite ya again


----------



## libertybell7

My name is Shawn (sorry)


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I
> Affraid I might bite ya again




See Newbie...I told ya...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> My name is Shawn (sorry)



Thats a very nice name new guy.. aka shawn

And what do you do for a living?

See this is 20 question time.. put your seatbelt on


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> But I do wanna know about the airport....


 Welcome Libertybell - I want to know about the airport too



Carrieannew said:


> Thats me. Ummm well I did think about it. And as the days get less I think I should think about it more. Maybe by say Wednesday night Ill be packed. Since I leave from work next thursday. So that gives me exactly one week!



Good strategy - that is  how I would do it



PirateMel said:


> You are correct.
> But you forgot Bacadi



  

The rest of you that are having snow and ice stay safe and warm wish I could send you some of the Florida sunshine to help you out


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> See Newbie...I told ya...




No marks no proof


----------



## libertybell7

"The rest of you that are having snow and ice stay safe and warm wish I could send you some of the Florida sunshine to help you out"

That would sure feel good right now


----------



## libertybell7

I am a tramway mechanic....


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I am a tramway mechanic....



Gotta keep up new guy

Not sure what the heck that is but will shake my head and nod  

And have you been to disney recently or plan on going?


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Oh no.. your still the new guy to me  hehe
> 
> Until you bring me starbucks that is



 She doesn't let up, does she?


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> She doesn't let up, does she?



You could ask hose man that.. my guess would be never hehe

Its all part of my charm


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> You could ask hose man that.. my guess would be never hehe
> 
> Its all part of my charm



Well charm is one word you could use....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Well charm is one word you could use....


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> You could ask hose man that.. my guess would be never hehe
> 
> Its all part of my charm



You're all that alright.. you even respond to rhetorical questions asked in the third person. <biting my tongue now>

BTW, I think PirateMel will support me on this: The proper pronunciation for Worcester is "woustah" as in "woustahsheah" sauce which is one of the essential ingredients in the hollywood brown derby's cobb salad dressing

Just trying to be helpful


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> You're all that alright.. you even respond to rhetorical questions asked in the third person. <biting my tongue now>
> 
> BTW, I think PirateMel will support me on this: The proper pronunciation for Worcester is "woustah" as in "woustahsheah" sauce which is one of the essential ingredients in the hollywood brown derby's cobb salad dressing
> 
> Just trying to be helpful



You get this too


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> You get this too



LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> LOL


----------



## Emtgirljen

You all and your crazy accents.    Does this mean I'll be the only normal sounding one if I ever meet up with all of you?


----------



## buena vista

Emtgirljen said:


> You all and your crazy accents.    Does this mean I'll be the only normal sounding one if I ever meet up with all of you?



after a few adult beverages, none of us will be all that coherent, so I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Mr Smee23

Of course it won't be you.  I'll be the only one with a proper southern Accent


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Gotta keep up new guy
> 
> Not sure what the heck that is but will shake my head and nod
> 
> And have you been to disney recently or plan on going?






I was there last August, And I plan to return again this year "solo"


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Of course it won't be you.  I'll be the only one with a proper southern Accent



I always knew thats why i liked you mr.smell.. its the southern accent



libertybell7 said:


> I was there last August, And I plan to return again this year "solo"



I was there last sept. 

I know your still new and dont want to scare ya. But there is a good size group of us going down in May 16-19th or so over a weekend. Plan to have some get togethers... Just wanted to extend the invite

Do you normally go solo?


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mr Smee23 said:


> Of course it won't be you.  I'll be the only one with a proper southern Accent


  


Emtgirljen said:


> You all and your crazy accents.    Does this mean I'll be the only normal sounding one if I ever meet up with all of you?



I don't know I grew up with  a lot of people from MI and I think they have accents (words like bag and roof)  



buena vista said:


> after a few adult beverages, none of us will be all that coherent, so I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> I always knew thats why i liked you mr.smell.. its the southern accent
> 
> 
> 
> I was there last sept.
> 
> I know your still new and dont want to scare ya. But there is a good size group of us going down in May 16-19th or so over a weekend. Plan to have some get togethers... Just wanted to extend the invite
> 
> Do you normally go solo?



Only been there twice in my life..Fell back in love with the place last summer,
My father lives down there so I was on a visit and he went with me...
So I have never really visited solo but I think I would like to...
My dad is not into the "WDW" scene.. 

Next Question


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Only been there twice in my life..Fell back in love with the place last summer,
> My father lives down there so I was on a visit and he went with me...
> So I have never really visited solo but I think I would like to...
> My dad is not into the "WDW" scene..
> 
> Next Question



Rock on.. 

Okk next question

Do you have any children or pets? sometimes known as the same thing


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Rock on..
> 
> Okk next question
> 
> Do you have any children or pets? sometimes known as the same thing



I have a dog his name is Buddy and I  him.


----------



## katydidbug1

Ok..I am only gone for an hour...and you are playing inquisition with the new guy....geeezzz we don't want to scare him... well not to much


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Welcome!!!...but be careful..some of the women on here bite...and some will leave ya at the airport hanging...Some will try and get ya drunk...Some will...well guess thats enough...you will figure out the rest...



TDave if you join us in May I will ensure you get picked at the MCO airport  via ME.


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok..I am only gone for an hour...and you are playing inquisition with the new guy....geeezzz we don't want to scare him... well not to much



I'm holding my own so far..


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> And when CA falls off into the ocean, when the big one hits...hmmm, wonder what the Pop will be then?





Master Mason said:


> As long as the falling stops before it gets to Anahiem we're good.



I am sure Tink hasnt thought about georaphy over there when she said that statement.. and no... we dont want the original to be damaged or lost.... 



Master Mason said:


> She is just sneeking down to see CDN... you can't fool us





PirateMel said:


> ISha, sure won't come to see us next weekend though





Carrieannew said:


> Yeah sha! what Mel said!



Actually wont be going down to wdw.. nice thought though but have too much to do. And with a test in another week+ I wont be going the weekend Carrie and Mel are there either. Got to do well and stay on top of all this info!



disneyfanx3 said:


> The rest of you that are having snow and ice stay safe and warm wish I could send you some of the Florida sunshine to help you out



Sees no Florida sunshine... better check my GPS again.... yep... im in Florida

LB(aka Shawn) welcome Newbie... can you say Starbucks??? Katydidbug1 and Carrie seem to thrive on it....


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok..I am only gone for an hour...and you are playing inquisition with the new guy....geeezzz we don't want to scare him... well not to much



I was gone for 3 hours and theyve done 6-7 new pages


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm cuting Carrie some slack...she's sick, working 2 jobs oh yeah, has a cutie pie at home...lol....other wise....she would be making me break out in hives...Carrie...you have at least thought about packing...correct????




Times getting short Carrie, you better listen to Caite and get your packing done. I know your sick, but after you pack you can rest.  If it helps you any better here some pixie dust.    Just keep thinking Disney HERE I come.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I have a dog his name is Buddy and I  him.



Good answer Next question

Have you ever been arrested for murder? 




katydidbug1 said:


> Ok..I am only gone for an hour...and you are playing inquisition with the new guy....geeezzz we don't want to scare him... well not to much



I thought that was my job.. gosh darn it all. Did I get it wrong again? Ya'll said be nice to the new people.. I was trying too.. kinda .. sorta.. maybe


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Yay! I'm no longer the new guy. Welcome Liberty! Nice to have another neighbor around



Yea BV your no longer the new guy, but you do deliver some tasty SB.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Times getting short Carrie, you better listen to Caite and get your packing done. I know your sick, but after you pack you can rest.  If it helps you any better here some pixie dust.    Just keep thinking Disney HERE I come.



Nah cant pack without clean clothes... 

Anyone want to do my laundry for me?  I would let smee but i would have to take out my undergarmets


----------



## disneyfanx3

All of this chatter is really making a boring day at work go by  a lot faster.   Wednesdays I am here by myself.


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's Beuna Vista..I'll carry the "new guy" load for awhile



Where's my manners.  LibertyBell, I forgot to tell you welcome. Yes, some of us are crazy, some do bite and others get left at the airport (their on doing), but we all are one big happy family.


----------



## Jazmine8

libertybell7 said:


> I'm a newbie and just wanted to introduce myself.



 libertybell7. I'm not on here much but throw in my 2 cents every once in a while. It's a great hangout and you'll make lots of new friends.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I would let smee but i would have to take out my undergarmets



Nah, you don't have to..I am sure Smee will take them out fer ya...


----------



## libertybell7

Good answer Next question

Have you ever been arrested for murder? 


No not really


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> She doesn't let up, does she?



As you can tell, Carrie is not shy like some of us  But she's the life of the party, always has us laughing. 

BV, I don't remember Carrie asking you all these questions.  Or did I miss it.


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Of course it won't be you.  I'll be the only one with a proper southern Accent


----------



## Mr Smee23

Carrieannew said:


> Nah cant pack without clean clothes...
> 
> Anyone want to do my laundry for me?  I would let smee but i would have to take out my undergarmets



It was only that once, and you promised you wouldn't tell anyone else


----------



## libertybell7

Thank's Teresa and Jazmine.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Nah, you don't have to..I am sure Smee will take them out fer ya...



And thats why he is not allowed to touch my laundry



ttester9612 said:


> As you can tell, Carrie is not shy like some of us  But she's the life of the party, always has us laughing.
> 
> BV, I don't remember Carrie asking you all these questions.  Or did I miss it.



 Awww I feel the love

Nope only up to question 3 I think



libertybell7 said:


> Good answer Next question
> 
> Have you ever been arrested for murder?
> 
> 
> No not really



Umm ahhh well lets see.. 

I am stumped haha


----------



## Jazmine8

buena vista said:


> Yay! I'm no longer the new guy. Welcome Liberty! Nice to have another neighbor around



 buena vista belated that is. Don't know when you got here but I mean it just the same to you as well


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> It was only that once, and you promised you wouldn't tell anyone else



My Bad


hehehehehe


----------



## Mr Smee23

Carrieannew said:


> Good answer Next question
> 
> Have you ever been arrested for murder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, never ask that, Only if he had ever been convicted.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Carrieannew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good answer Next question
> 
> Have you ever been arrested for murder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, never ask that, Only if he had ever been convicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my 20 questions.. I can ask whatever I want
Click to expand...


----------



## Jazmine8

Carrieannew said:


> Mr Smee23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are my 20 questions.. I can ask whatever I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie you weren't in chat when I was asked what I do for a living. But I can do a background check for ya on BV and Libertybell  ....hehehe  Just kidding guys .....I only investigate federal employees and potential empolyees for my agency
Click to expand...


----------



## libertybell7

Cool! I stumped the judges


----------



## Carrieannew

Jazmine8 said:


> Carrie you weren't in chat when I was asked what I do for a living. But I can do a background check for ya on BV and Libertybell  ....hehehe  Just kidding guys .....I only investigate federal employees and potential empolyees for my agency



Jazmine!!! Sweet.. I think you need to investigate Smee but afraid you will find too much. 

He is my pimp and all



libertybell7 said:


> Cool! I stumped the judges



Oh not for long
Just long enough for me to get some cocopebbles

And on we go

Do you drink coffee?


----------



## Jazmine8

Carrieannew said:


> Jazmine!!! Sweet.. I think you need to investigate Smee but afraid you will find too much.
> 
> He is my pimp and all
> 
> 
> 
> Oh not for long
> Just long enough for me to get some cocopebbles
> 
> And on we go
> 
> Do you drink coffee?



Always willing to help out   I'm very good at what I do. Most courts and police departments across the country know me and will do just about anything for me since we have such a great relationship by phone. Better watch out smee


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Do you drink coffee?




Oh, plllllllllllllllllllllllllease..not starbucks...not again...


----------



## libertybell7

Oh not for long
Just long enough for me to get some cocopebbles

And on we go

Do you drink coffee?


Yes one cup a day usually.


----------



## tawasdave

Jazmine8 said:


> Always willing to help out   I'm very good at what I do. Most courts and police departments across the country know me and will do just about anything for me since we have such a great relationship by phone. Better watch out smee



Boy..glad she trusts me...Smee your in deep do


----------



## Mr Smee23

Jazmine8 said:


> Always willing to help out   I'm very good at what I do. Most courts and police departments across the country know me and will do just about anything for me since we have such a great relationship by phone. Better watch out smee



Oh no I am scared, I don't need anybody digging thru my dirty laundry


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> Always willing to help out   I'm very good at what I do. Most courts and police departments across the country know me and will do just about anything for me since we have such a great relationship by phone. Better watch out smee



Hey Jazmine, I might make a trip to the Disney Store in St. Charles this Saturday.  Do you want to join me?


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> Oh, plllllllllllllllllllllllllease..not starbucks...not again...



Oops I opened myself up on that one.


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Oh, plllllllllllllllllllllllllease..not starbucks...not again...




AND WHAT is wrong with Starbucks?  k   I live off of it.  Keep drinking it Carrie and you really will be bouncing off the walls.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mr Smee23 said:


> Oh no I am scared, I don't need anybody digging thru my dirty laundry


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Oh not for long
> Just long enough for me to get some cocopebbles
> 
> And on we go
> 
> Do you drink coffee?
> 
> 
> Yes one cup a day usually.



Umm 1 cup? Lame hehehe



libertybell7 said:


> Oops I opened myself up on that one.



Do you drink starbucks?


----------



## libertybell7

Sometimes...In the summer I will have a one of those bottled iced ones...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Sometimes...In the summer I will have a one of those bottled iced ones...



Its ok.. I can teach you about how to become addicted to starbucks. 

Next question

Are you single? And ready to mingle.. hahaha ok just the first question is fine


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> Hey Jazmine, I might make a trip to the Disney Store in St. Charles this Saturday.  Do you want to join me?



I actually may be going that way on Saturday. I don't have to work the part-time job and wanted to get a cute outfit for an outing with a friend for the next Saturday. I'll keep you posted by Friday night either on here or Dismates chat....k


----------



## libertybell7

Yes to all of the above...


----------



## libertybell7




----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Yes to all of the above...



Good answer

Next

This one is for Mel

Giants or Pats?


----------



## Jazmine8

libertybell7 said:


> Yes to all of the above...



Can you handle some more?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


>



Dont rush me... had to fnish my Cocoa Pebbles


----------



## libertybell7

Pats All the way!

How am I doing with this newbie hazing so far?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Pats All the way!
> 
> How am I doing with this newbie hazing so far?



Oh silly boy... its not hazing

Oh the hazing start tomorrorw

So far you are doing alright.. the coffee part was a little bad but I am sure there are ladies that can forgive ya for that 

Lets see.. do you drink? and were not talkin water here


----------



## libertybell7

I like beer, Not much into the hard stuff...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I like beer, Not much into the hard stuff...


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> Not much into the hard stuff...




Neither is Carrie....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Neither is Carrie....



 

Thats only what I told you that night to make you feel better


----------



## Aurora317

Sha said:


> I was gone for 3 hours and theyve done 6-7 new pages



I know! I haven't logged on since early this morning, and it looks like I'm going to be playing catch-up for a while. 

 Welcome LibertyBell aka Shawn!


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Thats only what I told you that night to make you feel better


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


>


----------



## libertybell7

Aurora317 said:


> I know! I haven't logged on since early this morning, and it looks like I'm going to be playing catch-up for a while.
> 
> Welcome LibertyBell aka Shawn!




Thank's 

Carrie has been beating me up pretty good so far...
And I have been told that the beatings havent even started yet.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Thats only what I told you that night to make you feel better



thinks  "nope"  once again this is a family site....  man and she makes it so easy putting the up on the tee like that....


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's
> 
> Carrie has been beating me up pretty good so far...
> And I have been told that the beatings havent even started yet.




The beatings will continue untill moral improves.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> thinks  "nope"  once again this is a family site....  man and she makes it so easy putting the up on the tee like that....


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> As you can tell, Carrie is not shy like some of us  But she's the life of the party, always has us laughing.
> 
> BV, I don't remember Carrie asking you all these questions.  Or did I miss it.



No, I think she was having a bad day when I first showed up..can't remember actually. But thanks to Liberty showing up today, I can enjoy the her cross examination technique from the spectator's gallery instead of the witness box.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> The beatings will continue untill moral improves.


----------



## libertybell7

more please..


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> No, I think she was having a bad day when I first showed up..can't remember actually. But thanks to Liberty showing up today, I can enjoy the her cross examination technique from the spectator's gallery instead of the witness box.



Oh dont you worry.. I am almost done with Shawn.. 

Guess who is next


----------



## buena vista

Jazmine8 said:


> buena vista belated that is. Don't know when you got here but I mean it just the same to you as well



Grazie Jazime  (that would be thank you from somewhere near the Italy pavilion.. Damn I can't wait to be there!!!).


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> more please..



 

Shawn dear.. this is a family site.. You will need to PM me if you want to beg for my attention


----------



## Aurora317

libertybell7 said:


> Carrie has been beating me up pretty good so far...



Yeah, I can see that! Join us in chat tonight, 9pm EST. Thats when the real fun begins.


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Oh dont you worry.. I am almost done with Shawn..
> 
> Guess who is next



 This is me shaking in my white mickey shoes


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> This is me shaking in my white mickey shoes


----------



## Aurora317

I've been reading through the Unofficial Guide for the past three weeks armed with a highlighter, pen, and post-it flags. I keep it in my messenger bag and pull it out whenever I have a moment. This is normal, right?


----------



## Jazmine8

buena vista said:


> No, I think she was having a bad day when I first showed up..can't remember actually. But thanks to Liberty showing up today, I can enjoy the her cross examination technique from the spectator's gallery instead of the witness box.



Well you can update me   I don't know much about you yet. About me -  Name: Kimberlee but go by Kim, Jazmine8 on here and dismates ofcourse, 29yr, single looking for my prince charming, no kids, no pets...yada yada yada...................Oh and yes I'm a starbucks fan but trying to break my addiction since I've been losing weight and saving $$


----------



## Carrieannew

Aurora317 said:


> I've been reading through the Unofficial Guide for the past three weeks armed with a highlighter, pen, and post-it flags. I keep it in my messenger bag and pull it out whenever I have a moment. This is normal, right?


----------



## CoasterAddict

Mr Smee23 said:


> Of course it won't be you.  I'll be the only one with a proper southern Accent



oh, but the *improper* ones are so much more fun!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> I'm holding my own so far..



<bites tongue> --family board, family board....


----------



## Carrieannew

CoasterAddict said:


> <bites tongue> --family board, family board....



 I so missed that one!


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Shawn dear.. this is a family site.. You will need to PM me if you want to beg for my attention



Making a mental note to self...


----------



## buena vista

Jazmine8 said:


> Well you can update me   I don't know much about you yet. About me -  Name: Kimberlee but go by Kim, Jazmine8 on here and dismates ofcourse, 29yr, single looking for my prince charming, no kids, no pets...yada yada yada...................



Me: Tom; 42, divorced, no children, though I have a dog.. a sweet greyhound; DVC member since 1995. Been coming to WDW since 1991. Only been to Disneyland 3 times, most recently in 2005 on a business (ha) trip. Live and work in Boston. When I'm not working, I enjoy singing  (member of two choral groups). I also like to ski in the winter and play golf in the spring, summer and fall. 

New to DIS and enjoying every minute of it! Great to meet you and everyone else here


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Making a mental note to self...



its ok if you need to write it on paper.. I have sticky notes


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> Thats only what I told you that night to make you feel better



   
touche Carrie!
<family board, family board>


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Me: Tom; 42, divorced, no children, though I have a dog.. a sweet greyhound; DVC member since 1995. Been coming to WDW since 1991. Only been to Disneyland 3 times, most recently in 2005 on a business (ha) trip. Live and work in Boston. When I'm not working, I enjoy singing  (member of two choral groups). I also like to ski in the winter and play golf in the spring, summer and fall.
> 
> New to DIS and enjoying every minute of it! Great to meet you and everyone else here



Seriously

You just spoiled all my fun

20 questions... that just answered like 15

Go to the corner ... spoiler


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> I so missed that one!



Ya got me on that one....


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously
> 
> You just spoiled all my fun
> 
> 20 questions... that just answered like 15
> 
> Go to the corner ... spoiler



I seriously doubt anyone could spoil your fun Carrie


----------



## tawasdave

buena vista said:


> Me: Tom; 42, divorced, no children, though I have a dog.. a sweet greyhound; DVC member since 1995. Been coming to WDW since 1991. Only been to Disneyland 3 times, most recently in 2005 on a business (ha) trip. Live and work in Boston. When I'm not working, I enjoy singing  (member of two choral groups). I also like to ski in the winter and play golf in the spring, summer and fall.
> 
> New to DIS and enjoying every minute of it! Great to meet you and everyone else here




Even Carrie?


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> I seriously doubt anyone could spoil your fun Carrie



I crack myself up... Thats all that matters!!


----------



## Jazmine8

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously
> 
> You just spoiled all my fun
> 
> 20 questions... that just answered like 15
> 
> Go to the corner ... spoiler



Oh I asked .......it's not his fault............ come out of the corner BV


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Even Carrie?



Alright hose man

Its on

Lets go


----------



## Jazmine8

tawasdave said:


> Even Carrie?



Better behave or Carrie's gonna give it to you!


----------



## tawasdave

Jazmine8 said:


> Oh I asked .......it's not his fault............ come out of the corner BV




ut oh...Jaz is counter acting Carrie...I see a cat fight brewing...( Think Kramer from Seinfeld.."Catfight")


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Alright hose man
> 
> Its on
> 
> Lets go




Not here...not here..remember..Family Board...Family Board...


----------



## tawasdave

Jazmine8 said:


> Better behave or Carrie's gonna give it to you!




ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, I scarrrrrrred...


----------



## Carrieannew

where is all my backup.. 

Kimmie..... Cait... Sha... Mel... seriously someone 

Anyone


----------



## buena vista

a virtual throwdown.. now that's something I haven't seen yet.. <getting a good spot along the spectator route>


----------



## Jazmine8

tawasdave said:


> ut oh...Jaz is counter acting Carrie...I see a cat fight brewing...( Think Kramer from Seinfeld.."Catfight")



Stop instigating.......let me take a look at my satellite feed and see what you're up to..........uh what was that NSA?........I need a more clear picture of tw.............oh that''s much better........


----------



## tawasdave

buena vista said:


> a virtual throwdown.. now that's something I haven't seen yet.. <getting a good spot along the spectator route>




Ahhhhhhhhh, she is all bite and no bark...


----------



## buena vista

Jazmine8 said:


> Oh I asked .......it's not his fault............ come out of the corner BV



Oh I'm definitely out.. well, you know, so to speak


----------



## Jazmine8

buena vista said:


> a virtual throwdown.. now that's something I haven't seen yet.. <getting a good spot along the spectator route>



there's no throwdown going on here unless it's between the ladies vs. the fellas...


----------



## Master Mason

Jazmine8 said:


> Better behave or Carrie's gonna give it to you!





ahhhhh  oohhhhh family board


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Oh I'm definitely out.. well, you know, so to speak



and yet again...family board.


----------



## tawasdave

Jazmine8 said:


> Stop instigating.......let me take a look at my satellite feed and see what you're up to..........uh what was that NSA?........I need a more clear picture of tw.............oh that''s much better........




I am up to 6' 3"...anything else?


----------



## Jazmine8

tawasdave said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, she is all bite and no bark...



Oh you are so asking ...............OH CARRIE you can tell that story now ............


----------



## Master Mason

Jazmine8 said:


> there's no throwdown going on here unless it's between the ladies vs. the fellas...



you supplying the mud pit?


----------



## Jazmine8

Master Mason said:


> ahhhhh  oohhhhh family board



Leave it to the guys to have waundering minds


----------



## Carrieannew

Jazmine8 said:


> Oh you are so asking ...............OH CARRIE you can tell that story now ............



He keeps doing it... and I'm tell ya'll.. 

I will just have to tell the story behind it..


----------



## tawasdave

Jazmine8 said:


> Leave it to the guys to have waundering minds




Oh good golly Miss Molly...now I HAVE heard it all....


----------



## Master Mason

Master Mason said:


> ahhhhh  oohhhhh family board





CoasterAddict said:


> and yet again...family board.





Jazmine8 said:


> Leave it to the guys to have waundering minds




So please do explain how my comment was somehow different from CG's?  Don't be blaming the guys, the ladies are down there crawling in the gutter right along with us.


----------



## Jazmine8

Carrieannew said:


> He keeps doing it... and I'm tell ya'll..
> 
> I will just have to tell the story behind it..



Oh please do tell


----------



## tawasdave

I just computed it...at this rate...we are going to hit 10,000 posts on the 20th of April...


----------



## Jazmine8

Master Mason said:


> So please do explain how my comment was somehow different from CG's?  Don't be blaming the guys, the ladies are down there crawling in the gutter right along with us.



uummmmmm maybe and with heels on


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I just computed it...at this rate...we are going to hit 10,000 posts on the 20th of April...



Dork


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> He keeps doing it... and I'm tell ya'll..
> 
> I will just have to tell the story behind it..



Jaz,,with your super secret camera can you see me trembling in my boots?..


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> So please do explain how my comment was somehow different from CG's?  Don't be blaming the guys, the ladies are down there crawling in the gutter right along with us.



Seriously Mason I am so embarassed now.. you were not supposed to tell anyone about last night and the gutter .. geez


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Dork




Um..CPA...Math Minor...


----------



## CoasterAddict

Jazmine8 said:


> uummmmmm maybe and with heels on



Nope, don't crawl when I'm wearing the heels....it ruins the stockings.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Um..CPA...Math Minor...



Double Dork


----------



## Master Mason

tawasdave said:


> Um..CPA...Math Minor...


so your confirming the Dork assesment then?


----------



## Jazmine8

tawasdave said:


> Jaz,,with your super secret camera can you see me trembling in my boots?..



uuummmmm....yeah and is that pee i see running down your leg too 



Carrieannew said:


> Seriously Mason I am so embarassed now.. you were not supposed to tell anyone about last night and the gutter .. geez



  

Well it's been fun folkes, chat 2moro. Gotta go got to pt job.


----------



## libertybell7

Phew.. the heat came off of me...And look what I have started brewing in just one day


----------



## PirateMel

libertybell7 said:


> Pats All the way!
> 
> How am I doing with this newbie hazing so far?



You passed, you stay and play now


----------



## Jazmine8

libertybell7 said:


> Phew.. the heat came off of me...And look what I have started brewing in just one day



You should be so proud!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Phew.. the heat came off of me...And look what I have started brewing in just one day



 no


----------



## tawasdave

Master Mason said:


> so your confirming the Dork assesment then?




No way..I be a "retired" CPA...I be the hose man now..just ask Carrie...um..better do that in private though...someone mentioned..its a family board...


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> no



< Staggers back to the center of the ring >


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> No way..I be a "retired" CPA...I be the hose man now..just ask Carrie...um..better do that in private though...someone mentioned..its a family board...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> < Staggers back to the center of the ring >



Awww 

want a hug  

Suck it up geez


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Suck it geez


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Awww
> 
> want a hug
> 
> Suck it geez



  "Can you feel the love tonight?..."


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>



So not what I wrote hehehe


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> Phew.. the heat came off of me...And look what I have started brewing in just one day



brewing?? coffee??    sign me up...


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> where is all my backup..
> 
> Kimmie..... Cait... Sha... Mel... seriously someone
> 
> Anyone



What? Huh?...geez...I go to do what they pay me to do...and look what happens...do I need to send you all to the corner...different corners that is


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> No way..I be a "retired" CPA...I be the hose man now..just ask Carrie...um..better do that in private though...someone mentioned..its a family board...



retired, not retiring, right Tdave?


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> where is all my backup..
> 
> Kimmie..... Cait... Sha... Mel... seriously someone
> 
> Anyone



Seriously, I go take a nap, and you get yourself into all kinds of trouble young lady....and without me.  I missed all the fun.  

Impressie Nebie - you can sure hold your own.  Is that occupation for the red, blue, organge, green or purple ones?

Dave - I seriously think you LOVE all the attention trouble maker.  Someone please tell why they left you at the airport, before May?


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> brewing?? coffee??    sign me up...



CG, with your stream of consciousness, I'll have to remember to call on you if I want to have a good time playing the word association game


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Awww
> 
> want a hug
> 
> Suck it up geez



Im ok...


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> What? Huh?...geez...I go to do what they pay me to do...and look what happens...do I need to send you all to the corner...different corners that is



That was already tried today...did not work...Its not the guys fault..Carrie keeps stirring the pot...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Im ok...



No bruises... no bite marks


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> What? Huh?...geez...I go to do what they pay me to do...and look what happens...do I need to send you all to the corner...different corners that is





PirateMel said:


> Seriously, I go take a nap, and you get yourself into all kinds of trouble young lady....and without me.  I missed all the fun.
> 
> Impressie Nebie - you can sure hold your own.  Is that occupation for the red, blue, organge, green or purple ones?
> 
> Dave - I seriously think you LOVE all the attention trouble maker.  Someone please tell why they left you at the airport, before May?



Honestly ladies... work.. naps... geez... slackers hehe

Its all Dave's fault really

I am just the victim


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> What? Huh?...geez...I go to do what they pay me to do...and look what happens...do I need to send you all to the corner...different corners that is





PirateMel said:


> Seriously, I go take a nap, and you get yourself into all kinds of trouble young lady....and without me.  I missed all the fun.
> 
> Impressie Nebie - you can sure hold your own.  Is that occupation for the red, blue, organge, green or purple ones?
> 
> Dave - I seriously think you LOVE all the attention trouble maker.  Someone please tell why they left you at the airport, before May?



It was Carrie's fault.. we boys were totally innocent   really..


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> That was already tried today...did not work...Its not the guys fault..Carrie keeps stirring the pot...



I am the victim... victim


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I am the victim... victim



Um..lets look at this logically...Libertybell...43 posts...BV..49 posts...Moi 792 posts...CARRIE 1,408 posts     ....nuff said...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Um..lets look at this logically...Libertybell...43 posts...BV..49 posts...Moi 792 posts...CARRIE 1,408 posts     ....nuff said...



Again... math dork 
hehehe


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Again... math dork
> hehehe



How lonly he will be when you leave your laptop home next weekend


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> How lonly he will be when you leave your laptop home next weekend



Umm ahhh about that

I just cant do it

I thought I could. I am not ready for the seperation.. my laptop needs me


----------



## libertybell7

Truce for today Carrie


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> How lonly he will be when you leave your laptop home next weekend



Nah..I will just pick on Sha, CG, Cait, PM..etc..etc..


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Truce for today Carrie



flowers die.. starbucks is a gift that keeps on giving


----------



## buena vista

tawasdave said:


> Um..lets look at this logically...Libertybell...43 posts...BV..49 posts...Moi 792 posts...CARRIE 1,408 posts     ....nuff said...



Thanks Dave.


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> flowers die.. starbucks is a gift that keeps on giving




< Turns and heads torwards Starbucks >


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Nah..I will just pick on Sha, CG, Cait, PM..etc..etc..



Cause i will be there too


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

a freaking posting tornado on this thread!

I hope are are well.

I found out yesterday that the company I work for is selling off the division I run.....the purchasing company is interested in me but there is no gaurantee they will keep me on. Rumors and leaks out in the field are already making my job harder as I am under a confidentiality agreement and can't say a thing. Oops.....I think I just said something....everyone...forget that you just read this....quickly...

All my best!

Bill


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> < Turns and heads tords Starbucks >




Oh PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEASE....come on man....tell her to take a long hike off a short pier...your letting the rest of us guys down...


----------



## PirateMel

mickeysbestfriend said:


> a freaking posting tornado on this thread!
> 
> I hope are are well.
> 
> I found out yesterday that the company I work for is selling off the division I run.....the purchasing company is interested in me but there is no gaurantee they will keep me on. Rumors and leaks out in the field are already making my job harder as I am under a confidentiality agreement and can't say a thing. Oops.....I think I just said something....everyone...forget that you just read this....quickly...
> 
> All my best!
> 
> Bill




Sorry to hear - did I image it  
How is your marshmellow doing?


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> Oh PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEASE....come on man....tell her to take a long hike off a short pier...your letting the rest of us guys down...




Sorry newbie (me) was just trying to make friends....

< Heading right back into the center of the ring! >


----------



## PirateMel

libertybell7 said:


> Sorry newbie (me) was just trying to make friends....
> 
> < Heading right back into the center of the ring! >



Awwwwww, can you say the word GENTELMAN   

Ask MM, he will tell you how to be nice .


----------



## buena vista

mickeysbestfriend said:


> a freaking posting tornado on this thread!
> 
> I hope are are well.
> 
> I found out yesterday that the company I work for is selling off the division I run.....the purchasing company is interested in me but there is no gaurantee they will keep me on. Rumors and leaks out in the field are already making my job harder as I am under a confidentiality agreement and can't say a thing. Oops.....I think I just said something....everyone...forget that you just read this....quickly...
> 
> All my best!
> 
> Bill



I'm sorry Bill. I'm Tom BTW and new to DIS.


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Awwwwww, can you say the word GENTELMAN
> 
> Ask MM, he will tell you how to be nice .



I am always nice...


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> I am always nice...



How nice


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> How nice



Modesty prevents me...


----------



## buena vista

Carrie disappears for a few minutes and the sardonic barbs are replaced by sweet sarcasm .. gotta love it.


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Modesty prevents me...



Yes, indeed. Tdave's modesty is a legend around here...
(you know, talked about but rarely seen, like the loch ness monster, or the Yeti...)  kidding! Really, he's an outstanding disser....


----------



## libertybell7

PirateMel said:


> Awwwwww, can you say the word GENTELMAN
> 
> Ask MM, he will tell you how to be nice .




Gentleman....Me?.........Did I go from newbie to gentleman...

What did I miss?

Carrie has assured me she will be back on Thursday to continue my brutal hazing!


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> It was only that once, and you promised you wouldn't tell anyone else



Dont worry, she only told a few that you _tried_ to wear them



libertybell7 said:


> Pats All the way!
> 
> How am I doing with this newbie hazing so far?



good answer!



Master Mason said:


> The beatings will continue untill moral improves.



Will watch from the sidelines... render any medical attention



Aurora317 said:


> I've been reading through the Unofficial Guide for the past three weeks armed with a highlighter, pen, and post-it flags. I keep it in my messenger bag and pull it out whenever I have a moment. This is normal, right?



Normal is subjective



Carrieannew said:


> where is all my backup..
> 
> Kimmie..... Cait... Sha... Mel... seriously someone
> 
> Anyone



LOL



tawasdave said:


> Nah..I will just pick on Sha, CG, Cait, PM..etc..etc..



wonders how I got the pleasure to be listed first??? 



mickeysbestfriend said:


> a freaking posting tornado on this thread!
> 
> I hope are are well.
> 
> I found out yesterday that the company I work for is selling off the division I run.....the purchasing company is interested in me but there is no gaurantee they will keep me on. Rumors and leaks out in the field are already making my job harder as I am under a confidentiality agreement and can't say a thing. Oops.....I think I just said something....everyone...forget that you just read this....quickly...
> 
> All my best!
> 
> Bill



Bill didnt read a thing except the tornado report! (good luck)

I sure hope no one has trouble at work! another 3 hours past since I was last on and there were 10 new pages! LOL...


----------



## Sha

I have say that is refreshing but strange to see no signature below comments on a post. I keep thinking I am missing something with LBs posts

LB... do you have any upcoming trips to WDW or other disney destination?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Gentleman....Me?.........Did I go from newbie to gentleman...
> 
> What did I miss?
> 
> Carrie has assured me she will be back on Thursday to continue my brutal hazing!



Yes I think you are a gentlemen.. ignore Dave.. he is a trouble maker.. I on the other hand am not

I leave for 1 hour and you all slackers have like 2 posts


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Yes I think you are a gentlemen.. ignore Dave.. he is a trouble maker.. I on the other hand am not
> 
> I leave for 1 hour and you all slackers have like 2 posts



 This place just isn't the same without you. This is me being gracious, not sarcastic... not this time anyway.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> < Turns and heads torwards Starbucks >



 




tawasdave said:


> Oh PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEASE....come on man....tell her to take a long hike off a short pier...your letting the rest of us guys down...



Pay no mind to the man behind the curtain... aka Dave


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> This place just isn't the same without you. This is me being gracious, not sarcastic... not this time anyway.



Its good to see we have more than one gentleman amount us

 

You will still get the 20 questions.. hehe


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Its good to see we have more than one gentleman amount us
> 
> 
> 
> You will still get the 20 questions.. hehe



fair enough.. still earning my ears..


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> fair enough.. still earning my ears..



You might be in luck... I used most of my questions on LB earlier hehe

Hmmm 

Fresh out.. 

You have a trip coming up I see.. Did you get the 411 on the trip in May where many will be attendting


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> Did you get the 411 on the trip in May where many will be attendting


Heck, at this point maybe you should upgrade that to 911--watch out WDW, here come the dissers...


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Heck, at this point maybe you should upgrade that to 911--watch out WDW, here come the dissers...



 good one

 Carrie, thanks for mentioning the May disser weekend. I have picked up on it through the threads, but haven't looked into it for myself because I won't be able to get away then. I'm new to Dis, but I'm happy to learn that you do things like this and other off site get-togethers. I always experience a letdown after I come back to the "real" world after a fabulous WDW trip and I think this'll help ease the transitions.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> good one
> 
> Carrie, thanks for mentioning the May disser weekend. I have picked up on it through the threads, but haven't looked into it for myself because I won't be able to get away then. I'm new to Dis, but I'm happy to learn that you do things like this and other off site get-togethers. I always experience a letdown after I come back to the "real" world after a fabulous WDW trip and I think this'll help ease the transitions.



its just a weekend... do you work weekends??? half day/sick day on friday... back late sunday or early monday


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> good one
> 
> Carrie, thanks for mentioning the May disser weekend. I have picked up on it through the threads, but haven't looked into it for myself because I won't be able to get away then. I'm new to Dis, but I'm happy to learn that you do things like this and other off site get-togethers. I always experience a letdown after I come back to the "real" world after a fabulous WDW trip and I think this'll help ease the transitions.



Maybe we should do a concurrent NE dismeet for those of us who can't get to FL that weekend...


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Heck, at this point maybe you should upgrade that to 911--watch out WDW, here come the dissers...





Sha said:


> its just a weekend... do you work weekends??? half day/sick day on friday... back late sunday or early monday



no I have weekends off, but I'm involved in a community theater production the first 3 weekends in May. there'll be others (I hope.. WDW may ban lime green after this one)


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Maybe we should do a concurrent NE dismeet for those of us who can't get to FL that weekend...



THAT is a GREAT idea!


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> no I have weekends off, but I'm involved in a community theater production the first 3 weekends in May. there'll be others (I hope.. WDW may ban lime green after this one)



admits to _not_ wearing lime green


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> admits to _not_ wearing lime green



No lime for me either.. I dont need people knowing who I am


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> no I have weekends off, but I'm involved in a community theater production the first 3 weekends in May. there'll be others (I hope.. WDW may ban lime green after this one)



Cool! What/where? Do you wear tights?


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Cool! What/where? Do you wear tights?



LOL  that's up to the director


----------



## disneyfanx3

CoasterAddict said:


> Heck, at this point maybe you should upgrade that to 911--watch out WDW, here come the dissers...



I don't want to miss this one This group in WDW =   (I mean fun )


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> LOL  that's up to the director


hm...and what sorts of bribes might s/he be amenable to? <evil grin>


----------



## buena vista

disneyfanx3 said:


> I don't want to miss this one This group in WDW =   (I mean fun )



great emoticon..  I'm hearing the Charlie Brown theme music in my head


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> I actually may be going that way on Saturday. I don't have to work the part-time job and wanted to get a cute outfit for an outing with a friend for the next Saturday. I'll keep you posted by Friday night either on here or Dismates chat....k



Sounds good Jaz.  Just let me know.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Holy Post Fest!
A girl loses power for one night...

Carrie - I think you may need a nice quiet seat in the corner for a bit  

TDave - You too. No, the other corner. I told you to quit trying to sit on her lap!  

Smell I emailed you back!


----------



## ttester9612

OMG people you all have been busy since I left at 4 p.m. today.  We're up to 691 posts.  Don't any one work any more.....

 I can see chat is going to be either very lively or very dead tonight.  Depending on how tired you are from the Disboards.


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


>




It's it just like a soap opera....bring out the popcorn


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> No lime for me either.. I dont need people knowing who I am


  You mean your  not wearing your shirt with your username on it?


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Oh dont you worry.. I am almost done with Shawn..
> 
> Guess who is next



Sorry BV should have kept my mouth shut.  Maybe she'll forget by the time she's finished with Shawn.....


----------



## Carrieannew




----------



## Master Mason

buena vista said:


> LOL  that's up to the director


I'm not letting any director tell me I need to wear tights....


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> You mean your  not wearing your shirt with your username on it?


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> It's it just like a soap opera....bring out the popcorn


_*As the Stomach Turns*_


----------



## ttester9612

Aurora317 said:


> I've been reading through the Unofficial Guide for the past three weeks armed with a highlighter, pen, and post-it flags. I keep it in my messenger bag and pull it out whenever I have a moment. This is normal, right?



It's normal for me Aurora.  But I'm doing it to the Disney Passport book.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry BV should have kept my mouth shut.  Maybe she'll forget by the time she's finished with Shawn.....



That's ok, I don't think she'll forget and I don't scare easily  ... unless we're talkin' hitchhiking ghosts... ooooohh


----------



## Aurora317

ttester9612 said:


> It's normal for me Aurora.  But I'm doing it to the Disney Passport book.



I've got my Passporter next to it so I can jot down notes.


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> So please do explain how my comment was somehow different from CG's?  Don't be blaming the guys, *the ladies are* down there crawling in the gutter right along with us.




Leave me out of this.  I've been minding my own P's and Q's........ .......being a good girl I am....


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> I just computed it...at this rate...we are going to hit 10,000 posts on the 20th of April...



And then they will shut us down again (unless it happens sooner if we don't keep this a family site).


----------



## Kimmielee

*This is what my head feels like trying to read the thread today... doesn't anyone WORK for a living anymore????  *

*However, Ms. Carrie....       I love you!!!! You rock!!       *

*Hi, my name is Kimmie and I'm not worthy to post after Ms. Carrie's man fest today!!!*


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Umm ahhh about that
> 
> I just cant do it
> 
> I thought I could. I am not ready for the seperation.. my laptop needs me



Young lady you need a break from your laptop.  Enjoy Disney and forget the boys until you return.  Maybe you will meet your Prince Charming on this trip.


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> *This is what my head feels like trying to read the thread today... doesn't anyone WORK for a living anymore????  *
> 
> *However, Ms. Carrie....       I love you!!!! You rock!!       *
> 
> *Hi, my name is Kimmie and I'm not worthy to post after Ms. Carrie's man fest today!!!*


----------



## Master Mason

Kimmielee said:


> *Hi, my name is Kimmie and I'm not worthy to post after Ms. Carrie's man fest today!!!*



See what 3 triple venti's a day will do for you?


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kimmielee said:


> Hi, my name is Kimmie and I'm not worthy to post after Ms. Carrie's man fest today!!![/COLOR][/B]



CG/CA = chopped liver?


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> See what 3 triple venti's a day will do for you?



No starbucks or any coffee today.. to sick


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> good one
> 
> Carrie, thanks for mentioning the May disser weekend. I have picked up on it through the threads, but haven't looked into it for myself because I won't be able to get away then. I'm new to Dis, but I'm happy to learn that you do things like this and other off site get-togethers. I always experience a letdown after I come back to the "real" world after a fabulous WDW trip and I think this'll help ease the transitions.



BV there will be other chances to meet with us all at WDW.  Most of us go at least 2 or 3 times a year.  We just can't stay away.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> BV there will be other chances to meet with us all at WDW.  Most of us go at least 2 or 3 times a year.  We just can't stay away.



That's what I like to hear!


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> no I have weekends off, but I'm involved in a *community theater production* the first 3 weekends in May. there'll be others (I hope.. WDW may ban lime green after this one)



Cool job,  that explains the popcorn.


----------



## Kimmielee




----------



## katydidbug1

Lmao


----------



## ttester9612

Aurora317 said:


> I've got my Passporter next to it so I can jot down notes.



Good Girl  Your do well.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Lmao


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



So who's next on the list for the inquistion?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> So who's next on the list for the inquistion?



Oh he knows who he is... he is trying to hide and lay low


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh he knows who he is... he is trying to hide and lay low



Ut Oh....BV...better watch out...


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Ut Oh....BV...better watch out...



 she can't be talking about me.. I must've answered at least half her questions by now, and she hasn't asked me anything yet.


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> she can't be talking about me.. I must've answered at least half her questions by now, and she hasn't asked me anything yet.



well, there's the new guy and the sorta new guy...and the new guy answered ALL of her questions...so that leaves you buster


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


>



That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Guess who's back!

Did you all miss me?

Where again is this chat location...


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> BV there will be other chances to meet with us all at WDW.  Most of us go at least 2 or 3 times a year.  We just can't stay away.



Well some go much more than that.. lets see... 3 times in Oct, 3-4 Nov, 3 times in Dec... so I am past due for this month being its over... and doubt that Feb will hold much opportunity but am hoping


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Guess who's back!
> 
> Did you all miss me?
> 
> Where again is this chat location...



I did!!! 

Go to www.dismates.com and then over in the left side you will see a chat link. Just click on that. You do not need to create an account to chat.


----------



## Sha

http://www.dismates.com/chat.html


----------



## lionking_lady16

Hey all! So here I am....I guess this like the caht excpet slower eh?! I am Kat........teehee


----------



## Aurora317

lionking_lady16 said:


> Hey all! So here I am....I guess this like the caht excpet slower eh?! I am Kat........teehee



That depends, Wednesday's thread posting was rapid fire, after an hour away from the computer there were 5 new PAGES of posts to read through.


----------



## lionking_lady16

Oh dear....I  cant keep up in chat....dang........thanks a LOT SMEE


----------



## Mr Smee23

You need to spend more time communicating with your friends. So get busy and post young lady.


----------



## Master Mason

Mr Smee23 said:


> You need to spend more time communicating with your friends. So get busy and post young lady.




Says the guy with 19 posts


----------



## Mr Smee23

But, keep in mind that is 19 posts in less than a week


----------



## Jazmine8

Morning all  , WOW libertybell over 40 posts your racking them up now  You guys got really busy posting yesterday evening.I had to speed read again to catch up on all the bantar. Wish I was gonna be at the world in may with the rest of you. But I'll be their in spirit  How late did everyone stay up in chat last night? What good stufff did I miss?


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning all

Happy Thursday!!!!  Carrie....are you feeling better????  How are the new guys today?  Up for more interogation...umm I mean questions (yeah that sounds so much better..lol)


----------



## CoasterAddict

Mr Smee23 said:


> So get busy and post young lady.


I think the argument can be made for quality over quantity...


----------



## libertybell7

Good Morning all  
Thaks for everyones help with the chat last night...
I really think I should get my eyes checked..
Anyway I off to do some work.


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Good Morning all
> Thaks for everyones help with the chat last night...
> I really think I should get my eyes checked..
> Anyway I off to do some work.



Wish that there was something we could have done to help...think you would have lots of fun in chat


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

Gawrsh....I feel like I'm in a jet stream! The post are coming fast and furious  Maybe we are getting more exposure?

Anyway...have a great day!

Bill


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Happy Thursday!!!!  Carrie....are you feeling better????  How are the new guys today?  Up for more interogation...umm I mean questions (yeah that sounds so much better..lol)



 Nope .. worse if anything

Woke up with almost the worset headache I have had. I dont know how I got out of bed. This is not good. Need to get so much done this weekend and work both jobs... and school work.. not good



libertybell7 said:


> Good Morning all
> Thaks for everyones help with the chat last night...
> I really think I should get my eyes checked..
> Anyway I off to do some work.



Good Morning Shawn - Sorry we couldnt chat last night


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Nope .. worse if anything
> 
> Woke up with almost the worset headache I have had. I dont know how I got out of bed. This is not good. Need to get so much done this weekend and work both jobs... and school work.. not good




Hey, sorry your feeling punky...hope your back to your old self soon..(wait..what am I saying?)...ok..well I hope your felling better real soon


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Happy Thursday!!!!  Carrie....are you feeling better????  How are the new guys today?  Up for more interogation...umm I mean questions (yeah that sounds so much better..lol)



New guy is queuing up for parking again, but armed with java this time. Group wishes for a quick rebound for Carrie.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrie hope you feel better soon! sening some  your way hope this helps


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Hey, sorry your feeling punky...hope your back to your old self soon..(wait..what am I saying?)...ok..well I hope your felling better real soon





buena vista said:


> New guy is queuing up for parking again, but armed with java this time. Group wishes for a quick rebound for Carrie.





disneyfanx3 said:


> Carrie hope you feel better soon! sening some  your way hope this helps



Thanks everyone! Well minus Dave

I took some more good meds early and they seem to have kicked in. At least for another hour or so.


----------



## Carrieannew

7 DAYS








Since my body cant dance.. my banana will

Mel Dance with me


----------



## libertybell7

Sorry that you dont feel well Carrie, Here's a dance partner for you.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Sorry that you dont feel well Carrie, Here's a dance partner for you.



Aww thanks for the dance partner!

Thank gosh for cold meds. It helped with the headache and clearing my head. At least for a little bit longer. 

Probably enough time to try to pretend to work. And start my packing list.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Aww thanks for the dance partner!
> 
> Thank gosh for cold meds. It helped with the headache and clearing my head. At least for a little bit longer.
> 
> Probably enough time to try to pretend to work. And start my packing list.



packing list...good girl


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> packing list...good girl



A thought about packing list at this point hehehe


----------



## libertybell7

So who is going on this trip in May?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> So who is going on this trip in May?



Me


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> So who is going on this trip in May?



I am, May 14-19, staying at the POP.


----------



## ttester9612

lionking_lady16 said:


> Hey all! So here I am....I guess this like the caht excpet slower eh?! I am Kat........teehee




Yes, Kat, it is easier to keep up with.  Glad you finally found us on the threads. Welcome to the other world outside of Chat.


----------



## libertybell7

Since I am still the new guy I have to ask what is the POP?


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> Since I am still the new guy I have to ask what is the POP?




Pop Century it is one of the value resorts


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Since I am still the new guy I have to ask what is the POP?



Pop Centry resort. Its one of the value's resorts on disney. Its a great resort.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> 7 DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my body cant dance.. my banana will
> 
> Mel Dance with me




Made it inot work today - and soooooo not wanting to be here.
Only seven more sleeps Carrie - get some rest and drink that OJ.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> packing list...good girl



Hearing all about this packing list.  Do I need the list for our May trip?

Carrie,  I'm dancing with you but in threes


----------



## PirateMel

libertybell7 said:


> So who is going on this trip in May?



me too!
Are you still having size issues with your font today?  
Or can you see us now.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Pop Century it is one of the value resorts



why ya gotta copy me mason


----------



## libertybell7

PirateMel said:


> me too!
> Are you still having size issues with your font today?
> Or can you see us now.



I can see you just fine.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> why ya gotta copy me mason



Ummmm who's post is first???  So who is copying who?


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Ummmm who's post is first???  So who is copying who?



Clearly I posted first and you just used your powers to change it.. Duh


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Clearly I posted first and you just used your powers to change it.. Duh




lmao.... powers?


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Clearly I posted first and you just used your powers to change it.. Duh



I think the medicine might be working too well.. glad to see the virus or the cure haven't dulled your sharp wit. 

pace yourself though.. gosh only a week away. I'm soo jealous of you all!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> lmao.... powers?



 Thats what I heard... powers


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> I think the medicine might be working too well.. glad to see the virus or the cure haven't dulled your sharp wit.
> 
> pace yourself though.. gosh only a week away. I'm soo jealous of you all!!



You should be jealous. Haha


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Thats what I heard... powers



Well stop listening to those voices in your head then....


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Well stop listening to those voices in your head then....



But .. But.. then who would I talk to?


----------



## Jazmine8

For the May DIS meet are you guys planning on wearing something special (wristband, shirt, ect....)while hanging out with ech other? I've never seen those lime green bands I've heard of.


----------



## Master Mason

Jazmine8 said:


> For the May DIS meet are you guys planning on wearing something special (wristband, shirt, ect....)while hanging out with ech other? I've never seen those lime green bands I've heard of.




They are all going to get shirts made, that have their screen names on them is what I heard...


----------



## Carrieannew

Jazmine8 said:


> For the May DIS meet are you guys planning on wearing something special (wristband, shirt, ect....)while hanging out with ech other? I've never seen those lime green bands I've heard of.



No



Master Mason said:


> They are all going to get shirts made, that have their screen names on them is what I heard...



And Heck no

I dont think we need anything to identify us. I think you are thinking more along the lines of the other forums and there meets. 

To me this is not the same.. at least to me anyways

I just plan to wear clothes.. dont want to scare folks away


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

you'd be hard pressed to find a time when someone isn't going to WDW. Sha is available a LOT and so are a few others that live in FL. If I still lived down there I'd be the official greeter! Take that Walllymart!

Anyway...welcome to the newbies!

Bill


----------



## Carrieannew

mickeysbestfriend said:


> you'd be hard pressed to find a time when someone isn't going to WDW. Sha is available a LOT and so are a few others that live in FL. If I still lived down there I'd be the official greeter! Take that Walllymart!
> 
> Anyway...welcome to the newbies!
> 
> Bill



Sounds like he is pimpin ya out Sha!! You go girl


----------



## Jazmine8

No I was just asking to see if you all were planning on having some trinket or something as a memory type keepsake from the meet with the date on it.


----------



## libertybell7

Are you feeling any better yet?


----------



## Carrieannew

Jazmine8 said:


> No I was just asking to see if you all were planning on having some trinket or something as a memory type keepsake from the meet with the date on it.



I think the photos that some take.... are evidence enough of the meet.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Are you feeling any better yet?



For the moment yuppers

Thanks for asking


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I think the photos that some take.... are evidence enough of the meet.



And for some they might be more than enough evidence...lol


----------



## libertybell7

Kinda quiet today


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Kinda quiet today



yesterday was an exception...some days are busy others a more quite...lol

So where in MA do you live?  or was that asked yesterday?


----------



## Carrieannew

Hey Peeps I need your help. There is contest on a local radio show to win an IPOD filled with disney music and tickets to the little mermaid on broadway. Just need to answer 10 questions and then you get an entry in the drawing. I got most of the questions but my memory is not good with the others. Help!

What valuable object does Ariel give to he Seat Witch in exchange for Human legs? 

What does Ariel mistakenly call a fork?

How long does Ariel have to make Prince Eric fall in love with her?


Thanks peeps!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Peeps I need your help. There is contest on a local radio show to win an IPOD filled with disney music and tickets to the little mermaid on broadway. Just need to answer 10 questions and then you get an entry in the drawing. I got most of the questions but my memory is not good with the others. Help!
> 
> What valuable object does Ariel give to he Seat Witch in exchange for Human legs?
> 
> What does Ariel mistakenly call a fork?
> 
> How long does Ariel have to make Prince Eric fall in love with her?
> 
> 
> Thanks peeps!



1. her voice
2. a dinglehopper, I think
3. 3 days

  Good luck with the contest.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Peeps I need your help. There is contest on a local radio show to win an IPOD filled with disney music and tickets to the little mermaid on broadway. Just need to answer 10 questions and then you get an entry in the drawing. I got most of the questions but my memory is not good with the others. Help!
> 
> What valuable object does Ariel give to he Seat Witch in exchange for Human legs?
> 
> Her voice
> 
> What does Ariel mistakenly call a fork?
> 
> How long does Ariel have to make Prince Eric fall in love with her?
> 
> 
> Thanks peeps!



Well I got one for you


----------



## Carrieannew

Thanks Cait and Jen... 

Dinglehopper though???


----------



## Carrieannew

Flounder: 
Yeah - we were in this sunken ship - it was really creepy. 
Scuttle: 
Human stuff, huh? Hey, lemme see. [Picks up fork.] Look at this. Wow - this is special - this is very, very unusual. 
Ariel: 
What? What is it? 
Scuttle: 
It's a dinglehopper! Humans use these little babies . . . to straighten their hair out. See - just a little twirl here an' a yank there and - voiolay! You got an aesthetically pleasing configuration of hair that humans go nuts over! 
Ariel: 
A dinglehopper! 
Flounder: 
What about that one? 
Scuttle: 
[Holding pipe] Ah - this I haven't seen in years. This is wonderful! A banded, bulbous - snarfblat. 
Ariel and Flounder: 
Oohhh. 
Scuttle: 
Now, the snarfblat dates back to prehistorical times, when humans used to sit around, and stare at each other all day. Got very boring. So, they invented the snarfblat to make fine music. Allow me. 
Scuttle blows into the pipe; seaweed pops out the other end. 
Ariel: 
Music? Oh, the concert! Oh my gosh, my father's gonna kill me! 
Flounder: 
The concert was today?


----------



## Emtgirljen

I'm hurt, you didn't trust me to be right??


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> I'm hurt, you didn't trust me to be right??



ummm ahhh your fabulous

But i want that IPOD
hehehe


----------



## disneyfanx3

Yep she is correct - I knew she used a fork for her hair, but I forgot that it was called a dinglehopper.  Good Luck on winning!!!  

The Disney Channel has been showing backstage at the Little Mermaid on Broadway and now my girls keep asking me when are we going to New York to see this . (They don't understand  how far it is for us to go)


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> ummm ahhh your fabulous
> 
> But i want that IPOD
> hehehe



Just kidding, it was the only one I wasn't totally certain about.  Usually I trust my photographic and auditory memory, but it has been awhile since I've seen the movie.  Although I did have to write a paper on it once in 8th grade....


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> yesterday was an exception...some days are busy others a more quite...lol
> 
> So where in MA do you live?  or was that asked yesterday?




Southwest corner.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Southwest corner.



aka the "good" side


Being that I grew up in Western Mass


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> aka the "good" side
> 
> 
> Being that I grew up in Western Mass




Prove it.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Prove it.



Oh really... 

Lets see how can I prove it. If your really from that side of the state do you know where Turners Falls is?


----------



## libertybell7

I've heard of it...
But I dont know where it is.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I've heard of it...
> But I dont know where it is.



Well thats where I grew up till I was 15... 

Greenfield is where my dad lives.. 

Yankee Candle is near there

And it took 15 minutes to get to McDonalds and they have no Walmart or Target.... And I was completely innocent till I moved to CT


----------



## libertybell7

I just looked it up and now I know where it is


----------



## libertybell7

Wait! what happened in CT?? Or do I not want to know.....


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Wait! what happened in CT?? Or do I not want to know.....



See my signature below... the girl in the photos... Yup pretty much sums it up.


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> See my signature below... the girl in the photos... Yup pretty much sums it up.




I see


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I see



 

Well that and bad navy sailors 

(shout out) to ya guys hehehe


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> See my signature below... the girl in the photos... Yup pretty much sums it up.



so your daughter currupted you????


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> so your daughter currupted you????



 Mason got jokes again

Nah she fixed my corruption


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Mason got jokes again
> 
> Nah she fixed my corruption



That slows you down a bit


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> That slows you down a bit



Little bit! 

I am a rather boring person actually. I like to make ya'll think I am cool like that.. I know I know.. its ok I just am


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> .... And I was completely innocent till I moved to CT


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> ... And I was completely innocent till I moved to CT



which was when you were what, 5 or so?


----------



## libertybell7

Looks like you left her speechless Dave


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>



   



CoasterAddict said:


> which was when you were what, 5 or so?



ha ha ha



libertybell7 said:


> Looks like you left her speechless Dave



never... spend some more time here you will see


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

Carrieannew said:


> I think the photos that some take.... are evidence enough of the meet.



it's what happens at WDW STAYS at WDW?


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> lmao.... powers?



OHHH you have "powers"??!!! so that is what they are calling it now?!



Jazmine8 said:


> For the May DIS meet are you guys planning on wearing something special (wristband, shirt, ect....)while hanging out with ech other? I've never seen those lime green bands I've heard of.



nope 



Master Mason said:


> They are all going to get shirts made, that have their screen names on them is what I heard...



If that were the case then there will be one for you.... even if you havent said yes yet



mickeysbestfriend said:


> you'd be hard pressed to find a time when someone isn't going to WDW. Sha is available a LOT.....
> Bill





Carrieannew said:


> Sounds like he is pimpin ya out Sha!! You go girl



I think you are right Carrie! Bill what would Faith say?! (JK) Time is limited right now for trips, but may squeeze some time in somewhere for a fix. 



Master Mason said:


> And for some they might be more than enough evidence...lol



LMAO


----------



## Carrieannew

Does no one want to come out and play?


----------



## libertybell7

Give me a moment


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Give me a moment



hmmmm


----------



## libertybell7

Ding! Ding! Round ??


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Ding! Ding! Round ??



Dont you just make the cutest cheerleader

Nice pom pom's dude


----------



## libertybell7

It's no different than doing the


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> It's no different than doing the



Youll do my laundry? Thats freakin awesome.. because I cant pack till its done.... get on it!


----------



## libertybell7

You better get to packing....Oh I thought you had someone else doing your laundry yesterday


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Does no one want to come out and play?



I'm back.. sorry, it's been a busy day and I'm beat.

I got a little lift when I scheduled my massage at Saratoga for when I'm there.. I'm sooooo looking forward to vacation!!


----------



## libertybell7

@ Carrie


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Youll do my laundry? Thats freakin awesome.. because I cant pack till its done.... get on it!



You have Liberty to do your laundry and Kait to pack for you - you are doing good now you can sit back and get better for when you see the mouse next week


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> @ Carrie



who are you sticking your noise up too mister

There is plenty on laundry to go around!


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> I'm back.. sorry, it's been a busy day and I'm beat.
> 
> I got a little lift when I scheduled my massage at Saratoga for when I'm there.. I'm sooooo looking forward to vacation!!



Did you schedule and prepay for mine as well??? 



disneyfanx3 said:


> You have Liberty to do your laundry and Kait to pack for you - you are doing good now you can sit back and get better for when you see the mouse next week



Seriously.. its all in how ya work it

Work it girl!


----------



## libertybell7

In less than a week you are gonna be sitting on


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> In less than a week you are gonna be sitting on



Well hopefully at this time next week I am on the way to the airport... And there is no bad weather to stop me from being on  And then I just hope the ME bus gets me there before the bar closes hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

disneyfanx3 said:


> You have Liberty to do your laundry and Kait to pack for you - you are doing good now you can sit back and get better for when you see the mouse next week



I offered to pack for her...but she never did take me up on it...you snooze you loose little girl


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Did you schedule and prepay for mine as well???



If I had, I'd be accused of favoritism, and you wouldn't want to put me in that kind of position now would you?!


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> If I had, I'd be accused of favoritism, and you wouldn't want to put me in that kind of position now would you?!



As long as you do schedule and prepay for the rest of us...everything will be A-OK


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> If I had, I'd be accused of favoritism, and you wouldn't want to put me in that kind of position now would you?!



Hm, what's this about compromising positions?   Alert the media.


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Hm, what's this about compromising positions?   Alert the media.



 The queen of the double entendre


----------



## libertybell7

CoasterAddict said:


> Hm, what's this about compromising positions?   Alert the media.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> As long as you do schedule and prepay for the rest of us...everything will be A-OK



 I walked straight in that one, didn't I?


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> I walked straight in that one, didn't I?



Ummmm....... Yep!


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> The queen of the double entendre



I like it. Can I quote you on that? Oh wait, I just did.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> I walked straight in that one, didn't I?


----------



## Razor Roman

hey all. So bored here at work... maybe I should start a "Any Single Disney GALS out there" thread :-D


----------



## libertybell7

Hmm I assumed that all the single girls were here anyway.


----------



## djblu883

wow I've been gone for a few months with an occassional peek and now I see so many new names/faces on the singles board....welcome all new ones...hope you enjoy the boards!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Hmm I assumed that all the single girls were here anyway.



Its just a given if you have a thread looking for single guys.. that the girls would be here looking for them.


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> I like it. Can I quote you on that? Oh wait, I just did.



ok ok .. I'll retract.. sheesh


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Limerick for Coaster
> 
> There once was a gal named Kim
> who joined disboards on a whim
> despite orthodox leanings
> she loves double meanings
> and gets fresh when the lights go dim



TMI

This is a family board


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Its just a given if you have a thread looking for single guys.. that the girls would be here looking for them.




You mean you are here trolling


----------



## Razor Roman

libertybell7 said:


> You mean you are here trolling



by all means ladies.... Troll away


----------



## CoasterAddict

Razor Roman said:


> by all means ladies.... Troll away



Trolls? Eeww. No trolls, please!! Been there, done that, not going back.


----------



## CoasterAddict

clever limerick, Bv. Although for the record, my "leanings" are decidedly un-orthodox. Interpret that as you choose to.  Well, with proper discretion, of course.


----------



## Master Mason

Ok,

The tickets are purchased for Feb   Leave Wed night at 7 get into Orlando at 7am Thursday, leave either 11am sunday or 1pm, depending on what Bro decides.

woohoooo

And I just voted, so now I can complain about the government for another 6 months.


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Ok,
> 
> The tickets are purchased for Feb   Leave Wed night at 7 get into Orlando at 7am Thursday, leave either 11am sunday or 1pm, depending on what Bro decides.
> 
> woohoooo
> 
> And I just voted, so now I can complain about the government for another 6 months.



But did you book May while you were at it though?


----------



## Razor Roman

CoasterAddict said:


> Trolls? Eeww. No trolls, please!! Been there, done that, not going back.



You're right. I should stick to dating goblins and elves.


----------



## Master Mason

George Carlin on ageing


> George Carlin's Views on Aging
> 
> Do you realize that the only time in our lives when we like to get old is when we're kids? If you're less than 10 years old, you're so excited about aging that you think in fractions.
> 
> "How old are you?" "I'm four and a half!" You're never thirty-six and a half. You're four and a half, going on five! That's the key
> 
> You get into your teens, now they can't hold you back. You jump to the next number, or even a few ahead.
> 
> "How old are you?" "I'm gonna be 16!" You could be 13, but hey, you're gonna be 16! And then the greatest day of your life . . You become 21. Even the words sound like a ceremony . YOU BECOME 21. YESSSS!!!
> 
> But then you turn 30. Oooohh, what happened there? Makes you sound like bad milk! He TURNED; we had to throw him out. There's no fun now, you're Just a sour-dumpling. What's wrong? What's changed?
> 
> You BECOME 21, you TURN 30, then you're PUSHING 40. Whoa! Put on the brakes, it's all slipping away. Before you know it, you REACH 50 and your dreams are gone.
> 
> But wait!!! You MAKE it to 60. You didn't think you would!
> 
> So you BECOME 21, TURN 30, PUSH 40, REACH 50 and MAKE it to 60.
> 
> You've built up so much speed that you HIT 70! After that it's a day-by-day thing; you HIT Wednesday!
> 
> You get into your 80's and every day is a complete cycle; you HIT lunch; you TURN 4:30 ; you REACH bedtime. And it doesn't end there. Into the 90s, you start going backwards; "I Was JUST 92."
> 
> Then a strange thing happens. If you make it over 100, you become a little kid again. "I'm 100 and a half!"
> May you all make it to a healthy 100 and a half!!
> 
> HOW TO STAY YOUNG
> 
> 1. Throw out nonessential numbers. This includes age, weight and height. Let the doctors worry about them. That is why you pay "them."
> 
> 2. Keep only cheerful friends. The grouches pull you down.
> 
> 3. Keep learning. Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever. Never let the brain idle. "An idle mind is the devil's workshop." And the devil's name is Alzheimer's.
> 
> 4. Enjoy the simple things.
> 
> 5. Laugh often, long and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath.
> 
> 6. The tears happen. Endure, grieve, and move on. The only person, who is with us our entire life, is ourselves. Be ALIVE while you are alive.
> 
> 7. Surround yourself with what you love , whether it's family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever. Your home is your refuge.
> 
> 8. Cherish your health: If it is good, preserve it. If it is unstable, improve it If it is beyond what you can improve, get help.
> 
> 9. Don't take guilt trips. Take a trip to the mall, even to the next county; to a foreign country but NOT to where the guilt is.
> 
> 10. Tell the people you love that you love them , at every opportunity.
> 
> AND ALWAYS REMEMBER :
> Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> But did you book May while you were at it though?



Nope one trip at a time, and I still haven't gotten the offer letter yet, if it doesn't come soon I will need to start looking again.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Razor Roman said:


> You're right. I should stick to dating goblins and elves.



Well, Orlando Bloom was a pretty hot elf. I wouldn't chase *him* out of my forest...


----------



## Razor Roman

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, Orlando Bloom was a pretty hot elf. I wouldn't chase *him* out of my forest...



 
<------------   doesn't look like Orlando Bloom at all.


----------



## lionking_lady16

oh my goodness I think I need to quit school just to keep up! Sheesh you guys lol.....


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> I'm back.. sorry, it's been a busy day and I'm beat.
> 
> I got a little lift when I scheduled my massage at Saratoga for when I'm there.. I'm sooooo looking forward to vacation!!



Maybe I need to make a trip that day so I can get one too  I dont get my biweekly massages right now so am overdue



Razor Roman said:


> hey all. So bored here at work... maybe I should start a "Any Single Disney GALS out there" thread :-D



Ditto what my fellow ladies here said... 



PirateMel said:


> But did you book May while you were at it though?



Keep after him Mel!



CoasterAddict said:


> Well, Orlando Bloom was a pretty hot elf. I wouldn't chase *him* out of my forest...



Something is so wrong with that..  



Master Mason said:


> Nope one trip at a time, and I still haven't gotten the offer letter yet, if it doesn't come soon I will need to start looking again.



Keeping fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> They are all going to get shirts made, that have their screen names on them is what I heard...



In your dreams!   I like to see you wear one MM.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ttester9612 said:


> In your dreams!   I like to see you wear one MM.



Yeah, 'cause if he was wearing a shirt that said "Master Mason" he'd need to wear his top hat too, right MM?


----------



## goofydadof3

<---------owns Gooydadof3  t-shirt and wears it in public.


----------



## libertybell7

Role Call..


----------



## Kimmielee

libertybell7 said:


> Role Call..


 





Interesting stats: 

*Carrieannew** 189  *
libertybell7 69
Master Mason 64
katydidbug1 64
CoasterAddict 53
ttester9612 52
tawasdave 49
buena vista 48
Sha 36
Kimmielee 32
Jazmine8 31
PirateMel 29
disneyfanx3 28
goofydadof3 23
Mr Smee23 15
CoMickey 13
cdn ears 12
wdwtheplacetobe 11
ahoff 6
Razor Roman 5
mickeysbestfriend 5
Mrsduck101 5
Aurora317 5
Emtgirljen 4
lionking_lady16 3
vital 3disneygirlinnj 2
Alacrity 2
djblu883 1
Cheshire Figment 1
After_Midnight 1


----------



## libertybell7

Kimmielee said:


> Interesting stats:
> 
> *Carrieannew** 189  *
> libertybell7 69
> Master Mason 64
> katydidbug1 64
> CoasterAddict 53
> ttester9612 52
> tawasdave 49
> buena vista 48
> Sha 36
> Kimmielee 32
> Jazmine8 31
> PirateMel 29
> disneyfanx3 28
> goofydadof3 23
> Mr Smee23 15
> CoMickey 13
> cdn ears 12
> wdwtheplacetobe 11
> ahoff 6
> Razor Roman 5
> mickeysbestfriend 5
> Mrsduck101 5
> Aurora317 5
> Emtgirljen 4
> lionking_lady16 3
> vital 3disneygirlinnj 2
> Alacrity 2
> djblu883 1
> Cheshire Figment 1
> After_Midnight 1




Kimmielee is this a bad thing?


----------



## Kimmielee

libertybell7 said:


> Kimmielee is this a bad thing?


 
Not at all... I think it's great!


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> Role Call..



Role, huh? Well, I'd say resident troublemaker, but I think that's taken.


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Role Call..



Do we do those here???


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Interesting stats:
> 
> *Carrieannew** 189  *
> libertybell7 69
> Master Mason 64
> katydidbug1 64
> CoasterAddict 53
> ttester9612 52
> tawasdave 49
> buena vista 48
> Sha 36
> Kimmielee 32
> Jazmine8 31
> PirateMel 29
> disneyfanx3 28
> goofydadof3 23
> Mr Smee23 15
> CoMickey 13
> cdn ears 12
> wdwtheplacetobe 11
> ahoff 6
> Razor Roman 5
> mickeysbestfriend 5
> Mrsduck101 5
> Aurora317 5
> Emtgirljen 4
> lionking_lady16 3
> vital 3disneygirlinnj 2
> Alacrity 2
> djblu883 1
> Cheshire Figment 1
> After_Midnight 1



Ummm Kimmie??? little TOO much time on your hands????


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Ummm Kimmie??? little TOO much time on your hands????



LOL......I was gonna say that....and you beat me to it


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Role Call..



I dont do roll calls 



Kimmielee said:


> Interesting stats:
> 
> *Carrieannew** 189  *
> libertybell7 69
> Master Mason 64
> katydidbug1 64
> CoasterAddict 53
> ttester9612 52
> tawasdave 49
> buena vista 48
> Sha 36
> Kimmielee 32
> Jazmine8 31
> PirateMel 29
> disneyfanx3 28
> goofydadof3 23
> Mr Smee23 15
> CoMickey 13
> cdn ears 12
> wdwtheplacetobe 11
> ahoff 6
> Razor Roman 5
> mickeysbestfriend 5
> Mrsduck101 5
> Aurora317 5
> Emtgirljen 4
> lionking_lady16 3
> vital 3disneygirlinnj 2
> Alacrity 2
> djblu883 1
> Cheshire Figment 1
> After_Midnight 1



 
The best part is I have taken the new guy to the dark side with me


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL......I was gonna say that....and you beat me to it





Sha said:


> Ummm Kimmie??? little TOO much time on your hands????



wondering the same thing


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL......I was gonna say that....and you beat me to it



Less time counting more time posting people

Seriously

Do i have to do all the work here


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Less time counting more time posting people
> 
> Seriously
> 
> Do i have to do all the work here



I guess I will have to call in sick a day or 2 while you are gone...to keep up the post count..lol


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Ummm Kimmie??? little TOO much time on your hands????


 
Nope... someone did this all the time on our old cruise thread (and did it again today)... it's always bugged me about how they figured it out... Did they COUNT all the posts?  Keep a log?    WHY would someone track that?    Anyway... it took me a few minutes, but I finally figured it out!  Just found it interesting.  Clearly, I'm amusing myself.


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Nope... someone did this all the time on our old cruise thread (and did it again today)... it's always bugged me about how they figured it out... Did they COUNT all the posts?  Keep a log?    WHY would someone track that?    Anyway... it took me a few minutes, but I finally figured it out!  Just found it interesting.  Clearly, I'm amusing myself.




Sweetie...you are always amusing


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I guess I will have to call in sick a day or 2 while you are gone...to keep up the post count..lol



 



Kimmielee said:


> Nope... someone did this all the time on our old cruise thread (and did it again today)... it's always bugged me about how they figured it out... Did they COUNT all the posts?  Keep a log?    WHY would someone track that?    Anyway... it took me a few minutes, but I finally figured it out!  Just found it interesting.  Clearly, I'm amusing myself.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Nope... someone did this all the time on our old cruise thread (and did it again today)... it's always bugged me about how they figured it out... Did they COUNT all the posts?  Keep a log?    WHY would someone track that?    Anyway... it took me a few minutes, but I finally figured it out!  Just found it interesting.  Clearly, I'm amusing myself.



Evidently you are!!! LOL


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> I dont do roll calls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is I have taken the new guy to the dark side with me



Would that be me?


----------



## Carrieannew

Razor Roman said:


> <------------   doesn't look like Orlando Bloom at all.



Nope but your still hot... I posted that on your myspace


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Would that be me?



 but we have cookies on the dark side


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> I dont do roll calls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is I have taken the new guy to the dark side with me


 
Carrie, look at the tags under my name.... I went to the dark side a LONG time ago on here... but somehow got tagged as being "Chewy".  I don't think a girl wants the reputation of being "Chewy"... do you?


----------



## Sha

Evening everyone... If you can, maybe you will keep 2 of my classmates in prayers... They are mother (Shirley) and daughter (Tonya), and Shirley's mother passed away overnight last night. Thanks!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Carrie, look at the tags under my name.... I went to the dark side a LONG time ago on here... but somehow got tagged as being "Chewy".  I don't think a girl wants the reputation of being "Chewy"... do you?



   

I shall call you ChewyKimmie from now on


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Evening everyone... If you can, maybe you will keep 2 of my classmates in prayers... They are mother (Shirley) and daughter (Tonya), and Shirley's mother passed away overnight last night. Thanks!!!



Of course


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> <---------owns Gooydadof3  t-shirt and wears it in public.



Now thats hot

Can you take a picture?


----------



## Carrieannew

And of course


----------



## goofydadof3

on back of this shirt reads GoofyDadof3


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> on back of this shirt reads GoofyDadof3



Did I find a photo of you???


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> Clearly, I'm amusing myself.




Um, I thought this was a family board?...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> but we have cookies on the dark side




I never got a cookie...


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Um, I thought this was a family board?...



hmm thouught you were a fireman and not the board police....LOL


----------



## Master Mason

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, 'cause if he was wearing a shirt that said "Master Mason" he'd need to wear his top hat too, right MM?



I have lodge shirts, that's pretty close.  And mickey ears top hat as well so there.


----------



## Jazmine8

Is it just me but as I continue to see my countdown ticket I just get more and more excited about going to WDW again  Is it June yet!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> I have lodge shirts, that's pretty close.  And mickey ears top hat as well so there.



I know. I saw the picture, remember? (of the top hat, that is.) Which is why I suggested it.


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Friday all!!!! 

Carrie how goes the thinking through that packing list?  Mel you are all packed right?  Are you both ready to meet up with CDN....LOL...I don't think ToT is ever gonna be the same.  

I hope you have better luck with the Buses then we did in Dec

Me, the only thing I am gearing up for is being in the office tomorrow ....and of course the Superbowl on Sunday.


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

Well, we find out today what the fate of our division is. The new owners are coming in to talk to all the management. I can hardly wait...

The good news is that the winter storm that was forecast to hit here slid North of us and is bearing down on Dave and the Michigan contingent. All we got was rain....and more rain....and more rain....

My best to all!

Bill


----------



## tawasdave

mickeysbestfriend said:


> Well, we find out today what the fate of our division is. The new owners are coming in to talk to all the management. I can hardly wait...
> 
> The good news is that the winter storm that was forecast to hit here slid North of us and is bearing down on Dave and the Michigan contingent. All we got was rain....and more rain....and more rain....
> 
> My best to all!
> 
> Bill



Oh Ya...and a hearty THHHHHHHHHHHHHHANKS......NOT


----------



## Jazmine8

mickeysbestfriend said:


> Well, we find out today what the fate of our division is. The new owners are coming in to talk to all the management. I can hardly wait...
> 
> The good news is that the winter storm that was forecast to hit here slid North of us and is bearing down on Dave and the Michigan contingent. All we got was rain....and more rain....and more rain....
> 
> My best to all!
> 
> Bill



Hope all goes well for you in this matter. Yeah I'm glad maryland only got rain too, well atleast where I am. I can do snow but not ice.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I never got a cookie...



Because you went to the wrong dark side.. you went to the side that is not nice.. no further comment is needed.



katydidbug1 said:


> hmm thouught you were a fireman and not the board police....LOL



 burn
 



katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Friday all!!!!
> 
> Carrie how goes the thinking through that packing list?  Mel you are all packed right?  Are you both ready to meet up with CDN....LOL...I don't think ToT is ever gonna be the same.
> 
> I hope you have better luck with the Buses then we did in Dec
> 
> Me, the only thing I am gearing up for is being in the office tomorrow ....and of course the Superbowl on Sunday.



Haha.. well umm ahh. I realized last night I have all of sunday night and wednesday night free to pack. Soo that gets me a tad worried but not much.
Hopefully it will be slow tonight at part time job and I can get my lists done.


----------



## Kimmielee

mickeysbestfriend said:


> Well, we find out today what the fate of our division is. The new owners are coming in to talk to all the management. I can hardly wait...
> 
> The good news is that the winter storm that was forecast to hit here slid North of us and is bearing down on Dave and the Michigan contingent. All we got was rain....and more rain....and more rain....
> 
> My best to all!
> 
> Bill


 
Good luck today Bill. I'll say a prayer that your job is safe. Oh... and thanks for the snow....


----------



## Carrieannew

6 BANANA'S FOR 6 DAYS


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Good luck today Bill. I'll say a prayer that your job is safe. Oh... and thanks for the snow....



KIMMIE


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> KIMMIE


 
CARRIE

I'm working from home (real hard, can't ya tell?) waiting for the Boys and Girls club to open because Noah has NO SCHOOL again... How are you feeling? Better I hope?


----------



## Jazmine8

Hey all, I just saw this great thread and was wondering if we could help this guy out. He's planning a 14th year anniversary for his wife and needs some help with writting clues for her to figure out. I know that Kimmie, Carrie, Master Mason and some others are great with words unlike myself. Check it out please. Wickedly Creative people NEEDED to help for surprise for the Wife!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> CARRIE
> 
> I'm working from home (real hard, can't ya tell?) waiting for the Boys and Girls club to open because Noah has NO SCHOOL again... How are you feeling? Better I hope?



This is me today  

Gosh no school again. Have they lost any of there other school vacations yet? Seemed like they have had alot of snow days

We have some nasty mixed stuff coming during the day. Alot of hill towns canceled school but Kayla has it. I was soooo hoping for a delay. But no such luck. 

My daughters daycare is the Y so everytime school cancels for bad weather they are closed. I am very lucky to have my mom and brother who work from home who cover for me. Or else vacations would never happen because I would use all my days for snow. 

The best news today is that I looked in my checking account and I have my refund. So I can book May. But I just dont know if I want to fly in Wednesday night after work, Thursday am and be there by 9 or Thursday night after work. What do I want to do people


----------



## libertybell7

Whats the deal with your ticker thingy?
It's misleading


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Whats the deal with your ticker thingy?
> It's misleading



I like to mislead

Nope Mel can explain it better. Something it goes by hours. So if you consider hours I am really at 5 days. I dont know


----------



## libertybell7

Hey! Wow! I'm a Mouseketeer now


----------



## Jazmine8

Hey libertybell7 are you gonna put up a siggy (signature)?


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> Hey! Wow! I'm a Mouseketeer now



MOving up in the world


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Hey! Wow! I'm a Mouseketeer now



I think you can thank me for that.. 

Your welcome


----------



## libertybell7

Jazmine8 said:


> Hey libertybell7 are you gonna put up a siggy (signature)?



I cant even navigate chat....I'll see what I can do though


----------



## libertybell7

disneyfanx3 said:


> MOving up in the world




Lucky me


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I cant even navigate chat....I'll see what I can do though



You can put a pretty countdown for the May trip you are going to book


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> You can put a pretty countdown for the May trip you are going to book



Where do I even start?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Where do I even start?



You decide which dates you want to go. 

Many are coming in friday - Monday or so.. some thursday - monday.. others will be there the whole week.

I am trying to decide myself. I think I am going to fly in late Weds after work and out Monday night late.


----------



## libertybell7

First, What are the official dates?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> First, What are the official dates?



The weekend dates are May 16 - 19 I believe


----------



## Master Mason

in the upper left hand corner, there is a place it says user CP click on that, then on left side click edit signature

Follow directions there and your good.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> You decide which dates you want to go.
> 
> Many are coming in friday - Monday or so.. some thursday - monday.. others will be there the whole week.
> 
> I am trying to decide myself. I think I am going to fly in late Weds after work and out Monday night late.
> 
> So first you decide that.



But when do you want me there?..


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> But when do you want me there?..



Half past never


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Half past never


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>



I can not tell you when to arrive when you cant even confirm you would like to go


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I can not tell you when to arrive when you cant even confirm you would like to go



Oh, I can confirm that I would LIKE to go...just not sure IF I can go..


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh, I can confirm that I would LIKE to go...just not sure IF I can go..



You know what that is


Thats a bunch of bull honkey


----------



## libertybell7

Ok Confirmed I want to go...
Now I have to figure out how.

I mean Geez where does one start?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Ok Confirmed I want to go...
> Now I have to figure out how.
> 
> I mean Geez where does one start?



disney.com you can book your room there with tickets. Plus flight if you want. Does not get much easier than that. Just plug in the dates you want. HOw many day tickets.. the resort you want and your good to go. If you do a package you only need $200 deposit now and then pay the blance 45 days before.


----------



## buena vista

LB, check out SWair for flights out of Manch and Prov. They usually have good deals to MCO.


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> LB, check out SWair for flights out of Manch and Prov. They usually have good deals to MCO.



Thank's for the tip.


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> Nope... someone did this all the time on our old cruise thread (and did it again today)... it's always bugged me about how they figured it out... Did they COUNT all the posts?  Keep a log?    WHY would someone track that?    Anyway... it took me a few minutes, but I finally figured it out!  Just found it interesting.  Clearly, I'm amusing myself.



Clearly, Kimmie, you have too much time on your hands to do all this counting.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Clearly, Kimmie, you have too much time on your hands to do all this counting.



She didnt count

Seems there is some tool on the thread that gives all the info


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Evening everyone... If you can, maybe you will keep 2 of my classmates in prayers... They are mother (Shirley) and daughter (Tonya), and Shirley's mother passed away overnight last night. Thanks!!!



I"m sorry Sha for your classmates. I will add them to my prayer list.


----------



## ttester9612

mickeysbestfriend said:


> Well, we find out today what the fate of our division is. The new owners are coming in to talk to all the management. I can hardly wait...
> 
> The good news is that the winter storm that was forecast to hit here slid North of us and is bearing down on Dave and the Michigan contingent. All we got was rain....and more rain....and more rain....
> 
> My best to all!
> 
> Bill



Good luck, Bill.  I just said a prayer for you, I hope it helps.  

It's raining like the dickens here in the DC/MD/VA area.  I was so thankful when I woke this morning that we did not have the freezing rain.


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> She didnt count
> 
> Seems there is some tool on the thread that gives all the info




Oh, so she CHEATED.. for shame, for shame.....


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Oh, so she CHEATED.. for shame, for shame.....


----------



## tawasdave

Ok boys and girls...Maybe...just maybe..I am getting a little more serious about going in May...so anyhow, I was looking at the May calender..and Friday May 16th, the day that it seems most arrive..the MK closes at 7 pm...no Spectro or Fireworks..anyone know..what gives?


----------



## disneyfanx3

tawasdave said:


> Ok boys and girls...Maybe...just maybe..I am getting a little more serious about going in May...so anyhow, I was looking at the May calender..and Friday May 16th, the day that it seems most arrive..the MK closes at 7 pm...no Spectro or Fireworks..anyone know..what gives?



I bet it is grad nite that night


----------



## tawasdave

disneyfanx3 said:


> I bet it is grad nite that night



Nope...just checked..not grad night...


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Ok boys and girls...Maybe...just maybe..I am getting a little more serious about going in May...so anyhow, I was looking at the May calender..and Friday May 16th, the day that it seems most arrive..the MK closes at 7 pm...no Spectro or Fireworks..anyone know..what gives?



They probably heard ya'll were coming.


----------



## lionking_lady16

They are probably so dissapointed that I cant come they dont want to stay open because I wont be there to enjoy anything...and it breaks Disneys heart....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ok boys and girls...Maybe...just maybe..I am getting a little more serious about going in May...so anyhow, I was looking at the May calender..and Friday May 16th, the day that it seems most arrive..the MK closes at 7 pm...no Spectro or Fireworks..anyone know..what gives?



There are rumors that there will be more Pirate and Princess parties

The Feb schedule was the same I believe until they released the dates


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> There are rumors that there will be more Pirate and Princess parties
> 
> The Feb schedule was the same I believe until they released the dates



That was actually going to be my guess. Gosh, have fun y'all. Hm, how bad would it be to skip the last day of class.....


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> She didnt count
> 
> Seems there is some tool on the thread that gives all the info



Who's a tool?
And why did he help her count?


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Who's a tool?
> And why did he help her count?



sven is a tool

and he likes to count


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> sven is a tool
> 
> and he likes to count


He can't help it, he was a CPA


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> He can't help it, he was a CPA



Sven is Kimmie's Tool


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Sven is Kimmie's Tool


  Family Site


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

will blow away the time it took for the original thread to reach 1000 posts...If I were a betting man I'd say it will be today and hmmmmm....who might the lucky poster be?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Sven is Kimmie's Tool



Um..let me just say this about that....


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Family Site



My bad was not aware that you as well are part of the thread police



mickeysbestfriend said:


> will blow away the time it took for the original thread to reach 1000 posts...If I were a betting man I'd say it will be today and hmmmmm....who might the lucky poster be?



Umm duh... ME  



tawasdave said:


> Um..let me just say this about that....



*insert bird chipping sound*


----------



## Jazmine8

mickeysbestfriend said:


> will blow away the time it took for the original thread to reach 1000 posts...If I were a betting man I'd say it will be today and hmmmmm....who might the lucky poster be?



anybody want to count down to 1,000 to see who that poster will be?


----------



## disneyfanx3

Better get posting only 49 more to go


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Sven is Kimmie's Tool



Kimmie..um..do we need to talk?


----------



## libertybell7

What does the lucky number 1000 get as a prize?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> What does the lucky number 1000 get as a prize?



me


----------



## Jazmine8

libertybell7 said:


> What does the lucky number 1000 get as a prize?



aaawwwww you have a siggy now well sort of anyway. Good job.  Is that you driving?


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> me



Here we go....


----------



## libertybell7

Jazmine8 said:


> aaawwwww you have a siggy now well sort of anyway. Good job.  Is that you driving?



I dont know whos driving but hes doing a alot of shifting...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> me




Yea know..there is soooooooo much I could do with that...but..I really do enjoy having teeth...


----------



## lionking_lady16

hmmm this is interesting...


----------



## Jazmine8

Am I #1000?


----------



## Jazmine8

Dangit I'll keep tryin  just kidding


----------



## libertybell7

I think the cat got her tongue


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> I think the cat got her tongue



Probably bit her tounge...


----------



## CoasterAddict

Jazmine8 said:


> anybody want to count down to 1,000 to see who that poster will be?



OH, *please* spare us that. Or at least say something of substance and not just a number. That's such a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> me



Carrie, does Smee know your, working without him?        Or  since I missed chat did you fire him again last night


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> I dont know whos driving but hes doing a alot of shifting...



Is that suppose to be Carrie sitting next to you.


----------



## Jazmine8

CoasterAddict said:


> OH, *please* spare us that. Or at least say something of substance and not just a number. That's such a waste of bandwidth.



It was just in fun and people can say whatever they choose to say or post.........lighten up geez Sorry if it offended you so much didn't mean to.


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Whats the deal with your ticker thingy?
> It's misleading



Its based on when the day starts at midnight... not when she leaves to start the trip.



tawasdave said:


> Ok boys and girls...Maybe...just maybe..I am getting a little more serious about going in May...so anyhow, I was looking at the May calender..and Friday May 16th, the day that it seems most arrive..the MK closes at 7 pm...no Spectro or Fireworks..anyone know..what gives?



They had Pirate and Princess parties listed but then removed them from another site... and some are hoping that they are bringing them back... I wasnt that impressed with it.... Except to see Capt Jack



disneyfanx3 said:


> I bet it is grad nite that night



Grad Nite dates are in April this year.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Jazmine8 said:


> It was just in fun and people can say whatever they choose to say or post.........lighten up geez Sorry if it offended you so much didn't mean to.


Not offended, Jasmine, but hey, we lost the last thread when it hit 10K, and now all that history is gone. Aren't fun conversations better than a series of I'm # 9995....I'm # 9996. Quality not quantity, you know? I'd rather see how long we can keep this going, not how soon we can get it shut down.


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> They had Pirate and Princess parties listed but then removed them from another site... and some are hoping that they are bringing them back... I wasnt that impressed with it.... Except to see Capt Jack
> 
> 
> 
> .




Yea I would rather do JR or AC than P&P Party...Is there an agenda yet for the May meet?


----------



## libertybell7

Im going to go look for her I


----------



## Jazmine8

CoasterAddict said:


> Not offended, Jasmine, but hey, we lost the last thread when it hit 10K, and now all that history is gone. Aren't fun conversations better than a series of I'm # 9995....I'm # 9996. Quality not quantity, you know? I'd rather see how long we can keep this going, not how soon we can get it shut down.



Now I see where my statement could have been misleading......sorry. What I was thinking and what I wrote didn't come out right. I meant mentally count and see who becomes the 1000 poster but not in posting numbers only


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Carrie, does Smee know your, working without him?        Or  since I missed chat did you fire him again last night



I broke up with smee last night.. He cheated on me


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I broke up with smee last night.. He cheated on me



Oh the things I miss, when i'm not in chat.  Sorry to hear that Carrie.   Oh well, you have Shawn, now.   maybe he will treat you better.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Oh the things I miss, when i'm not in chat.  Sorry to hear that Carrie.   Oh well, you have Shawn, now.   maybe he will treat you better.



I broke up with Gdad in chat last night also

he cheated on me as well


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> Oh the things I miss, when i'm not in chat.  Sorry to hear that Carrie.   Oh well, you have Shawn, now.   maybe he will treat you better.




Hey I represent that remark.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Hey I represent that remark.



Shh dont tell Shawn but I planned on breaking up with im tonight too.. I heard he cheated on me


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Yea I would rather do JR or AC than P&P Party...Is there an agenda yet for the May meet?



still working on a couple things... I am going to talk to a couple people later and get some input about couple things. Will let you know.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> I broke up with smee last night.. He cheated on me





Carrieannew said:


> I broke up with Gdad in chat last night also
> 
> he cheated on me as well



Wow a lot went on in chat after I left last night


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> *insert bird chipping sound*



Um, at least its not gun shots. And explosions. And quacking. And the toilet flushing.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Wow a lot went on in chat after I left last night







Mrsduck101 said:


> Um, at least its not gun shots. And explosions. And quacking. And the toilet flushing.


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Shh dont tell Shawn but I planned on breaking up with im tonight too.. I heard he cheated on me




Why does everyone cheat on you?


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> My bad was not aware that you as well are part of the thread police



Sorry, it wasn't meant at you, it was my reminder to myself not to say what I was thinking...  Self policeing


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I broke up with Gdad in chat last night also
> 
> he cheated on me as well



This is some soap opera  

What is with all these men cheating.  Come on guys, I know there are more women in Disboards then men, but can't you decide on just one woman.   Don't lead these young ladies on..it's not nice.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Why does everyone cheat on you?


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> I broke up with smee last night.. He cheated on me



I think you are leaving something out there Carrie  

Something about the 49 times you cheated on him


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I broke up with Gdad in chat last night also
> 
> he cheated on me as well



Good thing I don't cheat...


----------



## libertybell7

Sha said:


> still working on a couple things... I am going to talk to a couple people later and get some input about couple things. Will let you know.




Please do.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> I broke up with Gdad in chat last night also
> 
> he cheated on me as well


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> I think you are leaving something out there Carrie
> 
> Something about the 49 times you cheated on him



Busted


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Busted



Somethings busted


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Somethings busted


----------



## ttester9612

Everyone your making me goof off to much today.  I need to get back work.  If fact, does anyone work any more. Or do they live on the Disboards........   

Still raining here, I'm glad it's not snow.  I'm SO READY FOR DISNEY.


----------



## libertybell7

Aww dont go getting sad on me.


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> Everyone your making me goof off to much today.  I need to get back work.  If fact, does anyone work any more. Or do they live on the Disboards........
> 
> Still raining here, I'm glad it's not snow.  I'm SO READY FOR DISNEY.



I know me too, I have a lot a cases to adjudicate......


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Aww dont go getting sad on me.


----------



## libertybell7

Besides Im the one getting dumped later


----------



## lionking_lady16

Man this forum is crazy, lol you guys are seriously obsessed ahah.


----------



## tawasdave

Jazmine8 said:


> I know me too, I have a lot a cases to adjudicate......




Can you say adjuicate on a Family Board?


----------



## lionking_lady16

But I love you all!


----------



## tawasdave

lionking_lady16 said:


> Man this forum is crazy, lol you guys are seriously obsessed ahah.



You say that like its a bad thing...


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> Besides Im the one getting dumped later




LB..so what time is the party then?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Besides Im the one getting dumped later



I changed my mind


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Besides Im the one getting dumped later



Don't worry, you won't be able to see it anyway


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Everyone your making me goof off to much today.  I need to get back work.  If fact, does anyone work any more. Or do they live on the Disboards........
> 
> Still raining here, I'm glad it's not snow.  I'm SO READY FOR DISNEY.



Can I just tell you how board I was when I got to work today and there was no power That meant I had to actually do some work and not DIS.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> LB..so what time is the party then?



jerk


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> Somethings busted



Your chops, maybe?


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Can I just tell you how board I was when I got to work today and there was no power That meant I had to actually do some work and not DIS.



Oh my gosh.. I can not imagine the horror


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Don't worry, you won't be able to see it anyway


----------



## lionking_lady16

Well my productive day off is going down the drain...heh I think I am being pulled into the obsession...eeeek


----------



## tawasdave

Hey Lionking lady got the 1,000 post..Congrats!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Now that we hit 1000 we are going to stop posting  

Congrats Lionking Lady


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Now that we hit 1000 we are going to stop posting
> 
> Congrats Lionking Lady


----------



## lionking_lady16

heh I didnt even realise,erm...thanks I guess...*runs to go put into scrapbook of life with heading WOOHOOO I got post number 1000!* LMAO


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


>


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> Now that we hit 1000 we are going to stop posting
> 
> Congrats Lionking Lady



Naw,  they won't cut us off until we reach 10,000.


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


>



For me???


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> For me???



Its ok if we break up.. we can have the make up relations


----------



## libertybell7

Oh Yeah!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Its ok if we break up.. we can have the make up relations




Everybody...let me hear ya..."Breakup to Makeup..that's all we do...first ya love me..then ya hate me...its a game for fools..."


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Everybody...let me hear ya..."Breakup to Makeup..that's all we do...first ya love me..then ya hate me...its a game for fools..."



*insert bird chirping again*


----------



## lionking_lady16

tawasdave said:


> Everybody...let me hear ya..."Breakup to Makeup..that's all we do...first ya love me..then ya hate me...its a game for fools..."


----------



## libertybell7

I missed something..Is that from a song or something?


----------



## lionking_lady16

Why dont ya'll just go on the chat? It would be faster that posting on here?


----------



## katydidbug1

lionking_lady16 said:


> Why dont ya'll just go on the chat? It would be faster that posting on here?



Some of us can't log into chat programs at work...its easier for me, for one, to log on here every once and a while to see what's new.


----------



## CoasterAddict

lionking_lady16 said:


> Why dont ya'll just go on the chat? It would be faster that posting on here?


That's true!! Even though most people hang out after 9pm, it is available 24/7


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Some of us can't log into chat programs at work...its easier for me, for one, to log on here every once and a while to see what's new.



Sup chicka!


----------



## lionking_lady16

CoasterAddict said:


> That's true!! Even though most people hang out after 9pm, it is available 24/7



Wewt


----------



## Jazmine8

lionking_lady16 said:


> Why dont ya'll just go on the chat? It would be faster that posting on here?



Great idea but I don't think that's why it's done this way. For starters it creates a trail or history if you will for everyone to stay in the loop and for those of us that can't log on can come back at any time to catch up on stuff and multi quote and reply to conversations or posts made directly at them. Because work, life, runny noses and other things can get in the way of the DIS   I know crazy to think right...gasp.....but it's true. And for some if they are dising from work they could run into problems of all sorts connection speed, boss hovering ya know..........


----------



## lionking_lady16

Jazmine8 said:


> Great idea but I don't think that's why it's done this way. For starters it creates a trail or history if you will for everyone to stay in the loop and for those of us that can't log on can come back at any time to catch up on stuff and multi quote and reply to conversations or posts made directly at them. Because work, life, runny noses and other things can get in the way of the DIS   I know crazy to think right...gasp.....but it's true. And for some if they are dising from work they could run into problems of all sorts connection speed, boss hovering ya know..........



That is true hehe but your boss could catch ya doin this too LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Sup chicka!



Training off and on all day...working tomorrow   going a bit crazy right about now


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Training off and on all day...working tomorrow   going a bit crazy right about now



You know what you need then....


Yup starbucks... 

Thats where I am headed in 20 minutes in between jobs


----------



## katydidbug1

lionking_lady16 said:


> That is true hehe but your boss could catch ya doin this too LOL



this is more like e-mail therefor a more acceptable form of communication during the work day


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> You know what you need then....
> 
> 
> Yup starbucks...
> 
> Thats where I am headed in 20 minutes in between jobs



hmmm walk by 3 of them on the way to my friends...hmmm one at each?






Good idea girlie


----------



## Master Mason

At this rate, we will be on Version 3 before the May trip


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> At this rate, we will be on Version 3 before the May trip



yeah...and...your point


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> yeah...and...your point



I think I saw Masons name at the top of Kimmie's list last night... 

Hmmm pot calling the kettle 

 hehehe


----------



## lionking_lady16

Hey, question, what do you all do for a living!?? I am curious!


----------



## Carrieannew

lionking_lady16 said:


> Hey, question, what do you all do for a living!?? I am curious!



pimp


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> yeah...and...your point





Carrieannew said:


> I think I saw Masons name at the top of Kimmie's list last night...
> 
> Hmmm pot calling the kettle
> 
> hehehe



No point or finger pointing, simply and observation...


----------



## lionking_lady16

Carrieannew said:


> pimp



hehe see this is why you are the awesomest Carrie LOL   but no really..heh tell me


----------



## Carrieannew

lionking_lady16 said:


> hehe see this is why you are the awesomest Carrie LOL   but no really..heh tell me



If I tell you I will have to kill you


----------



## CoasterAddict

lionking_lady16 said:


> Hey, question, what do you all do for a living!?? I am curious!



I teach.  and sing


----------



## libertybell7

Tramway mechanic


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> No point or finger pointing, simply and observation...



Was just teasing


----------



## katydidbug1

lionking_lady16 said:


> Hey, question, what do you all do for a living!?? I am curious!



I work in a library


----------



## buena vista

totally off topic, but I just had a Disney moment

just got home from a day on the road and there was a commercial for the Boston Symphony Orchestra concert featuring a piece by the French composer Saint Saens, Symphony #3 which is the majectic music played at the end of the Impressions de France in Epcot. Just put me there for a moment.

Ok, back to your regularly scheduled program..


----------



## buena vista

lionking_lady16 said:


> Hey, question, what do you all do for a living!?? I am curious!



I work for the government ma'am.


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> I work for the government ma'am.



So if he told you he really *might* have to kill you...


----------



## tawasdave

Master Mason said:


> At this rate, we will be on Version 3 before the May trip




Oh sure..I said something about that the other day...even had the day computed..and the biter called me a dork...


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> So if he told you he really *might* have to kill you...



I can neither confirm nor deny that


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure..I said something about that the other day...even had the day computed..and the biter called me a dork...



I remember that


----------



## Master Mason

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure..I said something about that the other day...even had the day computed..and the biter called me a dork...


It was computing the date that got you in trouble


----------



## tawasdave

lionking_lady16 said:


> hehe see this is why you are the awesomest Carrie LOL   but no really..heh tell me



Well lets see..which hat today..ok..I run the family business..a new car dealership (thats why I have so  much time this time of year) anyone need a great deal on a new Buick, Pontiac or GMC?

I am also Captain of the local fire department and a medical first responder..and yes a "retired" CPA...


----------



## tawasdave

Master Mason said:


> It was computing the date that got you in trouble



Hey, I just love full disclosure is all...


----------



## buena vista

tawasdave said:


> Well lets see..which hat today..ok..I run the family business..a new car dealership (thats why I have so  much time this time of year) anyone need a great deal on a new Buick, Pontiac or GMC?
> 
> I am also Captain of the local fire department and a medical first responder..and yes a "retired" CPA...



Dave's being modest.. not only can he connect you with a great vehicle, he'll show you how to write off the depreciation, and recussitate you when you faint from seeing your tax return.


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Hey, I just love full disclosure is all...



<bites tongue> and just *what* is it you're likely to disclose??


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Dave's being modest.. not only can he connect you with a great vehicle, he'll show you how to write off the depreciation, and recussitate you when you faint from seeing your tax return.



touche!!!  Truly a man of many talents...most fit to be discussed on a family board.


----------



## vital

Ok, since I'm going in May, I WILL meet Captain Jack Sparrow this time. I don't know how in the *insert favorite cuss word* I missed him in October.


----------



## vital

Oh yeah, since my son won't be with me to ride all the rides, SOMEBODY is gonna have to ride RNR, TOT, EE and TT with me. In exchange, I'll ride anything else except the Teacups, Merry-Go-Round and Mission Space. They make me sick .


----------



## disneyfanx3

lionking_lady16 said:


> Hey, question, what do you all do for a living!?? I am curious!



I get paid to DIS or as my BIL says I get paid to raise my children


----------



## Kimmielee

tawasdave said:


> Kimmie..um..do we need to talk?


 
Don't look at me... I DIDN'T call you a tool, much less call you MY tool... Last I checked... you are your own tool .... er... man! 



vital said:


> Oh yeah, since my son won't be with me to ride all the rides, SOMEBODY is gonna have to ride RNR, TOT, EE and TT with me. In exchange, I'll ride anything else except the Teacups, Merry-Go-Round and Mission Space. They make me sick .


 
ME ME ME ME ME!!       and the rest of the gang, of course... I'm still a RNR, TOT, EE virgin... what is TT???


----------



## Kimmielee

lionking_lady16 said:


> Hey, question, what do you all do for a living!?? I am curious!


 
I'm a Mortgage Underwriting Manager.... and yes, I'm soley responsible for the collapse of our economy!  

Seriously, today I had a stated income loan. The guy supposedly owned a Submarine Sandwich shop... $8K a month. But he was also a Realtor, part time (another $5K a month) - which EXCLUDES him from a stated income loan. No one connected to the mortgage industry is allowed to go on the stated program. 

So... we countered the loan to full documentation and executed the document that the borrower signed allowing me to obtain his IRS transcripts for 2006. His adjusted gross "income" was actually *a loss of over $19K.* The W-2 income and LLC profit from the Sub shop was less than $5K and the Realtor income on his schedule C was only $2350 and a huge loss written off as "other income" of over $30K. The end result was the loss of $19K overall.  

He was trying to buy a $600K home. WHY, with everything that is on the news... with the FBI investigating mortgage fraud and with the Lenders and Mortgage Insurers cracking down, do people think they can get away with this crap??????      

Ok, that's my mortgage vent of the day... back to the regularly scheduled chit chat.


----------



## mlegasse

This sure looks like a great place to be so i'll stop lurking and come out- if i make it through the Carrie interview... I'm Mary from northern NY near Saratoga divorced mom to 2 short ones ages 7 and 5. I'm closer to 40 than i'd like to be and I work in the Human Services field. I love going to the world and all things Disney. Just returned 1/23 currently experiencing withdrawals. Let the questions begin..


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Mary,


----------



## disneyfanx3

Welcome Mary


----------



## mlegasse

Hi Shawn nice to meet you- have you tried the pm chat yet?


----------



## vital

Kimmielee said:


> Don't look at me... I DIDN'T call you a tool, much less call you MY tool... Last I checked... you are your own tool .... er... man!
> Tool? I thought you used a hose
> 
> 
> ME ME ME ME ME!!       and the rest of the gang, of course... I'm still a RNR, TOT, EE virgin... what is TT???



TT is Test Track. I've never ridden it. I'm soooooo looking forward to this trip. I need a solo vacation with my girlz!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Mary, Dont worry about Carrie shes not here right now....
Oh and somebody told me that when she go's home at night she sits around playing with doll's


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Mary, Dont worry about Carrie shes not here right now....
> Oh and somebody told me that when she go's home at night she sits around playing with doll's



Oh my god

I leave for 2 hours and read this


----------



## vital

ME ME ME ME ME!!       and the rest of the gang, of course... I'm still a RNR, TOT, EE virgin... what is TT???  [/QUOTE]

You mean I get to pop your RNR, TOT, and EE cherrylike I did Splash Mt? I don't think there are any worse seats than others on these rides


----------



## libertybell7

mlegasse said:


> Hi Shawn nice to meet you- have you tried the pm chat yet?




Oh Boy did you just throw me under the bus....

Yes I have and it's been a struggle to say the least..
Not to scare you off...Its just that I cant see the script so well..


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure..I said something about that the other day...even had the day computed..and the biter called me a dork...



Because your a big dork 



libertybell7 said:


> I remember that





vital said:


> Oh yeah, since my son won't be with me to ride all the rides, SOMEBODY is gonna have to ride RNR, TOT, EE and TT with me. In exchange, I'll ride anything else except the Teacups, Merry-Go-Round and Mission Space. They make me sick .



Me Me Me



mlegasse said:


> This sure looks like a great place to be so i'll stop lurking and come out- if i make it through the Carrie interview... I'm Mary from northern NY near Saratoga divorced mom to 2 short ones ages 7 and 5. I'm closer to 40 than i'd like to be and I work in the Human Services field. I love going to the world and all things Disney. Just returned 1/23 currently experiencing withdrawals. Let the questions begin..



Hello... gosh you grill one guy and suddenly you get a rep


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Oh my god
> 
> I leave for 2 hours and read this



Aaahhh Its alive!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Aaahhh Its alive!



Clearly you have been spending way to much time with Dave


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> TT is Test Track. I've never ridden it. I'm soooooo looking forward to this trip. I need a solo vacation with my girlz!!!!!


 
I did TT in December and LOVED it... sent Cait a text message just before we took off... "I think I'm going to die!"... call me tonight... we need to talk reservations!


----------



## vital

Alright, Carrie!!! Another soul I can drag with me on my ride adventures. My poor son is usually the victim


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Clearly you have been spending way to much time with Dave




              <Heads into the corner>


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Alright, Carrie!!! Another soul I can drag with me on my ride adventures. My poor son is usually the victim



We can drink and ride TOT and RnR



libertybell7 said:


> <Heads into the corner>




Stay there!


----------



## PirateMel

vital said:


> ME ME ME ME ME!!       and the rest of the gang, of course... I'm still a RNR, TOT, EE virgin... what is TT???



You mean I get to pop your RNR, TOT, and EE cherrylike I did Splash Mt? I don't think there are any worse seats than others on these rides [/QUOTE]

 Did you just say what I think you did  

Wow! I have to work hard for one day, and took me forever to catch up. 

I am a financial Analyst (Accountant), and it is the dreaded month end, again.  Cait, is all your fault I have to work tomorrow too!  (Need to blame someone, otherwise I will kill the dumb temp)

Dave - finally got off that fence did ya  You should plan the meet then.

Welcome newbie's - this is fun


----------



## vital

Kimmielee said:


> I did TT in December and LOVED it... sent Cait a text message just before we took off... "I think I'm going to die!"... call me tonight... we need to talk reservations!



Gonna have to call you tomorrow. My  will be here shortly. I'm gonna have to decide if I'm coming in on Wed night or Thursday. Decisions, decisions......


----------



## mlegasse

ROFL-My bad
is it selective blindness? Carrie seems great she's a coffee worshiper that's all i need to know- i await the quiz..


----------



## Kimmielee

mlegasse said:


> This sure looks like a great place to be so i'll stop lurking and come out- if i make it through the Carrie interview... I'm Mary from northern NY near Saratoga divorced mom to 2 short ones ages 7 and 5. I'm closer to 40 than i'd like to be and I work in the Human Services field. I love going to the world and all things Disney. Just returned 1/23 currently experiencing withdrawals. Let the questions begin..


 






Welcome Mary!!! I have a little boy that is 8 and he LOVES Disney as much as his Mom... however, I have gone once in December without him and now going again in May... "Business trips"... do you take those without your little ones?


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Gonna have to call you tomorrow. My  will be here shortly. I'm gonna have to decide if I'm coming in on Wed night or Thursday. Decisions, decisions......



Thats what I am trying to figure out myself.


----------



## tawasdave

vital said:


> TT is Test Track. I've never ridden it. I'm soooooo looking forward to this trip. I need a solo vacation with my girlz!!!!!



Oh now see...and I thought guys were invited also...my mistake...


----------



## vital

If I wait and come on Thursday, I'll have more slushie money to spend


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Gonna have to call you tomorrow. My  will be here shortly. I'm gonna have to decide if I'm coming in on Wed night or Thursday. Decisions, decisions......


 
Have fun with your man... I'll be around tomorrow late afternoon.  Going to the Hannah Montana movie in the morning and lunch with a single dad and his son (the boys were in boy scouts together...) but I should be home around 3:00!  

I'm flying in Thursday night... around 8:30... in time to make AC or JR... whichever we decide to do!


----------



## vital

tawasdave said:


> Oh now see...and I thought guys were invited also...my mistake...



and booooyyyyyyyyyzzzzzzzz


----------



## vital

Kimmielee said:


> Have fun with your man... I'll be around tomorrow late afternoon.  Going to the Hannah Montana movie in the morning and lunch with a single dad and his son (the boys were in boy scouts together...) but I should be home around 3:00!
> 
> I'm flying in Thursday night... around 8:30... in time to make AC or JR... whichever we decide to do!



Just don't be too hungover to go riding with me on Thursday!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Have fun with your man... I'll be around tomorrow late afternoon.  Going to the Hannah Montana movie in the morning and lunch with a single dad and his son (the boys were in boy scouts together...) but I should be home around 3:00!
> 
> I'm flying in Thursday night... around 8:30... in time to make AC or JR... whichever we decide to do!



I think I will fly in thursday am. But i keep going back and forth between that and Weds night.


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> I broke up with Gdad in chat last night also
> 
> he cheated on me as well





Please don't besmirch my carefully craft reputation.


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Please don't besmirch my carefully craft reputation.



my bad

wont happen again


----------



## mlegasse

Welcome Mary!!! I have a little boy that is 8 and he LOVES Disney as much as his Mom... however, I have gone once in December without him and now going again in May... "Business trips"... do you take those without your little ones?  [/QUOTE]

It's a great age to take my DS to the parks, he's a thrill rider and has no fear, so we go on them all. DD is afraid of most rides and generally we go with my parents who stay with DD.  I wish i would travel to Disney for work though chances are slim on that. My mom met me for my bday weekend during F&W this year that was great. I'm looking forward to an October weekend to celebrate a friends 40th-just us girls. Debating on taking the DVC plunge then i'll be able to do solo trips.  thanks for the welcome.


----------



## lionking_lady16

Hey guys, wont be on teh chat tonight, or tomorrow,    I will miss it dearly...Have fun and I am scared for all the catching up i will have to do for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

goofydadof3 said:


> Please don't besmirch my carefully craft reputation.



Stop changing the pictures, your making me dizzy.


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Just don't be too hungover to go riding with me on Thursday!!!!


 
You mean FRIDAY??  I was hungover last Friday... and I swore off alcohol...


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> You mean FRIDAY??  I was hungover last Friday... and I swore off alcohol...



Now Kimmie, don't make such a big decision so quickly. I mean, it's just not right. Think of your future!


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Now Kimmie, don't make such a big decision so quickly. I mean, it's just not right. Think of your future!




I'll second that idea!


----------



## PirateMel

Mrsduck101 said:


> Now Kimmie, don't make such a big decision so quickly. I mean, it's just not right. Think of your future!



Especially if Duckie joins you for drinks Thursday


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Especially if Duckie joins you for drinks Thursday



Quack Quack


----------



## Carrieannew

1100 


Wooohoo

Gimmie my darn prize


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Quack Quack



I hear explosions....


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> 1100
> 
> 
> Wooohoo
> 
> Gimmie my darn prize



You left it in the corner


----------



## Mrsduck101

PirateMel said:


> Especially if Duckie joins you for drinks Thursday



What? Where? Who?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> You left it in the corner



Oh crud.. Hope he i mean its still there


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> 1100
> 
> 
> Wooohoo
> 
> Gimmie my darn prize


 
 Don't make me post the numbers again....


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> Don't make me post the numbers again....



carrie keeps calling me a dork..and I am getting a complex....


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> carrie keeps calling me a dork..and I am getting a complex....





You think you've got problems...I've been sitting in the corner for along time


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> You think you've got problems...I've been sitting in the corner for along time



I think its time for a revolt!!!


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> I think its time for a revolt!!!



I already tried that and got caught in the act! Hence the corner detail for me


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> What is with all these men cheating.  Come on guys, I know there are more women in Disboards then men, but can't you decide on just one woman.   Don't lead these young ladies on..it's not nice.



some of know *who* that is right???



ttester9612 said:


> Naw,  they won't cut us off until we reach 10,000.





Master Mason said:


> At this rate, we will be on Version 3 before the May trip



Well, its just been a week and we are 1/10+ so I say it will be end of March to mid April when we will be to part 3



tawasdave said:


> Oh now see...and I thought guys were invited also...my mistake...



There are some times that we may not have everyone with us


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> I already tried that and got caught in the act! Hence the corner detail for me




Yea, but she don't scare me......much...


----------



## vital

Kimmielee said:


> You mean FRIDAY??  I was hungover last Friday... and I swore off alcohol...



You mean we're not going to a park when I get there Thursday? I'm gonna get a non stop and should be there around 230ish


----------



## Kimmielee

tawasdave said:


> carrie keeps calling me a dork..and I am getting a complex....


 
TD - I'll let you in on a little secret.... girls that "hit" boys or call them names secretly LOVE  them... 

When she STOPS... that's when you should get a complex...  






That will be a nickel please... or should I put it on your tab???


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> TD - I'll let you in on a little secret.... girls that "hit" boys or call them names secretly LOVE  them...
> 
> When she STOPS... that's when you should get a complex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be a nickel please... or should I put it on your tab???


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I already tried that and got caught in the act! Hence the corner detail for me



You know what Shawn.. I wouldnt complain.. I came and had visits with you in the corner so it cant be all that bad


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> You mean we're not going to a park when I get there Thursday? I'm gonna get a non stop and should be there around 230ish


 
For $60 I can change my flight to an earlier one... however, IF I did that I need to go see Davey Jones in concert!!

This one --- > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NOT this one -- >


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yea, but she don't scare me......much...



Oh be afraid... be very afraid


----------



## vital




----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> For $60 I can change my flight to an earlier one... however, IF I did that I need to go see Davey Jones in concert!!
> 
> This one --- >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT this one -- >



Who dat??? Guess I am too young

Where are you and Paula staying??? You know you guys want to stay at POP its going to be a pop party


----------



## tawasdave

See now thats what I can't quite figure out...when, if I do decide to go..is the Group gettin together..I don't want to miss JR or AC with the group...


----------



## vital

That's how life should be lived


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Oh be afraid... be very afraid



Be brave little buckeroo


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Who dat??? Guess I am too young
> 
> Hey hey he's a monkee!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> See now thats what I can't quite figure out...when, if I do decide to go..is the Group gettin together..I don't want to miss JR or AC with the group...



Maybe if you confirm your going you would be let in on the details


Just sayin


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> See now thats what I can't quite figure out...when, if I do decide to go..is the Group gettin together..I don't want to miss JR or AC with the group...



Pick the itenary up at the airport when you arrive


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Carrieannew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who dat??? Guess I am too young
> 
> Hey hey he's a monkee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh gotcha
Click to expand...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Who dat??? Guess I am too young
> 
> Where are you and Paula staying??? You know you guys want to stay at POP its going to be a pop party



Oh no..don't tell me your staying at Pop..duckie and I wanted to stay at Pop..there goes the neighborhood


----------



## vital

I gotta find this guy when we're there:


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Pick the itenary up at the airport when you arrive



 

Now that was good


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh no..don't tell me your staying at Pop..duckie and I wanted to stay at Pop..there goes the neighborhood



Oh my bad.. didnt know ya'll wanted privacy


----------



## vital

tawasdave said:


> Oh no..don't tell me your staying at Pop..duckie and I wanted to stay at Pop..there goes the neighborhood



I'm offended


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> I gotta find this guy when we're there:



Ditto

We can invite him to JR


----------



## PirateMel

vital said:


> I gotta find this guy when we're there:




Did Kimmie tell you that I got a lifesize cutout of him for Christmas


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Pick the itenary up at the airport when you arrive



Oh..Oh..Oh ya..Ok..Ok..I see how its going to be...


----------



## vital

PirateMel said:


> Did Kimmie tell you that I got a lifesize cutout of him for Christmas



I thought about getting the one on fathead.com


----------



## tawasdave

vital said:


> I'm offended



Why?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Why?



Im offended that Im not offended


----------



## vital

tawasdave said:


> Why?



Because you don't want to party ghetto style in the hood at POP with us


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Because you don't want to party ghetto style in the hood at POP with us



word yo


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Oh no..don't tell me your staying at Pop..duckie and I wanted to stay at Pop..there goes the neighborhood



Shhhh
smell is going to sleep in Carrie's bathtub.
She offered him a bed but he plans to bring his gas...


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Who dat??? Guess I am too young
> 
> Where are you and Paula staying??? You know you guys want to stay at POP its going to be a pop party


 
You are such a youngin!!!  

Apparently, Pop is for "others" that want to be alone...


----------



## libertybell7

Well I was gonna ask If could sleep in her corner but forget it!! PU!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Well I was gonna ask If could sleep in her corner but forget it!! PU!



Shh dont tell sme but you can sleep in the other bed in my room


----------



## Sha

vital said:


>



LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> You are such a youngin!!!
> 
> Apparently, Pop is for "others" that want to be alone...



Hey Hey we're the Monkees!

Now I am going to set things straight. Everyone is welcome at Pop. As many people as possible should stay at Pop. I need a lot of people to stay at Pop. It may take a whole lot of people to make sure I get back to my room at night  

No I haven't booked, before you ask. But I'm working on it


----------



## Kimmielee




----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


>



LMAO I suddenly hear that song... "I had too much tequilla"


----------



## vital

TD, which one is you?


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


>


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> TD, which one is you?


 
     

If he's one of them, he's been holding out... and sent someone else to WDW in October when we met him!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmie get your butt in chat


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> TD, which one is you?



this one *^^^*??? (follow the arrows up... one with chest hair)

I think Kimmie is drooling LOL


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Kimmie get your butt in chat


 
Ok queenie...


----------



## vital

Y'all have fun! My man is here!


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Y'all have fun! My man is here!


 
Enjoy...!


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> If he's one of them, he's been holding out... and sent someone else to WDW in October when we met him!!!



Now wait just a cotton pickin minute


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Now wait just a cotton pickin minute


----------



## ttester9612

lionking_lady16 said:


> Hey, question, what do you all do for a living!?? I am curious!



I'm an Information Technology Specialist work for the Department of Defense



mlegasse said:


> This sure looks like a great place to be so i'll stop lurking and come out- if i make it through the Carrie interview... I'm Mary from northern NY near Saratoga divorced mom to 2 short ones ages 7 and 5. I'm closer to 40 than i'd like to be and I work in the Human Services field. I love going to the world and all things Disney. Just returned 1/23 currently experiencing withdrawals. Let the questions begin..



Welcome Melgasse.  Don't worry to much about these folks.  Some bite, some cause trouble and some are very sweet.   But we are one big happy family.



tawasdave said:


> See now thats what I can't quite figure out...when, if I do decide to go..is the Group gettin together..I don't want to miss JR or AC with the group...



Dave, whats AC "Adventure Club?"  I just love that place, will need to make sure I swing by there in May.


----------



## libertybell7

Morning everyone


----------



## mlegasse

libertybell7 said:


> Morning everyone



Good morning fellow early bird


----------



## LiloAnn

Morning.


----------



## Sha

mlegasse said:


> Good morning fellow early bird



shhhhhhhh some of us are still sleeping


----------



## libertybell7

Sha said:


> shhhhhhhh some of us are still sleeping




Oooh sorry...sshhhh


----------



## Carrieannew

mlegasse said:


> Good morning fellow early bird



To bad you didnt make it to chat last night

Nothing to be afraid of


----------



## Kimmielee

*Yes Aliens abducted me... but funny thing... one of them... his name was Halbert... well, he LOVED Disney! *

*So... I couldn't come back to chat. We flew around in space all night.  I don't remember everything.  However, I found this on my pillow when I woke up this morning:*






*Should I be worried?  *


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> shhhhhhhh some of us are still sleeping



Morning Sha! 

Can you come study for me.. your so much better at it than me


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> *Yes Aliens abducted me... but funny thing... one of them... his name was Halbert... well, he LOVED Disney! *
> 
> *So... I couldn't come back to chat. We flew around in space all night.  I don't remember everything.  However, I found this on my pillow when I woke up this morning:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should I be worried?  *





It depends... Did you enjoy it?


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> shhhhhhhh some of us are still sleeping



coffee's brewing.. SB Columbian wafting through my condo and shiny happy people on the Dis solo thread. sun's coming out and I have less than 2 months before my WDW trip. Life is good.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> coffee's brewing.. SB Columbian wafting through my condo and shiny happy people on the Dis solo thread. sun's coming out and I have less than 2 months before my WDW trip. Life is good.



way too early to be that chipper dude


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> *Yes Aliens abducted me... but funny thing... one of them... his name was Halbert... well, he LOVED Disney! *
> 
> *So... I couldn't come back to chat. We flew around in space all night.  I don't remember everything.  However, I found this on my pillow when I woke up this morning:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should I be worried?  *



I thought maybe the alien's name was Darvocet.... LOL

Carrie you can do it! really!  I dont think I can take on algebra on top of Nursing


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> I thought maybe the alien's name was Darvocet.... LOL
> 
> Carrie you can do it! really!  I dont think I can take on algebra on top of Nursing



 This is my last chance to pass the pre-test


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> coffee's brewing.. SB Columbian wafting through my condo and shiny happy people on the Dis solo thread. sun's coming out and I have less than 2 months before my WDW trip. Life is good.



doesnt drink coffee.... but thanks anyways...


----------



## mlegasse

Carrieannew said:


> To bad you didnt make it to chat last night
> 
> Nothing to be afraid of



I was pathetic and fell asleep watching a CSI repeat, can't admit what time that was.. I'm looking forward to a chat. struggling through taxes on turbo tax this am thankful for my Dunkin this am to get me through. Anyone complete theirs yet?


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> It depends... Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Carrieannew

mlegasse said:


> I was pathetic and fell asleep watching a CSI repeat, can't admit what time that was.. I'm looking forward to a chat. struggling through taxes on turbo tax this am thankful for my Dunkin this am to get me through. Anyone complete theirs yet?



Yup was in the bank yesterday

Turbo tax had a problem when I filed. I kept getting an error because the program they normally have already set in it to round off the numbers was not working. So tons of people were getting denials on efiling. As soon as I made sure all the numbers were rounded it was fine. Let me know if you get stuck. 

I love turbotax. Used them for the past 6 years. This was the first year I had a problem. But the moneys in the bank which confirms my participation in May. Watch out hose man.


----------



## Sha

mlegasse said:


> I was pathetic and fell asleep watching a CSI repeat, can't admit what time that was.. I'm looking forward to a chat. struggling through taxes on turbo tax this am thankful for my Dunkin this am to get me through. Anyone complete theirs yet?



Nope.... still waiting for some other info to arrive


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


>



Hey Ill take that. Better than none


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> This is my last chance to pass the pre-test


 
*Carrie you CAN do it... Go Carrie, Go Carrie, Go Carrie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> way too early to be that chipper dude



hey, I'm not the one who's sick and stayed up past midnight after working two jobs at the end of a killer week, not to mention the stress involved with breaking up and making up half a dozen times over the course a few days.

I don't know how you do it, but here's to you Carrie.


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> *Carrie you CAN do it... Go Carrie, Go Carrie, Go Carrie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 

Rock on. I will try. Thats all I can do. Last sunday really discouraged me. But I need to get my work done so I wont have any next weekend.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> hey, I'm not the one who's sick and stayed up past midnight after working two jobs at the end of a killer week, not to mention the stress involved with breaking up and making up half a dozen times over the course a few days.
> 
> I don't know how you do it, but here's to you Carrie.



 

Arent we just the jokester... Its ok you are now labeled the funny new guy.


----------



## mlegasse

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Ill take that. Better than none



2nd that


----------



## Sha

Carrie and Mel...

currently the temps are  looking to run in mid seventies to low 80s to next weekend


----------



## Kimmielee

mlegasse said:


> I was pathetic and fell asleep watching a CSI repeat, can't admit what time that was.. I'm looking forward to a chat. struggling through taxes on turbo tax this am thankful for my Dunkin this am to get me through. Anyone complete theirs yet?


 
*I need one more thing.... the school district to give me the full amount that I paid for before/after child care and the cost of summer camp.  Then I can file and get my DISNEY money back!!        *

*Ok, I'm outta here.  Time to shower and hit the road.  Hannah Montana movie this morning at 10:30 then lunch with a friend and his son.  *

*Y'all behave.  Yeah, like THAT's going to happen...  *


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Carrie and Mel...
> 
> currently the temps are  looking to run in mid seventies to low 80s to next weekend



WOOHOOO 

When I do my packing (sorry cait now list yet) I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> *I need one more thing.... the school district to give me the full amount that I paid for before/after child care and the cost of summer camp.  Then I can file and get my DISNEY money back!!        *
> 
> *Ok, I'm outta here.  Time to shower and hit the road.  Hannah Montana movie this morning at 10:30 then lunch with a friend and his son.  *
> 
> *Y'all behave.  Yeah, like THAT's going to happen...  *



Let me know how that is. My mom is taking my daughter monday. She didnt even get me a ticket.. how rude. Its ok because I will spend that evening getting a pedicure and trying to look purdty for vacation


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Arent we just the jokester... Its ok you are now labeled the funny new guy.



not meant as a joke this time, but I'll wear the funny new guy bumper sticker with pride. good luck with your test. I mean that. (though I have no idea what you're testing in)


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> not meant as a joke this time, but I'll wear the funny new guy bumper sticker with pride. good luck with your test. I mean that. (though I have no idea what you're testing in)



Algebra... worst part is its only the pretest.. i have one more chance to pass with an 80 and when i get lucky enough for that i get to move on to the test.  Thats just this weeks work

Thats what I get for being sick all week and not getting any of it done. 

Thank you though! I will need it. I think this is the time I will pass... Last time had a 72.. which is so close.


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> *Yes Aliens abducted me... but funny thing... one of them... his name was Halbert... well, he LOVED Disney! *
> 
> *So... I couldn't come back to chat. We flew around in space all night.  I don't remember everything.  However, I found this on my pillow when I woke up this morning:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should I be worried?  *



Well other than the fact that you look a little green...were ya doin tequila?


----------



## buena vista

mlegasse said:


> I was pathetic and fell asleep watching a CSI repeat, can't admit what time that was.. I'm looking forward to a chat. struggling through taxes on turbo tax this am thankful for my Dunkin this am to get me through. Anyone complete theirs yet?



not even close.. still don't have all my paperwork together.


----------



## mlegasse

Carrieannew said:


> Yup was in the bank yesterday
> 
> Turbo tax had a problem when I filed. I kept getting an error because the program they normally have already set in it to round off the numbers was not working. So tons of people were getting denials on efiling. As soon as I made sure all the numbers were rounded it was fine. Let me know if you get stuck.
> 
> I love turbotax. Used them for the past 6 years. This was the first year I had a problem. But the moneys in the bank which confirms my participation in May. Watch out hose man.



I've used it for years but this is first filing divorced and i'm a bit nervous i haven't done everything i'm supposed to with the kids- i think i need to print and review then i'll feel better .  thanks Carrie, like you don't have a full plate already, good luck with algebra.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Yup was in the bank yesterday
> 
> Turbo tax had a problem when I filed. I kept getting an error because the program they normally have already set in it to round off the numbers was not working. So tons of people were getting denials on efiling. As soon as I made sure all the numbers were rounded it was fine. Let me know if you get stuck.
> 
> I love turbotax. Used them for the past 6 years. This was the first year I had a problem. But the moneys in the bank which confirms my participation in May. Watch out hose man.



Ewwwwwwwwww  I am setting here trembling with anticipation...


----------



## Kimmielee

05/15/2008NK195 Detroit (DTW) to Orlando (MCO) 5:55 PM-8:40 PMDeluxe Leather951
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



05/19/2008NK892 Orlando (MCO) to Detroit (DTW) 6:05 PM-8:45 PMDeluxe Leather951
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Number of Passengers: 1Airfare+: $102.00
Taxes and Fees:$21.00 (what's this?)



 
Travel Insurance++:$0.00 (Tell me more)



 
$9 Fare Club+++:$09.00 (Tell me more)
Total:$123.00
*Total Due:$123.00*

Use SAVE48 for the code!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> 05/15/2008NK195 Detroit (DTW) to Orlando (MCO) 5:55 PM-8:40 PMDeluxe Leather951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05/19/2008NK892 Orlando (MCO) to Detroit (DTW) 6:05 PM-8:45 PMDeluxe Leather951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Passengers: 1Airfare+: $102.00
> Taxes and Fees:$21.00 (what's this?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel Insurance++:$0.00 (Tell me more)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $9 Fare Club+++:$09.00 (Tell me more)
> Total:$123.00
> *Total Due:$123.00*
> 
> Use SAVE48 for the code!



If you guys dont book that flight your nuts!

I will be paying $230 and cant see getting any better


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Its ok because I will spend that evening getting a pedicure and trying to look purdty for vacation




Um...ahhhh, um......nah..that one is to easy....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ewwwwwwwwww  I am setting here trembling with anticipation...



 

Did you book yet.. I can not respond till you book


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Um...ahhhh, um......nah..that one is to easy....


----------



## mlegasse

tawasdave said:


> Well other than the fact that you look a little green...were ya doin tequila?


*tequila*
Ahh-That's a bad word, even in print i get queasy...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> :
> 
> Did you book yet.. I can not respond till you book



               

FINALLY found a way to keep her quiet..I may not book for months...


----------



## mlegasse

buena vista said:


> not even close.. still don't have all my paperwork together.



Good morning BV i'm awaiting commentary on the Dunkin preference,


----------



## buena vista

mlegasse said:


> Good morning BV i'm awaiting commentary on the Dunkin preference,



Hey M,

"I'm freezin' at peewee hockey.."

Dunks works for me, but I need to cut it with milk..too acidic for me. I sometimes go to the neighborhood DD during the week on my way to work on lazy days - when I don't make something here. I prefer SB columbian straight up or italian/espresso roast with frothed milk (have one of those aerolatte thingamajiggers).


----------



## mlegasse

buena vista said:


> Hey M,
> 
> "I'm freezin' at peewee hockey.."
> 
> Dunks works for me, but I need to cut it with milk..too acidic for me. I sometimes go to the neighborhood DD during the week on my way to work on lazy days - when I don't make something here. I prefer SB columbian straight up or italian/espresso roast with frothed milk (have one of those aerolatte thingamajiggers).



too shmancy for me- thought bein from MA you'd be a a fan. I've had a nice espresso machine sitting in the cabinet for years..oh well


----------



## buena vista

tawasdave said:


> FINALLY found a way to keep her quiet..




I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## buena vista

mlegasse said:


> too shmancy for me- thought bein from MA you'd be a a fan. I've had a nice espresso machine sitting in the cabinet for years..oh well



re: DD, I drink it, but it's not my regular. I have a nice espresso machine in my cabinet too but like yours mine's lonely. I usually just brew a strong coffee, and if I want it fancy shmancy I'll microwave the milk and froth it up with that aerolatte gizmo. works great.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> re: DD, I drink it, but it's not my regular. I have a nice espresso machine in my cabinet too but like yours mine's lonely. I usually just brew a strong coffee, and if I want it fancy shmancy I'll microwave the milk and froth it up with that aerolatte gizmo. works great.



maybe your machine and her machine should hook up


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> maybe your machine and her machine should hook up



 I was gonna say, but didn't want to speak on behalf of mr. krups. he's been out of the mainstream since the clinton administration.


----------



## goofydadof3

Kimmielee said:


> *Yes Aliens abducted me... but funny thing... one of them... his name was Halbert... well, he LOVED Disney! *
> 
> *So... I couldn't come back to chat. We flew around in space all night.  I don't remember everything.  However, I found this on my pillow when I woke up this morning:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should I be worried?  *



Kimmie you should only worry if he says, 


"eek ork ak ah ah"


a dollar to any one that can find the reference.


----------



## buena vista

goofydadof3 said:


> Kimmie you should only worry if he says,
> 
> 
> "eek ork ak ah ah"
> 
> 
> a dollar to any one that can find the reference.



jetsons?


----------



## goofydadof3

mlegasse said:


> I was pathetic and fell asleep watching a CSI repeat, can't admit what time that was.. I'm looking forward to a chat. struggling through taxes on turbo tax this am thankful for my Dunkin this am to get me through. Anyone complete theirs yet?





I'll do your taxes if you do my laundry 


it supposed to be 60 today, i think i am taking the hog out.


----------



## tawasdave

goofydadof3 said:


> Kimmie you should only worry if he says,
> 
> 
> "eek ork ak ah ah"
> 
> 
> a dollar to any one that can find the reference.



Ding dang wata wata bing bang....


----------



## tawasdave

goofydadof3 said:


> I'll do your taxes if you do my laundry
> 
> 
> it supposed to be 60 today, i think i am taking the hog out.



Um, do you walk your pig often?


----------



## buena vista

goofydadof3 said:


> i think i am taking the hog out.



did a double take until I realized you were talking abou your bike.. I really need more coffee.. the processors just aren't firing fast enough this morning.


----------



## goofydadof3

buena vista said:


> jetsons?






Nope, think music


----------



## buena vista

goofydadof3 said:


> Nope, think music



witch doctor?


----------



## goofydadof3

tawasdave said:


> Um, do you walk your pig often?





Many jokes come to mind too early to type them all


----------



## libertybell7

goofydadof3 said:


> Nope, think music




That means I love you


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> That means I love you



 Um shawn...


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Um shawn...



Um yes.... 

I was just saying what it meant...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Um yes....
> 
> I was just saying what it meant...


----------



## Master Mason

I think I am going to find out who decided that a 9am meeting on a saturday morning was a good idea and shoot them.

on one of the other subjects, I just bought my annual copy of turbo tax last night.  I think I have everything else I need sitting in the tax pile, so maybe this week.  Hopefully I'll get some money back this year instead of owing like last year.


----------



## mlegasse

buena vista said:


> I was gonna say, but didn't want to speak on behalf of mr. krups. he's been out of the mainstream since the clinton administration.



Red Gaggia in cabinet since 1990 sad but true


----------



## Master Mason

mlegasse said:


> Red Gaggia in cabinet since 1990 sad but true



At least yours is inside, mine now resides in the garage.


----------



## buena vista

mlegasse said:


> Red Gaggia in cabinet since 1990 sad but true



oooh.. shouldn't have said that.. mr. krups and I both have a thing for fiery red italians.


----------



## mlegasse

goofydadof3 said:


> I'll do your taxes if you do my laundry
> 
> 
> it supposed to be 60 today, i think i am taking the hog out.


----------



## mlegasse

buena vista said:


> oooh.. shouldn't have said that.. mr. krups and I both have a thing for fiery red italians.



Are coffee makers like dogs- owners tend to look similiar


----------



## buena vista

mlegasse said:


> Are coffee makers like dogs- owners tend to look similiar



I sure hope not.. very high maintenance and too many strange appendages that I don't know what to do with.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> I think I am going to find out who decided that a 9am meeting on a saturday morning was a good idea and shoot them.
> 
> on one of the other subjects, I just bought my annual copy of turbo tax last night.  I think I have everything else I need sitting in the tax pile, so maybe this week.  Hopefully I'll get some money back this year instead of owing like last year.



And then you can come to WDW in May!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning all - Busy around here today 


Sha said:


> doesnt drink coffee.... but thanks anyways...


Glad to see that I am not the only one who doesn't drink coffee 


Kimmielee said:


> *Ok, I'm outta here.  Time to shower and hit the road.  Hannah Montana movie this morning at 10:30 then lunch with a friend and his son.  *
> 
> *Y'all behave.  Yeah, like THAT's going to happen...  *



We are going to see this today too!


----------



## mlegasse

buena vista said:


> I sure hope not.. very high maintenance and too many strange appendages that I don't know what to do with.



See why it stays in cabinet..


----------



## libertybell7

mlegasse said:


> See why it stays in cabinet..




I thought "It" was supposed to rub the lotion on "Its" skin....

I'm sick I know....


----------



## mlegasse

libertybell7 said:


> I thought "It" was supposed to rub the lotion on "Its" skin....



 it's too early for this "gentlemen"
brewing #2 pot-onto turbotax


----------



## Carrieannew

mlegasse said:


> it's too early for this "gentlemen"
> brewing #2 pot-onto turbotax



Is it ever to early?


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Is it ever to early?



aren't you supposed to be solving for X?


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> aren't you supposed to be solving for X?



Already did. And this time I passed the pre-test with 94% 

To bad its only the pretest and now I need to take the test

Something seems to be bringing me good luck


----------



## mlegasse

Carrieannew said:


> Is it ever to early?



true enough


----------



## libertybell7

Carrie did you end my corner visit yet


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Carrie did you end my corner visit yet



If you have to ask the question I think you already know the answer


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Already did. And this time I passed the pre-test with 94%
> 
> To bad its only the pretest and now I need to take the test
> 
> Something seems to be bringing me good luck



Way to go!!  

probably Kimmie's chearleading earlier


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Way to go!!
> 
> probably Kimmie's chearleading earlier



Must have been the scary lookin chearleader


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Already did. And this time I passed the pre-test with 94%
> 
> To bad its only the pretest and now I need to take the test
> 
> Something seems to be bringing me good luck



That is Awesome!!   

 for the test 

YOu can do it!!


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Already did. And this time I passed the pre-test with 94%
> 
> To bad its only the pretest and now I need to take the test
> 
> Something seems to be bringing me good luck



Congrats!!!  Now go do the real thing!!!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Congrats!!!  Now go do the real thing!!!



She will. Today's Groundhog Day..tomorrow will be a repeat of today.


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> If you have to ask the question I think you already know the answer



But my forehead is starting to get pointed


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> Carrie did you end my corner visit yet





Carrieannew said:


> If you have to ask the question I think you already know the answer



Liberty, didn't you learn the magic words in Kindergarden???

"your not the boss of me"


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> But my forehead is starting to get pointed



hmmm sounds like a personal problem


----------



## libertybell7

Master Mason said:


> Liberty, didn't you learn the magic words in Kindergarden???
> 
> "your not the boss of me"




She likes this one better


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> She likes this one better


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> She likes this one better




Your gonna get one of these if your not careful


----------



## libertybell7

Master Mason said:


> Your gonna get one of these if your not careful




She probably like that too


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Your gonna get one of these if your not careful





libertybell7 said:


> She probably like that too



ha ha ha

Not sure I would want to kiss his buttocks


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> That is Awesome!!
> 
> for the test
> 
> YOu can do it!!





Sha said:


> Congrats!!!  Now go do the real thing!!!




Just got a 95 on the chapter test

Rock on


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> But my forehead is starting to get pointed



You know some people would enjoy being in the corner 

And having people visit from time to time


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> You know some people would enjoy being in the corner
> 
> And having people visit from time to time


----------



## vital

Carrieannew said:


> Algebra... worst part is its only the pretest.. i have one more chance to pass with an 80 and when i get lucky enough for that i get to move on to the test.  Thats just this weeks work
> 
> Thats what I get for being sick all week and not getting any of it done.
> 
> Thank you though! I will need it. I think this is the time I will pass... Last time had a 72.. which is so close.



I'm taking College Algebra online at the moment. It sucks ***, let me tell ya!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


>


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> I'm taking College Algebra online at the moment. It sucks ***, let me tell ya!!!



Me too! 

What college??


----------



## buena vista

vital said:


> I'm taking College Algebra online at the moment. It sucks ***, let me tell ya!!!



*** ... I think the words you're looking for are "monkey balls", but you may have to pay royalties to Carrie. Pretty sure she accepts disney dollars in her swiss bank account.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> *** ... I think the words you're looking for are "monkey balls", but you may have to pay royalties to Carrie. Pretty sure she accepts disney dollars in her swiss bank account.



 

Yup I do accept disney dollars as I will be in Disney World in 5 days!!!!!!!! 

I will allow Paula to use my term though. I have a feeling she would use it at the correct moments


----------



## vital

I'm taking it at my local community college. Cheaper and easier than a major university. Next it's Statistics, Chem I and II. Then I'm off into the BSN program. I have my Associates Degree in nursing, but my job wants me to get a BSN for my position.


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> I'm taking it at my local community college. Cheaper and easier than a major university. Next it's Statistics, Chem I and II. Then I'm off into the BSN program. I have my Associates Degree in nursing, but my job wants me to get a BSN for my position.



 statistics and chem


----------



## tawasdave

vital said:


> I'm taking College Algebra online at the moment. It sucks ***, let me tell ya!!!




Ah, algebra is easy...dealing with a certain biting woman...thats hard...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ah, algebra is easy...dealing with a certain biting woman...thats hard...


----------



## vital

Carrieannew said:


> Yup I do accept disney dollars as I will be in Disney World in 5 days!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will allow Paula to use my term though. I have a feeling she would use it at the correct moments



Yes, ma'am, I certainly would! We're gonna have fun in May!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Yes, ma'am, I certainly would! We're gonna have fun in May!!!



Word


----------



## vital

Carrie? Do I detect issues with violent outbursts with your teeth?


----------



## PirateMel

you all suck, sitting her at work, and everyone is playing 

5 MORE Days !

Mason - cute smiley

Oh yeah, had to wait 30 mnutes but got a starbucks this am.


----------



## buena vista

vital said:


> Carrie? Do I detect issues with violent outbursts with your teeth?



not violence.. affection. right carrie?


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> coffee's brewing.. SB Columbian wafting through my condo and shiny happy people on the Dis solo thread. sun's coming out and I have less than 2 months before my WDW trip. Life is good.



Gosh you all got up late.  I've been up since 6 a.m., had my coffee, read the paper, done the grocery shopping and even had my hair cut.  And this was all done before 10 a.m.  Will be meeting Jazmine at 1 p.m. at the Disney Store.    



Sha said:


> Nope.... still waiting for some other info to arrive





Master Mason said:


> I think I am going to find out who decided that a 9am meeting on a Saturday morning was a good idea and shoot them.
> 
> on one of the other subjects, I just bought my annual copy of turbo tax last night.  I think I have everything else I need sitting in the tax pile, so maybe this week.  Hopefully I'll get some money back this year instead of owing like last year.



I still need to pick up my Turbo Tax, but I'm in no rush, I to am still waiting on some other info to arrived.


----------



## libertybell7

Relax Mel..I'm at work too

I'm going to ask Carrie if I can fit in her suitcase and go with her.


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Carrie? Do I detect issues with violent outbursts with your teeth?



See it was just once. And I can not say what Dave did to provoke it. And besides the fact that at the time he told me he enjoyed it.. Just dont understand guys  



PirateMel said:


> you all suck, sitting her at work, and everyone is playing



Mel where did you hear that.. Damn rep follows me everywhere


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> not violence.. affection. right carrie?



At the time it was affection.. has now turned to violence towards that certain person who shall remain nameles


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> I'm taking it at my local community college. Cheaper and easier than a major university. Next it's Statistics, Chem I and II. Then I'm off into the BSN program. I have my Associates Degree in nursing, but my job wants me to get a BSN for my position.



Had the option for Stats or algebra for the ADN here and when looking to see I would need Stats for BSN, I took that so I wouldnt have to do 2 maths  I have Chem I & II to do too.. eventually.

Oh... ICU was a good experience Vital!!!


----------



## vital

I'm sure he did enjoy it but won't admit it. 

I'm off to shower and shop. May go for sushi later while E is at a birthday party. Y'all have a great day!!!


----------



## vital

Sha said:


> Had the option for Stats or algebra for the ADN here and when looking to see I would need Stats for BSN, I took that so I wouldnt have to do 2 maths  I have Chem I & II to do too.. eventually.
> 
> Oh... ICU was a good experience Vital!!!



I'm glad you had fun!!! When do you do your ER rotation?


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> I'm sure he did enjoy it but won't admit it.
> 
> I'm off to shower and shop. May go for sushi later while E is at a birthday party. Y'all have a great day!!!



I want some sushi!!! maybe we should take a trip to the California Grill?? They have some good sushi... or in Japan at Epcot



vital said:


> I'm glad you had fun!!! When do you do your ER rotation?




Am not getting an observation day in the ED... going to be in the Cardiac Cath Lab on the 18th


----------



## PirateMel

libertybell7 said:


> Relax Mel..I'm at work too
> 
> I'm going to ask Carrie if I can fit in her suitcase and go with her.



I only have a carryon 
No more wine after a really bad day - Kimmie my head really hurts this morning kinda like you video.  
But at least if it was tequilla i would have had a good time to deserve this pain.


----------



## libertybell7

PirateMel said:


> I only have a carryon
> No more wine after a really bad day - Kimmie my head really hurts this morning kinda like you video.
> But at least if it was tequilla i would have had a good time to deserve this pain.




Ouch wine headache.....Bad!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> *Yes Aliens abducted me... but funny thing... one of them... his name was Halbert... well, he LOVED Disney! *
> 
> *So... I couldn't come back to chat. We flew around in space all night.  I don't remember everything.  However, I found this on my pillow when I woke up this morning:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should I be worried?  *



um, Kimmie? I am a bit concerned...

There is another Spirit sale!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> 05/15/2008NK195 Detroit (DTW) to Orlando (MCO) 5:55 PM-8:40 PMDeluxe Leather951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05/19/2008NK892 Orlando (MCO) to Detroit (DTW) 6:05 PM-8:45 PMDeluxe Leather951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Passengers: 1Airfare+: $102.00
> Taxes and Fees:$21.00 (what's this?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel Insurance++:$0.00 (Tell me more)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $9 Fare Club+++:$09.00 (Tell me more)
> Total:$123.00
> *Total Due:$123.00*
> 
> Use SAVE48 for the code!



Kimmie I have it up on my screen right now!
Itching, itching, I better call my mom first


----------



## Mrsduck101

goofydadof3 said:


> I'll do your taxes if you do my laundry
> 
> 
> it supposed to be 60 today, i think i am taking the hog out.



Oh Oh I'll do the laundry if I get a ride on the hog


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> Kimmie I have it up on my screen right now!
> Itching, itching, I better call my mom first




Just DO IT ....quack quack


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Carrie and Mel...
> 
> currently the temps are  looking to run in mid seventies to low 80s to next weekend



Sounds wonderful!  We had thunder and lightning while it snowed last night.   Crazy Colorado weather!  I do love my Colorado but I am seriously thinking of moving to sunshine before I have to spend another winter here.   Have a couple of choices, Arizona, California or Florida but one in particular is calling my name louder then the others.  

I'll be in Tampa next weekend for work and then going to Orlando on Monday night for the week.  Even though I have to work during the days...I will have from 4:00pm on to enjoy by favorite place!  Can't wait!  

Welcome to all of the newbies!   Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Just DO IT ....quack quack



Did you do it TD??? (sounds so personal)


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Sounds wonderful!  We had thunder and lightning while it snowed last night.   Crazy Colorado weather!  I do love my Colorado but I am seriously thinking of moving to sunshine before I have to spend another winter here.   Have a couple of choices, Arizona, California or Florida but one in particular is calling my name louder then the others.
> 
> I'll be in Tampa next weekend for work and then going to Orlando on Monday night for the week.  Even though I have to work during the days...I will have from 4:00pm on to enjoy by favorite place!  Can't wait!
> 
> Welcome to all of the newbies!   Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Am thinking it NOT Florida or Arizona!! LOL which is how it should be... never heard/seen thunder/lightning during a snow storm... 

hopefully weather will still be great for your trip! Sorry I cant really run down to hang out, but things are moving quick!


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Just DO IT ....quack quack



Have you? Huh? Huh? Huh?

I'm waiting for her to call me back


----------



## mlegasse

Mrsduck101 said:


> Oh Oh I'll do the laundry if I get a ride on the hog



yes that's a deal to be considered- taxes complete off to shop.


----------



## CoMickey

Carrieannew said:


> Algebra... worst part is its only the pretest.. i have one more chance to pass with an 80 and when i get lucky enough for that i get to move on to the test.  Thats just this weeks work
> 
> Thats what I get for being sick all week and not getting any of it done.
> 
> Thank you though! I will need it. I think this is the time I will pass... Last time had a 72.. which is so close.



You can do it Carrie!   My daughter struggled with her college Algebra last semester but passed with a C+ I was so happy that she passed after her struggling that a C was fine with me! She has now decided to change from her Communications major to a Biology major...she wants to be a dentist. Yikes!   More years of college to pay for! But I guess if she sticks with it, I'll get free dental work!   

Good luck and go study!   Sorry that's the mom in me talking!


----------



## buena vista

mlegasse said:


> yes that's a deal to be considered- taxes complete off to shop.



Good girl!  you've earned your break. spent most of my morning pre-cleaning for the cleaner before the superbowl party tomorrow.. and then the vicious circle starts all over again..


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Did you do it TD??? (sounds so personal)




Well..um...nope..not yet...making sure I have a roomie first...


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Well..um...nope..not yet...making sure I have a roomie first...



$123 I may just book it and worry about the rest later


----------



## PirateMel

Mrsduck101 said:


> $123 I may just book it and worry about the rest later



JUST DO IT! - that is a deal to good to pass up


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

is on speed...we never appraoched anywhere near this pace before...it's more like a chat room!

Have fun!

Bill


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Good girl!  you've earned your break. spent most of my morning pre-cleaning for the cleaner before the superbowl party tomorrow.. and then the vicious circle starts all over again..




I find it amusing that people clean... before the person who cleans for them arrives


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Am thinking it NOT Florida or Arizona!! LOL which is how it should be... never heard/seen thunder/lightning during a snow storm...
> 
> hopefully weather will still be great for your trip! Sorry I cant really run down to hang out, but things are moving quick!



Ha ha Sha...you have me figured out, don't you?   CA was not even on my list until oh about 7 months ago.  And I guess since I bought a DL annual PP...CA is the top runner   I wish you could come and hang out for a night too but I totally understand!


----------



## Sha

mickeysbestfriend said:


> is on speed...we never appraoched anywhere near this pace before...it's more like a chat room!
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Bill



I was thinking more like too much caffiene...


----------



## mlegasse

buena vista said:


> Good girl!  you've earned your break. spent most of my morning pre-cleaning for the cleaner before the superbowl party tomorrow.. and then the vicious circle starts all over again..



Thanks i'm pretty dam happy it's over, efiled and all.. Can't locate my shopping partner so i've decided to tackle the other papers floating about and rid the scene of 2007-i'm feeling the organization bug and i'm convinced it's the marketing worlds fault for putting all the crap on sale every January those more organized than myself
 continues here as well
So exciting, i know

Carrie, have you packed yet? Congrats on the pretest


----------



## goofydadof3

libertybell7 said:


> That means I love you





Shawn knows his music

too bad about his choice is girls


----------



## goofydadof3

buena vista said:


> I sure hope not.. very high maintenance and too many strange appendages that I don't know what to do with.





coffee makers or dogs?


----------



## lionking_lady16

Ok guys, thats nuts...from 6'oclock this morning, until just now when I wake up (9:30)  there are already 8 PAGES of new stuff from when one of you decided to post just after you got up?!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## katydidbug1

Hey all

Just taking a quick break form work...thought i would be out of here at 1....not looking to good, right now...UGH

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!!!


----------



## libertybell7

lionking_lady16 said:


> Ok guys, thats nuts...from 6'oclock this morning, until just now when I wake up (9:30)  there are already 8 PAGES of new stuff from when one of you decided to post just after you got up?!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH





Would that be me? I wish I got up that late... I was already A work when I said good morning....


----------



## Carrieannew

mlegasse said:


> Thanks i'm pretty dam happy it's over, efiled and all.. Can't locate my shopping partner so i've decided to tackle the other papers floating about and rid the scene of 2007-i'm feeling the organization bug and i'm convinced it's the marketing worlds fault for putting all the crap on sale every January those more organized than myself
> continues here as well
> So exciting, i know
> 
> Carrie, have you packed yet? Congrats on the pretest



nope. Maybe tomorrow.. Maybe will just pack Wed night



goofydadof3 said:


> Shawn knows his music
> 
> too bad about his choice is girls



not sure who thats directed at

But its not very nice


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Have you? Huh? Huh? Huh?
> 
> I'm waiting for her to call me back



Did you hear back.. did ya did ya?

You can ask my mom if you like hehehe

Maybe then she wouldnt complain about just taking my one when sh does


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> I find it amusing that people clean... before the person who cleans for them arrives



sad I know, but trust me it needed it. would've been like showing up at the dentist after eating a handful of oreo cookies.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just taking a quick break form work...thought i would be out of here at 1....not looking to good, right now...UGH
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!!!



Need a java run??


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> nope. Maybe tomorrow.. Maybe will just pack Wed night
> 
> 
> 
> not sure who thats directed at
> 
> But its not very nice



Should we team up on him


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Did you hear back.. did ya did ya?
> 
> You can ask my mom if you like hehehe
> 
> Maybe then she wouldnt complain about just taking my one when sh does



No, but....

I'd tell you to ask gdad but you're not talking to him


----------



## Mrsduck101

buena vista said:


> sad I know, but trust me it needed it. would've been like showing up at the dentist after eating a handful of oreo cookies.




That is such a lovely visual!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Should we team up on him



Nope nothing further to say



Mrsduck101 said:


> No, but....
> 
> I'd tell you to ask gdad but you're not talking to him



Was asking you  

Book the ticket.. worry about the rest later.


----------



## buena vista

Mrsduck101 said:


> That is such a lovely visual!



Sorry for the gross (literally) exaggeration.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Was asking you
> 
> Book the ticket.. worry about the rest later.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


>



If I could get a rate like that I would be all over it
but then again it seems to be keep going down.. might go down more hehe


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Nope nothing further to say
> 
> 
> 
> Was asking you
> 
> Book the ticket.. worry about the rest later.




Ok


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> Need a java run??




OMG!!!!  yes...the Dunks from this morning is long gone


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Ok



Are you thinking of joining the May trip?


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Are you thinking of joining the May trip?



Why yes I am......


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Why yes I am......



He has been brought to the dark side.. 

Maybe it was the cookies I offered

Cant turn back now


----------



## Carrieannew

Oh my Gosh Mel

I completely forgot to do the 5 day Banana dance

Here goes


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> He has been brought to the dark side..
> 
> Maybe it was the cookies I offered
> 
> Cant turn back now



I dont plan to


----------



## Sha

OHHHHH the Aristocats will be out on DVD on the 5th


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> I dont plan to



Did anyone tell him about the shirt rule?


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Did anyone tell him about the shirt rule?



Nope

I dont think so


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> OHHHHH the Aristocats will be out on DVD on the 5th



Everybody wants to be a cat...


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> OHHHHH the Aristocats will be out on DVD on the 5th



Gosh I dont think I can say I have seen that one


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Gosh I dont think I can say I have seen that one



Well you need to fix that! (goodness and she even is OWNED by a cat


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Well you need to fix that! (goodness and she even is OWNED by a cat



 

Cause Im a big ole slacker

Maybe Louie has seen it. Ill ask him


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Everybody wants to be a cat...



What I have to dress like a cat


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> What I have to dress like a cat


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


>



does that mean he already has the costume to dress like a cat?


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> does that mean he already has the costume to dress like a cat?




Nope no costumes, Unless you are talking about my wardrobe...

But i am not wearing a puke green shirt..I already have a spiffy jacket that color for work.


----------



## libertybell7

OK time expired on the costume thing..
That means I dont have to wear one


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> He has been brought to the dark side..
> 
> Maybe it was the cookies I offered
> 
> Cant turn back now




<-----about to toss my cookies!!!


----------



## buena vista

Mrsduck101 said:


> Everybody wants to be a cat...



best jazz scene in an animated film.. almost as good as Now You Has Jazz


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Nope no costumes, Unless you are talking about my wardrobe...
> 
> But i am not wearing a puke green shirt..I already have a spiffy jacket that color for work.





libertybell7 said:


> OK time expired on the costume thing..
> That means I dont have to wear one


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Oh my Gosh Mel
> 
> I completely forgot to do the 5 day Banana dance
> 
> Here goes



Yipee!

Still at work  - oh conversions really suck - right Cait?


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Yipee!
> 
> Still at work  - oh conversions really suck - right Cait?



me?? slacker

Never hehe

Just because I have not packed or made a packing list.. i thought about it.. should count for something


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Yipee!
> 
> Still at work  - oh conversions really suck - right Cait?



Still at work myself, yes the do....but I have some of this now 






So I am now a very happy girl


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Still at work myself, yes the do....but I have some of this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am now a very happy girl




Life is good when you have starbucks in your hand


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Still at work myself, yes the do....but I have some of this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am now a very happy girl



Glad to help a fellow disneyphile


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Glad to help a fellow disneyphile



That is very nice of you lv. Need to keep cait going and feed the starbucks addiction


----------



## Sha

goofydadof3 said:


> <-----about to toss my cookies!!!



Be nice



katydidbug1 said:


> Still at work myself, yes the do....but I have some of this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am now a very happy girl





buena vista said:


> Glad to help a fellow disneyphile



Did you deliver BV??? that was so nice!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Did you deliver BV??? that was so nice!



Cait's been one of my guardians since I joined Dis, so I was happy to say "thanks" in person... and no one should have to work in the office on a Saturday without the proper fuel.


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> Cait's been one of my guardians since I joined Dis, so I was happy to say "thanks" in person... and no one should have to work in the office on a Saturday without the proper fuel.



Did i miss something???


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Did i miss something???



Did LV not bring you starbucks also Shawn?


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Did LV not bring you starbucks also Shawn?



the Berkshires are a bit far for a house call.. and I thought you had Shawn on bread & water?


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> the Berkshires are a bit far for a house call.. and I thought you had Shawn on bread & water?




He's got a point


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> the Berkshires are a bit far for a house call.. and I thought you had Shawn on bread & water?



He was released from the corner early for good behavior


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> He was released from the corner early for good behavior






Free for the moment!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> He was released from the corner early for good behavior



Congrats Shawn.. just be sure you don't violate your parole. I'd hate to think what Carrie might do if she's capable of biting people she likes.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Congrats Shawn.. just be sure you don't violate your parole. I'd hate to think what Carrie might do if she's capable of biting people she likes.



 

I tried to leave no marks for Shawn but well sometimes I get carried away


----------



## Mr Smee23

Greetings all, Its a beautiful Saturday, in the South.  I am going to pick up my daughter.  Than we are going to have a movie night at home.  I will miss ya'll in chat.  But this will be better time spent.  See ya'll tommorrow night.


Smee


----------



## Mrsduck101

buena vista said:


> Cait's been one of my guardians since I joined Dis, so I was happy to say "thanks" in person... and no one should have to work in the office on a Saturday without the proper fuel.



That was so sweet!


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Let me know how that is. My mom is taking my daughter monday. She didnt even get me a ticket.. how rude. Its ok because I will spend that evening getting a pedicure and trying to look purdty for vacation


 


Carrieannew said:


> Already did. And this time I passed the pre-test with 94%
> 
> To bad its only the pretest and now I need to take the test
> 
> Something seems to be bringing me good luck


 


Carrieannew said:


> Just got a 95 on the chapter test
> 
> Rock on


 
Carrie, HM movie ROCKED and Kayla is going to love it. It was filled with some behind the scenes stuff and her concert and the movie was directed  by Kenny Ortega - the same master mind behind HSM. 

Congrats on your pre-test and chaper test... It must have been the scary cheerleader!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sha said:


> OHHHHH the Aristocats will be out on DVD on the 5th


 
Blockbuster had it today... it's playing NOW!!!!! Noah was busting at the seams for it... Great quality and it includes a virtual kitten game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






buena vista said:


> Cait's been one of my guardians since I joined Dis, so I was happy to say "thanks" in person... and no one should have to work in the office on a Saturday without the proper fuel.


 
That was soooo sweet BV... Cait deserves to be pampered. 
By the way.... here's my Guardian Angel...


----------



## Kimmielee

Mr Smee23 said:


> Greetings all, Its a beautiful Saturday, in the South. I am going to pick up my daughter. Than we are going to have a movie night at home. I will miss ya'll in chat. But this will be better time spent. See ya'll tommorrow night.
> 
> 
> Smee


 Great choice Smee... spoken like a dedicated Dad.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Mr Smee23 said:


> Greetings all, Its a beautiful Saturday, in the South.  I am going to pick up my daughter.  Than we are going to have a movie night at home.  I will miss ya'll in chat.  But this will be better time spent.  See ya'll tommorrow night.
> 
> 
> Smee



Have a great time with your daughter Smee!


----------



## Carrieannew

Awesome Kimmie. Kayla cant wait. Not sure my mom feels the same way though hehehe 

And um I didnt realize my guardian angel was pulling double duty.


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> $123 I may just book it and worry about the rest later





tawasdave said:


> Well..um...nope..not yet...making sure I have a roomie first...



I would offer you two to share my room, but I think it would get a little bit kinky.    



lionking_lady16 said:


> Ok guys, thats nuts...from 6'oclock this morning, until just now when I wake up (9:30)  there are already 8 PAGES of new stuff from when one of you decided to post just after you got up?!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Kat,  I agree, it's NUTS.  Some folks just need to get a life.  


On another note, Jazmine and I met today at the Disney Store. There's a Startbuck's right next door.  So where do you think we went to sit down and chat?     You got it, Starbuck's.........Guys, you don't know what you're missing, Jazmine is a very cute young woman.  If only my son. Jason, wasn't so young, I would fix them up.   Oh but I can't do that, I'm trying to get Kat and Jason together.


----------



## libertybell7

Have a good one Smee.


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Awesome Kimmie. Kayla cant wait. Not sure my mom feels the same way though hehehe
> 
> And um I didnt realize my guardian angel was pulling double duty.



I can see the corner in the very near future....

Um nice diaper on your angel carrie...I take it he's not housebroken yet


----------



## goofydadof3

That was soooo sweet BV... Cait deserves to be pampered. 
By the way.... here's my Guardian Angel... 





[/QUOTE]



I wish you 'd stop showing my picture to everyone, i was young and need the money!!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I can see the corner in the very near future....
> 
> Um nice diaper on your angel carrie...I take it he's not housebroken yet



 are you jealous of my angel?


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Greetings all, Its a beautiful Saturday, in the South.  I am going to pick up my daughter.  Than we are going to have a movie night at home.  I will miss ya'll in chat.  But this will be better time spent.  See ya'll tommorrow night.
> 
> 
> Smee




That's great Smee. Spend all the time with her, she's more important this us.......


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> are you jealous of my angel?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


>



I think with the Guardian Angel and Spiderman it might get a little like this


----------



## libertybell7




----------



## buena vista

goofydadof3 said:


> That was soooo sweet BV... Cait deserves to be pampered.
> By the way.... here's my Guardian Angel...





I wish you 'd stop showing my picture to everyone, i was young and need the money!![/QUOTE]


LOL  

Cait IS sweet. As for pampering, that's the purpose of the 17 yr old single malt in my hand now.. I should feel guilty for coddling a scottish minor, but I don't. This is almost old enough to be out on its own.


----------



## vital

Kim, did we decide on POP or POFQ?


----------



## Kimmielee

goofydadof3 said:


> I wish you 'd stop showing my picture to everyone, i was young and need the money!!


 
I'm soooo sorry, I couldn't resist since you sent it to me... I just HAD to share since you are so adorable!  



Carrieannew said:


> Awesome Kimmie. Kayla cant wait. Not sure my mom feels the same way though hehehe
> 
> And um I didnt realize my guardian angel was pulling double duty.


 


Carrieannew said:


> are you jealous of my angel?


 
Hey Penguin Lady... Back off... he's MINE... or I'll have to do this:  (Jen I swear I didn't steal this from your MySpace page!)


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Kim, did we decide on POP or POFQ?



Pop  

Just my opinion anyways hehehe


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Hey Penguin Lady... Back off... he's MINE... or I'll have to do this:  (Jen I swear I didn't steal this from your MySpace page!)



 I love that video

*** note to self.. do not stand near kimmie if there is a hole in ice ****


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Kim, did we decide on POP or POFQ?


 
*Pop if we want to be with "them".... or POFQ if we don't...*     

*Pop was our choice so we have more $$$ for other more important things!*


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> *Pop if we want to be with "them".... or POFQ if we don't...*
> 
> *Pop was our choice so we have more $$$ for other more important things!*



:::Wakes up:::


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> *Pop if we want to be with "them".... or POFQ if we don't...*
> 
> *Pop was our choice so we have more $$$ for other more important things!*



 

them.. you mean hose man right


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> *Pop if we want to be with "them".... or POFQ if we don't...*
> 
> *Pop was our choice so we have more $$$ for other more important things!*



Oh, Kimmie, are we planning to drink are those?  If so, I'm ready...... In fact I started last night....


----------



## goofydadof3

Hey Penguin Lady... Back off... he's MINE... or I'll have to do this:  (Jen I swear I didn't steal this from your MySpace page!) 






[/QUOTE]





this is like the first time i met carrie


----------



## lionking_lady16

ttester9612 said:


> I would offer you two to share my room, but I think it would get a little bit kinky.
> 
> 
> 
> Kat,  I agree, it's NUTS.  Some folks just need to get a life.
> 
> 
> On another note, Jazmine and I met today at the Disney Store. There's a Startbuck's right next door.  So where do you think we went to sit down and chat?     You got it, Starbuck's.........Guys, you don't know what you're missing, Jazmine is a very cute young woman.  If only my son. Jason, wasn't so young, I would fix them up.   Oh but I can't do that, I'm trying to get Kat and Jason together.




Hehe TT yeah I can barely keep up here!!! Any pic luck yet?!   Ooh and have fun in chat tonight! I shall miss ya'll dearly!


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Hey Penguin Lady... Back off... he's MINE... or I'll have to do this:  (Jen I swear I didn't steal this from your MySpace page!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is like the first time i met carrie



Thats exactly how I remember it too... Me pushing you into the hole


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Thats exactly how I remember it too... Me pushing you into the hole



All you crazy penguins


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> All you crazy penguins



Excuse me lady

Do we have an answer on May?? Come on now

I will glady roommate with anyone.. hold on.. let me take that anyone part out


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Excuse me lady
> 
> Do we have an answer on May?? Come on now
> 
> I will glady roommate with anyone.. hold on.. let me take that anyone part out



Will you get rid of the no shirt rule? I just know I will burn if I can't wear a shirt 

Thought you were keeping a Smee in your room?


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Will you get rid of the no shirt rule? I just know I will burn if I can't wear a shirt
> 
> Thought you were keeping a Smee in your room?



I'm keeping my options open!


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> Will you get rid of the no shirt rule? I just know I will burn if I can't wear a shirt
> 
> Thought you were keeping a Smee in your room?





Carrieannew said:


> I'm keeping my options open!



Keep it clean, keep it clean, remember this is a family board


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Hey M,
> 
> "I'm freezin' at peewee hockey.."
> 
> Dunks works for me, but I need to cut it with milk..too acidic for me. I sometimes go to the neighborhood DD during the week on my way to work on lazy days - when I don't make something here. I prefer SB columbian straight up or italian/espresso roast with frothed milk (have one of those aerolatte thingamajiggers).



<swoon>


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Thats exactly how I remember it too... Me pushing you into the hole


 
Taken out of context... and


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> Nope no costumes, Unless you are talking about my wardrobe...
> 
> But i am not wearing a puke green shirt..I already have a spiffy jacket that color for work.



Ooh, I missed *all* the fun...are there pictures??


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> Cait's been one of my guardians since I joined Dis, so I was happy to say "thanks" in person... and no one should have to work in the office on a Saturday without the proper fuel.



And it was a very welcome visit   

That was soooo sweet BV... Cait deserves to be pampered. 

ended up putting in 8 hours today....off to dinner with one of my friends...I see a very large glass of wine in my future




buena vista said:


> Cait IS sweet. As for pampering, that's the purpose of the 17 yr old single malt in my hand now.. I should feel guilty for coddling a scottish minor, but I don't. This is almost old enough to be out on its own.


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> As for pampering, that's the purpose of the 17 yr old single malt in my hand now.. I should feel guilty for coddling a scottish minor, but I don't. This is almost old enough to be out on its own.



Is 17 years long enough that the battery acid taste has warn off?


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Cait's been one of my guardians since I joined Dis, so I was happy to say "thanks" in person... and no one should have to work in the office on a Saturday without the proper fuel.



Awww that was nice.... too bad everyone is so spread out from me... 



Mr Smee23 said:


> Greetings all, Its a beautiful Saturday, in the South.  I am going to pick up my daughter.  Than we are going to have a movie night at home.  I will miss ya'll in chat.  But this will be better time spent.  See ya'll tommorrow night.
> 
> Smee



Have a great night Smee



Mrsduck101 said:


> Will you get rid of the no shirt rule? I just know I will burn if I can't wear a shirt



Everyone is responsible for their own attire, but no shirts with names one them.... if you only knew....


----------



## Master Mason

CoasterAddict said:


> Is 17 years long enough that the battery acid taste has warn off?



CG, we really need to get you off of the battery acid...


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> Everyone is responsible for their own attire, but no shirts with names one them.... if you only knew....





Maybe I don't want to know


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Everyone is responsible for their own attire, but no shirts with names one them.... if you only knew....



So how are we do know each other?  Wear Pengiun buttons


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Keep it clean, keep it clean, remember this is a family board



Another member of the board police geez



Kimmielee said:


> Taken out of context... and



Ohhhhh you have a dirty mind.. that never crossed my mind


----------



## Sha

Mrsduck101 said:


> Maybe I don't want to know



no.... you really dont... LOL



ttester9612 said:


> So how are we do know each other?  Wear Pengiun buttons



I had no trouble knowing who was who without shirts with names on them back in October or before then when I met some others... you just know... Anyways, there are some pics available of some of us on some of the photo site (REGARDLESS if we LIKE the pic or not... right Mel???)

If you are meeting up at a certain spot that helps... or can call their cell phones


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I had no trouble knowing who was who without shirts with names on them back in October or before then when I met some others... you just know... Anyways, there are some pics available of some of us on some of the photo site (REGARDLESS if we LIKE the pic or not... right Mel???)
> 
> If you are meeting up at a certain spot that helps... or can call their cell phones



I know what mean, when I met Jazmine today.  When I saw her, I just knew that was her.  It's strange how us DIsner's know it each.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> If you are meeting up at a certain spot that helps... or can call their cell phones[/COLOR][/FONT]



Well we all know Smee's number


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> I know what mean, when I met Jazmine today.  When I saw her, I just knew that was her.  It's strange how us DIsner's know it each.



Yep we sure knew who each other was . Must be that Dis connection I just finished my taxes online Luckily I don't have many deductions or own a home. The more I make the more they take  but atleast I do not owe anything either


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> I would offer you two to share my room, but I think it would get a little bit kinky.
> 
> 
> 
> Kat,  I agree, it's NUTS.  Some folks just need to get a life.
> 
> 
> On another note, Jazmine and I met today at the Disney Store. There's a Startbuck's right next door.  So where do you think we went to sit down and chat?     You got it, Starbuck's.........Guys, you don't know what you're missing, Jazmine is a very cute young woman.  If only my son. Jason, wasn't so young, I would fix them up.   Oh but I can't do that, I'm trying to get Kat and Jason together.



AWWWW shucks, thanks for the compliment Teresa  I had a great time and could have stayed to talk more, but I had to meet up with another  friend for lunch. As you know I totally lost track of the time until he called me to see where I was. I'm so glad I drove down. Remember to pass along that hug I gave you to everyone in May for me Man I wish I could be there. Anyone got an extra suitycase to that maybe a 5'5 women could fit into?


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> And it was a very welcome visit
> 
> That was soooo sweet BV... Cait deserves to be pampered.
> 
> ended up putting in 8 hours today....off to dinner with one of my friends...I see a very large glass of wine in my future



See there are nice people here BV - and Cait is one of the best.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> no.... you really dont... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I had no trouble knowing who was who without shirts with names on them back in October or before then when I met some others... you just know... Anyways, there are some pics available of some of us on some of the photo site (REGARDLESS if we LIKE the pic or not... right Mel???)
> 
> If you are meeting up at a certain spot that helps... or can call their cell phones



Nothing worse than having my picture taken, except having a rotten one of me with captions posted, I might add.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Well we all know Smee's number



Haha I was going to respond to that and post smee's number  

great minds think alike


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> Well we all know Smee's number



Good one, we sure do.....


----------



## libertybell7

Please tell me that he did not give out his # in chat


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Please tell me that he did not give out his # in chat



Of course he did
He was trying to help you though when you couldnt see


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Of course he did
> He was trying to help you though when you couldnt see




Well i'm glad everyone wrote it down for me


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Well i'm glad everyone wrote it down for me



I wrote it down because Mel and I plan to drunk dial him next week


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> I wrote it down because Mel and I plan to drunk dial him next week



Next week? Thought you were already doing that?


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> I wrote it down because Mel and I plan to drunk dial him next week




Poor Smee what with bringing his gas and the comments from chat the other night..Remember the in and out comment


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Next week? Thought you were already doing that?



 

Was just giving the reason why I added his number to my phone in the first place hehe

Didnt say I wasnt using it


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> I wrote it down because Mel and I plan to drunk dial him next week



So when do you want me to give you my #?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> So when do you want me to give you my #?



Not sure you can handle my dirty text messeges


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mr Smee23 said:


> Greetings all, Its a beautiful Saturday, in the South.  I am going to pick up my daughter.  Than we are going to have a movie night at home.  I will miss ya'll in chat.  But this will be better time spent.  See ya'll tommorrow night.
> 
> 
> Smee



Have a great time!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> So when do you want me to give you my #?



And isnt the guy supposed to ask for the girls number? geez
slacker


----------



## vital

So, what is the site with the pictures on it?


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> And isnt the guy supposed to ask for the girls number? geez
> slacker




Haha I guess you win that one...My number is 867 5309

Oh dont worry I can handle it


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> So, what is the site with the pictures on it?



Cait may have some pics up, and we know that Time does.... and I am trying to work on pics but doing other things too... and will eventually have a few up.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Haha I guess you win that one...My number is 867 5309
> 
> Oh dont worry I can handle it



You seriously just posted your number here


----------



## vital

Jenny I got your number.....


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> You seriously just posted your number here




No I just seriously dated myself


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> No I just seriously dated myself



I called but only some chick named Jenny answered


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> I called but only some chick named Jenny answered




Did you bite her ?


----------



## vital

I don't know who that girl is on Time's Oct 2007 people page is with her tongue curled...........but she's hot


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Did you bite her ?



I only bite men


----------



## katydidbug1

vital said:


> I don't know who that girl is on Time's Oct 2007 people page is with her tongue curled...........but she's hot



ummm isn't that you???


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> I don't know who that girl is on Time's Oct 2007 people page is with her tongue curled...........but she's hot


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> I only bite men



Yet another note to self...I may have to start writing them down..


----------



## vital

katydidbug1 said:


> ummm isn't that you???



dadgummit, it is me.


----------



## libertybell7

vital said:


> I don't know who that girl is on Time's Oct 2007 people page is with her tongue curled...........but she's hot



I think I missed something again


----------



## katydidbug1

vital said:


> dadgummit, it is me.


----------



## vital

I look all hunch-backed in the group pic bc I was holding Time's head up.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Yet another note to self...I may have to start writing them down..



You really should

start taking notes


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> I look all hunch-backed in the group pic bc I was holding Time's head up.



 which one


----------



## vital

link was here. if you didn't get it, you were too slow!


----------



## vital

look quick bc i'm gonna take the link off quickly


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> look quick bc i'm gonna take the link off quickly



Not what i ment hehehe

Sorry its a family board I cant repeat


----------



## vital

Carrieannew said:


> Not what i ment hehehe
> 
> Sorry its a family board I cant repeat



Holy cow Batman!!!! I'm a little slow tonight! LOL!


----------



## katydidbug1

vital said:


> look quick bc i'm gonna take the link off quickly



hurry up and take that down....PLEASE


----------



## vital

katydidbug1 said:


> hurry up and take that down....PLEASE



it was gone in a matter of 40 seconds my dear!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Holy cow Batman!!!! I'm a little slow tonight! LOL!


----------



## katydidbug1

vital said:


> it was gone in a matter of 40 seconds my dear!!!!



oh good....


----------



## vital

Cait, are you absolutely not going in May?


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Cait, are you absolutely not going in May?



There is a plan in the works to kidnap her


----------



## katydidbug1

vital said:


> Cait, are you absolutely not going in May?



Don't think so....my office is moving..about 1500 of us over the week leading up to Memorial day


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> There is a plan in the works to kidnap her



and what are you incharge of?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> and what are you incharge of?



You cant talk about it.. duh .. its a secret

I am bringing the handcuffs that i happen to have


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> You cant talk about it.. duh .. its a secret
> 
> I am bringing the handcuffs that i happen to have



LMAO


----------



## vital

and I'll bring the leather mask


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> You cant talk about it.. duh .. its a secret
> 
> I am bringing the handcuffs that i happen to have





vital said:


> and I'll bring the leather mask




hand cuffs and leather masks... hmmmm


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> You cant talk about it.. duh .. its a secret
> 
> I am bringing the handcuffs that i happen to have



hmmm, coul be interesting...


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> No I just seriously dated myself



Yeah, I hate it when I do that...gets so dull....


----------



## Razor Roman

everyone enjoying their saturday nights?


----------



## katydidbug1

Razor Roman said:


> everyone enjoying their saturday nights?



Gearing up for the Pats big day tomorrow...woooohoooo


----------



## tawasdave

I leave you guys for one day..and come back to handcuffs and leather masks....GEEZ..   .I'll bring the hose....


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> I leave you guys for one day..and come back to handcuffs and leather masks....GEEZ..   .I'll bring the hose....



LMAO.....and what part of the plan to kidnap me in may, does the hose play????


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO.....and what part of the plan to kidnap me in may, does the hose play????




Well if I have to explain that...MM would yell at me ...Family Board


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Well if I have to explain that...MM would yell at me ...Family Board




LMAO.......bad dave very bad dave....LOL


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO.....and what part of the plan to kidnap me in may, does the hose play????



Protection from biteing


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> Protection from biteing



But she's not the one you need protection *from*...


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Is 17 years long enough that the battery acid taste has warn off?



 scotch goes through this wonderful transformation between 12 and 18 years.. it becomes smooth and very drinkable... and it no longer thinks its parents are stupid, and gets to vote on Tuesday.


----------



## mlegasse

buena vista said:


> scotch goes through this wonderful transformation between 12 and 18 years.. it becomes smooth and very drinkable... and it no longer thinks its parents are stupid, and gets to vote on Tuesday.



Good Morning BV-Care to switch topics and give some DVC opinions/answers on this lovely morning?


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> scotch goes through this wonderful transformation between 12 and 18 years.. it becomes smooth and very drinkable... and it no longer thinks its parents are stupid, and gets to vote on Tuesday.



  really? Well we certainly need to drum up more voters...Hm, might be worth a try.


----------



## CoasterAddict

mlegasse said:


> Good Morning BV-Care to switch topics and give some DVC opinions/answers on this lovely morning?


Lots of DVC owners who can give you opinions and answers--unless you're specifically pining for wisdom from BV. (Which I could certainly understand.  )


----------



## buena vista

mlegasse said:


> Good Morning BV-Care to switch topics and give some DVC opinions/answers on this lovely morning?



absolutely. love chatting about DVC. there's another section on Dis for that, but I've been there and it's not as fun as this room .


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> really? Well we certainly need to drum up more voters...Hm, might be worth a try.



not sure what the answer is for that one, but it kills me that less than 2/3's vote and we have thousands of men and women sacrificing so much and risking their lives every day so we have that right... <<getting off soapbox now>>


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> not sure what the answer is for that one, but it kills me that less than 2/3's vote and we have thousands of men and women sacrificing so much and risking their lives every day so we have that right... <<getting off soapbox now>>



You are so right. See you @the polls on Tuesday. Vote early, vote often.


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Lots of DVC owners who can give you opinions and answers--unless you're specifically pining for wisdom from BV. (Which I could certainly understand.  )


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> absolutely. love chatting about DVC. there's another section on Dis for that, but I've been there and it's not as fun as this room .



just as long as we dont get into some of those debates that get going over on DVC thread... some of them are vicious.


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> just as long as we dont get into some of those debates that get going over on DVC thread... some of them are vicious.



exactly! they're worse than the conch flats secret police.. matter of fact, I think they ARE the conch flats secret police.


----------



## mlegasse

CoasterAddict said:


> Lots of DVC owners who can give you opinions and answers--unless you're specifically pining for wisdom from BV. (Which I could certainly understand.  )



Good morning fellow coaster lover, yes questions to all  thought BV and i were only ones on earlier

DVC?'s
How do i figure out best deal - resale option with lower per point rate higher annuals vs AKV with lower annual dues? it's almost 20$ per point difference in some cases( HH/Vero)
 Can i take out a mortgage for the purchase and deduct the interest( back to taxes...sorry)? Property and school taxes? issues owning property out of home state?
Did anyone not go and do the full tour, purchasing from afar?
Are there priority lists based on home resort for busy times of year, if i didn't get my act together 11 months in advance?
Is it transferable?

TIA


----------



## ttester9612

Good morning everyone.  Ready for the Super Bowl?

This is a test to see if my bananas are dancing today.

       

It appears they are.  Don't know what happen yesterday with my bananas.  They just didn't want to dance for me.


----------



## mlegasse

Sha said:


> just as long as we dont get into some of those debates that get going over on DVC thread... some of them are vicious.



hmm might have to go on over for a looksy-


----------



## buena vista

mlegasse said:


> Good morning fellow coaster lover, yes questions to all  thought BV and i were only ones on earlier
> 
> DVC?'s
> How do i figure out best deal - resale option with lower per point rate higher annuals vs AKV with lower annual dues? it's almost 20$ per point difference in some cases( HH/Vero)
> Can i take out a mortgage for the purchase and deduct the interest( back to taxes...sorry)? Property and school taxes? issues owning property out of home state?
> Did anyone not go and do the full tour, purchasing from afar?
> Are there priority lists based on home resort for busy times of year, if i didn't get my act together 11 months in advance?
> Is it transferable?
> 
> TIA



wow.. not sure I'm the best person to answer those, but I'll try. I bought OKW in 1995, sold it, and then bought in again at HH in part because it was the best deal at the time (around $70/point with banked points). I've never stayed at HH and I don't need points during the holidays and I don't need to stay at the high traffic resorts like BCV or AKV to enjoy my time there. So for me, it was about getting the most amount of points for the least $. Part of the annual dues (property taxes) are tax deductable, but some are not - maintenance fees for instance. DVC can give you a breakdown of the dues for your taxes. If you're financing the purchase you should check with an accountant on what might be deductable. If you have a mortgage now and can take advantage of current rates, it may make more sense to refinance and take out equity for an outright purchase.. depends on your cicrumstances, but I'd check with an expert on how best to do that.

I bought both sight unseen. It's prepaid vacation. I've stayed at BWV, OKW, and SSR. I've also used points to stay in NYC on the Concierge Collection. Never had a problem using my points 7 months out versus 11 at home resort. If it's important to you to stay at a certain resort during certain times of the year and have larger unit sizes, you should target those resales for your purchase. Being able to book 11 months out versus 7 can make a huge difference if you're less flexible in when and where you want to stay.

 hope this helps.


----------



## Sha

mlegasse said:


> How do i figure out best deal - resale option with lower per point rate higher annuals vs AKV with lower annual dues? it's almost 20$ per point difference in some cases( HH/Vero)



IMO, it varies on what you can afford to do. My mom bought in and went with the DVC package vs resale. 



mlegasse said:


> Can i take out a mortgage for the purchase and deduct the interest( back to taxes...sorry)? Property and school taxes? issues owning property out of home state?



this I dont know the answer too LOL... taxes are being done differently this year.



mlegasse said:


> Did anyone not go and do the full tour, purchasing from afar?



I didnt go on a tour until my mom bought in a couple months ago. My neighbor is a OKW owner, and I stayed with her once at BWV and then I rented points off the board, and stayed at OKW. I then bought in... and then again... and again.... and may do one more add on.



mlegasse said:


> Are there priority lists based on home resort for busy times of year, if i didn't get my act together 11 months in advance?



I have gotten a room at short notice (within a couple days of trip) during a peak travel time like food and wine for BCV before. all depends on cancellations. They can put you on a wait list for a room (at more than one resort) for the same time. 



mlegasse said:


> Is it transferable?



Transferable as in being willed to someone??? yes


----------



## mlegasse

ttester9612 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Ready for the Super Bowl?
> 
> This is a test to see if my bananas are dancing today.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears they are.  Don't know what happen yesterday with my bananas.  They just didn't want to dance for me.



love the dancing bananas, Good morning


----------



## CoasterAddict

mlegasse said:


> Good morning fellow coaster lover, yes questions to all  thought BV and i were only ones on earlier
> 
> DVC?'s
> How do i figure out best deal - resale option with lower per point rate higher annuals vs AKV with lower annual dues? it's almost 20$ per point difference in some cases( HH/Vero)
> Can i take out a mortgage for the purchase and deduct the interest( back to taxes...sorry)? Property and school taxes? issues owning property out of home state?
> Did anyone not go and do the full tour, purchasing from afar?
> Are there priority lists based on home resort for busy times of year, if i didn't get my act together 11 months in advance?
> Is it transferable?
> 
> TIA



ooh, *technical* questions....   I've sent you a PM so we don't pull the thread horribly offtopic.  And I see you've already gotten detailed answers. Gosh--people around here are fast this morning.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Ready for the Super Bowl?
> 
> This is a test to see if my bananas are dancing today.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears they are.  Don't know what happen yesterday with my bananas.  They just didn't want to dance for me.



I am SOOOOO ready!! (and so are my Pats!)

and I'm making the HBD Cobb Salad for dinner later, so even Disney is represented at my place on this fine day!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> IMO, it varies on what you can afford to do. My mom bought in and went with the DVC package vs resale.
> 
> 
> 
> this I dont know the answer too LOL... taxes are being done differently this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt go on a tour until my mom bought in a couple months ago. My neighbor is a OKW owner, and I stayed with her once at BWV and then I rented points off the board, and stayed at OKW. I then bought in... and then again... and again.... and may do one more add on.
> 
> 
> 
> I have gotten a room at short notice (within a couple days of trip) during a peak travel time like food and wine for BCV before. all depends on cancellations. They can put you on a wait list for a room (at more than one resort) for the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Transferable as in being willed to someone??? yes



Great answers!!


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> ooh, *technical* questions....   I've sent you a PM so we don't pull the thread horribly offtopic.  And I see you've already gotten detailed answers. Gosh--people around here are fast this morning.




never *knew* there was really a topic here LOL (jk) what is it again??? TD's hose??? Carrie and biting? Dancing bananas???


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Great answers!!



thanks... can only answer from what i have experienced... love having DVC though I havent gone to anywhere outside of WDW resort.. yet... I go through a lot of points because some of my disfriends here can get down here during the week LOL and have to do weekends (NOT THAT I MIND!!! I can get more points   )


----------



## CoasterAddict

Sha said:


> never *knew* there was really a topic here LOL (jk) what is it again??? TD's hose??? Carrie and biting? Dancing bananas???



<snicker> I guess it's too early for you to catch the subtle tongue-in-cheek overtones.   More like yes, there's a topic, and it's--oh look, a puppy.


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> <snicker> I guess it's too early for you to catch the subtle tongue-in-cheek overtones.   More like yes, there's a topic, and it's--oh look, a puppy.



yes... it is...  didnt sleep well last night so  not surprised


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> <snicker> I guess it's too early for you to catch the subtle tongue-in-cheek overtones.   More like yes, there's a topic, and it's--oh look, a puppy.



<<make notes.. CG likes tongue in cheek..>>


----------



## Sha

Tia forgot this too... you can also transfer one time to someones account points. Like my mom can transfer points to my account once during a use year. Not sure if she can transfer to someone else during that use year, but I know I can only receive from her 1x


----------



## mlegasse

buena vista said:


> wow.. not sure I'm the best person to answer those, but I'll try. I bought OKW in 1995, sold it, and then bought in again at HH in part because it was the best deal at the time (around $70/point with banked points). I've never stayed at HH and I don't need points during the holidays and I don't need to stay at the high traffic resorts like BCV or AKV to enjoy my time there. So for me, it was about getting the most amount of points for the least $. Part of the annual dues (property taxes) are tax deductable, but some are not - maintenance fees for instance. DVC can give you a breakdown of the dues for your taxes. If you're financing the purchase you should check with an accountant on what might be deductable. If you have a mortgage now and can take advantage of current rates, it may make more sense to refinance and take out equity for an outright purchase.. depends on your cicrumstances, but I'd check with an expert on how best to do that.
> 
> I bought both sight unseen. It's prepaid vacation. I've stayed at BWV, OKW, and SSR. I've also used points to stay in NYC on the Concierge Collection. Never had a problem using my points 7 months out versus 11 at home resort. If it's important to you to stay at a certain resort during certain times of the year and have larger unit sizes, you should target those resales for your purchase. Being able to book 11 months out versus 7 can make a huge difference if you're less flexible in when and where you want to stay.
> 
> hope this helps.



Good info here BV thanks, i didn't know the annual dues were allocated ,so i'll be sure to clarify that with the agent. Yep i should be speaking with an accountant though i probably won't. I'm glad to hear the "out of the world" option worked in NYC for you, i was up at the Sagamore resort recently and wouldn't mind returning on points.


----------



## Sha

EWwwww didnt hear the complete statement, but they just compared the Pats to the Mudfish!!!


----------



## mlegasse

Sha said:


> IMO, it varies on what you can afford to do. My mom bought in and went with the DVC package vs resale.
> 
> 
> 
> this I dont know the answer too LOL... taxes are being done differently this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt go on a tour until my mom bought in a couple months ago. My neighbor is a OKW owner, and I stayed with her once at BWV and then I rented points off the board, and stayed at OKW. I then bought in... and then again... and again.... and may do one more add on.
> 
> 
> 
> I have gotten a room at short notice (within a couple days of trip) during a peak travel time like food and wine for BCV before. all depends on cancellations. They can put you on a wait list for a room (at more than one resort) for the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Transferable as in being willed to someone??? yes



I knew this group would have great input. thanks so much


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> EWwwww didnt hear the complete statement, but they just compared the Pats to the Mudfish!!!



I think the more the Pats are attacked off the field, the more they respond on the field.


----------



## mlegasse

I'm making the HBD Cobb Salad for dinner later, so even Disney is represented at my place on this fine day! [/QUOTE]

I bet you line up the turkey, avocado etc.... si or no


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> I think the more the Pats are attacked off the field, the more they respond on the field.



Wasnt it the Pats who were playing the mudfish, where it was snowing and someone came out and plowed the field for the kicker for the Pats years ago????


----------



## libertybell7

Sha said:


> never *knew* there was really a topic here LOL (jk) what is it again??? TD's hose??? Carrie and biting? Dancing bananas???



< standing in corner >


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Wasnt it the Pats who were playing the mudfish, where it was snowing and someone came out and plowed the field for the kicker for the Pats years ago????



yep .. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowplow_Game


----------



## buena vista

mlegasse said:


> I'm making the HBD Cobb Salad for dinner later, so even Disney is represented at my place on this fine day!



I bet you line up the turkey, avocado etc.... si or no[/QUOTE]

I try, but it gets crowded on top of the greens.


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Update...Carrie has been fitted with a muzzle for her trip..No biting for a week...



that is NOT nice


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> <<make notes.. CG likes tongue in cheek..>>



 
I can neither confirm nor deny...


----------



## libertybell7

Sha said:


> that is NOT nice



Ok removed.. no harm meant at all..


----------



## mlegasse

buena vista said:


> I bet you line up the turkey, avocado etc.... si or no



I try, but it gets crowded on top of the greens.[/QUOTE]

I figured being amongst disney addicts -great salad


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Superbowl Sunday

Doing my taxes, going to starbucks , running some errands then watching the game...


----------



## CoasterAddict

Happy Super Bowl Day to those who follow such things.  

I have to confess that when local teams get into championship games (and *gosh* that seems to be happening a lot lately  ) I'm really just eager for it to be *over.* But I suspect I'm in the minorty for that. 

Starbucks on the other hand....I could join you in that, Cait.
Well, ok, not *in* the coffee. (You were going to go there, weren't you, BV?)


----------



## CoasterAddict

ooh, and a 4-digit post count, finally. (for me, not the board.)
Speaking of which, who is managing the "when does this thread hit 10K?" pool?


----------



## katydidbug1

CoasterAddict said:


> Happy Super Bowl Day to those who follow such things.
> 
> I have to confess that when local teams get into championship games (and *gosh* that seems to be happening a lot lately  ) I'm really just eager for it to be *over.* But I suspect I'm in the minorty for that.
> 
> Starbucks on the other hand....I could join you in that, Cait.
> Well, ok, not *in* the coffee. (You were going to go there, weren't you, BV?)



I guess you have to be a native, of either Boston or New England to get our excitment for our teams...


----------



## CoasterAddict

katydidbug1 said:


> I guess you have to be a native, of either Boston or New England to get our excitment for our teams...



Trust me--*lots* of immigrants are *very* enthusiastic. I'm just not one of them. Have to rely on my other redeeming qualities.


----------



## vital

Good Morning Peeps!!! The only thing I'm looking forward to this Super Bowl is the commercials and Tom Brady's butt in those tight pants


----------



## Carrieannew

Geez People I sleep and suddenly there are 5 new pages... not worried about the thread while Ill be gone hehe




tawasdave said:


> I leave you guys for one day..and come back to handcuffs and leather masks....GEEZ..   .I'll bring the hose....






katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO.....and what part of the plan to kidnap me in may, does the hose play????



Ditto with Cait on that what.. what good would a hose do



Master Mason said:


> Protection from biteing



 



ttester9612 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Ready for the Super Bowl?
> 
> This is a test to see if my bananas are dancing today.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears they are.  Don't know what happen yesterday with my bananas.  They just didn't want to dance for me.



Sounds like a personal problem tt hehehe



libertybell7 said:


> < standing in corner >





Sha said:


> that is NOT nice



Aww.. coming from anyone else I would be offended.. shawn can say that hehe

Maybe he has proof of the biteing


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Good Morning Peeps!!! The only thing I'm looking forward to this Super Bowl is the commercials and Tom Brady's butt in those tight pants



Word on the butt


----------



## tawasdave

mlegasse said:


> Good info here BV thanks, i didn't know the annual dues were allocated ,so i'll be sure to clarify that with the agent. Yep i should be speaking with an accountant though i probably won't. I'm glad to hear the "out of the world" option worked in NYC for you, i was up at the Sagamore resort recently and wouldn't mind returning on points.



If you take out a mortgage on your current residence, or a home equity loan, yes, the interest is deductible...buy a car, remodel, buy DVC does not matter its still deductible...as for the property tax portion of dues...yes deductible as long as you itemize....<<<Retired CPA...Current Hoseman...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> If you take out a mortgage on your current residence, or a home equity loan, yes, the interest is deductible...buy a car, remodel, buy DVC does not matter its still deductible...as for the property tax portion of dues...yes deductible as long as you itemize....<<<Retired CPA...Current Hoseman...



Dork


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Good Morning Peeps!!! The only thing I'm looking forward to this Super Bowl is the commercials and Tom Brady's butt in those tight pants


 
My friend... ask and you shall receive


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> My friend... ask and you shall receive



Oh my word

I see the light... follow the light..


----------



## katydidbug1

vital said:


> Good Morning Peeps!!! The only thing I'm looking forward to this Super Bowl is the commercials and Tom Brady's butt in those tight pants



Ummm....is there anything else to look at?


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrie has this on her MySpace page...


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Ummm....is there anything else to look at?


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Carrie has this on her MySpace page...



LMAO


----------



## vital

Kimmielee said:


> My friend... ask and you shall receive



Thank you for the awesome wake-up visual. Now......can you have that delivered to our room in May?


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


>



ooooohhhhh.....<drool>.....thanks Kim


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Carrie has this on her MySpace page...



 Kimmie you cant tell him that.. He is the reasons I had to set my myspace page private  



Kimmielee said:


>




I have seen the light


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Thank you for the awesome wake-up visual. Now......can you have that delivered to our room in May?


 
I've put in a request for you....  



katydidbug1 said:


> ooooohhhhh.....<drool>.....thanks Kim


 
You can tell Kimmie's up... the pictures have started... 

My tooth has been killing me all weekend.  I finally had to borrow some darvocet from my Brother!  The antibiotic seems to finally be kicking in this morning but my chin/jaw are sooo sore.  Darn tooth!  I can't wait 'till Thursday to get it finished!


----------



## Carrieannew

I'm sorry about your tooth kimmie 

But umm I noticed you were not in chat last night

Do you have a doctors not for your excuse.. because me was missing you being there


----------



## vital

Yeah, even I was in chat!


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Yeah, even I was in chat!



Seriously.. and she came back!!!! 

Me thinks Kimmie does not love us


----------



## libertybell7

Are you girls done perving Bradys butt yet???

I think I saw a brown spot...Eeeww


----------



## vital

I think the girls should wear this in May


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Are you girls done perving Bradys butt yet???
> 
> I think I saw a brown spot...Eeeww



Maybe if we have a photo of your butt we can look at that and compare  



vital said:


> I think the girls should wear this in May



Umm May

Thats what I already packed for next week .. woohoo


----------



## libertybell7

Nice boots!


----------



## libertybell7

Dont get me started on sharing pic's...


----------



## vital

Great Carrie! Now you can tell us if it's comfortable or not. I especially want to know about the chaffing b/t the thighs.


----------



## vital

And the men have to wear this:


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Dont get me started on sharing pic's...



Got jokes dont ya




vital said:


> Great Carrie! Now you can tell us if it's comfortable or not. I especially want to know about the chaffing b/t the thighs.



Will do! 

You should see some of the other outfits i have


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> And the men have to wear this:



Actualy someone sent me a photo earlier.. I think he already had that outfit on!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> Got jokes dont ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do!
> 
> You should see some of the other outfits i have



no, we probably shouldn't. Family board, and all that....


----------



## libertybell7

Oh now you got jokes huh...


----------



## libertybell7

CoasterAddict said:


> no, we probably shouldn't. Family board, and all that....



Show us the censored version's...


----------



## libertybell7

Cats got her tongue again...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Oh now you got jokes huh...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Show us the censored version's...



I showed you.. thats when you laughed at me


----------



## libertybell7

I didnt laugh at you....


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I didnt laugh at you....


----------



## libertybell7




----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


>




That is my favorite!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Word on the butt


----------



## buena vista

Kimmielee said:


>



I leave for a few hours and I come back to this.. you girls are too much 

Btw, he also occasionally throws touchdown passes and wins games .


----------



## libertybell7

Finally I get some back up in here...Way too much estrogen floating around this am...


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Happy Super Bowl Day to those who follow such things.
> 
> I have to confess that when local teams get into championship games (and *gosh* that seems to be happening a lot lately  ) I'm really just eager for it to be *over.* But I suspect I'm in the minorty for that.
> 
> Starbucks on the other hand....I could join you in that, Cait.
> Well, ok, not *in* the coffee. (You were going to go there, weren't you, BV?)



 you know me too well.. generally I stay away from the mad hatter tea party ride, but I enjoy watching


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> but I enjoy watching



<raises eyebrow> <jots note to self...>


----------



## libertybell7

CoasterAddict said:


> <raises eyebrow> <jots note to self...>



Carrie has sticky notes if you need them.


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> Finally I get some back up in here...Way too much estrogen floating around this am...



Here you go, just to help you out a bit


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> <raises eyebrow> <jots note to self...>



to clarify, spinning rides make me dizzy, but I can keep up with anyone (even maybe you) on drop rides and coasters.


----------



## libertybell7

Thank's Mason

I think the girls are in a meeting now...


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> Carrie has sticky notes if you need them.



and presumably I shouldn't ask *why* they're stickly...


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> and presumably I shouldn't ask *why* they're stickly...



I don't think we have a "don't ask don't tell" policy. In fact, I believe Carrie's policy is "I ask and you'd better tell".


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> I don't think we have a "don't ask don't tell" policy. In fact, I believe Carrie's policy is "I ask and you'd better tell".



Take it from someone who knows the answer to that


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Take it from someone who knows the answer to that



kidding aside for a moment, I think we should give Carrie some good group karma for her Algebra test today

Here's to you kid!


----------



## libertybell7

I have been using secret Jedi power for her...


----------



## katydidbug1

ok...back from starbucks and errands run..now I am gonna sit on my backside and do exactly nothing for the rest of the day....woooohoooo


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> I have been using secret Jedi power for her...



Good thinking, but Jedi powers only work on weak minds. It's probably just annoying her. Better stop or you'll hear about it later.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> ok...back from starbucks and errands run..now I am gonna sit on my backside and do exactly nothing for the rest of the day....woooohoooo



Good girl Cait.. you and your backside deserve it


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> Good girl Cait.. you and your backside deserve it



gonna try to see if I can keep up with Carrie on the post count ...


----------



## CoasterAddict

katydidbug1 said:


> gonna try to see if I can keep up with Carrie on the post count ...



<revising my estimate of date for 10K mark *significantly* earlier>


----------



## lionking_lady16

Morning everyone, and 8 new pages from yesterday....


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> Good girl Cait.. you and your backside deserve it



Are you all ready for the game?


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Are you all ready for the game?



NO. Need more booze and haven't started cooking yet. But I'll will be ready. I am focused. Speed... I ....am.... speed.

Enjoy the game all. See you on the flip side.

BV


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> I am SOOOOO ready!! (and so are my Pats!)
> 
> and I'm making the HBD Cobb Salad for dinner later, so even Disney is represented at my place on this fine day!



My PATS, but am willing to share.
Saw a new shirt at the sports shop yesterday...Bradies Ladies..Think I would look better in that  

Yipee! 19-0 Baby! (fingers crossed)


----------



## Master Mason

buena vista said:


> NO. Need more booze and haven't started cooking yet. But I'll will be ready. I am focused. Speed... I ....am.... speed.
> 
> Enjoy the game all. See you on the flip side.
> 
> BV



You can't rush good food, I have had the pulled pork cooking for over 12 hours already....  Probably another hour or so to go.

For breakfast we had bagles with cream cheese and home cured salmon....  man oh man was that good, I think that it will be even better next time as I will add a little smoking after it's cured.


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> NO. Need more booze and haven't started cooking yet. But I'll will be ready. I am focused. Speed... I ....am.... speed.
> 
> Enjoy the game all. See you on the flip side.
> 
> BV



Sounds like you need a starbucks on the way to get more booze and then another on the way back


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> ooooohhhhh.....<drool>.....thanks Kim



Oh, You guys are the best.


----------



## PirateMel

Here you go Carrie!


----------



## lionking_lady16

Sheesh whats with the whole partying thing? Oh, right its your big football thinger....

Anyway what did I miss in chat last night?! Did Carrie hire anyone new or break up/make up with anyone?!


----------



## ttester9612

vital said:


> I think the girls should wear this in May






[/QUOTE]


NO WAY will I be caught dead in that.  So I'm definitely not going to wear it for May.   I rather wear matching shirts.


----------



## tawasdave

vital said:


> I think the girls should wear this in May



Ok..who took the picture of Carrie?          

(Call me a Dork will she....   )


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> My PATS, but am willing to share.
> Saw a new shirt at the sports shop yesterday...*Bradies Ladies..*Think I would look better in that
> 
> Yipee! 19-0 Baby! (fingers crossed)



Now that sounds like a shirt us girls should wear in May.


----------



## lionking_lady16

tawasdave said:


> Ok..who took the picture of Carrie?
> 
> (Call me a Dork will she....   )





*starts digging your grave heheh*


----------



## ttester9612

lionking_lady16 said:


> Sheesh whats with the whole partying thing? Oh, right its your big football thinger....
> 
> Anyway what did I miss in chat last night?! Did Carrie hire anyone new or break up/make up with anyone?!



Kat, I just emailed some pictures to you.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Are you all ready for the game?



Game?? What game

Is there a game on?




PirateMel said:


> Here you go Carrie!



    



lionking_lady16 said:


> Sheesh whats with the whole partying thing? Oh, right its your big football thinger....
> 
> Anyway what did I miss in chat last night?! Did Carrie hire anyone new or break up/make up with anyone?!



I thought about breaking up with a certain person. but he is to darn sensative



tawasdave said:


> Ok..who took the picture of Carrie?
> 
> (Call me a Dork will she....   )



 Dork


----------



## lionking_lady16

Thanks TT! I received them!


----------



## libertybell7

I thought about breaking up with a certain person. but he is to darn sensative

  Lives for the make ups though


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Lives for the make ups though



Im sorry Im too tired


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Im sorry Im too tired




Headache too suppose ?


----------



## Kimmielee

CA/CG - I guess when I asked the DVC questions last month I was taking to room *off topic*? I thought we were here to help one another with those exact type of questions?  


Carrie and Vital... I have a Dr's note for being in a Darvocet coma.... It is NOT that I don't love you guys!!  


As for hitting 4 digits CA/CG and trying to keep up with Carrie's post count, Ms. Cait... good luck ladies... here's the latest stats:


*Who Posted?  Total Posts: 1,576*

*Carrieannew** 355*
*libertybell7** 159*
*buena vista** 101*
*katydidbug1** 99*
*tawasdave** 94*
*CoasterAddict** 84*
*Master Mason** 81*
*Sha** 76*
*ttester9612** 75*
*Kimmielee** 66*
*vital** 45*
*Jazmine8** 45*
*PirateMel** 43*
*disneyfanx3** 41*
*Mrsduck101** 37*
*goofydadof3** 34*
*mlegasse** 27*
*lionking_lady16** 22*
*CoMickey** 16*
*Mr Smee23** 16*
*cdn ears** 12*
*wdwtheplacetobe** 11*
*mickeysbestfriend** 8*
*Razor Roman** 6*
*ahoff** 6*
*Aurora317** 5*
*Emtgirljen** 4*
*disneygirlinnj** 2*
*Alacrity** 2*
*LiloAnn** 1*
*djblu883** 1*
*Cheshire Figment** 1*
*After_Midnight** 1*


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Headache too suppose ?


how did you guess? 
do you need to a hug?


----------



## libertybell7

Why is she always above me


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> CA/CG - I guess when I asked the DVC questions last month I was taking to room *off topic*? I thought we were here to help one another with those exact type of questions?
> 
> 
> Carrie and Vital... I have a Dr's note for being in a Darvocet coma.... It is NOT that I don't love you guys!!
> 
> 
> As for hitting 4 digits CA/CG and trying to keep up with Carrie's post count, Ms. Cait... good luck ladies... here's the latest stats:
> 
> 
> *Who Posted?  Total Posts: 1,576*
> 
> *Carrieannew** 355*
> *libertybell7** 159*
> *buena vista** 101*
> *katydidbug1** 99*
> *tawasdave** 94*
> *CoasterAddict** 84*
> *Master Mason** 81*
> *Sha** 76*
> *ttester9612** 75*
> *Kimmielee** 66*
> *vital** 45*
> *Jazmine8** 45*
> *PirateMel** 43*
> *disneyfanx3** 41*
> *Mrsduck101** 37*
> *goofydadof3** 34*
> *mlegasse** 27*
> *lionking_lady16** 22*
> *CoMickey** 16*
> *Mr Smee23** 16*
> *cdn ears** 12*
> *wdwtheplacetobe** 11*
> *mickeysbestfriend** 8*
> *Razor Roman** 6*
> *ahoff** 6*
> *Aurora317** 5*
> *Emtgirljen** 4*
> *disneygirlinnj** 2*
> *Alacrity** 2*
> *LiloAnn** 1*
> *djblu883** 1*
> *Cheshire Figment** 1*
> *After_Midnight** 1*



Your all slackers!


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> how did you guess?
> do you need to a hug?




Nope...Dont want your cooties on me


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Why is she always above me



 Is that a problem?


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> Why is she always above me




Um..Um...well...Um...(just keep thinkin..Family Thread...Family Thread...)


----------



## Kimmielee

My Darvocet nap was filled with nightmares about Sharks!!  

I HATE Sharks!!


----------



## Kimmielee

tawasdave said:


> Um..Um...well...Um...(just keep thinkin..Family Thread...Family Thread...)


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Is that a problem?




Bring it on..I took the cootie antidote


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> My Darvocet nap was filled with nightmares about Sharks!!
> 
> I HATE Sharks!!



thats a freaky shark


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> My Darvocet nap was filled with nightmares about Sharks!!
> 
> I HATE Sharks!!



 

I hope they are helping?


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Bring it on..I took the cootie antidote



Is there rum in that?


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> thats a freaky shark




This from the one who has The entire JAWS movie collection on DVD?


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Is there rum in that?



Rum is the cootie antidote....Quack!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> This from the one who has The entire JAWS movie collection on DVD?




Where you looking in my windows again?


----------



## Kimmielee

libertybell7 said:


> Bring it on..I took the cootie antidote


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


>



Shawn you look hot in that photo


----------



## Kimmielee

Mrsduck101 said:


> I hope they are helping?


 
Thanks Mrsduck.... they are helping manage the pain but they knock me on my butt!


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> My Darvocet nap was filled with nightmares about Sharks!!
> 
> I HATE Sharks!!



Did you dream about dancing sharks?  Is that why it's dancing.  Love it, just love it.


----------



## libertybell7

Why Am I sitting on a big anvil??
Did you let them borrow your space suit?


----------



## vital

Well, Kim, at least your nightmare wasn't about Tiggers!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Why Am I sitting on a big anvil??
> Did you let them borrow your space suit?



Thats the second time today I have seen a space suit hehehe


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Well, Kim, at least your nightmare wasn't about Tiggers!



Or D words..


----------



## vital

Carrieannew said:


> Or D words..



OOOOOOOOH we're gonna have some kinda fun in May!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> OOOOOOOOH we're gonna have some kinda fun in May!!!!!!


  Oh yeah


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Where you looking in my windows again?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


>



Awww stalkers are so fun


----------



## libertybell7

vital said:


> OOOOOOOOH we're gonna have some kinda fun in May!!!!!!





 There its Official, I threw pixie dust!


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Awww stalkers are so fun



They certainly watch your back for you


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> They certainly watch your back for you



Which is good.. since there is some dork in here who keeps wanting to watch my front


----------



## vital

libertybell7 said:


> There its Official, I threw pixie dust!



AAAAWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Well, Kim, at least your nightmare wasn't about Tiggers!


 


Carrieannew said:


> Or D words..


 
Amen ladies!!

I need some of this: 






and this:






and this:






and this:





and LOTS of this:


----------



## vital

Kimmielee said:


> Amen ladies!!
> 
> I need some of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and LOTS of this:



Can you dance on the tables at Jellyrolls? I'm just asking is all


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Which is good.. since there is some dork in here who keeps wanting to watch my front




Man he must be  in the head


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Can you dance on the tables at Jellyrolls? I'm just asking is all


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Awww stalkers are so fun


 


libertybell7 said:


> They certainly watch your back for you


 
Shawn, have you registered yet???


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Man he must be  in the head


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ttester9612 said:


> NO WAY will I be caught dead in that.  So I'm definitely not going to wear it for May.   I rather wear matching shirts.



THIS was out in PUBLIC????  Bet Mom was proud!!!

  


Oh, wait!  There's Mom in the background and she appears proud!!!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> My Darvocet nap was filled with nightmares about Sharks!!
> 
> I HATE Sharks!!



Hmmm anyone we know??? LOL



vital said:


> Well, Kim, at least your nightmare wasn't about Tiggers!



LMAO



Kimmielee said:


> Amen ladies!!
> 
> I need some of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and LOTS of this:



And repeat the first two in the dark!!! whole different view then!!!!



vital said:


> Can you dance on the tables at Jellyrolls? I'm just asking is all



There is dancing to songs like Pink Cadillac and The Unicorn Song... but tables are not very big... and I dont want to spill my drink!


----------



## Sha

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> THIS was out in PUBLIC????  Bet Mom was proud!!!



that might be her mom in the background


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> that might be her mom in the background



I was about to post the same thing!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Gotta go help Noah with a project that is due tomorrow...  I HATE homework... and allowed him to procrastinate until today... bad Mommy, bad Mommy, bad Mommy....


----------



## libertybell7

Kimmie sshh dont blow the whistle on me........


----------



## ttester9612

vital said:


> Can you dance on the tables at Jellyrolls? I'm just asking is all



What about dancing on the bar?  Is there room.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> What about dancing on the bar?  Is there room.



You go girl!!

Me.. I dont dance.. just drink. So ill take the photos hahaha


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> You go girl!!
> 
> Me.. I dont dance.. just drink. So ill take the photos hahaha



If I'm dancing on the bar, photos are not allowed and I'll have to bring my hammer out that I use on the PC.    Bad Camera.......


----------



## LiloAnn

You guys are way too fast for me--posting that is.

It seems like you need to live on this thread to keep up with it.

Oh well, I am not watching the superbowl tonight (gasp gasp gasp) so maybe I can "catch up". Not for lack of wanting to but I am suppoed to be catching up on some work from last week. before this week's work week starts.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> What about dancing on the bar?  Is there room.



I did see the staff up on the bar for the same songs... so maybe!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> You go girl!!
> 
> Me.. I dont dance.. just drink. So ill take the photos hahaha



Dancing just interferes with the drinking


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Dancing just interferes with the drinking



Exactly! See you and me will sit and drink and watch the others dance. Seriously you can get in double the drinks if not dancin 

Of course if anyone evers see's me dancin.. i be wasted


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Exactly! See you and me will sit and drink and watch the others dance. Seriously you can get in double the drinks if not dancin
> 
> Of course if anyone evers see's me dancin.. i be wasted



Only Dance when your drunk girlie?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Only Dance when your girlie?



 Shawn are you drinking again.. Hun your slurring your words


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Shawn are you drinking again.. Hun your slurring your words




Your to quick


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Your to quick



Haha . Stop PM'n all the girls and you would have had the time to type it correct


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Haha . Stop PM'n all the girls and you would have had the time to type it correct



I cant PM other girls...They are all afraid to be bitten by a certain someone


----------



## Sha

Shhhh! Im trying to watch the commercials... I mean the game LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I cant PM other girls...They are all afraid to be bitten by a certain someone



Oh is that so. Ok ladies you are free to PM shawn. I wont bite........


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Oh is that so. Ok ladies you are free to PM shawn. I wont bite........



Leading me up to getting dumped again tonight carrie


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Leading me up to getting dumped again tonight carrie



Now who's the one who wants make up relations


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Now who's the one who wants make up relations


----------



## Sha

OK.. the Budweiser Horse in training is my favorite.. followed by the Wine & Cheese party and the flame thrower.... granted we are still in the first half


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


>




Shhh sha is trying to watch the game.. i mean comercials

Someone just tell me the score at the end.. im good


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Exactly! See you and me will sit and drink and watch the others dance. Seriously you can get in double the drinks if not dancin
> 
> Of course if anyone evers see's me dancin.. i be wasted



Exactly


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Shhh sha is trying to watch the game.. i mean comercials
> 
> Someone just tell me the score at the end.. im good



Sha bites too! I got a small mark from earlier today...Its ok now though..


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Sha bites too! I got a small mark from earlier today...Its ok now though..



 

Suck it up ya big baby


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Exactly



Duckie my favorite chicka who is going to tell us anyday she is coming in May


----------



## Mr Smee23

Ok, I'm not saying I'm a stalker, but I do have a weedeater and a chicken.
It's me again Margaret.


----------



## lionking_lady16

Mr Smee23 said:


> Ok, I'm not saying I'm a stalker, but I do have a weedeater and a chicken.
> It's me again Margaret.



hmmm me thinks too much game day celebration mr smee? Your not making any sense hehe to me anyways....LOL


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mr Smee23 said:


> Ok, I'm not saying I'm a stalker, but I do have a weedeater and a chicken.
> It's me again Margaret.



I think I missed something today


----------



## Mr Smee23

I am dating myself sweetie


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Sha bites too! I got a small mark from earlier today...Its ok now though..



I only give love bites, and they dont leave marks... nor draw blood......... except when I bit Time... but he was trying to take my phone and call random people late at night. Didnt draw blood then either... he is thick skinned and his arm is hairy...  I coughed up a hair ball I think


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> I am dating myself sweetie



cheap date???

how was your evening last night? Are you working tonight?


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Duckie my favorite chicka who is going to tell us anyday she is coming in May



Um...


----------



## Sha

My ears hurt.... been hearing Mel SCREAMING all the way down here....


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Um...



Ut oh

Did mom say no?


----------



## Mr Smee23

It was so awesome, just to be able to spend some time, with her.  Gonna be in chat tonight.  Looking forward to visiting with friends.


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Ok, I'm not saying I'm a stalker, but I do have a weedeater and a chicken.
> It's me again Margaret.





lionking_lady16 said:


> hmmm me thinks too much game day celebration mr smee? Your not making any sense hehe to me anyways....LOL



I agree with you Kat, he's not making since.  And who is Margaret, Smee?


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> It's me again Margaret.



Isnt that from a Ray Steven's song???


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> OK.. the Budweiser Horse in training is my favorite.. followed by the Wine & Cheese party and the flame thrower.... granted we are still in the first half


 
I like the Pepsi Max one... spoofing the SNL skit and Night at the Roxbury!


----------



## Mr Smee23

Yup, an old Ray Stevens song.  Guy keeps calling a lady named Margaret. At the end of the song.  After she bails him out of jail.  He calls her and says he's still watching.  But this time he is coming over and he has a weed eater a  live chicken and some peach preserves.  And boy are they gonna have a good time tonight


----------



## ttester9612

Loved the beginning of half time.  Beating heart and the shooting arrow.  I just loved it.  Great start for Valentines.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> I like the Pepsi Max one... spoofing the SNL skit and Night at the Roxbury!



I thought I had forgotten one! that one! 

Yes TT was a great start for Tom Petty... who are from Gainesville, FL


----------



## Mr Smee23

I just wonder if Mel is multitasking, following the board and watching the game or if she is totally involved in the game.   I liked the one where they brought out the little pony for Napoleon


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> I just wonder if Mel is multitasking, following the board and watching the game or if she is totally involved in the game.   I liked the one where they brought out the little pony for Napoleon




She isnt showing as online... so I would think she is totally involved... may even be trying to help defend Brady


----------



## Mr Smee23

I am just proud that the Giants showed up.  I was afraid it was going to be a blowout


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> My ears hurt.... been hearing Mel SCREAMING all the way down here....



The first half royally sucked - but we are still ahead.
I liked the Budwiser on the best....

Later


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Ut oh
> 
> Did mom say no?



Nope, haven't asked yet


----------



## Master Mason

That thud you just heard was Mel falling out of her chair...


----------



## Sha

Sorry Mel  .... I guess the Giants wanted it more


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> That thud you just heard was Mel falling out of her chair...


 
Mel... so sorry hon!!!


----------



## buena vista

Kimmielee said:


> Mel... so sorry hon!!!



  There is no joy in Boston... but I'm still going to Disneyworld


----------



## vital

well that sucked ****. I need to console Tom. Screw Giselle that skinny thing. He needs some southern loving


----------



## vital

Wow! You can't even put the british version of the three letter word that describes your butt. wait, will they star that out also? Come on folks, have you not watched the Disney Channel lately? They say worse things than that!


----------



## ahoff

Well, Mel, I guess the real Eli showed up tonight.   Did they play the commercial where he says "I'm going to DisneyWorld!"?  

If you happen to see him next week, could you please get me an autograph?


----------



## buena vista

vital said:


> well that sucked ****. I need to console Tom. Screw Giselle that skinny thing. He needs some southern loving



We need lots of consoling up here P


----------



## vital

Ah, changed my mind. Re read my post and it sounded snarky when it wasn't meant to be


----------



## tawasdave

vital said:


> Ah, changed my mind. Re read my post and it sounded snarky when it wasn't meant to be




Snarky?


----------



## libertybell7

Good Morning everyone


----------



## libertybell7

< walking around the room qiuetly >
Ow I stubbed my toe!


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> < walking around the room qiuetly >
> Ow I stubbed my toe!



Why are you walking around quietly....LOL

Morning Everyone!!!  Notice I didn't say "good"....oh well there's always next year!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Good Morning everyone



 



libertybell7 said:


> < walking around the room qiuetly >
> Ow I stubbed my toe!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Why are you walking around quietly....LOL
> 
> Morning Everyone!!!  Notice I didn't say "good"....oh well there's always next year!!!



Because he knows not everyone is a Perky, morning person like you


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Because he knows not everyone is a Perky, morning person like you



    Your funny.....To tired to be too Perky this morning....feel like I never left work...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Your funny.....To tired to be too Perky this morning....feel like I never left work...



You know what you need... 

Or did you already have on this morning?

If I get my butt in gear I will have time to stop this am.. just cant seem to do it


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> You know what you need...
> 
> Or did you already have on this morning?
> 
> If I get my butt in gear I will have time to stop this am.. just cant seem to do it



Sipping a starbucks right now


----------



## Kimmielee

Paula, Your snarkiness is one of your best qualities... seems to me we had an awful lot of fun lounging on Deck 10 drinking and being snarky with our good friend from England.  

I'm up and about.  Getting ready to shove Noah into the shower and then off to work.  My tooth is ok this morning - I think the antibiotic has finally kicked in.   

Have a great day everyone!!!  Could ya please hold the page count down to a reasonable level today so I can catch up when I get home???


----------



## ahoff

I thought the half time show with Tom Petty was the best part of the game.  Wouldn't have minded a few more songs.


----------



## ttester9612

There are some chipper folks this morning, which I'm not one.  PATS lost   I oversleep, which made me late for work.  And I'm just finally having my first cup of Starbucks.  This won't do, no it just won't do.   I need more 



Mrsduck101 said:


> Dancing just interferes with the drinking


 
On another note, didn't you know dancing is a good way of losing weight and depending on the drinks they can make you gain.  So you need to do both.


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> I thought the half time show with Tom Petty was the best part of the game.  Wouldn't have minded a few more songs.




I agree, just loved that beating heart and the shooting arrow. The songs brought back some old memories. It was great.


----------



## libertybell7

Geez, I try and be quiet and everyone wakes up and starts yacking away


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

I don't think I'm going to be able to keep up with this thread.....it's taxing my brain!

My congrats to the Giants fans and my sympathy for the Pat's fans. I was just happy I was able to stay up for the whole game 

All my best!

Bill


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Geez, I try and be quiet and everyone wakes up and starts yacking away



Well if you hadn't yellped like a girl when you stubbed your toe....I'm just saying!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Paula, Your snarkiness is one of your best qualities... seems to me we had an awful lot of fun lounging on Deck 10 drinking and being snarky with our good friend from England.
> 
> I'm up and about.  Getting ready to shove Noah into the shower and then off to work.  My tooth is ok this morning - I think the antibiotic has finally kicked in.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!  Could ya please hold the page count down to a reasonable level today so I can catch up when I get home???



Gosh stop being such a slacker and Dis from work 

 


libertybell7 said:


> Geez, I try and be quiet and everyone wakes up and starts yacking away


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Well if you hadn't yellped like a girl when you stubbed your toe....I'm just saying!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Well if you hadn't yellped like a girl when you stubbed your toe....I'm just saying!!!



So glad someone else thought the same thing


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> So glad someone else thought the same thing



GMTA


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Well if you hadn't yellped like a girl when you stubbed your toe....I'm just saying!!!





katydidbug1 said:


> GMTA



Word

Sadly.. there is no starbucks on my desk

Only dunkin'


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Word
> 
> Sadly.. there is no starbucks on my desk
> 
> Only dunkin'



I'm still at strabucks.....doing my OT over lunch...I think


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm still at strabucks.....doing my OT over lunch...I think


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Word
> 
> Sadly.. there is no starbucks on my desk
> 
> Only dunkin'



and to add insult to disappointment, I have Au Bon Pain coffee this morning.. I'll stop punishing myself tomorrow.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> and to add insult to disappointment, I have Au Bon Pain coffee this morning.. I'll stop punishing myself tomorrow.



Nah thats all you. I dont like there coffee


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> and to add insult to disappointment, I have Au Bon Pain coffee this morning.. I'll stop punishing myself tomorrow.



Oh no!!!!....That is worse then punishment!!!!  You'll just have to arrange for a starbucks delivery later


----------



## Sha

OK! I go and get shot, come back and ya'll just are .... sad! Im not a perky person but lets get this back on track! Even though the better team  didnt win... they went to the superbowl... And some of you are going to be going to WDW by the end of the week! And we are ALL a day closer to our next trip!!!! 

Just listen to some disney tunes... close your eyes just for a moment... deep breath... open sip the legal beverage of choice.... now get to work!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Nah thats all you. I dont like there coffee





katydidbug1 said:


> Oh no!!!!....That is worse then punishment!!!!  You'll just have to arrange for a starbucks delivery later



seriously! 

on the bright side, in 8 weeks I'll be on a plane heading for paradise, although I'm seriously thinking of the stowaway plan again.. might be worth the risk.


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> OK! I go and get shot, come back and ya'll just are .... sad! Im not a perky person but lets get this back on track! Even though the better team  didnt win... they went to the superbowl... And some of you are going to be going to WDW by the end of the week! And we are ALL a day closer to our next trip!!!!
> 
> Just listen to some disney tunes... close your eyes just for a moment... deep breath... open sip the legal beverage of choice.... now get to work!



thanks hon.. I needed a kick in the pants this morning, and it's refreshing to get one from someone other than carrie once in a while. 

we'll all be fine. it's just a game. and disppointment doesn't last forever.


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> and to add insult to disappointment, I have Au Bon Pain coffee this morning.. I'll stop punishing myself tomorrow.



Hm...latent (or not-so-latent) masochistic tendencies?


----------



## libertybell7

Sha said:


> OK! I go and get shot, come back and ya'll just are .... sad! Im not a perky person but lets get this back on track! Even though the better team  didnt win... they went to the superbowl... And some of you are going to be going to WDW by the end of the week! And we are ALL a day closer to our next trip!!!!
> 
> Just listen to some disney tunes... close your eyes just for a moment... deep breath... open sip the legal beverage of choice.... now get to work!



So there


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Hm...latent (or not-so-latent) masochistic tendencies?



hardly , but you might want to check on Shawn.


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> hardly , but you might want to check on Shawn.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> So there



 band wagon jumper


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> hardly , but you might want to check on Shawn.



Shawn's fine she dosent need to check on him

I got this


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> Shawn's fine she dosent need to check on him
> 
> I got this



OK, I leave it in your capable hands, then. Have fun with that.


----------



## libertybell7

BV Look what you started..I get a public beating first thing in the morning


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoasterAddict said:


> Hm...latent (or not-so-latent) masochistic tendencies?





buena vista said:


> hardly , but you might want to check on Shawn.





libertybell7 said:


> BV Look what you started..I get a public beating first thing in the morning


Okaaay, BV...I see your point.


----------



## libertybell7

I am convinced that you are all sicko's!


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> I am convinced that you are all sicko's!


It's why you like hanging around with us, right?


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> I am convinced that you are all sicko's!




changed my mind... but not all of us... just a select few... allows better selection


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> changed my mind... but not all of us... just a select few... allows better selection



LMAO


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO





Sha said:


> changed my mind... but not all of us... just a select few... allows better selection



it's called Disney Darwinism .. survival of the "funnest"


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> it's called Disney Darwinism .. survival of the "funnest"



which would be me.. right


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> which would be me.. right



if I said "no", it would neither be fun, nor would I survive.... think I'll say "yes"


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> if I said "no", it would neither be fun, nor would I survive.... think I'll say "yes"



good answer

now where's my starbucks


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> good answer
> 
> now where's my starbucks



nice try


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> nice try



Darn it 

Guess what Cait

I made my packing list!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Darn it
> 
> Guess what Cait
> 
> I made my packing list!!!!!



Good Girl


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Girl



Right on track to pack the night before!!!!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Right on track to pack the night before!!!!



probably not the time to ask, but your packing list doesn't happen to include *one male smart aleck*, does it????


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> probably not the time to ask, but your packing list doesn't happen to include *one male smart aleck*, does it????



Hold on... let me check.. 

..... 
..........
...........
.............

Why yes... It does!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Hold on... let me check..
> 
> .....
> ..........
> ...........
> .............
> 
> Why yes... It does!



WOW!!! OK, I know I have tough competition, but I promise to do a really good job if I'm elected.. for instance, when you're on the monorail in the MCO terminal, I can do a really good "Por favor mantenganse alejados de las puertas" from your baggage.. guaranteed to freak out anyone in the same car as you.. I got lots of tricks


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Right on track to pack the night before!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> probably not the time to ask, but your packing list doesn't happen to include *one male smart aleck*, does it????



you are gonna need to make room for me....I am thinking I *need* to run away


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> you are gonna need to make room for me....I am thinking I *need* to run away



now THAT would make for an interesting flight


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> WOW!!! OK, I know I have tough competition, but I promise to do a really good job if I'm elected.. for instance, when you're on the monorail in the MCO terminal, I can do a really good "Por favor mantenganse alejados de las puertas" from your baggage.. guaranteed to freak out anyone in the same car as you.. I got lots of tricks



That is priceless! You win!!! Hands down



katydidbug1 said:


>



  Well maybe a little tonight.. but not likely.. and tomorrow night is bar night.. So wed night it is! 



katydidbug1 said:


> you are gonna need to make room for me....I am thinking I *need* to run away





buena vista said:


> now THAT would make for an interesting flight



How about I just get a bigger suitcase for the both of you.. Dont be getting me in trouble down under the plane though


----------



## Carrieannew

Hey Everyone 

On the SW site when it says stops 1 insted of the airport for a layover does that mean it stops but you dont get off?

Trying to book my may plane tickets.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> you are gonna need to make room for me....I am thinking I *need* to run away





buena vista said:


> now THAT would make for an interesting flight



Woohooo!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> On the SW site when it says stops 1 insted of the airport for a layover does that mean it stops but you dont get off?
> 
> Trying to book my may plane tickets.



When I flew SW before we stopped and didnt' get off of the plane


----------



## libertybell7

I've already hidden myself in carries bag...And you do not want to know what she has hidden in here...


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> OK! I go and get shot, come back and ya'll just are .... sad! Im not a perky person but lets get this back on track! Even though the better team  didnt win... they went to the superbowl... And some of you are going to be going to WDW by the end of the week! And we are ALL a day closer to our next trip!!!!
> 
> Just listen to some disney tunes... close your eyes just for a moment... deep breath... open sip the legal beverage of choice.... now get to work!



Yes Mother...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I've already hidden myself in carries bag...And you do not want to know what she has hidden in here...



 

Shh dont tell


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Yes Mother...




hardly.... that is *someonelse's* role lol


----------



## libertybell7

Sha said:


> OK! I go and get shot, come back and ya'll just are .... sad! Im not a perky person but lets get this back on track! Even though the better team  didnt win... they went to the superbowl... And some of you are going to be going to WDW by the end of the week! And we are ALL a day closer to our next trip!!!!
> 
> Just listen to some disney tunes... close your eyes just for a moment... deep breath... open sip the legal beverage of choice.... now get to work!




I am still wondering how she got shot this morning.... 
Must live in a tough part of town...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> which would be me.. right


 
                     :


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> I am still wondering how she got shot this morning....
> Must live in a tough part of town...




yep... went to the health dept for a PPD test (hence shot)


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Hold on... let me check..
> 
> .....
> ..........
> ...........
> .............
> 
> Why yes... It does!



Well thanks...but I can't go this weekend...


----------



## Sha

Is looking at the most recent Mickey Monitor


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Is looking at the most recent Mickey Monitor



Is that the AP thing?

Is it once i turn my voucher in for an AP I get access to the site?


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Is looking at the most recent Mickey Monitor



I still have not gotten one of those...GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Is that the AP thing?
> 
> Is it once i turn my voucher in for an AP I get access to the site?



Yes  just arrived in the mail... though can view online too


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> I still have not gotten one of those...GRRRRRRRRRRRR



They may not have your mailing address in the system... that happened to me once.. missed advance notice about a few things because of that.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Yes  just arrived in the mail... though can view online too



Anyone know how long it will take me friday morning to exchange my voucher? I am going to do it at MGM. Was hoping to get that done and still make rope drop. I know one time guest relations was inside the turn things to the left.. Is that the case?


----------



## Carrieannew

Just had another person look at me like I am on crack, she thought I was bringing Kayla thursday when I leave.. 

Hehe. They just stare.. and go oh ok. And shake there heads.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone know how long it will take me friday morning to exchange my voucher? I am going to do it at MGM. Was hoping to get that done and still make rope drop. I know one time guest relations was inside the turn things to the left.. Is that the case?



yes still to the left... and it would depend on the line(s) I would think


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> yes still to the left... and it would depend on the line(s) I would think



Hopefully I will get there early enough. 

Do you think cdn will come off TOT with marks left from me


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Well thanks...but I can't go this weekend...



Sorry I will need to add your name to the list.. Wont tell ya where you fall on the list though


----------



## deltachi8

tawasdave said:


> I still have not gotten one of those...GRRRRRRRRRRRR


either have I...I gave up.


----------



## deltachi8

Hi everyone.  Home today with my DS (11) who is under the weather.  

As many of you know, Mary and I met on this thread and are getting married this May.  We have decided to live in Houston, so that means DS and I will be moving.  In fact, we are making an offer on a house today.

What I am looking for some advice/help on is how to tell DS's grandma (technically step grandma) who is close to him.  She has already given me her opinion that moving would be awful for him before we made the decision.  Now that it is made, whats the best way to do it?  It's a conversation I am really not looking forward to....

Thanks!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Sorry I will need to add your name to the list.. Wont tell ya where you fall on the list though




Oh, I can pretty much guess..


----------



## Carrieannew

deltachi8 said:


> Hi everyone.  Home today with my DS (11) who is under the weather.
> 
> As many of you know, Mary and I met on this thread and are getting married this May.  We have decided to live in Houston, so that means DS and I will be moving.  In fact, we are making an offer on a house today.
> 
> What I am looking for some advice/help on is how to tell DS's grandma (technically step grandma) who is close to him.  She has already given me her opinion that moving would be awful for him before we made the decision.  Now that it is made, whats the best way to do it?  It's a conversation I am really not looking forward to....
> 
> Thanks!



Just explain that you value her opinion but he is your son and your are doing what you feel is best for the both of you. Change is good and he will adjust. You cant always do what everyone wants you to do and she will have to just accept it. 

Sorry I might be harsh hehe. 

Good Luck and congrats!


----------



## tawasdave

deltachi8 said:


> Hi everyone.  Home today with my DS (11) who is under the weather.
> 
> As many of you know, Mary and I met on this thread and are getting married this May.  We have decided to live in Houston, so that means DS and I will be moving.  In fact, we are making an offer on a house today.
> 
> What I am looking for some advice/help on is how to tell DS's grandma (technically step grandma) who is close to him.  She has already given me her opinion that moving would be awful for him before we made the decision.  Now that it is made, whats the best way to do it?  It's a conversation I am really not looking forward to....
> 
> Thanks!



If you have the financial means...tell her you will fly him to her a couple times a year...her to him...meet in WDW...etc...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh, I can pretty much guess..



wait.. did you book may yet

I think I am still not talking to you


----------



## Carrieannew

Sorry mel I be slackin again. Someone distracted me

3 days 3 banana's

   


Ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Carrie... as a passholder (when you get it in your hand) there is a special viewing area for AP holders for the PPP. There is a place to sign up on the official disney site under AP section. I dont know what night you are going.

Event Dates with Priority Viewing:
Saturday, Feb 9, 2008
Thursday, Feb 14, 2008
Friday, Feb 22, 2008
Tuesday, Feb 26, 2008


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Carrie... as a passholder (when you get it in your hand) there is a special viewing area for AP holders for the PPP. There is a place to sign up on the official disney site under AP section. I dont know what night you are going.
> 
> Event Dates with Priority Viewing:
> Saturday, Feb 9, 2008
> Thursday, Feb 14, 2008
> Friday, Feb 22, 2008
> Tuesday, Feb 26, 2008



I did see that sha. But because I wanted to just order the AP and voucher online at the same time I paid the other price for PPP which with advanced discount only cost a few dollars more. So I'm not certain I can sign up because I saw it said if you purchased the PPP tickets with AP rates. Plus I cant sign into sight to sign up. I wonder if Mel can sign up and bring a guest???


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> wait.. did you book may yet
> 
> I think I am still not talking to you



To late..you already did


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> I did see that sha. But because I wanted to just order the AP and voucher online at the same time I paid the other price for PPP which with advanced discount only cost a few dollars more. So I'm not certain I can sign up because I saw it said if you purchased the PPP tickets with AP rates. Plus I cant sign into sight to sign up. I wonder if Mel can sign up and bring a guest???



I dont see where it says you have to have the AP rate ticket.. just be an AP holder and show that.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> I dont see where it says you have to have the AP rate ticket.. just be an AP holder and show that.



But you need to sing up in advance on the AP website?


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> But you need to sing up in advance on the AP website?



there is an area for vouhers if I remember correctly


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> there is an area for vouhers if I remember correctly



Thanks Sha! Will check it out tonight.


----------



## tawasdave

Well...tonight may be the night...I have been so busy with the year end fire report..and planning my daughters 16th birthday...but tonight I think I can just chill and look harder at joining the crew for May...

Now if I could just get someone to commit to sharing a room...the finances may look much better...(Hint Hint Duckie)    

Course I am going to look really silly walking around WDW with a C collar on my neck (ask EMTjen)...but that Carrie...she scares me and I need some kind of protection...


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Course I am going to look really silly walking around WDW with a C collar on my neck (ask EMTjen)...but that Carrie...she scares me and I need some kind of protection...




Does KPD work for men too????? or does that just make him look like he has a harem???


----------



## tawasdave

Sha..did your Mickey Monitor say anything about AP discounts for rooms in May?


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Does KPD work for men too????? or does that just make him look like he has a harem???



Either way works for me...


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Sha..did your Mickey Monitor say anything about AP discounts for rooms in May?



no... nor did the website. Had discounts into March


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> Course I am going to look really silly walking around WDW with a C collar on my neck (ask EMTjen)...but that Carrie...she scares me and I need some kind of protection...



Not to mention uncomfortable (can you say stiff neck?), and then there's the fact that you might be banned from some of the rides due to the liability issues.... looks like you'll have to come up with another plan for Carrie-protection.


----------



## libertybell7

I tried using mace on her once! Was not a good idea! It makes her even meaner....


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> It makes her even meaner....



I sure did not think that was possible....


----------



## libertybell7

Hi EMTgirljen..Stick around I might be needing some help when carrie returns


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrie

Did you have to lick my cup?


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Carrie
> 
> Did you have to lick my cup?





Uh Oh You caught it too....Bummer


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I tried using mace on her once! Was not a good idea! It makes her even meaner....



Ill remember that later .... 




tawasdave said:


> I sure did not think that was possible....



Ha Ha Ha



libertybell7 said:


> Hi EMTgirljen..Stick around I might be needing some help when carrie returns





Mrsduck101 said:


> Carrie
> 
> Did you have to lick my cup?



I do not believe I did... But if you do not want to room with Dave in May (which I totally understand) you are welcome to room with me. 



libertybell7 said:


> Uh Oh You caught it too....Bummer



No comment..


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> Hi EMTgirljen..Stick around I might be needing some help when carrie returns



*gets out the bandages and splints, and waits for action*


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Uh Oh You caught it too....Bummer



Funny thing is all I did was lick your cut.. 

But I licked Shawn and he seems fine.. well other than being weird


----------



## CoMickey

ahoff said:


> I thought the half time show with Tom Petty was the best part of the game.  Wouldn't have minded a few more songs.



Although it was a good Super Bowl, for once, I too enjoyed Tom Petty. I saw him in concert a couple summers ago at Red Rocks...love that place...a great venue for a concert!  

And my condolences to all of the Patriot fans...not too sorry though for our Boston office after the grief we were given here in Denver after the World Series but to all of the other Patriot fans I am sorry and know all too well the disappointment. There is always next year!


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> *gets out the bandages and splints, and waits for action*



Dont worry.. he wont need them. He will pay in other ways


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Dont worry.. he wont need them. He will pay in other ways


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


>



Save the hugs for someone else 

Your just trying to make me breakup with you


----------



## Carrieannew

Hey Shawn.. this is for you...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I sure did not think that was possible....



I say this.. about that


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Shawn.. this is for you...




Your just jealous that I can do that. Dont forget that I can see through all of schemes to inflict pain on me


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Your just jealous that I can do that. Dont forget that I can see through all of schemes to inflict pain on me


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Shawn.. this is for you...



Ok, maybe tweezers and a bandaid are more appropriate in this case.  And gloves.  Definitely gloves.


----------



## buena vista

Emtgirljen said:


> Ok, maybe tweezers and a bandaid are more appropriate in this case.  And gloves.  Definitely gloves.


----------



## libertybell7

Emtgirljen said:


> Ok, maybe tweezers and a bandaid are more appropriate in this case.  And gloves.  Definitely gloves.


----------



## libertybell7

Well I see that there is more than one meanie in here....

BV you dont help matters any


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Well I see that there is more than one meanie in here....
> 
> BV you dont help matters any



Umm if I remember correctly.. 

I am the one who is innocent and being picked on


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> Well I see that there is more than one meanie in here....
> 
> BV you dont help matters any



Hey, I'm just following what I was taught... the first thing we always consider on any call - scene safety and BSI (body substance isolation). Although if carrie's involved, I'm not sure how safe the scene will be in the first place....   *watches out for ambush*


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Umm if I remember correctly..
> 
> I am the one who is innocent and being picked on



Oh Great...I was taking a drink of Pop when I read this...now there is pop all over the monitor....    

...and I see that Carrie found Kimmie website where she finds the animated pics...GREAT..Just #$^%&*()+_+ GREAT!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh Great...I was taking a drink of Pop when I read this...now there is pop all over the monitor....
> 
> ...and I see that Carrie found Kimmie website where she finds the animated pics...GREAT..Just #$^%&*()+_+ GREAT!!!



I learn from the best


----------



## libertybell7

Emtgirljen said:


> Hey, I'm just following what I was taught... the first thing we always consider on any call - scene safety and BSI (body substance isolation). Although if carrie's involved, I'm not sure how safe the scene will be in the first place....   *watches out for ambush*




I have been witness to many of carries attacks...The scenes are not pretty


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Well I see that there is more than one meanie in here....
> 
> BV you dont help matters any



sorry, but it WAS funny, and I think you were let off easy.. surprised no one pounced on "tweezers" line, but then CA/CG isn't here at the moment


----------



## Mr Smee23

libertybell7 said:


> I have been witness to many of carries attacks...The scenes are not pretty



A quick question. Is that witness or victim?  Just asking is all.


----------



## libertybell7

Mr Smee23 said:


> A quick question. Is that witness or victim?  Just asking is all.




Both!


----------



## buena vista

Mr Smee23 said:


> A quick question. Is that witness or victim?  Just asking is all.



I'd say both. and on occasion, a co-conspirator as well. not that carrie needs much help. she's a pro.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Both!


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> A quick question. Is that witness or victim?  Just asking is all.



You are no longer my love


----------



## Mr Smee23

Carrieannew said:


> You are no longer my love



Alas, my feelings are hurt.  But you will be back.  You do know where the good lovin' is at


----------



## tawasdave

Mr Smee23 said:


> Alas, my feelings are hurt.  But you will be back.  You do know where the good lovin' is at




Yea...but I am not taking her back she bites to blessed hard...


----------



## katydidbug1

Ok...its that time....Been working like crazy today, and if I don't get another Latte....then well  anyone else having that kind of day?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...its that time....Been working like crazy today, and if I don't get another Latte....then well  anyone else having that kind of day?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



I was hoping I was the only one


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> Yea...but I am not taking her back she bites to blessed hard...



removed out of fear!


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...its that time....Been working like crazy today, and if I don't get another Latte....then well  anyone else having that kind of day?




So would you mind bringing me a little coffee, when you go get yours


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> So would you mind bringing me a little coffee, when you go get yours



I think you are a little out of my delivery area


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> I think you are a little out of my delivery area



Aw I am so hurt.  Won't drive just a little out of your way.  For shame


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Aw I am so hurt.  Won't drive just a little out of your way.  For shame



Well seeing as I don't drive...LOL...Kinda difficult for me to drive a little out of my way


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> Well seeing as I don't drive...LOL...Kinda difficult for me to drive a little out of my way



how on earth do you get around if you don't drive sweetie.  I would never make it to work.  I live 25 miles from where i work.  Do you work for a big law firm or something.  I can't see the public library having 3000 employees


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> how on earth do you get around if you don't drive sweetie.  I would never make it to work.  I live 25 miles from where i work.  Do you work for a big law firm or something.  I can't see the public library having 3000 employees



I take the train to work...and I walk....and yes I work for a very big Law Firm


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> removed out of fear!


----------



## Sha

Cait.... danger! help!!! QVC has scrapbooking stuff on!! LOL (no urge to buy ... yet.. LOL)


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Cait.... danger! help!!! QVC has scrapbooking stuff on!! LOL (no urge to buy ... yet.. LOL)



Step Away  reach for remote, turn tv off, and go to starbucks and get me a latte


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Step Away  reach for remote, turn tv off, and go to starbucks and get me a latte



and me


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Step Away  reach for remote, turn tv off, and go to starbucks and get me a latte



you realize that 1)it will be cold upon arrival and 2) I cant board a plane with it


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> you realize that 1)it will be cold upon arrival and 2) I cant board a plane with it



That is what you use your amazing Sha superpowers for, silly girl


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> That is what you use your amazing Sha superpowers for, silly girl



"Speed of lightning...roar of thunder"


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> That is what you use your amazing Sha superpowers for, silly girl



I have superpowers????


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I have superpowers????



Well...duh...your Sha, of course you do...lol....or it could be me being delusional because of the lack of coffee...haven't made it out of the office yet to get some, and at this point, it isn't gonna happen


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Well...duh...your Sha, of course you do...lol....or it could be me being delusional because of the lack of coffee...haven't made it out of the office yet to get some, and at this point, it isn't gonna happen



You really dont want me to answer that right???  <3's U!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> You really dont want me to answer that right???  <3's U!



No not really


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrie...are your fingers broken??  you haven't posted in a while....I'm starting to worry...guess I am going to have to call the fire department to check on you...any volunteers?


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie...are your fingers broken??  you haven't posted in a while....I'm starting to worry...guess I am going to have to call the fire department to check on you...any volunteers?



She's fine     She had to go do some errands   

She promised to be back later   

And if she dosen't I'll go and find her


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie...are your fingers broken??  you haven't posted in a while....I'm starting to worry...guess I am going to have to call the fire department to check on you...any volunteers?



Maybe she is packing


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> She's fine     She had to go do some errands
> 
> She promised to be back later
> 
> And if she dosen't I'll go and find her



LOL....ok...note made, Shawn volunteered to go find Carrie


----------



## libertybell7

disneyfanx3 said:


> Maybe she is packing



I wouldn't bet on it


----------



## katydidbug1

disneyfanx3 said:


> Maybe she is packing



Doubt it..she is gonna wait till the last possible min just to drive me crazy..or she has gone to find a bigger suitcase for me and BV to stowaway in


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Doubt it..she is gonna wait till the last possible min just to drive me crazy..or she has gone to find a bigger suitcase for me and BV to stowaway in



Did you forget that I'm already hiding in her suitcase?   

I better not here any hanky panky if you two are riding with me


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Did you forget that I'm already hiding in her suitcase?
> 
> I better not here any hanky panky if you two are riding with me



LOL...hmmm I thought she was putting you in the carry on???


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Did you forget that I'm already hiding in her suitcase?
> 
> I better not here any hanky panky if you two are riding with me



no, no, no.. that would just be normal turbulence... pay no mind..

hehehehe


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Doubt it..she is gonna wait till the last possible min just to drive me crazy..or she has gone to find a bigger suitcase for me and BV to stowaway in





libertybell7 said:


> Did you forget that I'm already hiding in her suitcase?
> 
> I better not here any hanky panky if you two are riding with me





katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...hmmm I thought she was putting you in the carry on???





buena vista said:


> no, no, no.. that would just be normal turbulence... pay no mind..
> 
> hehehehe



LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> no, no, no.. that would just be normal turbulence... pay no mind..
> 
> hehehehe




Oh man this is gonna be a long ride..


----------



## Sha

I dont remember when Mel and Carrie are arriving... but Thursday at 245pm the shuttle is supposed to launch


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Oh man this is gonna be a long ride..



our sponsors have asked me not to comment on that


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> sorry, but it WAS funny, and I think you were let off easy.. surprised no one pounced on "tweezers" line, but then CA/CG isn't here at the moment



Pouncing on a line of tweezers could hurt.  And if someone really needed to use the tweezers he probably feels bad enough about it already. No need for me to add to the misery.


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> Oh man this is gonna be a long ride..



promise?  Or do you say that to all the girls??

Seriously, folks. I cracked up at the packing in the suitcase comments, becasue I heard something on NPR just the other day about a ring of theives hiding little people in suitcases on bus trips, who would then climb out of the suitcases and steal stuff from people's luggage.

I am not making this up!! (for a change)
http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=85526&in_page_id=2


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> promise?  Or do you say that to all the girls??



Couldn't leave that one alone, could you?!


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Couldn't leave that one alone, could you?!



I'd hate to disappoint the reading public...


----------



## PirateMel

Well,
I am cranky    i didn't sleep at all, and had to eat lots of humble pie today.  Another reason to hate the NY peoplw who are taking my job.

And today was the worse day at work besides, but on a happy note, the stupid temp got ther boot - it was either her or me. (good thing they love me)

So...I am so disappointed in my beloved PATS - hats off the the Giants, they won cause we sucked sooooo bad.

How can any team win 18-0, and then not even show up for the Super Bowl.
I wounldn't have minded loosing so much, had it been a good game.  But is wasn't...so off my soap box.

3 MORE SLEEPS and Mickey will make it better for me.!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Well,
> I am cranky    i didn't sleep at all, and had to eat lots of humble pie today.  Another reason to hate the NY peoplw who are taking my job.
> 
> And today was the worse day at work besides, but on a happy note, the stupid temp got ther boot - it was either her or me. (good thing they love me)
> 
> So...I am so disappointed in my beloved PATS - hats off the the Giants, they won cause we sucked sooooo bad.
> 
> How can any team win 18-0, and then not even show up for the Super Bowl.
> I wounldn't have minded loosing so much, had it been a good game.  But is wasn't...so off my soap box.
> 
> 3 MORE SLEEPS and Mickey will make it better for me.!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


>



Thanks SHA
Anyone want to meet me at the bar - yes I am still at work - I could really use one right now.


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> I wounldn't have minded loosing so much, had it been a good game.  But is wasn't...so off my soap box.




Ummm  Mel, sorry to disagree with you but it ended up as a good game, 3 lead changes in the last quarter, the winning score with something like 35 seconds left in the game...  For those without a horse in the race, it really doesn't get much better as a game.

Now if you were rooting for the Pats anything that ended with the Pat's having less points than the Giants was going to make it a bad game for you.

Sorry for you having to eat the humble pie though.  And in answer to the question they didn't show because they had already annionted themselves as the winners before they started playing.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Thanks SHA
> Anyone want to meet me at the bar - yes I am still at work - I could really use one right now.



I'll have a few with you Mel...


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> I'll have a few with you Mel...



me too.. bottoms up


----------



## Master Mason

My day sucked as well, the guy that had said he was going to hire me had a change of heart because of where I live in relation to his main office, so back to the drawing board.  I did find a couple of opps on one of the job sites I belong to that I just sent in my resume for, so keep your collective fingers crossed.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> My day sucked as well, the guy that had said he was going to hire me had a change of heart because of where I live in relation to his main office, so back to the drawing board.  I did find a couple of opps on one of the job sites I belong to that I just sent in my resume for, so keep your collective fingers crossed.



  Sorry to hear that, MM. (I guess it's just a sucky day all 'round). Hang in there!


----------



## vital

Holy hotdog Batman! I'm not reading all those pages. Just wanted to stop in and say hello! Gotta do some domestic stuff around here for a while. I'll be baaaaaack


----------



## Master Mason

vital said:


> I'll be baaaaaack




Is that a threat or a promise?


----------



## vital

United Airlines is now charging $25 for a second checked bag for those of us who get non-refundable tickets. They should just up the tickets by $10 for all ticket holders and make more money. I don't mind paying extra when they are sharing the love with all passengers equally. I may be driving to the world. Good thing I live in the south and am close to my beloved beaches!!!!


----------



## vital

Master Mason said:


> Is that a threat or a promise?



Depends on my mood. Right now, it's a promise. After some algebra, it's a threat baby!!!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> no, no, no.. that would just be normal turbulence... pay no mind..
> 
> hehehehe



oh really


----------



## CoasterAddict

vital said:


> Holy hotdog Batman!



It has holes?


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> My day sucked as well, the guy that had said he was going to hire me had a change of heart because of where I live in relation to his main office, so back to the drawing board.  I did find a couple of opps on one of the job sites I belong to that I just sent in my resume for, so keep your collective fingers crossed.



Sorry to hear that Mason...want me to go kick him for you???  I wasn't allowed to kick the idiot in my office who screwed his part of the project we were working on this weekend...really need to kick someone.


----------



## lionking_lady16

*is drowning in the post pages* Thats it I give up, Mr. Smee I am sticking to doing only one thing I cant keep up with, and thats the chat heh...


----------



## Sha

Sorry to hear about the job Mason.... will keep fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> My day sucked as well, the guy that had said he was going to hire me had a change of heart because of where I live in relation to his main office, so back to the drawing board.  I did find a couple of opps on one of the job sites I belong to that I just sent in my resume for, so keep your collective fingers crossed.



Sorry to hear that Mason.  I believe you need a good group hug     I'll say a prayer for you tonight and keep my fingers cross.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Master Mason said:


> My day sucked as well, the guy that had said he was going to hire me had a change of heart because of where I live in relation to his main office, so back to the drawing board.  I did find a couple of opps on one of the job sites I belong to that I just sent in my resume for, so keep your collective fingers crossed.



Sorry to hear that Mason.


----------



## Master Mason

Well it is making me do a little more motivated, I just compleated my reseller application, will go down tomorrow and get the permit.  Will also be ordering my rig tomorrow, then to figure out how to get it back from TX the cheapest.  The place is right near Austin, and mapquest says 1700 Miles from home...


----------



## Mrsduck101

OK Carrie I apologize, it wasn't you who licked my cup  

My brother was just in town and turns out he is sick. He spent a lot of time hanging out with my kids, so I'm thinking this will not be good


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> oh really



sshhhh...   discretion


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> My day sucked as well, the guy that had said he was going to hire me had a change of heart because of where I live in relation to his main office, so back to the drawing board.  I did find a couple of opps on one of the job sites I belong to that I just sent in my resume for, so keep your collective fingers crossed.



Mason  that just was not meant to be. That means the right thing is still out there


----------



## Carrieannew

Gosh was going to comment to all the comments while I was out but there are too many

Thank you Shawn for letting Cait know where I was.  

Yes I was doing very important things.. no I was not packing hehe

I had to go to the mall and get a pedicure  

And then Laundry  

But that means when Weds night comes I will be ready to pack  
Or maybe I should just come home on my lunch break Thurs and pack.. Cait what do you think!


----------



## libertybell7

CoasterAddict said:


> Pouncing on a line of tweezers could hurt.  And if someone really needed to use the tweezers he probably feels bad enough about it already. No need for me to add to the misery.



HEY!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> But that means when Weds night comes I will be ready to pack
> Or maybe I should just come home on my lunch break Thurs and pack.. Cait what do you think!



Do you really want me to answer that?


----------



## libertybell7

Dont answer...Lets see what happens....


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> sshhhh...   discretion



oppsss, forgot about that


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> HEY!



If I said I could speak from personal experience that it would take more than tweezers for sure.. would you hold it against me


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> If I said I could speak from personal experience that it would take more than tweezers for sure.. would you hold it against me



Perv


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> Perv



You say that like it is a bad thing or something


----------



## katydidbug1

Is that you behind all that luggage!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Master Mason said:


> You say that like it is a bad thing or something




Just calling them as I see em


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Is that you behind all that luggage!!!!



 

Nope that person actually packed ahead of time


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

deltachi8 said:


> Hi everyone.  Home today with my DS (11) who is under the weather.
> 
> As many of you know, Mary and I met on this thread and are getting married this May.  We have decided to live in Houston, so that means DS and I will be moving.  In fact, we are making an offer on a house today.
> 
> What I am looking for some advice/help on is how to tell DS's grandma (technically step grandma) who is close to him.  She has already given me her opinion that moving would be awful for him before we made the decision.  Now that it is made, whats the best way to do it?  It's a conversation I am really not looking forward to....
> 
> Thanks!




What part of Houston are you moving to???


----------



## Carrieannew

Shawn... waiting for you


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Shawn... waiting for you




Carrie is    

Isn't it cool


----------



## Sha

I think I am revamping my date for when we get closed again.... I say in about 3 weeks at most with way we have been posting. But its also because of a thread I found with other info.  So whomever starts the new one can just cut and paste what Carrie titled it as and change to part 3 etc

The magic number is at post 3750 or page 250.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1709914&referrerid=70088


----------



## Kimmielee

Finally!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Carrie is
> 
> Isn't it cool



LMAO....if you think so dear!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Finally!!!




You will hopefully feel better then!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> Finally!!!



Good Luck...Don't bite the dentist...or we may have to call you Carrie...


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> Finally!!!



Hope you feel better!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Rainey Tuesday All....I sorta feel bad to all the folks standing out in the rain trying to drum up votes....but then they get annoying, so then I don't feel so bad for them after all....lol  

Sitting at Starbucks enjoying my latte.... watching the silly people with umbrella's try to keep them from going inside out....ok....feeling a little snarky this morning.  Lack of sleep will do that to ya


----------



## libertybell7

Have fun..I mean um good luck! 
Hopefully you can get some relief


----------



## libertybell7

Its about time you all woke up!   Bums


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Its about time you all woke up!   Bums



Hey I've been up since 5


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey I've been up since 5



same here...yawn

The rain makes me want to go back to sleep


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> same here...yawn
> 
> The rain makes me want to go back to sleep



Would have been nice if I had known it was raining...was running late when I left the house....look likea drowned rat at the moment...LOL


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Would have been nice if I had known it was raining...was running late when I left the house....look likea drowned rat at the moment...LOL




Nice way to start off the day


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Nice way to start off the day



s'ok...got a latte to make it all better


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> s'ok...got a latte to make it all better



Me too 

I love me some starbucks


----------



## Carrieannew

Ut oh ... whats that.. Is that 2 banana's left I see 

  


And no I have no packed yet. Tomorrow night is the perfect night to get my packing done.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> same here...yawn
> 
> The rain makes me want to go back to sleep



Maybe you should get more sleep  Someone been keeping you up?


----------



## ahoff

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Rainey Tuesday All....I sorta feel bad to all the folks standing out in the rain trying to drum up votes....but then they get annoying, so then I don't feel so bad for them after all....lol








Yes, it is Super Tuesday, have to remember to vote today.


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Maybe you should get more sleep  Someone been keeping you up?



Nope.... You guys had me laughing so hard I almost peed my pants..
Keep the weak bladder jokes to a minimum please


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Nope.... You guys had me laughing so hard I almost peed my pants..
> Keep the weak bladder jokes to a minimum please



Hey Guys 

Shawn stepped away from his desk. You may now make all the small bladder/weak bladder jokes you like!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Shawn stepped away from his desk. You may now make all the small bladder/weak bladder jokes you like!!!




Nah...I hate picking on people...just not my nature...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Nah...I hate picking on people...just not my nature...



 

Watch it Lightning coming your way now! Duck


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Shawn stepped away from his desk. You may now make all the small bladder/weak bladder jokes you like!!!



Looks like nobody took your bait carrie....You


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Looks like nobody took your bait carrie....You



They are all big slackers thats why


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

major thunder boomers this morning....the kind that shake the foundation and rattle the windows...LOVE IT!

Tomorrow is stitch removal day! I'll finally get rid of those pesky varmints!

The new company is letting me take my planned vacations as paid time off and is giving me the schedule I am asking for going forward...yay! That meas my B-Day trip and December voyages home are both intact...now I need to buy plane tickets! I hope Faith can get the time off as well.....

Hope all are well!

Bill


----------



## libertybell7

Wow, Bill drops in with a hit and run...Sounds like he has a good plan though.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Wow, Bill drops in with a hit and run...Sounds like he has a good plan though.



maybe he was shot like sha


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Wow, Bill drops in with a hit and run...Sounds like he has a good plan though.



probably a good idea not to mess around with a thunderstorm. .. in a thunderstorm, fine.. just not _with_.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> probably a good idea not to mess around with a thunderstorm. .. in a thunderstorm, fine.. just not _with_.



On my to do list


----------



## libertybell7

Hi bv, You make a good point...It was a thundering here a while ago too. I sent it your way


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> On my to do list



would that be next to your packing list?


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> would that be next to your packing list?



It's in my carry on


----------



## buena vista

buena vista said:


> would that be next to your packing list?



this is me shutting up now.. don't want to make carrie's third list..


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> It's in my carry on



good one.. Shawn, you taking notes?


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Hi bv, You make a good point...It was a thundering here a while ago too. I sent it your way



hey that means you sent it here too...not nice



buena vista said:


> would that be next to your packing list?



She better be packing


----------



## libertybell7

Your already wet so you shouldn't care....


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> It's in my carry on



Up to no good again I see.


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Your already wet so you shouldn't care....


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Up to no good again I see.



Umm no.. I go out to the warehouse for one min to talk to the guys and come back to this... 



libertybell7 said:


> Your already wet so you shouldn't care....



Uh huh


----------



## libertybell7

So did you dry out yet katy? Or are you still damp, It has stopped raining here at the moment.


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> So did you dry out yet katy? Or are you still damp, It has stopped raining here at the moment.



Sorta....need more coffee...more cold then anything else right now


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Sorta....need more coffee...more cold then anything else right now



Funny, I was having the same problem a while ago. I solved it by turning up the heat. All is well now


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Funny, I was having the same problem a while ago. I solved it by turning up the heat. All is well now



I work in a highrise...can't turn up the heat..higher up you go the colder it gets


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> I work in a highrise...can't turn up the heat..higher up you go the colder it gets



Well there go's that theory, I guess being in the sticks has some advantages.
But I thought that heat rises? Either way I guess coffee is the answer.


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Well there go's that theory, I guess being in the sticks has some advantages.
> But I thought that heats rises? Either way I guess coffee is the answer.



So that means it ok for me to drink the coffee I just got?


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> So that means it ok for me to drink the coffee I just got?



Bottoms up


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Bottoms up



LOL..thanks


----------



## Master Mason

Job flash  Just got an interview for tomorrow


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Job flash  Just got an interview for tomorrow



Make sure ya look pretty


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Job flash  Just got an interview for tomorrow



    

Mason..here's some Pixie dust for ya...good luck, fingers crossed


----------



## disneyfanx3

Master Mason said:


> Job flash  Just got an interview for tomorrow



Good Luck!!


----------



## tawasdave

Master Mason said:


> Job flash  Just got an interview for tomorrow




Good Luck MM


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Good Luck MM


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Make sure ya look pretty



Do I need to wear a suit to talk on the phone?  Hiring manager is based out of NC.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Do I need to wear a suit to talk on the phone?  Hiring manager is based out of NC.



 and clean underwear


----------



## Mrsduck101

Master Mason said:


> Job flash  Just got an interview for tomorrow



Good luck!


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> Job flash  Just got an interview for tomorrow




Wish you luck, Mason.


----------



## libertybell7

Good Luck MM


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Job flash  Just got an interview for tomorrow





Master Mason said:


> Do I need to wear a suit to talk on the phone?  Hiring manager is based out of NC.



Good luck Mason!!! I think you just need to smile over the phone... at least is not over a video call


----------



## ahoff

Master Mason said:


> Job flash  Just got an interview for tomorrow




Good luck, Mason!

What type of work are you looking for, btw?


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> You will hopefully feel better then!!!


 
Well, no but I officially have my own Darvocet now.  He packed the tooth with more meds and will try again on Thursday.  Too much infection to finish it today... so... I get the bonus of feeling like he finished it  and the pleasure of going through it all again on Thursday!!  



Master Mason said:


> Job flash Just got an interview for tomorrow


 
Best of luck MM.  I hired about 20% of my current staff over the phone.  I will say, a few of them were NOT what I pictured!    You, on the other hand are very handsome and quite "normal".  Remind me in chat sometime to tell you about a few surprises when I met those I hired for the first time in person!


----------



## libertybell7

Sorry you have to go back on thursday kimmie...That stinks.


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Best of luck MM.  I hired about 20% of my current staff over the phone.  I will say, a few of them were NOT what I pictured!    You, on the other hand are very handsome and quite "normal".  Remind me in chat sometime to tell you about a few surprises when I met those I hired for the first time in person!



Its because they did not wear clean underware and a suit for their phone interview  with you.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Sorry you have to go back on thursday kimmie...That stinks.



wth

you take nice pills today?


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> wth
> 
> you take nice pills today?





BRB ok


----------



## Sha

back to class, but want to share that a classmate did a starbucks run!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> back to class, but want to share that a classmate did a starbucks run!!!



Just did my second one.. good thing they changed people. They are starting to remember me


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Just did my second one.. good thing they changed people. They are starting to remember me



Mine all know me, doesn't seem to matter what time of day it is..LOL


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Ut oh ... whats that.. Is that 2 banana's left I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no I have no packed yet. Tomorrow night is the perfect night to get my packing done.



Almost here, woo hoo  

Spent three grueling hours in a meeting listening to boring English people talk, talk, talk....
I wish I could got to starbucks...


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> wth
> 
> you take nice pills today?



I'm always happy when we are "closed" at work, Nothing breaks down when it's not running.....


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Almost here, woo hoo
> 
> Spent three grueling hours in a meeting listening to boring English people talk, talk, talk....
> I wish I could got to starbucks...



Mel where they english guys? where they hot? Cause I could listen to that accent all day


----------



## Carrieannew

If anyone takes my post #2000 that is reserved for me i shall hurt you


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Mel where they english guys? where they hot? Cause I could listen to that accent all day




Did I tell ya that I have an English accent?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> If anyone takes my post #2000 that is reserved for me i shall hurt you




ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I soooooooooooooooooo scared...


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> If anyone takes my post #2000 that is reserved for me i shall hurt you




  Who would do such a thing 

Um Carrie, It seems that the aliens have taken your daughter from the site.


----------



## katydidbug1

LOL Carrie..what if I beat you to it?


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL Carrie..what if I beat you to it?



I think if you beat her to it, she just might beat you!


----------



## libertybell7

Emtgirljen said:


> I think if you beat her to it, she just might beat you!





Tweezer girl


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> Do I need to wear a suit to talk on the phone?  Hiring manager is based out of NC.



it might help, actually. It will likely make you sit up straighter and project a more professional attitude. Or you could just wear your pink fuzzy slippers.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Did I tell ya that I have an English accent?



Hellooooooo how u doin?   



tawasdave said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I soooooooooooooooooo scared...



 



libertybell7 said:


> Who would do such a thing
> 
> Um Carrie, It seems that the aliens have taken your daughter from the site.


OMG 
Do you think they really took her? Seriously I can use a night out




katydidbug1 said:


> LOL Carrie..what if I beat you to it?





Emtgirljen said:


> I think if you beat her to it, she just might beat you!


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> I think if you beat her to it, she just might beat you!



Nah...Carrie loves me...I am gonna make the icky stinky guy in her office disappear with my Magic Wand


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> Tweezer girl



I resemble that remark.


----------



## libertybell7

Hellooooooo how u doin?   

So predictable


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> probably a good idea not to mess around with a thunderstorm. .. in a thunderstorm, fine.. just not _with_.



*sigh* I'll bet that means you don't like playing *with* fire either...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Nah...Carrie loves me...I am gonna make the icky stinky guy in her office disappear with my Magic Wand



Eww he stunk too.. and kept standing there.. even lookin at my stuff.. jerk 
So I ignored him and text'd cait  



libertybell7 said:


> Hellooooooo how u doin?
> 
> So predictable



How u doin ?


----------



## libertybell7

How u doin ? :flower3

Moi? Just bought me some flashy clothing if you must know.


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> *sigh* I'll bet that means you don't like playing *with* fire either...



Depends.. I can do a pretty good Lumiere, although lately I'm sounding more like Maurice Chevalier.


----------



## Emtgirljen

buena vista said:


> Depends.. I can do a pretty good Lumiere, although lately I'm sounding more like Maurice Chevalier.



You could sing this part of the Toast Song - it requires a French accent:

"Oui monsuier bonjour coquette 
uh huh croisoiant on Chevy Corvette 
Maurice Chevalier Eiffel Tower 
oui marie baguette bon soir 

FRENCH TOAST!"


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> How u doin ? :flower3
> 
> Moi? Just bought me some flashy clothing if you must know.



Who ya trying to impress?


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Who ya trying to impress?




Not sure yet, I'm going out cruising in my pimpmobile right now.


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> You could sing this part of the Toast Song - it requires a French accent:
> 
> "Oui monsuier bonjour coquette
> uh huh croisoiant on Chevy Corvette
> Maurice Chevalier Eiffel Tower
> oui marie baguette bon soir
> 
> FRENCH TOAST!"



   
Umm Jen...what did you put on your cornflakes this morning?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Not sure yet, I'm going out cruising in my pimpmobile right now.



Oh really. Good luck


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Umm Jen...what did you put on your cornflakes this morning?



Some of Shawn's happy pills I think


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Umm Jen...what did you put on your cornflakes this morning?



Don't tell me you've never heard the Toast Song?!?!?


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Depends.. I can do a pretty good Lumiere, although lately I'm sounding more like Maurice Chevalier.



mmm, and that's a problem because.... ??  Something so incredibly sexy about that French accent.... Lots of good things are French. French Roast, French pastry...


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> Don't tell me you've never heard the Toast Song?!?!?


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


>



Get thee to YouTube, lady!


----------



## buena vista

Emtgirljen said:


> You could sing this part of the Toast Song - it requires a French accent:
> 
> "Oui monsuier bonjour coquette
> uh huh croisoiant on Chevy Corvette
> Maurice Chevalier Eiffel Tower
> oui marie baguette bon soir
> 
> FRENCH TOAST!"



Sounds like The French Song from A My Name is Alice (a disney dollar for anyone who can find the lyrics to that one). Thanks Jen.. I'll practice zee toast for zee next time I'm on zee monorail pub crawl.


----------



## tawasdave

CoasterAddict said:


> mmm, and that's a problem because.... ??  Something so incredibly sexy about that French accent.... Lots of good things are French. French Roast, French pastry...




French Lick...


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Sounds like The French Song from A My Name is Alice (a disney dollar for anyone who can find the lyrics to that one). Thanks Jen.. I'll practice zee toast for zee next time I'm on zee monorail pub crawl.



Word on the monorail pub crawl

Calling all takers for May!!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

buena vista said:


> Sounds like The French Song from A My Name is Alice (a disney dollar for anyone who can find the lyrics to that one). Thanks Jen.. I'll practice zee toast for zee next time I'm on zee monorail pub crawl.



Rats, my Google-fu is failing me on this one!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Word on the monorail pub crawl
> 
> Calling all takers for May!!!!


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> mmm, and that's a problem because.... ??  Something so incredibly sexy about that French accent.... Lots of good things are French. French Roast, French pastry...



oh, I didn't say it was a problem..


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> French Lick...



Is that a hairstyle?


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


>



Duckie I knew you would be the first to respond


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Word on the monorail pub crawl
> 
> Calling all takers for May!!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Duckie I knew you would be the first to respond



Why ever would you think that  

   

By the way, any more entertainment from your neighbors?


----------



## libertybell7

See's katy on the side of the road cold and wet.She looks 
Katy would you like a ride to starbucks?


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


>



But dont lightweights have to be the designated walkers?


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> But dont lightweights have to be the designated walkers?




I'll be ok


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Why ever would you think that
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, any more entertainment from your neighbors?



Ready for this duckie

I went out into the parking lot this morning and both of there vehicles were covered in plastic wrap.. 

I really cant wait to move


----------



## Carrieannew

Can someone check to see if my butt is still there.. 

Because of the yelling I just took from a boss I'm not sure it is.


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Can someone check to see if my butt is still there..
> 
> Because of the yelling I just took from a boss I'm not sure it is.



Is this a trick question? 

Seriously though, sorry about the butt chewing. And I was just sticking around for you to give it to the poor person who posts #2000..


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Can someone check to see if my butt is still there..
> 
> Because of the yelling I just took from a boss I'm not sure it is.



PU! Yup it's still there...


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Ready for this duckie
> 
> I went out into the parking lot this morning and both of there vehicles were covered in plastic wrap..
> 
> I really cant wait to move


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Is this a trick question?
> 
> Seriously though, sorry about the butt chewing. And I was just sticking around for you to give it to the poor person who posts #2000..



Thank you for your support


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Can someone check to see if my butt is still there..
> 
> Because of the yelling I just took from a boss I'm not sure it is.



   Put it up to the monitor...


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


>



Ya that was pretty much me this morning

Then my daughter said she couldnt sleep last night god hope she didnt hear anything


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Can someone check to see if my butt is still there..
> 
> Because of the yelling I just took from a boss I'm not sure it is.



Turn around.......


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Put it up to the monitor...



Oh its not that small 
you wont need those


----------



## tawasdave

We are all safe...Carrie got #2000


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> We are all safe...Carrie got #2000




Son of . .....! Thats it Carrie


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> See's katy on the side of the road cold and wet.She looks
> Katy would you like a ride to starbucks?



Oh yeah...pick me up


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh yeah...pick me up




Hop in cutie pie....


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Hop in cutie pie....



I like you...you can stay...right Carrie?


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> I like you...you can stay...right Carrie?




Carrie is pimping herself at her office at the moment.

But don't worry she kicked me out of her carry on bag so it's ok.

So where would you like to go cutie?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I like you...you can stay...right Carrie?



keep him


----------



## libertybell7

Katy, Would you like to stop by the bar for a drink?


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Katy, Would you like to stop by the bar for a drink?



LMAO....ut oh..did Carrie break up with you again...not sure I want a guy on the rebound..LOL..she'll want you back and you'll break my heart....but ya a drink sounds good.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO....ut oh..did Carrie break up with you again...not sure I want a guy on the rebound..LOL..she'll want you back and you'll break my heart....but ya a drink sounds good.



aparently he dumped me


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> aparently he dumped me



Oh no!!!...Nope not having a drink with him them


----------



## goofydadof3

Donnie and Marie :




A my name is Alice and my boyfriend's name is Andy
We come from Alabama and we like apples
A my name is Alice and I want to play the game of love
When you were only nine, I used to watch you playing
You used to bounce a rubber ball and 
I looked at you while I was saying
(Repeat *)
When you were seventeen, you used to bring me flowers
I couldn't help remembering the way I spent the hours saying
(Repeat *)
We just can't wait to be together 
I want to be your bride 
Then we'll hear our little girl saying 
Saying everytime we look outside
(Repeat *)


----------



## Master Mason

ahoff said:


> Good luck, Mason!
> 
> What type of work are you looking for, btw?



I am in sales, specifically I have been selling education and training for high tech for the last 7 years.


----------



## katydidbug1

goofydadof3 said:


> Donnie and Marie :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A my name is Alice and my boyfriend's name is Andy
> We come from Alabama and we like apples
> A my name is Alice and I want to play the game of love
> When you were only nine, I used to watch you playing
> You used to bounce a rubber ball and
> I looked at you while I was saying
> (Repeat *)
> When you were seventeen, you used to bring me flowers
> I couldn't help remembering the way I spent the hours saying
> (Repeat *)
> We just can't wait to be together
> I want to be your bride
> Then we'll hear our little girl saying
> Saying everytime we look outside
> (Repeat *)




LMAO​


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> aparently he dumped me



Oh No! Dont you turn this onto me...No way...Not gonna happen..
Who kicked who out of there bag?
Anyway we can all go get drinks then 
:


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Donnie and Marie :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A my name is Alice and my boyfriend's name is Andy
> We come from Alabama and we like apples
> A my name is Alice and I want to play the game of love
> When you were only nine, I used to watch you playing
> You used to bounce a rubber ball and
> I looked at you while I was saying
> (Repeat *)
> When you were seventeen, you used to bring me flowers
> I couldn't help remembering the way I spent the hours saying
> (Repeat *)
> We just can't wait to be together
> I want to be your bride
> Then we'll hear our little girl saying
> Saying everytime we look outside
> (Repeat *)



not sure what crack your smokin but I'll have some

Seriously.. i need to hurt you with all the penquins
just you wait till later.. my signature will be prettier and have more
take that


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Oh No! Dont you turn this onto me...No way...Not gonna happen..
> Who kicked who out of there bag?
> Anyway we can all go get drinks then



i dont share
sorry


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> Oh No! Dont you turn this onto me...No way...Not gonna happen..
> Who kicked who out of there bag?
> Anyway we can all go get drinks then



party!!!!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> aparently he dumped me



yeah, and apparently Katy was just using me for in-flight entertainment. Shawn just beware of her fairy dust.. it's hypnotic man! .


----------



## buena vista

goofydadof3 said:


> Donnie and Marie :
> 
> A my name is Alice and my boyfriend's name is Andy
> We come from Alabama and we like apples
> A my name is Alice and I want to play the game of love
> When you were only nine, I used to watch you playing
> You used to bounce a rubber ball and
> I looked at you while I was saying
> (Repeat *)
> When you were seventeen, you used to bring me flowers
> I couldn't help remembering the way I spent the hours saying
> (Repeat *)
> We just can't wait to be together
> I want to be your bride
> Then we'll hear our little girl saying
> Saying everytime we look outside
> (Repeat *)



I meant the broadway musical, A My Name is Alice. It's obscure, but there are some good songs from it.


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> yeah, and apparently Katy was just using me for in-flight entertainment. Shawn just beware of her fairy dust.. it's hypnotic man! .



They are working against me BV, But all I wanted to do was buy them a drink..


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> party!!!!



that "party" emoticon still cracks me up.. I keep hearing the charlie brown theme song when I see that.


----------



## libertybell7

CoasterAddict said:


> party!!!!




Yeah Thats what I'm talking about..Join in coastergal


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> They are working against me BV, But all I wanted to do was buy them a drink..



"Women. You can't live with them,.... pass the beer nuts."


----------



## Master Mason

CoasterAddict said:


> it might help, actually. It will likely make you sit up straighter and project a more professional attitude. Or you could just wear your pink fuzzy slippers.



No fuzzy slippers, but I guess I could wear Kenny's Mickey feet ones


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> "Women. You can't live with them,.... pass the beer nuts."




< Slides beer nut's over to LB >

I hear ya man, I hear ya...


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh no!!!...Nope not having a drink with him them



Tease!


----------



## Kimmielee

buena vista said:


> that "party" emoticon still cracks me up.. I keep hearing the charlie brown theme song when I see that.


 





I bet you really hear it now!!


----------



## libertybell7

Kimmielee said:


> I bet you really hear it now!!



Hey! Thats us in May


----------



## buena vista

Kimmielee said:


> I bet you really hear it now!!



   LMAO!

Yep.. thanks Kimmie


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> < Slides beer nut's over to LB >
> 
> I hear ya man, I hear ya...



I think you guys *are* the beer nuts. I'd prefer a Mt. Killamarita...who's buying me one? <smiles sweetly>


----------



## Master Mason

Kimmielee said:


> I bet you really hear it now!!



A charlie brown party without charlie brown??


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> I think you guys *are* the beer nuts. I'd prefer a Mt. Killamarita...who's buying me one? <smiles sweetly>



of course.. I mean, flattery will get you everywhere 

<mixing the Van Der Hum and Hornitos>


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> A charlie brown party without charlie brown??


 
Hey, I did the best I could on short notice and darvocet!


----------



## goofydadof3

A ... my name is Alice
And my husband's name is Adam
And his girlfriend's name is Amy
And my lover's name is Abby
And her husband's name is Arnie
And his boyfriend's name is Allan
And my analyst's name is Arthur
And we're working on my anger


From the off broadway musical that opened in 1984

although there is not a song titled a my name is alice in the playbill


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> I bet you really hear it now!!





Master Mason said:


> A charlie brown party without charlie brown??



I can hear it!!! that is from the Christmas one... and Charlie Brown was directing so he wasnt on stage


----------



## buena vista

goofydadof3 said:


> A ... my name is Alice
> And my husband's name is Adam
> And his girlfriend's name is Amy
> And my lover's name is Abby
> And her husband's name is Arnie
> And his boyfriend's name is Allan
> And my analyst's name is Arthur
> And we're working on my anger
> 
> 
> From the off broadway musical that opened in 1984
> 
> although there is not a song titled a my name is alice in the playbill



Correct. The song from the show that I was thinking of is The French Song which follows the French Monologue, and it reminded me of the French Toast that EMTJen shared with us and which I agreed to do on the monorail pubcrawl while Carrie is celebrating, well, being herself. (exhale)


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> of course.. I mean, flattery will get you everywhere


<raises eyebrow> <cheerfully jots down note>



buena vista said:


> <mixing the Van Der Hum and Hornitos>


Bonus points for you. Even more bonus points if you *have* Van Der Hum...


----------



## goofydadof3




----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> <raises eyebrow> <cheerfully jots down note>
> 
> 
> Bonus points for you. Even more bonus points if you *have* Van Der Hum...



not yet, but I'm resourceful


----------



## Kimmielee

Perhaps because shark's have such scary teeth?


----------



## deltachi8

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> What part of Houston are you moving to???



looks like Humble....waiting on an answer on the offer....


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> not yet, but I'm resourceful




I see that Obi Wan has taught BV well with his mastery of the smoothness.
The force is strong in this one Coastergal. It's no wonder the Master and I have not been able to bring him over to the Dark Side...


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Perhaps because shark's have such scary teeth?



Sharkbait!!!


----------



## Sha

Blah.... I have a paper to write... and I dont know all the answers for it LOL as its based on observation about the ICU and being nurse there vs an acute nurse.... fun... (not)


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> yeah, and apparently Katy was just using me for in-flight entertainment. Shawn just beware of her fairy dust.. it's hypnotic man! .



your loss  and here I was gonna bring the coffee this time


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> "Women. You can't live with them,.... pass the beer nuts."



Good thing for you buster...that you didn't finish that statement


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Tease!



You wish


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> your loss  and here I was gonna bring the coffee this time



oh, but the memories I'll cherish everytime I fly


----------



## katydidbug1

Just got a text from Miss Carrie...she is out and about, having drinks and getting hit on by hot guys


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Good thing for you buster...that you didn't finish that statement



That's the whole quote.. it's from Cheers. Good thing for me..


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> oh, but the memories I'll cherish everytime I fly



That's it....Carrie is gonna have to get me my own suitcase...Not talking to you so


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> That's the whole quote.. it's from Cheers. Good thing for me..



LOL...still not talking to you


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...still not talking to you


----------



## Kimmielee

No... I didn't do them while taking drugs!  They were all done (Turbo Tax) but I was missing one piece of information from Noah's summer camp.  I plugged that amount in and hit SEND!!  

My refund pays for the May trip (incl spending $$$ and a birthday gift for someone special)... and buys our airfare for the December WDW trip!  Woooo Hoooo!!


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


>



 this might help....I might talk to him again, can someone tell him that..cause I am not talking to him


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> oh, but the memories I'll cherish everytime I fly



And I thought it was a compliment


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> No... I didn't do them while taking drugs!  They were all done (Turbo Tax) but I was missing one piece of information from Noah's summer camp.  I plugged that amount in and hit SEND!!
> 
> My refund pays for the May trip (incl spending $$$ and a birthday gift for someone special)... and buys our airfare for the December WDW trip!  Woooo Hoooo!!



That is great Kimmie! I know you were a little concerned about them before.... glad it was without the darvocet!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> And I thought it was a compliment



nope....he thinks I was using him for inflight entertainment


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> nope....he thinks I was using him for inflight entertainment



because someone (ahem) dumped me for Shawn.


----------



## Kimmielee




----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> because someone (ahem) dumped me for Shawn.



ummm No....I did not...Shawn dumped Carrie...I was just having a drink with him...Shawn asked first....you can ask first next time....


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> ummm No....I did not...Shawn dumped Carrie...I was just having a drink with him...Shawn asked first....you can ask first next time....



ok.. friends again?


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> ok.. friends again?



I guess...you can buy me drink now.

tapping toes...waiting for my drink


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> I see that Obi Wan has taught BV well with his mastery of the smoothness.
> The force is strong in this one Coastergal. It's no wonder the Master and I have not been able to bring him over to the Dark Side...




But wait...doesn't the dark side have cookies??


----------



## Kimmielee

buena vista said:


> ok.. friends again?


 


katydidbug1 said:


> I guess...you can buy me drink now.


 
*Sounds like a plan you two! *

*Remember:*


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> *Sounds like a plan you two! *
> 
> *Remember:*



ummmmm...LOL

I don't remember dancing on tables...LOL


----------



## buena vista

Kimmielee said:


> *Sounds like a plan you two! *
> 
> *Remember:*



sage advice


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> ummmmm...LOL
> 
> I don't remember dancing on tables...LOL


 


buena vista said:


> sage advice


 
You are too quick... I put the wrong one in my post... read again....


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> You are too quick... I put the wrong one in my post... read again....



LOL....yeah...but I still don't remeber dancing on the tables...LOL


----------



## buena vista

Kimmielee said:


> You are too quick... I put the wrong one in my post... read again....



even wiser... words to lie, cheat, steal and drink by. Thanks Kimmie


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> But wait...doesn't the dark side have cookies??



sure do.. and chocolates on your pillow.. all kinds of temptations.


----------



## PirateMel

Is airing Walt Disney World, yes it is a repeat, but getting my fix for THURSDAY!


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> sure do.. and chocolates on your pillow.. all kinds of temptations.



do tell!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

buena vista said:


> sure do.. and chocolates on your pillow.. all kinds of temptations.


 
Hmmmm.... which kind of temptations?  






OR


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> sure do.. and chocolates on your pillow.. all kinds of temptations.



tease. You're as  bad as Tdave...all talk...


----------



## buena vista

Kimmielee said:


> Hmmmm.... which kind of temptations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR



 I can't compete with this!


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> I can't compete with this!



hm, he gives up pretty easily.


----------



## Master Mason

Hey after 3 days of sorting, filing, and tossing crap, I have discovered that my desk has a wood top


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Hey after 3 days of sorting, filing, and tossing crap, I have discovered that my desk has a wood top



You need a vacation


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> I can't compete with this!



Sure you can...just turn up the stereo....light a candle of two....good to go


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> Hey after 3 days of sorting, filing, and tossing crap, I have discovered that my desk has a wood top



Which you're now planning to use for... ??


----------



## Kimmielee

PirateMel said:


> Is airing Walt Disney World, yes it is a repeat, but getting my fix for THURSDAY!


 
Wow... you only have 2 sleeps left?


----------



## Kimmielee

Kimmielee said:


>


 
People... I know a lot of you have stayed at Pop before... which decade??  

Ms. Paula... do you have a preference?


----------



## Kimmielee

*I just quoted myself!    *

*Thanks for my message.... too.... you know who you are.  I'd call ya back but I'm kinda talking funny... still a little numb from today.   See ya in Chat!  *


----------



## Master Mason

CoasterAddict said:


> Which you're now planning to use for... ??




It's a nice flat spot to place my drink   Now I don't have to sit it on the sewing machine behind me.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> It's a nice flat spot to place my drink   Now I don't have to sit it on the sewing machine behind me.



oooh, a man with a sewing machine...<swoon> Do you know how to use it?


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> *I just quoted myself!    *
> 
> *Thanks for my message.... too.... you know who you are.  I'd call ya back but I'm kinda talking funny... still a little numb from today.   See ya in Chat!  *



oh goody chat's gonna be FUN!!!


----------



## Master Mason

Kimmielee said:


> See ya in Chat!




Those must be really good drugs if your "seeing" people in chat


----------



## PirateMel

Kimmielee said:


> People... I know a lot of you have stayed at Pop before... which decade??
> 
> Ms. Paula... do you have a preference?



I prefer the 50's section, cause I like the music.  The 60's section is good too, but think it is now a preferred room.  The rest are too the left of the food court.

Hope this helps..
Sorry your tooth still hurts


----------



## Master Mason

CoasterAddict said:


> oooh, a man with a sewing machine...<swoon> Do you know how to use it?



Yes I know how to use it, and it was my grand mothers.  I actually have 2 of them, but the other one is an 1870's vintage tredle job, that my dad and I refinished.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Yes I know how to use it, and it was my grand mothers.  I actually have 2 of them, but the other one is an 1870's vintage tredle job, that my dad and I refinished.



oh good...can you fix the hem on the skirt I wore today?


----------



## katydidbug1

carrie...are you back yet...i wanna hear about the hot guys


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> carrie...are you back yet...i wanna hear about the hot guys



Just got home .. had to try and read through the pages.. kinda hard to read that much with a buzz.. but caught up

hehe

Umm.. no comment? plead the 5th... tell ya over drinks.. you get the jist


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> ummm No....I did not...Shawn dumped Carrie...I was just having a drink with him...Shawn asked first....you can ask first next time....




Shawn did not dump Carrie...Carrie cheats on regularly...It was an abusive relationship! I am not to blame I was only giving Katy a ride to the bar after she felt like she was dumped...My plan was to get her drunk and well, you know what else Now I am single again since I hear that Carrie is at the bar with Ralph Malph and Potsie...And phoning in messages too brag about it 

Well I could just 

Oh and by the way Katy you owe me $10 for gas. Tease


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Just got home .. had to try and read through the pages.. kinda hard to read that much with a buzz.. but caught up
> 
> hehe
> 
> Umm.. no comment? plead the 5th... tell ya over drinks.. you get the jist


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Just got home .. had to try and read through the pages.. kinda hard to read that much with a buzz.. but caught up
> 
> hehe
> 
> Umm.. no comment? plead the 5th... tell ya over drinks.. you get the jist



ooohhhh that good huh?


----------



## Carrieannew

You are the king of the penquins.. you win.. 

this time


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> ooohhhh that good huh?



Well ya know.. when you have a crappy day at work.. 

And then get dumped right after.. 

Pretty much any guy looks good


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Shawn did not dump Carrie...Carrie cheats on regularly...It was an abusive relationship! I am not to blame I was only giving Katy a ride to the bar after she felt like she was dumped...My plan was to get her drunk and well, you know what else Now I am single again since I hear that Carrie is at the bar with Ralph Malph and Potsie...And phoning in messages too brag about it
> 
> Well I could just
> 
> Oh and by the way Katy you owe me $10 for gas. Tease



that's not what I heard...lol

I'm not that kinda girl  

I'd like to see you try to collect that 10.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Well ya know.. when you have a crappy day at work..
> 
> And then get dumped right after..
> 
> Pretty much any guy looks good



Even...welll...that would just be mean


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Even...welll...that would just be mean



Ok.. anyone but

Shawn broke my heart


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Ok.. anyone but
> 
> Shawn broke my heart



poor Carrie


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Ok.. anyone but
> 
> Shawn broke my heart




< Listening to Broken W/ Seether and Amy Lee >


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Ok.. anyone but
> 
> Shawn broke my heart



Mickey will make it all better.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Mickey will make it all better.



Mickey and lots of drinks

Hey anyone wanna pack for me?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Mickey and lots of drinks
> 
> Hey anyone wanna pack for me?



made the offer once, Missy...a little late for me to go to CT to pack for you know...I know..Shawn can pack for you


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Mickey and lots of drinks
> 
> Hey anyone wanna pack for me?




Last time I heard your bags were full?


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> made the offer once, Missy...a little late for me to go to CT to pack for you know...I know..Shawn can pack for you



If you help her there might be more room for you and BV


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Last time I heard your bags were full?



Nope.. was waiting for one more thing.. ***sigh***


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> If you help her there might be more room for you and BV



this is true...and now that we have made up....he can share with me again


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Nope.. was waiting for one more thing.. ***sigh***



camera, clean underwear, money, spare pair of shoes.... what more do you need?


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> camera, clean underwear, money, spare pair of shoes.... what more do you need?



Shawn..he go in her carryon...if they make up before she leave


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> camera, clean underwear, money, spare pair of shoes.... what more do you need?



bras would be nice
cant be scarying people..


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> bras would be nice
> cant be scarying people..



you are gonna put those in with Shawn...LOL...don't want him getting any idea's


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> you are gonna put those in with Shawn...LOL...don't want him getting any idea's



oh i thought we were talking about suitcase hehe 
see its cause i havent packed.. dont know what I am talking about


----------



## goofydadof3

Kimmielee said:


> No... I didn't do them while taking drugs!  They were all done (Turbo Tax) but I was missing one piece of information from Noah's summer camp.  I plugged that amount in and hit SEND!!
> 
> My refund pays for the May trip (incl spending $$$ and a birthday gift for someone special)... and buys our airfare for the December WDW trip!  Woooo Hoooo!!




 
<---------July 9th


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> bras would be nice
> cant be scarying people..



That was covered under the clean underware part to me...


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> That was covered under the clean underware part to me...



nah...two seperate things on Cait's packing list


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> nah...two seperate things on Cait's packing list



duh mason 
geez
get with the program


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> duh mason
> geez
> get with the program


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


>




Tease


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Tease



 not a Tease


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Well ya know.. when you have a crappy day at work..
> 
> And then get dumped right after..
> 
> Pretty much any guy looks good






<-------ANY GUY


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> <---------July 9th



what is july 9th?
other than the day before my bday


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> not a Tease




haha.. prove it!


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> haha.. prove it!



prove that I am


----------



## tawasdave

CoasterAddict said:


> tease. You're as  bad as Tdave...all talk...



I never tease..it's against my religion...


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> <-------ANY GUY



How u doin


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> prove that I am




  and then the  

Forget about the gas $ Katy it was worth it


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> and then the
> 
> Forget about the gas $ Katy it was worth it


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> nah...two seperate things on Cait's packing list



Have you ever wondered why it's a pair of underwear if there's only one thing that goes in it, and a bra (singular) but two things go in it?


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> Have you ever wondered why it's a pair of underwear if there's only one thing that goes in it, and a bra (singular) but two things go in it?



LMAO


----------



## libertybell7

Emtgirljen said:


> Have you ever wondered why it's a pair of underwear if there's only one thing that goes in it, and a bra (singular) but two things go in it?



But you have a pair of panty's don't you?


----------



## disneyfanx3

Emtgirljen said:


> Have you ever wondered why it's a pair of underwear if there's only one thing that goes in it, and a bra (singular) but two things go in it?


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> Have you ever wondered why it's a pair of underwear if there's only one thing that goes in it, and a bra (singular) but two things go in it?


 
   One of those things that make you go.... hmmmmmm.


----------



## goofydadof3

Emtgirljen said:


> Have you ever wondered why it's a pair of underwear if there's only one thing that goes in it, and a bra (singular) but two things go in it?





Two things go in my underwear!


----------



## libertybell7

What I am saying is it like, Why do you park your car in the driveway yet drive your car on the parkway?


----------



## libertybell7

goofydadof3 said:


> Two things go in my underwear!





Both hands?


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Word on the monorail pub crawl
> 
> Calling all takers for May!!!!



 I'm with you Carrie, just let me know when and where 



Kimmielee said:


> I bet you really hear it now!!
> No... I didn't do them while taking drugs!  They were all done (Turbo Tax) but I was missing one piece of information from Noah's summer camp.  I plugged that amount in and hit SEND!!




Hey this looks like us in May.   




> Carrieannew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My refund pays for the May trip (incl spending $$$ and a birthday gift for someone special)... and buys our airfare for the December WDW trip!  Woooo Hoooo!!     [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still missing a few documents.  Hopefully they will arrive soon so I can complete mind.
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Master Mason

libertybell7 said:


> What I am saying is it like, Why do you park your car in the driveway yet drive your car on the parkway?




Don't you mean cah?


----------



## vital

Kimmielee said:


> People... I know a lot of you have stayed at Pop before... which decade??
> 
> Ms. Paula... do you have a preference?



I don't care. Don't plan on being in the room long enough!


----------



## libertybell7

vital said:


> I don't care. Don't plan on being in the room long enough!




I echo that statement...Who cares! Just gonna crash there anyway.


----------



## deltachi8

Kimmielee said:


> People... I know a lot of you have stayed at Pop before... which decade??
> 
> Ms. Paula... do you have a preference?



Hi - stayed at POP twice - once in the 90's and once in the 70's (non preferred).
I really liked our room in the 70's last August, back buy the lake - quiet but not to far from Classic Hall for the morning coffee run.


----------



## libertybell7




----------



## vital

Good Morning Peeps! We survived the storms last night. Now I just have to make it through another flu infested day at work. I feel like I'm playing dodge the bullet everytime I walk through the waithing room. When someone coughs or sneezes, I hold my breath until I get out of there. One day I'm gonna pass out and wake up with my coworkers standing over me with needles and tubes to put in various places


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


>



ummm why are you rolling your eyes????


----------



## katydidbug1

vital said:


> Good Morning Peeps! We survived the storms last night. Now I just have to make it through another flu infested day at work. I feel like I'm playing dodge the bullet everytime I walk through the waithing room. When someone coughs or sneezes, I hold my breath until I get out of there. One day I'm gonna pass out and wake up with my coworkers standing over me with needles and tubes to put in various places



ya probably don't want to do that....LOL..doesn't sound like fun...I already had the flu, hoping to make it through the rest of the season, germ free...but well, when you work in a library it isn't always possible...Heard about the storms, how bad were they???


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Good Morning Peeps! We survived the storms last night. Now I just have to make it through another flu infested day at work. I feel like I'm playing dodge the bullet everytime I walk through the waithing room. When someone coughs or sneezes, I hold my breath until I get out of there. One day I'm gonna pass out and wake up with my coworkers standing over me with needles and tubes to put in various places


  *I just had a visual I didn't need for so early in the morning! Stay safe my friend!*

*Good Morning DISFriends - another day with no school here in our town. It rained, then turned to sleet, then snow... we don't have a ton of snow right now, but the roads are a sheet of ice. We are "expecting" 10-14 inches of snow today and tonight.*
*



*
*It's headed East so Mel and Carrie... pixie dust being sent your way for tomorrow's flights!     *


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> *I just had a visual I didn't need for so early in the morning! Stay safe my friend!*
> 
> *Good Morning DISFriends - another day with no school here in our town. It rained, then turned to sleet, then snow... we don't have a ton of snow right now, but the roads are a sheet of ice. We are "expecting" 10-14 inches of snow today and tonight.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *It's headed East so Mel and Carrie... pixie dust being sent your way for tomorrow's flights!     *



Hey Chica...can you keep the snow or send it west....we don't want in   How's the mouth feeling???  Keeping my fingers crossed that you finally be done tomorrow


----------



## katydidbug1

WAKE UP!!!!!!​
I'm bored...where is everyone...ok, well I know where some of you and you are excused, but where are the rest of you


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> *I just had a visual I didn't need for so early in the morning! Stay safe my friend!*
> 
> *Good Morning DISFriends - another day with no school here in our town. It rained, then turned to sleet, then snow... we don't have a ton of snow right now, but the roads are a sheet of ice. We are "expecting" 10-14 inches of snow today and tonight.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *It's headed East so Mel and Carrie... pixie dust being sent your way for tomorrow's flights!     *



We got just a dusting up here so far..they have lowered estimates for snow from 6-10" to 5-8"..so hopefully we will be on the low end of it...my daughter was pretty upset..she was expecting a snow day...

BTW..Sorry for my abrupt leaving in chat last night...my internet went out...again...


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> WAKE UP!!!!!!​
> I'm bored...where is everyone...ok, well I know where some of you and you are excused, but where are the rest of you



LOL .. I'm awake, just getting caught up on all the chatter I missed. Good luck to all those dealing with weather, and especially our neighbahs in the northeast who are flying out!


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> LOL .. I'm awake, just getting caught up on all the chatter I missed. Good luck to all those dealing with weather, and especially our neighbahs in the northeast who are flying out!



yeah...we want good weather...being in Carries suitcase and all


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> WAKE UP!!!!!!​
> I'm bored...where is everyone...ok, well I know where some of you and you are excused, but where are the rest of you



I've been awake since 4:30 AM.  Just been swamp at work, this is the first chance I've had to read the boards and I'm still drinking my Starbucks.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> I've been awake since 4:30 AM.  Just been swamp at work, this is the first chance I've had to read the boards and I'm still drinking my Starbucks.



Ok you are excused....swamped at work and drinking starbucks....I guess its time for me to pack up the laptop and head to the office....of course it has started to poor rain....grrrrr


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> yeah...we want good weather...being in Carries suitcase and all



a very good point! we can only handle so much turbulence.

just thinking of missing out on that feeling of landing in Orlando is making me very jealous!!!! 

8 weeks..


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> *I just had a visual I didn't need for so early in the morning! Stay safe my friend!*
> 
> *Good Morning DISFriends - another day with no school here in our town. It rained, then turned to sleet, then snow... we don't have a ton of snow right now, but the roads are a sheet of ice. We are "expecting" 10-14 inches of snow today and tonight.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *It's headed East so Mel and Carrie... pixie dust being sent your way for tomorrow's flights!     *



Here in DC/MD/VA we're getting nothing but rain and it's suppose to be in the 70's.   You keep safe Kimmie.


----------



## Carrieannew

Hey Everyone

Sorry about the leaving chat. Got kicked off and was just to tired to wait it out to try and get back on. 

Rain sucks.. and if this weather mess's with me flight.. .not good


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> WAKE UP!!!!!!​
> I'm bored...where is everyone...ok, well I know where some of you and you are excused, but where are the rest of you



Geez, What are you screaming for...

I've been awake for awhile... 

Got a mess on my hands here at work is all...

Place is flooded....


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Geez, What are you screaming for...
> 
> I've been awake for awhile...
> 
> Got a mess on my hands here at work is all...
> 
> Place is flooded....



Where's the flood  Sorry I just noticed your pants are alittle high.. 

Sorry was only funny to me hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Geez, What are you screaming for...
> 
> I've been awake for awhile...
> 
> Got a mess on my hands here at work is all...
> 
> Place is flooded....



I was bored, while I was at starbucks, no online to play with...of course now that I am at work, you are all here...what's the deal with that...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I was bored, while I was at starbucks, no online to play with...of course now that I am at work, you are all here...what's the deal with that...LOL



cause im cool like that


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> I was bored, while I was at starbucks, no online to play with...of course now that I am at work, you are all here...what's the deal with that...LOL


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Sorry about the leaving chat. Got kicked off and was just to tired to wait it out to try and get back on.
> 
> Rain sucks.. and if this weather mess's with me flight.. .not good



Hope the rain does not cause problems with the flight..and in case I do not get a chance...tell Tigger I said hello..and have a Great time...


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


>



What?


----------



## tawasdave

Anyone listen to the DIS Podcast?...they were discussing the possibility of a 5th Disney Theme Park...a Villians park...based on the earth moving equipment being seen...the website a Motley Fool announcing...Universal Studios Harry Potter Park...and Citicorp changing Disney stock from a buy to a sell status...they feel its just a matter of time before they make the announcement...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Anyone listen to the DIS Podcast?...they were discussing the possibility of a 5th Disney Theme Park...a Villians park...based on the earth moving equipment being seen...the website a Motley Fool announcing...Universal Studios Harry Potter Park...and Citicorp changing Disney stock from a buy to a sell status...they feel its just a matter of time before they make the announcement...



villians are hot


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> villians are hot



villians or bad boys...bad boys are hot


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> villians or bad boys...bad boys are hot



bad boys break hearts


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> villians or bad boys...bad boys are hot



Yum, bad boys.


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> What?




You done screaming now that you have company?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> bad boys break hearts



yeah but they are nice to look at


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> You done screaming now that you have company?



do you want me to stop screaming?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> yeah but they are nice to look at



 nope

been there done that.. got the shirt


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> People... I know a lot of you have stayed at Pop before... which decade??
> 
> Ms. Paula... do you have a preference?



Mel was going to try and get a block of rooms together, or request it... its far enough out that they can work on that request



vital said:


> Good Morning Peeps! We survived the storms last night. Now I just have to make it through another flu infested day at work. I feel like I'm playing dodge the bullet everytime I walk through the waithing room. When someone coughs or sneezes, I hold my breath until I get out of there. One day I'm gonna pass out and wake up with my coworkers standing over me with needles and tubes to put in various places



I have come to appreciate Zycam swabs.... just wish people would remember how to cover their mouth and wash their hands... Good luck Paula



katydidbug1 said:


> I'm bored...where is everyone...ok, well I know where some of you and you are excused, but where are the rest of you



I had 11 pages to read this morning......



tawasdave said:


> Anyone listen to the DIS Podcast?...they were discussing the possibility of a 5th Disney Theme Park...a Villians park...based on the earth moving equipment being seen...the website a Motley Fool announcing...Universal Studios Harry Potter Park...and Citicorp changing Disney stock from a buy to a sell status...they feel its just a matter of time before they make the announcement...



Where are they seeing this equipment at???


----------



## Carrieannew

Do we know how many rooms we are trying to block? I think the easiest way is to list it as a grand gathering... that way someone else will be involved to make sure the rooms block near each other.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Do we know how many rooms we are trying to block? I think the easiest way is to list it as a grand gathering... that way someone else will be involved to make sure the rooms block near each other.



There are enough of us going, some staying elsewhere so it should work... the majority are staying there at Pop I think


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> There are enough of us going, some staying elsewhere so it should work... the majority are staying there at Pop I think



I say we give it another month. Whomever is booked by them we can put a phone call in and give all the resorts and names.. then go from there.


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Anyone listen to the DIS Podcast?...they were discussing the possibility of a 5th Disney Theme Park...a Villians park...based on the earth moving equipment being seen...the website a Motley Fool announcing...Universal Studios Harry Potter Park...and Citicorp changing Disney stock from a buy to a sell status...they feel its just a matter of time before they make the announcement...



I will see how much poop I can get where we finally get there.

Drowing today in the rain - and is supposed to turn ugly here tonight.
STOP sending this stuff my way, please.  I know you guys are good at sharing and all, but enough already....


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> I say we give it another month. Whomever is booked by them we can put a phone call in and give all the resorts and names.. then go from there.



Where is the bananna this morning?


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> There are enough of us going, some staying elsewhere so it should work... the majority are staying there at Pop I think



Hope to find someone nice at the POP, so they can assist with placing the 'POP party' far away - so no one can hear us     
I need to be able to go back in Sept  

Will let you all know what I find out when i get back.
Send me a PM if you have booked already, just so I can get an idea, and anyone who is definately going to book at the POP.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Where is the bananna this morning?



My banana was resting. Haha

Actually I am looking at flights and probably going to book for May this am.


----------



## Carrieannew

Flight booked for May  

Working on room now.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Hope to find someone nice at the POP, so they can assist with placing the 'POP party' far away - so no one can hear us
> I need to be able to go back in Sept
> 
> Will let you all know what I find out when i get back.
> Send me a PM if you have booked already, just so I can get an idea, and anyone who is definately going to book at the POP.



I dont remember where it was I stayed at there... was near the lake... and the back parking lot where there was NO difficulty finding a space  (the other areas there is) and I could see the unfinished (depression era) buildings. Have fun at Scopa Towers


----------



## ahoff

No rain here yet, but it is coming and forcing our ski trip to be cancelled.


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Flight booked for May
> 
> Working on room now.



Somebody is in vacation mode......


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Flight booked for May
> 
> Working on room now.


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


>



I think she has August up her sleeve as well  

Screamer


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Where are they seeing this equipment at???




They say the the equipment seems to be being stored at the parking lots for the Pop Century buildings that they never opened (the brown buildings)...but the park itself was apparently started..some ground moved and surveying back before 9/11 over by All Star Sports..then when 9/11 hit..they postponed..they say this will be the first park that will be able to be seen from the 192...the thought being that Universal you can see the coaster tracks from the I-4 and Disney feels that if their park can be seen from the 192..it will draw more people in...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Somebody is in vacation mode......



Maybe I am just being a good planner and booking for when I say I am going  



katydidbug1 said:


>



Sorry Cait  



libertybell7 said:


> I think she has August up her sleeve as well
> 
> Screamer


Nope august is planned and done already smarty pants


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Maybe I am just being a good planner and booking for when I say I am going
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Cait
> 
> 
> Nope august is planned and done already smarty pants




You so have to help me plan when you get back...pretty please


----------



## ahoff

tawasdave said:


> Anyone listen to the DIS Podcast?...they were discussing the possibility of a 5th Disney Theme Park...a Villians park...based on the earth moving equipment being seen...the website a Motley Fool announcing...Universal Studios Harry Potter Park...and Citicorp changing Disney stock from a buy to a sell status...they feel its just a matter of time before they make the announcement...





Speaking of stocks, just got back from the post office, and the annual report was there.  

A new park would be great, one with better coasters would be even greater!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> You so have to help me plan when you get back...pretty please



Are you begging? Because I could dig that hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Are you begging? Because I could dig that hehe



ooohhh...begging...LOL


----------



## libertybell7

You two are so predictable .. I like it!


----------



## tawasdave

ahoff said:


> Speaking of stocks, just got back from the post office, and the annual report was there.
> 
> A new park would be great, one with better coasters would be even greater!




The podcast did say this would be aimed more at the older crowd...some coasters...but mostly cutting edge techno stuff...course its all just rumor..but one can dream...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> The podcast did say this would be aimed more at the older crowd...some coasters...but mostly cutting edge techno stuff...course its all just rumor..but one can dream...



Watch you back.. I booked my room for may.. I will tell them thursday night that I need to be right next to you


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Anyone listen to the DIS Podcast?...they were discussing the possibility of a 5th Disney Theme Park...a Villians park...based on the earth moving equipment being seen...the website a Motley Fool announcing...Universal Studios Harry Potter Park...and Citicorp changing Disney stock from a buy to a sell status...they feel its just a matter of time before they make the announcement...



It would be great. although I was told no "5th theme park based on villians." --which doesn't rule out one based on something else.


----------



## CoMickey

ahoff said:


> No rain here yet, but it is coming and forcing our ski trip to be cancelled.



Where do you go skiing?


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> Speaking of stocks, just got back from the post office, and the annual report was there.
> 
> A new park would be great, one with better coasters would be even greater!



amen to that. Maybe then I could stop telling people I don't go to WDW for the coasters....


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Watch you back.. I booked my room for may.. I will tell them thursday night that I need to be right next to you



LOL....and she will ya know


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL....and she will ya know



I have said it before...and I will say it again.............


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww I scared...


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> villians or bad boys...bad boys are hot



I was just listening to a song that is perfect for this - look up the lyrics for "Girl All The Bad Guys Want" by Bowling for Soup.  I'd post them, but this is a family board, as Tdave is always saying.


----------



## ahoff

CoMickey said:


> Where do you go skiing?





Mostly upstate NY and Vermont.  If my work travel falls on the right times I have gone in France and Italy.  I spent a whole year in Denver during my service time, but that was before I started to ski, so never enjoyed your wonderful slopes.  Yet.


----------



## tawasdave

ahoff said:


> Mostly upstate NY and Vermont.  If my work travel falls on the right times I have gone in France and Italy.  I spent a whole year in Denver during my service time, but that was before I started to ski, so never enjoyed your wonderful slopes.  Yet.




Wow..isn't that getting a little personal?


----------



## ahoff

CoasterAddict said:


> amen to that. Maybe then I could stop telling people I don't go to WDW for the coasters....




hmmm, something along the lines of Cedar Point?


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> hmmm, something along the lines of Cedar Point?



Cedar Pt coaster quality with WDW service/experience quality...I might just have to live there.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Wow..isn't that getting a little personal?



 

Woahhhhh family board

But if anyone wants to enjoy my lovely slopes Im taking offers


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Woahhhhh family board
> 
> But if anyone wants to enjoy my lovely slopes Im taking offers




LMAO


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Woahhhhh family board


  Now who is being the board police


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Woahhhhh family board
> 
> But if anyone wants to enjoy my lovely slopes Im taking offers


----------



## libertybell7

Master Mason said:


> Now who is being the board police



I think that was a first! Who woulda ever thought Carrie would be handing out violations.....


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I think that was a first! Who woulda ever thought Carrie would be handing out violations.....



 I dont think you read the rest of my post

Guess no offer is coming from you then!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Guess no offer is coming from you then!




Heck, we all figured that was a given...


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> I dont think you read the rest of my post
> 
> Guess no offer is coming from you then!



I told you I dont like to ski.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Heck, we all figured that was a given...



He did break my heart yesterday 

I am on the rebound boys


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> He did break my heart yesterday
> 
> I am on the rebound boys



Ewwwwwwwww, rebound woman...ew la la...


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> Ewwwwwwwww, rebound woman...ew la la...




I hear they are very vulnerable when on the rebound


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I hear they are very vulnerable when on the rebound



 

Someone please tell Shawn that I will not take him back
No matter how much he begs


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Someone please tell Shawn that I will not take him back
> No matter how much he begs



Shawn, Carrie isn't gonna take you back, not matter how much you beg....coffee might work though...hint hint


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Shawn, Carrie isn't gonna take you back, not matter how much you beg....coffee might work though...hint hint



I hear coffee is an aphrodesiac....


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Shawn, Carrie isn't gonna take you back, not matter how much you beg....coffee might work though...hint hint



Heeey Cutie! You look kind of thirsty...Can I get you anything??


----------



## libertybell7

Emtgirljen said:


> I hear coffee is an aphrodesiac....




I hope your right


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Heeey Cutie! You look kind of thirsty...Can I get you anything??



I hope you asking Miss Carrie and not me


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> There are enough of us going, some staying elsewhere so it should work... the majority are staying there at Pop I think



Mel might need our reservation numbers, to ensure we're in the same block.


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> I hope you asking Miss Carrie and not me



Im done with girls...Im going to get a pet...Less maintenance...


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> Mel might need our reservation numbers, to ensure we're in the same block.




What are the numbers, I mean is there a guess as to how many are going?


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Im done with girls...Im going to get a pet...Less maintenance...



Honey...your loss....our Carrie is a great catch!!!


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Honey...your loss....our Carrie is a great catch!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Honey...your loss....our Carrie is a great catch!!!



Please tell shawn that trying to pickup other women in front of me is not nice. And that I am still not talking to him


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> I told you I dont like to ski.



Shawn, I agree with you there.  I tried skiing a few times, found out the hard way that I am just not coordinated enough.



libertybell7 said:


> What are the numbers, I mean is there a guess as to how many are going?



I actually meant the confirmation number they give you when you book your room.  Mel, might need it to ensure are rooms are in the same bldg/hallway.  

No bananas here, I'm doing the Disney dance


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Shawn, I agree with you there.  I tried skiing a few times, found out the hard way that I am just not coordinated enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually meant the confirmation number they give you when you book your room.  Mel, might need it to ensure are rooms are in the same bldg/hallway.
> 
> No bananas here, I'm doing the Disney dance



He does not have a confirmation number because he dumped his planner


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> He does not have a confirmation number because he dumped his planner




That will teach him.  He's going to be left behind.  While we have all the fun.....


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> What are the numbers, I mean is there a guess as to how many are going?



counting maybes, rebounders and wild ones.... 15-16* minus shawn*


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Please tell shawn that trying to pickup other women in front of me is not nice. And that I am still not talking to him



Shawn, Carrie wanted me to tell you that trying to pick me up in front of her is not nice andshe is still not talking to you


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Shawn, Carrie wanted me to tell you that trying to pick me up in front of her is not nice andshe is still not talking to you



oh and that boys smell 

tell him that too


----------



## CoMickey

tawasdave said:


> Wow..isn't that getting a little personal?


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Shawn, Carrie wanted me to tell you that trying to pick me up in front of her is not nice andshe is still not talking to you



I heard her...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I heard her...



Shawn

I would like to give you a second chance...will you be my boy toy again


----------



## Sha

Shawn, I hope you get that staightened out so you can join in on the fun in May....


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> oh and that boys smell
> 
> tell him that too



she said to tell you that boys smell (they have cooties too--that's from me)


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Shawn
> 
> I would like to give you a second chance...will you be my boy toy again



But But I bought a pet already..His name is Chewy...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> But But I bought a pet already..His name is Chewy...



Are you telling me no


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Are you telling me no



Im just saying we come as a package.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Im just saying we come as a package.



 
Is that like a 2 for 1 deal? I love bargins


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Is that like a 2 for 1 deal? I love bargins



It has to be this way, He looks out for me.(protects me from meanies)
So Is there room in the bag for chewy too?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> It has to be this way, He looks out for me.(protects me from meanies)
> So Is there room in the bag for chewy too?



Of course


----------



## PirateMel

DisneyFanx3 saved me lots of work  

She called to book today,  welcome to the party, and was given a grand gatering number.

I will send out the phone number and GG# in PM to all that respond to me for the POP party.

Thanks,
Charlene


----------



## Sha

so now its 16-17 since shawn is back in good graces!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> DisneyFanx3 saved me lots of work
> 
> She called to book today,  welcome to the party, and was given a grand gatering number.
> 
> I will send out the phone number and GG# in PM to all that respond to me for the POP party.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlene



Sweet Mel

When we get back Ill call and add that to my reservation. Need to add other things as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Carrieannew

I wonder how long till I get in trouble for my signature


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Do we know how many rooms we are trying to block? I think the easiest way is to list it as a grand gathering... that way someone else will be involved to make sure the rooms block near each other.


 
*Will that work for room only ressies and packages?  Paula and I will be on a package!  Sorry if this has been asked, I just popped in and haven't read all 45 pages from today!  *


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> *Will that work for room only ressies and packages?  Paula and I will be on a package!  Sorry if this has been asked, I just popped in and haven't read all 45 pages from today!  *



It will work. Once you book you just need to give them the grand gathering number and they will note it on your reservation


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Of course




I want a prenup...


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I want a prenup...



 

Why you got money


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Honey...your loss....our Carrie is a great catch!!!




Yea mean animal control got her?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yea mean animal control got her?



 dork


----------



## libertybell7

Did ya sign it yet?


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Yea mean animal control got her?



what Carrie said


----------



## libertybell7

Keeping warm today Cait?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Did ya sign it yet?



Nope

I feel as though it would only expliot me


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Keeping warm today Cait?



trying too....its icky again...but we are having a little party at the office today, where they are going to make us Latte's  So that will help.  I really need to move someplace warm, close to a Disney location if possible...New England Weather really stinks


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Keeping warm today Cait?



If not I am sure Shawn can come help you with that

Just watch your back
All i'm sayin


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Just watch your back





I'll watch the........oh nevermind...


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> If not I am sure Shawn can come help you with that
> 
> Just watch your back
> All i'm sayin




 

Help with what?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> If not I am sure Shawn can come help you with that
> 
> Just watch your back
> All i'm sayin



ummm are you giving him away....I think I can probably find someone else to keep me warm


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> ummm are you giving him away....I think I can probably find someone else to keep me warm


 
never mind
my bad


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Cant keep somewhere near ya if they dont want to be there



HUH?


----------



## katydidbug1

Hey Sha...here's that pic I was telling you about, from Finding Nemo...






Rememeber fish are friends not food....LOL


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> ummm are you giving him away....I think I can probably find someone else to keep me warm



If you two keep it up I'm gonna let Chewy out. Then we will see who gets bit


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> If you two keep it up I'm gonna let Chewy out. Then we will see who gets bit



promises promises


----------



## Carrieannew

Mel


Better last than never     

Except for what will I have dance tomorrow  

Since I still need to work till 3:30


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> DisneyFanx3 saved me lots of work
> 
> She called to book today,  welcome to the party, and was given a grand gatering number.
> 
> I will send out the phone number and GG# in PM to all that respond to me for the POP party.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlene



I've added GG# to my registration.


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> I've added GG# to my registration.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


>



Thanks for getting that info!


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I've added GG# to my registration.




Me too...so look out Carrie...tee hee


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Me too...so look out Carrie...tee hee



Oh no Carrie


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> I wonder how long till I get in trouble for my signature



I lOVE IT - need a shirt like that.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Me too...so look out Carrie...tee hee





katydidbug1 said:


> Oh no Carrie



Shh dont tell Randy but we gave him the wrong GG #... he is going to be with another group  



PirateMel said:


> I lOVE IT - need a shirt like that.



Right! Should i just say that this weekend


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Thanks for getting that info!



You're welcome!

Have a great trip tomorrow.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> trying too....its icky again...but we are having a little party at the office today, where they are going to make us Latte's  So that will help.  I really need to move someplace warm, close to a Disney location if possible...New England Weather really stinks



Did you see the weather for tonight and tomorrow?
IF I can't leave I gonna SCREAM!


----------



## disneyfanx3

For those of you looking for plane tickets to come in May  - I noticed that SW is having a sale.


----------



## disneyfanx3

PirateMel said:


> Did you see the weather for tonight and tomorrow?
> IF I can't leave I gonna SCREAM!



Sending some   

Have a great trip!!


----------



## Mr Smee23

And with the SW sale my ticket was still 341 dolla.  Can anyone say Lets drive.


----------



## PirateMel

disneyfanx3 said:


> Sending some
> 
> Have a great trip!!



I like you ticker


----------



## libertybell7

Oh by the way Carrie, I was a leash kid, But you probably figured that out.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> And with the SW sale my ticket was still 341 dolla.  Can anyone say Lets drive.



Smee my love

Can you swing by and pick me up first? thanks


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Oh by the way Carrie, I was a leash kid, But you probably figured that out.



 I just about bursted on that one

I always knew there was some reason I liked you


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Smee my love
> 
> Can you swing by and pick me up first? thanks



what..on the way to kidnap me???


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> what..on the way to kidnap me???



Oh yes Smee dear

After you pick me up.. We then need to kidnap Cait

Then we can go


----------



## libertybell7

PirateMel said:


> Did you see the weather for tonight and tomorrow?
> IF I can't leave I gonna SCREAM!



Mel, We already have one screamer in the gang.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Mel, We already have one screamer in the gang.



Was I that loud


----------



## Mr Smee23

Carrieannew said:


> Oh yes Smee dear
> 
> After you pick me up.. We then need to kidnap Cait
> 
> Then we can go



Sounds like a plan.  Cait has to figure out some way to go.  It just won't be right if she is not there. So I guess I will have to play  and Kidnap her.


----------



## Master Mason

woohoooo interview went really well, infact I have the second interview in person tomorrow


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> woohoooo interview went really well, infact I have the second interview in person tomorrow



  
Congrats - was it the Fuzzy slippers that worked?


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> woohoooo interview went really well, infact I have the second interview in person tomorrow



Congrats MM

It was the suit wasnt it


----------



## disneyfanx3

Master Mason said:


> woohoooo interview went really well, infact I have the second interview in person tomorrow



That is great


----------



## Mr Smee23

Can some one give me some information on the MA Prison system.  After I kidnap Cait.  And Her family has me convicted thats where I might be living.  Can anyone say, Belle of the Ball.


----------



## tawasdave

Apparently, according to Disney..there will be a Pirate & Princess party of Friday May 16th...


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Can some one give me some information on the MA Prison system.  After I kidnap Cait.  And Her family has me convicted thats where I might be living.  Can anyone say, Belle of the Ball.




Can you say conjugal visits


----------



## tawasdave

Mr Smee23 said:


> Can some one give me some information on the MA Prison system.  After I kidnap Cait.  And Her family has me convicted thats where I might be living.  Can anyone say, Belle of the Ball.




Can you say don't drop the soap?


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Can you say conjugal visits



Tease


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Tease



Me? tease?? 

You clealy have the wrong person.


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Apparently, according to Disney..there will be a Pirate & Princess party of Friday May 16th...



Oh sure, that is why I originally booked the FEB trip - so i could see my Pirate  

Now I will have to share with Vital in May


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Can you say don't drop the soap?



Ohhh good point.. 

But smee... he might like that.. nothing wrong with that.. if thats your thing man


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Oh sure, that is why I originally booked the FEB trip - so i could see my Pirate
> 
> Now I will have to share with Vital in May



She will drop kick anyone who stands in her way

I aint messin with her

I get him all to myself saturday night.. yup me and capn have a hot date saturday night


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Can you say don't drop the soap?



We are sooo going to get kicked out in MAY


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> She will drop kick anyone who stands in her way
> 
> I aint messin with her
> 
> I get him all to myself saturday night.. yup me and capn have a hot date saturday night




I will not be there Sat night..silly woman...

Capn Hoseman


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Can you say conjugal visits



LMAO


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I will not be there Sat night..silly woman...
> 
> Capn Hoseman



No hose man 

Capn Jack well.. he is just   

But you will always be a special hoseman


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> Oh yes Smee dear
> 
> After you pick me up.. We then need to kidnap Cait
> 
> Then we can go



    Me me me, I wanna be kidnapped too!!


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> She will drop kick anyone who stands in her way
> 
> I aint messin with her
> 
> I get him all to myself saturday night.. yup me and capn have a hot date saturday night



Capn Morgan that is...


----------



## Master Mason

Emtgirljen said:


> Me me me, I wanna be kidnapped too!!




There you go smee, maybe you would get a choice between the MA and MI penal systems


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Capn Morgan that is...



Shh dont blow my cover


----------



## libertybell7

Master Mason said:


> There you go smee, maybe you would get a choice between the MA and MI penal systems




Smee's gonna find out why it's called the pokey!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Smee's gonna find out why it's called the pokey!



please tell me thats not first hand knowledge

I swear during your 20 questions I asked that


----------



## libertybell7

Hey MM, Congats!


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Apparently, according to Disney..there will be a Pirate & Princess party of Friday May 16th...



Are you going to dress for the party?


----------



## disneyfanx3

Is the Pirate and Princess Party like MVMCP or MNSHP - in the fact that only sell so many tickets each night?


----------



## libertybell7

PirateMel said:


> Are you going to dress for the party?



I thought that I had to wear a kitty kat suit or something.....
No, I remember now it was decided no catsuit......


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Is the Pirate and Princess Party like MVMCP or MNSHP - in the fact that only sell so many tickets each night?



Yup exactly the same

Mel and I are attending this saturday. We can report back on how it is

I will probably pass in May on the party. Unless someone can convince me otherwise


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Are you going to dress for the party?



Was not planning on going unless everyone else goes...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Was not planning on going unless everyone else goes...



Ohh we can have a constume party back at POP


----------



## tawasdave

With Mel and Carrie gone home..who is going to keep this thread going?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> With Mel and Carrie gone home..who is going to keep this thread going?



Are you saying you will not miss me?


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> With Mel and Carrie gone home..who is going to keep this thread going?



  Me   ​


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Me   ​





I'll help you Caity, Me and Chewy...ok


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Are you saying you will not miss me?



Oh Baby..I miss you..........but while your gone I will practice my aim....


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Oh Baby..I miss you..........but while your gone I will practice my aim....



*that* is the quotable line for today....


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey Sha...here's that pic I was telling you about, from Finding Nemo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rememeber fish are friends not food....LOL



Thats it!!! ok... that would work I think perfectly!



Carrieannew said:


> Shh dont tell Randy but we gave him the wrong GG #... he is going to be with another group



awwwwww poor Capt Hose



disneyfanx3 said:


> For those of you looking for plane tickets to come in May  - I noticed that SW is having a sale.



Did you happen to notice if it worked for flights from the Oakland area???  



Mr Smee23 said:


> And with the SW sale my ticket was still 341 dolla.  Can anyone say Lets drive.



I can I can!



Master Mason said:


> woohoooo interview went really well, infact I have the second interview in person tomorrow



Now I guess you DO have to wear that suit!!! Dont forget to include time off near end of May... 



tawasdave said:


> Apparently, according to Disney..there will be a Pirate & Princess party of Friday May 16th...



Official word now saying it is??? It was blocked off but no definite say when I looked over weekend.... 



PirateMel said:


> Oh sure, that is why I originally booked the FEB trip - so i could see my Pirate
> 
> Now I will have to share with Vital in May



Does recalling seeing Capt  Jack and giving him a kiss... AND also a second time, and getting one from him !!! (before any of ya'll did    

would only go again if Vital and Kimmie wanted to go... I wasnt that impressed


----------



## vital

Carrieannew said:


> Ohh we can have a constume party back at POP



So, you can buy tickets like MNSSHP? Practically have the park to yourself? Hmmm, thinking....thinking......

Oh yeah, I have a pirate costume left from the cruise. So does Kim!!!






And that's really me and my son so watch the comments


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> I'll help you Caity, Me and Chewy...ok



oh goody


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> So, you can buy tickets like MNSSHP? Practically have the park to yourself? Hmmm, thinking....thinking......
> 
> Oh yeah, I have a pirate costume left from the cruise. So does Kim!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's really me and my son so watch the comments




Yes you really can!!! ride rides in the dark!!!


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Me   ​



I'll give you a hand


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> I'll give you a hand



Ok...so its up to me, you and Shawn to keep the thread going....sounds like a plan


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh Baby..I miss you..........but while your gone I will practice my aim....



Ha ha ha

Ill just deleate out the second part and focus on the first

thanks


----------



## Carrieannew

See 1 hour done.. everything good to go

why pack early.. no need

and I even had time in that hour to double check my list

camera is dead and charging.. and cell phone is charging

anyone taking bets on what i will forget


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> See 1 hour done.. everything good to go
> 
> why pack early.. no need
> 
> and I even had time in that hour to double check my list
> 
> camera is dead and charging.. and cell phone is charging
> 
> anyone taking bets on what i will forget



yeah yeah yeah....whateva


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> yeah yeah yeah....whateva


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



Brat


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Brat


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



your halo is as shiney as mine is...LOL


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> your halo is as shiney as mine is...LOL



it's as shiny as something alright..


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> your halo is as shiney as mine is...LOL



I did forget to pack my Halo.. but I am thinking this weekend is a good time to leave it at home

Kick back.. live a little.. 

Mel if I have to much to drink and you feel that I am in need of a small KPD .. feel free to tell me to go the other way!

And if anyone gets drunk-dialed... I apologize in advance that includes drunk text'n


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I did forget to pack my Halo.. but I am thinking this weekend is a good time to leave it at home
> 
> Kick back.. live a little..
> 
> Mel if I have to much to drink and you feel that I am in need of a small KPD .. feel free to tell me to go the other way!
> 
> And if anyone gets drunk-dialed... I apologize in advance that includes drunk text'n



only if I can tell everyone in chat, what your drunk texts say.....lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> only if I can tell everyone in chat, what your drunk texts say.....lol



Deal

I got nothing to hide


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Deal
> 
> I got nothing to hide



hmmmm, we'll just have to see about that


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmmm, we'll just have to see about that



   

*** names intentionaly removed to protect the innocent *****

Please add that to any of my texts hehe


----------



## Kimmielee

*I left work at 4:00 p.m.  My normal drive is 25 - 40 minutes.  It took 2 HOURS to get to Noah and that's not even as far as my normal drive.  *

*The fact that we are home, safe and about to eat dinner.... well, someone was watching over us!*

*Jen... TD... how are you two fairing?*

*Also, my thoughts and prayers are with those that suffered through the tornadoes last night.     I was very glad to know that GoofyDad and kids were safe!    Smee and PW... did they hit near you too? *


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> *** names intentionaly removed to protect the innocent *****
> 
> Please add that to any of my texts hehe



"the innocent?" what's to text about if they're innocent?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> *** names intentionaly removed to protect the innocent *****
> 
> Please add that to any of my texts hehe



<noted>


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> *I left work at 4:00 p.m.  My normal drive is 25 - 40 minutes.  It took 2 HOURS to get to Noah and that's not even as far as my normal drive.  *
> 
> *The fact that we are home, safe and about to eat dinner.... well, someone was watching over us!*
> 
> *Jen... TD... how are you two fairing?*
> 
> *Also, my thoughts and prayers are with those that suffered through the tornadoes last night.     I was very glad to know that GoofyDad and kids were safe!    Smee and PW... did they hit near you too? *



 So glad you and Noah made it home ok

Been there before. Is it spring yet?


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> "the innocent?" what's to text about if they're innocent?



Me no.. not this weekend.. 

others yes hehe


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Thanks for getting that info!



Yes, GD3 thanks for setting the GG up.  Great idea. 



tawasdave said:


> Me too...so look out Carrie...tee hee



OMG, TD will be there, so let the party begin......... 



PirateMel said:


> Did you see the weather for tonight and tomorrow?
> IF I can't leave I gonna SCREAM!



I'll stay a prayer for Carrie and you tonight that you flights will leave on time.  



katydidbug1 said:


> what..on the way to kidnap me???



Hey, Cait, do you want me to call your office every day and tell them that your sick? 



Master Mason said:


> woohoooo interview went really well, infact I have the second interview in person tomorrow



Way to go MM.  I pray that the second interview will go well. 



tawasdave said:


> Apparently, according to Disney..there will be a Pirate & Princess party of Friday May 16th...



Never been to the P&P party.  I might try it if I can find a costume and if anyone else goes. 



Emtgirljen said:


> Me me me, I wanna be kidnapped too!!


 
Do you want me to call you office every day telling them your sick to?   



Carrieannew said:


> Ohh we can have a constume party back at POP


 
I'm game, Carrie   



tawasdave said:


> With Mel and Carrie gone home..who is going to keep this thread going?



We will have Caite and LD7 and Smee and Kimmie, and BV and of course you to keep the thread going.....


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> please tell me thats not first hand knowledge
> 
> I swear during your 20 questions I asked that



As I recall Carrie you did ask that question, but I don't believe that LD3 ever gave you an answer.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> *I left work at 4:00 p.m.  My normal drive is 25 - 40 minutes.  It took 2 HOURS to get to Noah and that's not even as far as my normal drive.  *
> 
> *The fact that we are home, safe and about to eat dinner.... well, someone was watching over us!*
> 
> *Jen... TD... how are you two fairing?*
> 
> *Also, my thoughts and prayers are with those that suffered through the tornadoes last night.     I was very glad to know that GoofyDad and kids were safe!    Smee and PW... did they hit near you too? *



Glad you and Noah made it home safely.  It took me about an hour and 15 minutes to get home, when it normally takes about 35.  The worst part, unfortunately, was the driveway into my apartment complex, and the parking lot.  Hope I'm not taking up too many spaces - there were no lines, only about 4 inches of snow!


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> woohoooo interview went really well, infact I have the second interview in person tomorrow


 
 Awesome news MM!!



Carrieannew said:


> *She will drop kick anyone who stands in her way*
> 
> *I aint messin with her*
> 
> I get him all to myself saturday night.. yup me and capn have a hot date saturday night


 
Smart woman on the bold part... Paula and her pirate are tight!!  Silly girl on the second part... Paula will STILL kick your bootie!!!



vital said:


> So, you can buy tickets like MNSSHP? Practically have the park to yourself? Hmmm, thinking....thinking......
> 
> Oh yeah, I have a pirate costume left from the cruise. So does Kim!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's really me and my son so watch the comments


 
I LOVE that pic of you two!  Can't believe I was sick that night!  Grrrrrrr.... Anywho.... that costume you speak of... was fine to wear in front of a bunch of goobers that I didn't know on the cruise... but it is WAY too low cut to wear with this crowd.  NOT in a *MILLION *years!!


----------



## katydidbug1

can you share your pain pills...LOL...took a little spill on he way home  my knee is all sore


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hoping against hope that Kimmie has no nightmares about Tiggers.  Or Tiggerpals.

I guess the original Any Single Disney Men Out There? thread has been permanently hidden.

Thought I'd say hi.

Jim


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> can you share your pain pills...LOL...took a little spill on he way home  my knee is all sore



Oh Caite, that's not good. Hope your knee heals.


----------



## Carrieannew

5 min late and I get A59

WTH is that


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> 5 min late and I get A59
> 
> WTH is that



ummm  no idea what A59 is so can't help you


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> can you share your pain pills...LOL...took a little spill on he way home  my knee is all sore


 
For you my dear... of course I'll share... shall I fed ex it to you?  



Disneyfan63 said:


> Hoping against hope that Kimmie has no nightmares about Tiggers. Or Tiggerpals.
> 
> I guess the original Any Single Disney Men Out There? thread has been permanently hidden.
> 
> Thought I'd say hi.
> 
> Jim


 
Jim, no dreams lately about tiggers or tiggerpals... been dreaming about sharks with really big, ugly, scary, sharp teeth!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> As I recall Carrie you did ask that question, but I don't believe that LD3 ever gave you an answer.


----------



## Kimmielee

Hey some of the other long threads that disappeared have come back, but are locked... why not ours?


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Hey some of the other long threads that disappeared have come back, but are locked... why not ours?



they no likey us


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> ummm  no idea what A59 is so can't help you



Southwest boarding pass.. 

Well it was A57 but still 

How did all those people beat me 

And really there better not be many people on my flight.. I dont want some gross person touching me. 

Should I were a tag that says I bite.. think that will help?


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> can you share your pain pills...LOL...took a little spill on he way home  my knee is all sore



I think you need to be taken to FL to recuperate from your injury.


----------



## ttester9612

Now that we officially have a Grand Gathering, are we going to consider doing any of the Grand Gathering events?  

The events are:
1. International Storybook Dinner (with storytelling and a VIP viewing of IllumiNations) Ages 10 and older, $59.99; ages 3-9, $19.99.

2. Good Morning Gathering (a magic Kingdom character breakfast with Mickey Mouse) Ages 10 and older, $39.99; ages 3-9, $19.99. (Price includes 6.5% tax and 18% gratuity.) Guests will be invited to experience Mickey's PhilharMagic, with reserved seating at the very next show after their breakfast

3. Safari Celebration Dinner (an end-of-day safari following by a dinner reception at Tusker House w/characters, live entertainmnet, and animal experiences). Ages 10 and older, $59.99; ages 3-9, $19.99

4. The Magical Fireworks Voyage (an evening cruise to view the Wishes fireworks show over the Magic Kingdom) Ages 10 and older, $39.99; ages 3-9, $18.99.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Now that we officially have a Grand Gathering, are we going to consider doing any of the Grand Gathering events?
> 
> The events are:
> 1. International Storybook Dinner (with storytelling and a VIP viewing of IllumiNations) Ages 10 and older, $59.99; ages 3-9, $19.99.
> 
> 2. Good Morning Gathering (a magic Kingdom character breakfast with Mickey Mouse) Ages 10 and older, $39.99; ages 3-9, $19.99. (Price includes 6.5% tax and 18% gratuity.) Guests will be invited to experience Mickey's PhilharMagic, with reserved seating at the very next show after their breakfast
> 
> 3. Safari Celebration Dinner (an end-of-day safari following by a dinner reception at Tusker House w/characters, live entertainmnet, and animal experiences). Ages 10 and older, $59.99; ages 3-9, $19.99
> 
> 4. The Magical Fireworks Voyage (an evening cruise to view the Wishes fireworks show over the Magic Kingdom) Ages 10 and older, $39.99; ages 3-9, $18.99.




Those are great TT. I myself will probably pass. I will need to budget for other things.. Hope some can take advantage of those!


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> oh goody




Boy I can feel the love in that...I was just offering is all...


----------



## PirateMel

Bingo!
Sorry Carrie - I did remind you though.

Nice pic Vital.
Carrie sorry about the spill, Mickey will send you a big hug 

Just switching over my work bag to Vacation bag!
Yipee  

As far as the boards, you all place nice with each other  while we are gone.

Drunk dialing - hmmmm... how many numbers do I have


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Hey some of the other long threads that disappeared have come back, but are locked... why not ours?



I read that they will reappear slowly as they are breaking it apart into smaller parts... and they will be locked, for reference.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Bingo!
> Sorry Carrie - I did remind you though.
> 
> Nice pic Vital.
> Carrie sorry about the spill, Mickey will send you a big hug
> 
> Just switching over my work bag to Vacation bag!
> Yipee
> 
> As far as the boards, you all place nice with each other  while we are gone.
> 
> Drunk dialing - hmmmm... how many numbers do I have



WTH 19

It was kinda my fault because I didnt write the confirmation number down correctly but still hehe

Does that mean my flight will be more packed?


----------



## Carrieannew

Anyone have a link to the AP website?

I need to try and put my voucher in so I can try and get the fireworks view thingy for sat night


----------



## goofydadof3

Master Mason said:


> There you go smee, maybe you would get a choice between the MA and MI penal systems





Huh  Huh He said Penal


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Huh  Huh He said Penal



do you like my penquins

they reminded me of you


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> do you like my penquins
> 
> they reminded me of you





yes but i leash my kids so i didn't want to mention your siggy.



<--------looks like iditarod musher down main street


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> yes but i leash my kids so i didn't want to mention your siggy.
> 
> 
> 
> <--------looks like iditarod musher down main street


I seem to be offending a few with the leash

Sorry


----------



## goofydadof3

I think the best suited and the worst suit event would be the fireworks


yeah wuuuuuhoooo  drunks on a boat!!!!!!!


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> I seem to be offending a few with the leash
> 
> Sorry



too funny!!!


----------



## goofydadof3

What leash babies turn into


still on the rebound?


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> What leash babies turn into
> 
> 
> still on the rebound?



yup


----------



## vital

Carrieannew said:


> Southwest boarding pass..
> 
> Well it was A57 but still
> 
> How did all those people beat me
> 
> And really there better not be many people on my flight.. I dont want some gross person touching me.
> 
> Should I were a tag that says I bite.. think that will help?



Just cough, snort and sneeze and you should have the row to yourself!!!! Throw in a fart or two and you'll have it made!!!!!


----------



## vital

ttester9612 said:


> Now that we officially have a Grand Gathering, are we going to consider doing any of the Grand Gathering events?
> 
> The events are:
> 1. International Storybook Dinner (with storytelling and a VIP viewing of IllumiNations) Ages 10 and older, $59.99; ages 3-9, $19.99.
> 
> 2. Good Morning Gathering (a magic Kingdom character breakfast with Mickey Mouse) Ages 10 and older, $39.99; ages 3-9, $19.99. (Price includes 6.5% tax and 18% gratuity.) Guests will be invited to experience Mickey's PhilharMagic, with reserved seating at the very next show after their breakfast
> 
> 3. Safari Celebration Dinner (an end-of-day safari following by a dinner reception at Tusker House w/characters, live entertainmnet, and animal experiences). Ages 10 and older, $59.99; ages 3-9, $19.99
> 
> 4. The Magical Fireworks Voyage (an evening cruise to view the Wishes fireworks show over the Magic Kingdom) Ages 10 and older, $39.99; ages 3-9, $18.99.



I vote for numbers 3 or 4. If we decided to do anything.


----------



## vital

Kimmielee said:


> *I Also, my thoughts and prayers are with those that suffered through the tornadoes last night.     I was very glad to know that GoofyDad and kids were safe!    Smee and PW... did they hit near you too? *


*

They hit about 2 hrs north of me. Actually, the town we stayed in for the Liberty Bowl. I did get woken up last night by some serious thunder, but it didn't last long. We dodged a bullet!*


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> I vote for numbers 3 or 4. If we decided to do anything.



how many can fit on the boat???


----------



## mjperry

Im a single 30 year old guy (Disney Freak) from South Mississippi Are there any nice single ladies here?


----------



## Aurora317

mjperry said:


> Im a single 30 year old guy (Disney Freak) from South Mississippi Are there any nice single ladies here?



Yup, we're here!

Welcome to the thread


----------



## Carrieannew

mjperry said:


> Im a single 30 year old guy (Disney Freak) from South Mississippi Are there any nice single ladies here?



Nice? oh ya

Ready for your 20 questions  

When your ready hehe 

Welcome! Many great guys and girls here. 

I am carrie.. do not listen to what you hear.. its nice to meet you


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> *I left work at 4:00 p.m.  My normal drive is 25 - 40 minutes.  It took 2 HOURS to get to Noah and that's not even as far as my normal drive.  *
> 
> *The fact that we are home, safe and about to eat dinner.... well, someone was watching over us!*
> 
> *Jen... TD... how are you two fairing?*
> 
> *Also, my thoughts and prayers are with those that suffered through the tornadoes last night.     I was very glad to know that GoofyDad and kids were safe!    Smee and PW... did they hit near you too? *




We have lots of snow up here..only one call for a semi vs Cavalier....cavalier lost...semi rear ended it...people are ok I think..but we did have to use the Jaws of Life to get them out...lots of blowing snow...probably 10" or so of snow I would guess...bad..school already cancelled for tommorrow...

Ya all be safe out there!!!


----------



## mjperry

So anybody from the south?


----------



## Carrieannew

mjperry said:


> So anybody from the south?



I believe we have a few 

They will speak up


----------



## Mr Smee23

Yup, there are people from the north, south east and west.  Just jump in and tell the ladies about yourself.  They will do the same.  It really is a great bunch of people.  So don't be shy.  You might want to slip on over to the chat at Dismates.com at 9pm eastern.  Just log on, to the chat section.  You don't have to register or anything.  Crowd varies, but there is someone there every night. You just never Know you might meet your princess.  Happy hunting.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Yup, there are people from the north, south east and west.  Just jump in and tell the ladies about yourself.  They will do the same.  It really is a great bunch of people.  So don't be shy.  You might want to slip on over to the chat at Dismates.com at 9pm eastern.  Just log on, to the chat section.  You don't have to register or anything.  Crowd varies, but there is someone there every night. You just never Know you might meet your princess.  Happy hunting.



Oh I trained you so well


----------



## Mr Smee23

Its because, you are so sweet. Have a wonderful time this weekend.  You deserve it.


----------



## Jazmine8

Morning all, *Carrieannew* have a great, safe, very magical trip with lots of pixie dust   Hope your flight is on time and no turbulence. I forget who else is going but I wish them well too  

Oh heard there's a new guy from down south.  *mjperry*. I'll second that, there are great people here and you'll have a blast getting to know everyone


----------



## vital

mjperry said:


> So anybody from the south?



What part of south mississippi? I grew up in Hattiesburg but now live outside of Jackson.


----------



## vital

Carrie and Mel.....tell my Captain I said I'll see him in May. And keep your filthy paws off of him!


----------



## libertybell7

I like #'s 3 & 4 also.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrie, honey, were you to cited to sleep?  Know we all know why Smee was awake, he was at work, but don't you have to go to work today then get on a plane "home"  are you gonna be able to stay awake long enough to have that drink at the bar waiting on Mel?


----------



## Kimmielee

I'm sure Mickey and the Gang are waiting for you....






Have a great time and give Cdn AND Mickey a hug for me!


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Carrie and Mel.....tell my Captain I said I'll see him in May. And keep your filthy paws off of him!



I can not make any promises.. But I will take a picture of me humping him if you like. 



katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie, honey, were you to cited to sleep?  Know we all know why Smee was awake, he was at work, but don't you have to go to work today then get on a plane "home"  are you gonna be able to stay awake long enough to have that drink at the bar waiting on Mel?



Something like that. 

Ill be fine


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> I'm sure Mickey and the Gang are waiting for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time and give Cdn AND Mickey a hug for me!



Oh yeah...tell CDN we said hi..have fun on Tot...LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Something like that.
> 
> Ill be fine



Got something for ya






Hope that helps


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Got something for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



Got a venti ice white mocha now

Gonna probably need one more this afternoon


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> I vote for numbers 3 or 4. If we decided to do anything.


 
Me too!!  I really like #3 - I've never seen the AK resort.  I assume dinner is there?



mjperry said:


> Im a single 30 year old guy (Disney Freak) from South Mississippi Are there any nice single ladies here?


 



Welcome mjperry!



tawasdave said:


> We have lots of snow up here..only one call for a semi vs Cavalier....cavalier lost...semi rear ended it...people are ok I think..but we did have to use the Jaws of Life to get them out...lots of blowing snow...probably 10" or so of snow I would guess...bad..school already cancelled for tommorrow...
> 
> Ya all be safe out there!!!


We ended up with a good amount of snow as well.  When I leave for the dentist I am going to grab my camera and take some pics... it's beautiful out there!  Glad to hear that the people from the accident are ok.  Good job Cap'n Hose!  



vital said:


> Carrie and Mel.....tell my Captain I said I'll see him in May. And keep your filthy paws off of him!


 
 I told you.... she WILL kick your bootie!


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

that ripped through here night before last did some serious damage. The roof from a rest home next door got ripped off and slammed into the side of our building knocking a hole the size of a pick-up truck in it and peeling the steel siding off a large sectio. Thankfully no one in the area was seriously injured. I spent the morning up to my ankles in mud trying to patch the hole. It was NOT a good morning...and I ruined a pair of slacks, shirt and my mickey varsity jacket is in desparate need of cleaning...

I hope everyone else made it through the storms safe and sound!

All our best!

Bill and Faith


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Got a venti ice white mocha now
> 
> Gonna probably need one more this afternoon



Good Girl!!  Can never have enough starbucks!


----------



## tawasdave

vital said:


> Carrie and Mel.....tell my Captain I said I'll see him in May. And keep your filthy paws off of him!



Could you be more specific...   

Captain Hoseman


----------



## tawasdave

Carrie and Mel...have a GREAT trip...bring back some warm weather for up north here...try to be nice to cdn....and Carrie...no biting until May....


----------



## Kimmielee

mickeysbestfriend said:


> that ripped through here night before last did some serious damage. The roof from a rest home next door got ripped off and slammed into the side of our building knocking a hole the size of a pick-up truck in it and peeling the steel siding off a large sectio. Thankfully no one in the area was seriously injured. I spent the morning up to my ankles in mud trying to patch the hole. It was NOT a good morning...and I ruined a pair of slacks, shirt and my mickey varsity jacket is in desparate need of cleaning...
> 
> I hope everyone else made it through the storms safe and sound!
> 
> All our best!
> 
> Bill and Faith


 
Bill, I called my Dad first thing in the morning to check on him and for some silly reason, I thought you were in Ohio, not KY!  I'm glad that you and Faith are safe and what a great guy to helpout those in need.  Mickey Varsity Jacket and all.


----------



## libertybell7

Hows the knee Caity?


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> how many can fit on the boat???



I'm assuming since it's one of the gathering packages, it has to at least fit 8 or more people.   


Carrie and Mel, have a safe trip and tell CDN hi and we miss him. 

The storms came through the DC/MD/VA area which woke me up in the middle of the night . I thought the roof would fly off the house.  Then I started worrying about the trees falling on the house.    It was hard for me to go back to bed.  Woke this morning to no damage, thank the LORD!


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Hows the knee Caity?



a little sore, but I think I will live


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Girl!!  Can never have enough starbucks!



Never.. sadly I will be without for like 4 days  



tawasdave said:


> Carrie and Mel...have a GREAT trip...bring back some warm weather for up north here...try to be nice to cdn....and Carrie...no biting until May....



I can not make that sort of promise.. if there be good lookin boys.. well I just cant make that kind of promise. 



ttester9612 said:


> I'm assuming since it's one of the gathering packages, it has to at least fit 8 or more people.
> 
> 
> Carrie and Mel, have a safe trip and tell CDN hi and we miss him.
> 
> The storms came through the DC/MD/VA area which woke me up in the middle of the night . I thought the roof would fly off the house.  Then I started worrying about the trees falling on the house.    It was hard for me to go back to bed.  Woke this morning to no damage, thank the LORD!



Thanks TT 



Kimmielee said:


> I'm sure Mickey and the Gang are waiting for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time and give Cdn AND Mickey a hug for me!



 That be Paula knockin mel over.. not I .. I quick like a fox 

Umm Mel make sure you hug cdn for kimmie K.. Ill take a photo 



katydidbug1 said:


> a little sore, but I think I will live



Did shawn push you down.. Thats what happened.. i think he feels guilty


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Never.. sadly I will be without for like 4 days




Yea but now you can have that wonderful Nescafe at WDW...yummy...

But on the flip side....which would you prefer...snow storm with your Starbucks...or sunny and warm with your Nescafe at WDW?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yea but now you can have that wonderful Nescafe at WDW...yummy...
> 
> But on the flip side....which would you prefer...snow storm with your Starbucks...or sunny and warm with your Nescafe at WDW?



Being that I am a real princess

I want sunny warm and starbucks 

Thank you


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Being that I am a real princess
> 
> I want sunny warm and starbucks
> 
> Thank you



Greedy...always greedy...


----------



## PirateMel

vital said:


> Carrie and Mel.....tell my Captain I said I'll see him in May. And keep your filthy paws off of him!



Those are fitting words....If there is anything left of him.... after Saturday night...He is all yours....Doubt it though.... 

Sorry to hear everyones misery with the storms, just gald everyone is okay.  
We only got a dusting here, but have a flooded basement to leave for my Mom to watch 

I sooo don't want to work today - Is it 5 o'clock yet


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> I like #'s 3 & 4 also.


I agree those sound the best


mickeysbestfriend said:


> that ripped through here night before last did some serious damage. The roof from a rest home next door got ripped off and slammed into the side of our building knocking a hole the size of a pick-up truck in it and peeling the steel siding off a large sectio. Thankfully no one in the area was seriously injured. I spent the morning up to my ankles in mud trying to patch the hole. It was NOT a good morning...and I ruined a pair of slacks, shirt and my mickey varsity jacket is in desparate need of cleaning...
> 
> I hope everyone else made it through the storms safe and sound!
> 
> All our best!
> 
> Bill and Faith






ttester9612 said:


> I'm assuming since it's one of the gathering packages, it has to at least fit 8 or more people.
> 
> 
> Carrie and Mel, have a safe trip and tell CDN hi and we miss him.
> 
> The storms came through the DC/MD/VA area which woke me up in the middle of the night . I thought the roof would fly off the house.  Then I started worrying about the trees falling on the house.    It was hard for me to go back to bed.  Woke this morning to no damage, thank the LORD!



Glad to see that everybody is safe!!


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Those are fitting words....If there is anything left of him.... after Saturday night...He is all yours....Doubt it though....
> 
> Sorry to hear everyones misery with the storms, just gald everyone is okay.
> We only got a dusting here, but have a flooded basement to leave for my Mom to watch
> 
> I sooo don't want to work today - Is it 5 o'clock yet



Yikes....have you checked to see if your flight is leaving on time?


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> Yea but now you can have that wonderful Nescafe at WDW...yummy...



Does that even count as coffee?  I have my doubts.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yikes....have you checked to see if your flight is leaving on time?



Thats not funny

Of course it is.. its going to disney duh


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Thats not funny
> 
> Of course it is.. its going to disney duh



Ok..well don't yell at me then when you get to the airport and its delayed...in case you have not read...thousands of flights were cancelled or delayed Yesterday..it will take them a bit to catch up...

However here is some  to try and help you and Mel get there safe and on time...after all CDN needs somebody to play with...


----------



## Carrieannew

Mel

I need to stalk him... see below.. I mean watch him while in MGM (i dont care it will always be MGM to me)






Wanna stalk him with me? haha

He is hot


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Yikes....have you checked to see if your flight is leaving on time?



just checked the 10:30 to FLA is on time, so are all the other ones so far.
Still early though


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ok..well don't yell at me then when you get to the airport and its delayed...in case you have not read...thousands of flights were cancelled or delayed Yesterday..it will take them a bit to catch up...
> 
> However here is some  to try and help you and Mel get there safe and on time...after all CDN needs somebody to play with...



Already check 2 times dork hehe

So far not delayed


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Mel
> 
> I need to stalk him... see below.. I mean watch him while in MGM (i dont care it will always be MGM to me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna stalk him with me? haha
> 
> He is hot



    
Okay, twist my arm.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Okay, twist my arm.



I will be the one with my mouth open and saying call me... call me


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Did shawn push you down.. Thats what happened.. i think he feels guilty



Nope, it was all slippy and slidey when I left work, went off a curb the wrong way, and twisted my knee...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Nope, it was all slippy and slidey when I left work, went off a curb the wrong way, and twisted my knee...LOL



Why would you do that.. geez

Seriously


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Why would you do that.. geez
> 
> Seriously



Didn't plan to do that...i am just really graceful.


----------



## Carrieannew

Oh and Mel

I need to stalk my cousin Joey.. at the 50's prime time

*** insert photo that I do not have here because its not uploaded *****

Here he is on the phone with my mother.. I called to tell her I saw cousin Joey.. She was like what.. how do you know he is your cousin.. So i put him on the phone  

So a drink at the bar at 50's prime time is in order.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Oh and Mel
> 
> I need to stalk my cousin Joey.. at the 50's prime time
> 
> *** insert photo that I do not have here because its not uploaded *****
> 
> Here he is on the phone with my mother.. I called to tell her I saw cousin Joey.. She was like what.. how do you know he is your cousin.. So i put him on the phone
> 
> So a drink at the bar at 50's prime time is in order.



twist may arm, I am easy  
The thread will be quiet, when we are gone.


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> I am easy



You are?


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> You are?



Taken out of context - MM.  

Just offering to help Carrie stalk her cousin and drink


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> twist may arm, I am easy
> The thread will be quiet, when we are gone.



Slackers!



Master Mason said:


> You are?



Actually when I was in the bathroom at walmart yesterday I saw smee's number and of course said for a good time call that.. But I believe I saw a note about Mel being easy also


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Taken out of context - MM.
> 
> Just offering to help Carrie stalk her cousin and drink



Ok when you say stalk and cousin in the same line.. it just dosent sound right.. 

He is not actually my cousin of course


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Ok when you say stalk and cousin in the same line.. it just dosent sound right..
> 
> He is not actually my cousin of course



   

I din't think so...besides i thought it was My cousin Vinny.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> I din't think so...besides i thought it was My cousin Vinny.


----------



## ttester9612

To just go into Adventure Club, do you need to purchase the Pleasure Island ticket?


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> To just go into Adventure Club, do you need to purchase the Pleasure Island ticket?



Yes I believe you do. Its $22 or something for the night. If you have an annual pass or DVC i think I heard its less. 

Others can confirm that


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Yes I believe you do. Its $22 or something for the night. If you have an annual pass or DVC i think I heard its less.
> 
> Others can confirm that



I'll have my AP by the time we go in May. For that cost, I won't just stick to the AC I will bar hop.  Anyone what to join me?


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I'll have my AP by the time we go in May. For that cost, I won't just stick to the AC I will bar hop.  Anyone what to join me?




Sure..although I do want to spend a big share in AC..that place is a hoot...besides...if we go to other bars..I may have had to much to drink and start dancing...and thats an ugly scene...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I'll have my AP by the time we go in May. For that cost, I won't just stick to the AC I will bar hop.  Anyone what to join me?



Oh I am there. I want to see all of the clubs


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Sure..although I do want to spend a big share in AC..that place is a hoot...besides...if we go to other bars..I may have had to much to drink and start dancing...and thats an ugly scene...lol



I heard you look hot when dancing


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Nope, it was all slippy and slidey when I left work, went off a curb the wrong way, and twisted my knee...LOL




See, I told you I dont push..So there


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> See, I told you I dont push..So there



I think she is just covering up for you

the truth always comes out


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Sure..although I do want to spend a big share in AC..that place is a hoot...besides...if we go to other bars..I may have had to much to drink and start dancing...and thats an ugly scene...lol



I would rather spend the whole time in AC. Love the place.  With bar hopping No problem, you can dance on the bar with me.....so Carrie will make fun of us......


----------



## libertybell7

I think Carrie fell asleep...zzz zzz

From staying awake all night...

Wake up Carrie!!


----------



## libertybell7

She's gonna miss the plane...Quick Caity send her a text maybe that will wake her up....


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I think Carrie fell asleep...zzz zzz
> 
> From staying awake all night...
> 
> Wake up Carrie!!





libertybell7 said:


> She's gonna miss the plane...Quick Caity send her a text maybe that will wake her up....



 
I right here

Right where I've been


----------



## Carrieannew

Actually I left to go buy chapstick 

If thats ok


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Sure..although I do want to spend a big share in AC..that place is a hoot...besides...if we go to other bars..I may have had to much to drink and start dancing...and thats an ugly scene...lol



I WILL bring the video camera then


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> I WILL bring the video camera then



Can we all say "You tube"


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Actually I left to go buy chapstick
> 
> If thats ok



I forgot to pack gum!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> I forgot to pack gum!



See what packing early gets you

Did you remember your cell phone charger

I did


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> See what packing early gets you
> 
> Did you remember your cell phone charger
> 
> I did



Yes, when I drove back home to get the phone and the charger from the counter.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Yes, when I drove back home to get the phone and the charger from the counter.



See I think my way of packing is best hehe

fly by the seat of  your pants


----------



## Master Mason

Now if you had packed 6 months ago, you could have checked and rechecked your stuff many many times, then you wouldn't be worried about leaving things right?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> See what packing early gets you
> 
> Did you remember your cell phone charger
> 
> I did



ok smartaleck....Gum is on the list as are phone chargers, ipod chargers and laptop chargers...geeezzz...do I have to go and pack for everyone???


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Now if you had packed 6 months ago, you could have checked and rechecked your stuff many many times, then you wouldn't be worried about leaving things right?



6 months in advance does not fit into my packing style


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Now if you had packed 6 months ago, you could have checked and rechecked your stuff many many times, then you wouldn't be worried about leaving things right?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> ok smartaleck....Gum is on the list as are phone chargers, ipod chargers and laptop chargers...geeezzz...do I have to go and pack for everyone???


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> ok smartaleck....Gum is on the list as are phone chargers, ipod chargers and laptop chargers...geeezzz...do I have to go and pack for everyone???



Maybe you should hire yourself out as a professional packer.  You'd probably get a lot of business just from the people here.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> 6 months in advance does not fit into my packing style



I am leaving on the 20th at 7:30 or so in the evening, I figure I'll pack that morning after I have showered and stuff.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> I am leaving on the 20th at 7:30 or so in the evening, I figure I'll pack that morning after I have showered and stuff.



 my kinda guy


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> Maybe you should hire yourself out as a professional packer.  You'd probably get a lot of business just from the people here.



LMAO...and payment would be a trip to WDW...i would need to go so I could repack for them


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...and payment would be a trip to WDW...i would need to go so I could repack for them



See, there are even perks I didn't think about!


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> I WILL bring the video camera then




Oh, I thought it was the rule that no videos..Ok..I will bring mine too...YouTube will never be the same....


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> ok smartaleck....Gum is on the list as are phone chargers, ipod chargers and laptop chargers...geeezzz...do I have to go and pack for everyone???



I need your packing list for the May trip......... Can I hire you?.......



PirateMel said:


> I WILL bring the video camera then



That does it, I'm not going to be dancing on any bars now... don't want to break the video camera.....


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...and payment would be a trip to WDW...i would need to go so I could repack for them



Kait's Packing Detail -


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Kait's Packing Detail -



LMAO....sounds good..except I don't do laundry


----------



## libertybell7

Quick gang Carrie needs a big       

Thinking   for her @ the moment


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Quick gang Carrie needs a big
> 
> Thinking   for her @ the moment




{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Mr Smee23

Actually when I was in the bathroom at walmart yesterday I saw smee's number and of course said for a good time call that.. But I believe I saw a note about Mel being easy also [/QUOTE]


I See my reputation, precedes me, all the way to CT and even to FL.  I must be a truly amazing Lover.  Just Asking, anyone want to take a test drive.  Now excepting applications


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> I See my reputation, precedes me, all the way to CT and even to FL.  I must be a truly amazing Lover.  Just Asking, anyone want to take a test drive.  Now excepting applications



Hmmm


----------



## libertybell7

I think it was resolved....Thank goodness


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Quick gang Carrie needs a big
> 
> Thinking   for her @ the moment



Arent you just the sweetest ever  I did need that



Sha said:


> {{{{HUGS}}}}



Thanks sha!!


----------



## tawasdave

Mr Smee23 said:


> Actually when I was in the bathroom at walmart yesterday I saw smee's number and of course said for a good time call that.. But I believe I saw a note about Mel being easy also




I See my reputation, precedes me, all the way to CT and even to FL.  I must be a truly amazing Lover.  Just Asking, anyone want to take a test drive.  Now excepting applications[/QUOTE]


Gosh Smee...that shut everyone up...


----------



## Mr Smee23

Hmmm thats all I get is one Hmmm.  I was hoping for a flood of applications by now.  Come on ladies, lets get busy out there.  Are you all asleep.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hmmm thats all I get is one Hmmm.  I was hoping for a flood of applications by now.  Come on ladies, lets get busy out there.  Are you all asleep.



Poor Smee....did we hurt your feelings


----------



## Mr Smee23

I guess Dave is right.  I killed the board.  Mea Culpa So sorry to have set off the bomb.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I think it was resolved....Thank goodness


----------



## libertybell7

T-Minus 20 minutes till launch...


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hmmm thats all I get is one Hmmm.  I was hoping for a flood of applications by now.  Come on ladies, lets get busy out there.  Are you all asleep.



I'm to old for you Smee, plus I don't think you could handle me..


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> T-Minus 20 minutes till launch...



thought the space shuttle went off already?


----------



## Carrieannew

I will miss y'all

Try to save my spot till I get back.. not sure anyone can fill it. 

Mel !!!!! Ill see you later tonight 

You guys rock !!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Im talking about launching you out of work....


----------



## Mr Smee23

ttester9612 said:


> I'm to old for you Smee, plus I don't think you could handle me..



I don't know if I could or not, but I would deffinately give it the old college try.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I will miss y'all
> 
> Try to save my spot till I get back.. not sure anyone can fill it.
> 
> Mel !!!!! Ill see you later tonight
> 
> You guys rock !!!!!



dont forget to text me when you land


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> I'm to old for you Smee, plus I don't think you could handle me..




Im always up to a challenge


----------



## libertybell7

Party On Carrie! We'll be waiting for you when you get back


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I'm to old for you Smee, plus I don't think you could handle me..



ewwwwwww la la....


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> I will miss y'all
> 
> Try to save my spot till I get back.. not sure anyone can fill it.
> 
> Mel !!!!! Ill see you later tonight
> 
> You guys rock !!!!!



Have a great trip - 

Say hi to  for us


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Im talking about launching you out of work....



that sounds kinky



katydidbug1 said:


> dont forget to text me when you land



I will !!! youll probably get a few before i take off since i might get bored!


----------



## libertybell7

T-Minus 5


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> T-Minus 5



I'm starting to think your trying to get rid of me


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Have a great trip -
> 
> Say hi to  for us



thanks charlene!!


----------



## libertybell7

4


----------



## libertybell7

1


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> 4


----------



## libertybell7

0 Carrie is on her way to Disney world with mel


----------



## libertybell7

I guess you guys never tried to figure out my screename


----------



## Mr Smee23

Libertybell is the name of the boat that circles Tom Sawyers Island.  the 7 I don't know


----------



## PirateMel

libertybell7 said:


> 0 Carrie is on her way to Disney world with mel



Mel is still trying hard to work.  
Another two hours for me before I can leave.


----------



## Master Mason

Mr Smee23 said:


> Libertybell is the name of the boat that circles Tom Sawyers Island.  the 7 I don't know



Nope the Mark Twain circles Tom Sawyer's island, along with the Columbia


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hmmm thats all I get is one Hmmm.  I was hoping for a flood of applications by now.  Come on ladies, lets get busy out there.  Are you all asleep.





Carrieannew said:


> I will miss y'all
> 
> Try to save my spot till I get back.. not sure anyone can fill it.
> 
> Mel !!!!! Ill see you later tonight
> 
> You guys rock !!!!!



Mel and Carrie, Have a safe trip......chat with you when you get back


----------



## libertybell7

That boat is called the Liberty belle... I am Liberty bell 7... I was giving hints withe countdown..good try tho smee


----------



## Mr Smee23

Too true my wise friend. But Grasshopper says that it is the LibertyBell in the world


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> I guess you guys never tried to figure out my screename



Liberty Bell 7 was the spacecraft used by Gus Grissom in the second manned suborbital spaceflight, and the fourth mission in the Mercury-Redstone series of missions.


----------



## libertybell7

Master Mason said:


> Nope the Mark Twain circles Tom Sawyer's island, along with the Columbia




There is a liberty belle as well...fyi


----------



## libertybell7

Emtgirljen said:


> Liberty Bell 7 was the spacecraft used by Gus Grissom in the second manned suborbital spaceflight, and the fourth mission in the Mercury-Redstone series of missions.





O Jen i'm impressed...CORRECT!


----------



## Mr Smee23

That just goes to show that Jen is the smartest among us.


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> O Jen i'm impressed...CORRECT!



And I believe the 7 stood for the 7 original Mercury astronauts, appropriately called the "Mercury 7".

Gus Grissom was one of the 3 astronauts, along with Ed White and Roger Chaffee to be killed in the accident on the lauch pad during testing for the Apollo 1 mission.


----------



## libertybell7

She's still tweezer girl though


----------



## libertybell7

Double very impressed now!


----------



## tawasdave

Emtgirljen said:


> And I believe the 7 stood for the 7 original Mercury astronauts, appropriately called the "Mercury 7".
> 
> Gus Grissom was one of the 3 astronauts, along with Ed White and Roger Chaffee to be killed in the accident on the lauch pad during testing for the Apollo 1 mission.




WOW..a NASA phobe...impressive...


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> O Jen i'm impressed...CORRECT!



Jen either goggled the name or Shawn told her already.....


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> WOW..a NASA phobe...impressive...



Guess that makes two of us Jen.


----------



## libertybell7

I didn't tell her a thing.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Nah, I'm just a history geek (reformed history major, actually).  20th century history was one of my areas of interest.


----------



## libertybell7

I'm still impressed.


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> I'm still impressed.



Why thank you.


----------



## libertybell7

Your Welcome


----------



## Emtgirljen

I think I killed the thread with my geekiness.


----------



## libertybell7

I was wondering...


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> I was wondering...



What were you wondering?


----------



## libertybell7

If Jen broke the board...


----------



## libertybell7

Hi dfx!     aka Charlene


----------



## libertybell7

Jen, I think its me thats doing it...


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> I was wondering...



*scuttles back into hiding*


----------



## katydidbug1




----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


>



 
I see you over there!


----------



## libertybell7

hey I can see you girls too.. 


 


Come over here and play...


----------



## PirateMel

I am finally free - will give Mickey a big hug for everyone.
See ya in Chat on Monday.

Melanie


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> I will miss y'all
> 
> Try to save my spot till I get back.. not sure anyone can fill it.
> 
> Mel !!!!! Ill see you later tonight
> 
> You guys rock !!!!!


 
Carrie's Computer -- > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




She forgot to put this in her siggie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PirateMel said:


> I am finally free - will give Mickey a big hug for everyone.
> See ya in Chat on Monday.
> 
> Melanie


 



Gonna miss you guys!!


----------



## katydidbug1

This morning I was so glad that tomorrow is friday, til I found out I may need to be at the office again on Saturday...GRRRR  I am hoping that I don't have too....but its not looking to good.  

And to make matters worse, Carrie and Mel both left without me...was hoping when I missed Carries suitcase, I could sneak into Mel's but no...she left without me too...seriously not feeling the love.


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmie

how did the dentist go?


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Kimmie
> 
> how did the dentist go?


 
Not good... my Dentist was SICK and could do nothing more than drain it again.  However, I did find out that Darvocet, Nitrous Oxide and Novacaine make for a great cocktail! 

It was a bummer of a day.  I fell asleep waitng for him (over an hour) for him to come in and say I only have 1/2 hour because I have to go to the Dr. so let's see what we can do....


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Not good... my Dentist was SICK and could do nothing more than drain it again.  However, I did find out that Darvocet, Nitrous Oxide and Novacaine make for a great cocktail!
> 
> It was a bummer of a day.  I fell asleep waitng for him (over an hour) for him to come in and say I only have 1/2 hour because I have to go to the Dr. so let's see what we can do....




want me to go kick him?


----------



## katydidbug1

Just heard from Miss Carrie....she is at the airport, and whadda know, there is bar right near her Gate 

and she sent me a pic of the foofoo drink she is drinking


----------



## ttester9612

Emtgirljen said:


> Nah, I'm just a history geek (reformed history major, actually).  20th century history was one of my areas of interest.



I'm impressed,  you go girl......


----------



## katydidbug1

katydidbug1 said:


> Just heard from Miss Carrie....she is at the airport, and whadda know, there is bar right near her Gate
> 
> and she sent me a pic of the foofoo drink she is drinking



and she sent me pic of her plan.....  I think she is enjoying tormenting me


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> and she sent me pic of her plan.....  I think she is enjoying tormenting me



Probably....

The second interview went well, keep your fingers crossed that I'll have an appointment in NC next week


----------



## vital

Ok, we need to get something settled here. We can take pics/video's/live satellite shots during the day at the parks. When it comes time to dancing on the tables......NO PICS, NO PROOF!!!!


----------



## Sha

mjperry said:


> Im a single 30 year old guy (Disney Freak) from South Mississippi Are there any nice single ladies here?



Welcome mjperry



mickeysbestfriend said:


> that ripped through here night before last did some serious damage. The roof from a rest home next door got ripped off and slammed into the side of our building knocking a hole the size of a pick-up truck in it and peeling the steel siding off a large sectio. Thankfully no one in the area was seriously injured. I spent the morning up to my ankles in mud trying to patch the hole. It was NOT a good morning...and I ruined a pair of slacks, shirt and my mickey varsity jacket is in desparate need of cleaning...
> 
> I hope everyone else made it through the storms safe and sound!
> 
> All our best!
> 
> Bill and Faith



Glad you and Faith are ok!



ttester9612 said:


> I'm assuming since it's one of the gathering packages, it has to at least fit 8 or more people.
> 
> 
> Carrie and Mel, have a safe trip and tell CDN hi and we miss him.
> 
> The storms came through the DC/MD/VA area which woke me up in the middle of the night . I thought the roof would fly off the house.  Then I started worrying about the trees falling on the house.    It was hard for me to go back to bed.  Woke this morning to no damage, thank the LORD!



Have been there... is an eerie feeling. Do you guys have weather radios? 



katydidbug1 said:


> Didn't plan to do that...i am just really graceful.



         



Carrieannew said:


> Yes I believe you do. Its $22 or something for the night. If you have an annual pass or DVC i think I heard its less.
> 
> Others can confirm that



something like that... and with a premium AP its included. 



katydidbug1 said:


> ok smartaleck....Gum is on the list as are phone chargers, ipod chargers and laptop chargers...geeezzz...do I have to go and pack for everyone???



evidently



katydidbug1 said:


> This morning I was so glad that tomorrow is friday, til I found out I may need to be at the office again on Saturday...GRRRR  I am hoping that I don't have too....but its not looking to good.



Can we say overtime= disney money???


----------



## vital

Master Mason said:


> Probably....
> 
> The second interview went well, keep your fingers crossed that I'll have an appointment in NC next week



Good Luck!!! Would you have to move there? It's a beautiful state.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Probably....
> 
> The second interview went well, keep your fingers crossed that I'll have an appointment in NC next week



Thats great!!!!!!!! fingers are crossed!


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> Ok, we need to get something settled here. We can take pics/video's/live satellite shots during the day at the parks. When it comes time to dancing on the tables......NO PICS, NO PROOF!!!!



maybe.... not sure if everyone can make that promise!


----------



## vital

Sha said:


> maybe.... not sure if everyone can make that promise!



Hmmm, maybe I should have some legal forms signed that I'm not to appear in any You Tube spots or death will be slow and painful to the photographer/videographer. Remember, I'm a nurse and know how to kill SLOWLY!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> Probably....
> 
> The second interview went well, keep your fingers crossed that I'll have an appointment in NC next week



Glad to hear that it went well.  I'll keep my fingers cross.  Good Luck



vital said:


> Ok, we need to get something settled here. We can take pics/video's/live satellite shots during the day at the parks. When it comes time to dancing on the tables......NO PICS, NO PROOF!!!!



I agree PW.  Not allow to film me while dancing on the tables, bars or anywhere else......


----------



## Master Mason

vital said:


> Good Luck!!! Would you have to move there? It's a beautiful state.



No  that is just where the company is based.  Interview there, and 2 weeks of training if I get hired there, and apparently after that a yearly meeting.  I would be covering a territory around where I live now.



vital said:


> Hmmm, maybe I should have some legal forms signed that I'm not to appear in any You Tube spots or death will be slow and painful to the photographer/videographer. Remember, I'm a nurse and know how to kill SLOWLY!!!!!



I am sure the hoseman will be along shortly to tell you how scared he is


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I agree PW.  Not allow to film me while dancing on the tables, bars or anywhere else......



My cameras dont use film that I bring, so I am covered


----------



## vital

Just remember, if we all agree to leave the cameras home for the nightlife, YOU won't find yourself plastered all over somebody's page while you're dancing on the bar either. I live by the motto "what goes around comes around". I have a great camera myself and a popular myspace page


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> Just remember, if we all agree to leave the cameras home for the nightlife, YOU won't find yourself plastered all over somebody's page while you're dancing on the bar either. I live by the motto "what goes around comes around". I have a great camera myself and a popular myspace page



 im good with the pics I select to put on myspace LOL


----------



## libertybell7

Sorry, But I was asked to do this... 

   

From Carrie


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> My cameras dont use film that I bring, so I am covered



Digitals are not allow either.   this includes camera cell phones......


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Digitals are not allow either.   this includes camera cell phones......



   dont count on that! lol


----------



## Sha

got this from the chat room.. 

JN45. ** URGENT NOTICE - THE LICENSE FOR THIS PARACHAT ROOM HAS EXPIRED, OR HAS NOT YET BEEN ACTIVATED! ** For more information, visit http://parachat.com/expired.html


----------



## Sha

Ok... so we are using the chat box above the original chat log in


----------



## libertybell7

the chat seems to be busted...now what?


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> the chat seems to be busted...now what?



Use the parachat box above the original one


----------



## libertybell7

Wow good thing Carrie's not here, she would be ripped


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Wow good thing Carrie's not here, she would be ripped



no... she would use the chat forum ABOVE the one that we usually use and be in the room.... use the brownish looking chat box... and log in... parachat


----------



## libertybell7

Sha, its telling me that it cant find the server.....Oh man she's gonna kill me!


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Sha, its telling me that it cant find the server.....Oh man she's gonna kill me!



never... but you did find us!


----------



## tawasdave

vital said:


> Ok, we need to get something settled here. We can take pics/video's/live satellite shots during the day at the parks. When it comes time to dancing on the tables......NO PICS, NO PROOF!!!!



Appears I need to visit www.jamesbondminivideocamera.com


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all, I'm gonna jump on here again...I'm just back to work, so I finally have time to DIS again (go figure...) on nightshift at least.  Don't know if the work computer will let me into chat as it usually blocks those sites, but I'll look into it too.

I'll try to keep up, but you guys move so fast!!  Bear with me...

Hope to get to know you all better soon!!


----------



## connorsmom911

omg, the work computer let me on the chat!!!  i don't believe it!!  but alas, it is 1 in the morning, so it doesn't appear that you guys are there, but i'll try again tomorrow night...


----------



## mjperry

I'm From Laurel Ms.


----------



## connorsmom911

wow, i'm not the only one up at all hours...


----------



## Master Mason

connorsmom911 said:


> wow, i'm not the only one up at all hours...


It's not all hours, it is not even 11 yet


----------



## connorsmom911

well, yeah, sure, on the west coast maybe...it's 2am here!


----------



## Master Mason

connorsmom911 said:


> well, yeah, sure, on the west coast maybe...it's 2am here!



anytime your up at 2am it should be involving umbrella drinks...


----------



## connorsmom911

oh, i wish!!! but it's just work...ho hum...


----------



## Mr Smee23

Master Mason said:


> anytime your up at 2am it should be involving umbrella drinks...



I'll heartily second that Mason, unfortunately, I am up at 2am on a regular basis.  Welcome ConnorsMom and MJPerrry.  Just jump in and tell the folks about yourselves.  I have a cousin, in Liberty Mississippi, name of Marcel Ledbetter.  You wouldn't happen to know him would ya, MJ.


----------



## Mr Smee23

Tracey, you had better be careful, that work is dangerous.  It will make you break out, in sweat.  You wouldn't want that to happen would ya.


----------



## connorsmom911

Nah, not much sweat here...just sitting on my butt, watching tv, surfing the net, waiting for the phone to ring...it's pretty slow tonight...nobody burning the city down, not much action.


----------



## Mr Smee23

connorsmom911 said:


> Nah, not much sweat here...just sitting on my butt, watching tv, surfing the net, waiting for the phone to ring...it's pretty slow tonight...nobody burning the city down, not much action.



Ok, so tell me how do I apply for a job like yours.  Sounds like it is perfect.  Wait a second, can you drink beer too.  The only job I could imagine that would more suit me.  Would be owning a Bar.  But I would go broke, drinking all the profits.


----------



## connorsmom911

no drinking on the job...too bad.  but i can wear my jammies after 2200hrs!!


----------



## libertybell7

Wake up Caity..


----------



## connorsmom911

ok, good morning all of you...i'm about to go home and go to bed, and i don't want to come back here at 1700hrs and find i have 10 pages to catch up on!  could you cut a girl some slack????


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Wake up Caity..



I'm awake and at Starbucks Shawn..did ya want something?


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning All....

Couldn't post this lastnight before I headed to bed....But got a text from Carrie at 11:07, that she had landed and was waiting on Mel.  She sent me another text at 12:30, asking if I was still up...LOL....I wasn't....I am assuming because I didn't hear other wise that they are both sound asleep and will be enjoying a day with Mickey.


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm awake and at Starbucks Shawn..did ya want something?




No thank's I'm all set  

Thank's for keeping us posted on the girls..

I'll be back in a bit..Cheers


----------



## ttester9612

Again Good Morning all.   It's TGIF....everthing looks bright, no rain, no wind, it is cold ....and drinking my Starbucks.  

Glad to hear that Carrie made it safely.  

Welcome MJ and ConnorsMom. Some of us bite, some cause trouble, but we all do love each other and we're one BIG happy family who loves to hug.


----------



## Kimmielee

*THIS is what I have to say about that...*


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

I never developed the Starbucks habit. I still make my own home brew  I remember reading something from a financial adviser about the Starbucks investing strategy....since I didn't have that habit, I called mine the tobbaco strategy! I quit smoking 2 1/2 years ago and have been using the money to fund my DVC annual fees....it's been a much better investment!

Getting a Disney Visa was also a great move...I accrue up to $300 Disney dollars a year using it and it pays for our dinners at Disney!

Happy Friday to all!

Our best!

Bill and Faith

Oh...and I can't keep up with all the posts so I just dive in with my three and a half cents occasionally...


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> *THIS is what I have to say about that...*



LMAO...Sweetie....I know the feeling...how are you feeling????


----------



## tawasdave

Now see...Carrie leaves and this thread is dead..I see the weather for WDW..is chance of light rain this AM...then sunny through Monday with highs in the 70's...purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect...


----------



## libertybell7

Thread is not dead, It's only resting for a little bit.... 

70 degrees huh, I am so jealous of those two  

How's the heat in the 'ole high rise today Caity?


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All....
> 
> Couldn't post this lastnight before I headed to bed....But got a text from Carrie at 11:07, that she had landed and was waiting on Mel.  She sent me another text at 12:30, asking if I was still up...LOL....I wasn't....I am assuming because I didn't hear other wise that they are both sound asleep and will be enjoying a day with Mickey.



Great news from the local Dis girls.. Thanks C.


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> Great news from the local Dis girls.. Thanks C.



Texted with carrie this morning...everyone is safe and sound and off the parks


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Texted with carrie this morning...everyone is safe and sound and off the parks



ok, ok, that's enough good news..


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> ok, ok, that's enough good news..



I agree with BV, Cait quit    Just kidding of course...


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> I agree with BV, Cait quit    Just kidding of course...



   

To Both of you


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> *THIS is what I have to say about that...*



 I feel the same way!




katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All....
> 
> Couldn't post this lastnight before I headed to bed....But got a text from Carrie at 11:07, that she had landed and was waiting on Mel.  She sent me another text at 12:30, asking if I was still up...LOL....I wasn't....I am assuming because I didn't hear other wise that they are both sound asleep and will be enjoying a day with Mickey.



Glad to hear they made it safely.


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> To Both of you



Aw don't get snooty..

Please do keep us informed...I will vicariusly be with there with them


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> To Both of you



  to you, and with sound effects!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Despite what LB and BV have said.... Just talked to Carrie...they survived Tot with CDN and waiting for RnC....LOL...Carrie said she made a new friend in the Bell Hop at ToT, she told him not to believe the rumor that she bites..LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> to you, and with sound effects!!



Brat


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Brat



you know it. 

carrie not biting??.. in the twilight zone maybe.. 

I'm glad they're having a good time, darn it


----------



## libertybell7

Caity, If you talk to her again tell her we said


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Caity, If you talk to her again tell her we said



I will


----------



## libertybell7

Oh! And tell her that she stinks.....  
Just kidding of course


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> Despite what LB and BV have said.... Just talked to Carrie...they survived Tot with CDN and waiting for RnC....LOL...Carrie said she made a new friend in the Bell Hop at ToT, she told him not to believe the rumor that she bites..LOL



Glad to hear they are having a great time 

I really wish I was there right now


----------



## disneyfanx3

It is very quiet around here today - we need to give them something to read when they get back or we are all going to be called slackers


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Despite what LB and BV have said.... Just talked to Carrie...they survived Tot with CDN and waiting for RnC....LOL...Carrie said she made a new friend in the Bell Hop at ToT, she told him not to believe the rumor that she bites..LOL



Glad to hear their having fun....I wish I could be with them.......oh well before we know it May will be here.......than watch out POP....the party will begin...


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> It is very quiet around here today - we need to give them something to read when they get back or we are all going to be called slackers



Who's a slacker?    We're not slackers......we're just talking a little break after messing around with that new chat room last night.......my head is still spinning from the many different rooms that we would could have joined.....


----------



## buena vista

disneyfanx3 said:


> It is very quiet around here today - we need to give them something to read when they get back or we are all going to be called slackers



I agree, although I think we're gonna be called slackers anyway.


----------



## Emtgirljen

I wish someone could make this day go by faster, I just want it to be 5 o'clock so I can go home and forget about work for the weekend.  I've had so much trouble typing today, concentrating is hard, and my ipod isn't playing any of the good songs.  It's days like today that make me happy that I have WDW to look forward to!   

On the other hand, I hope time goes slow for Carrie and Mel so they can enjoy every single minute they can squeeze out of their time with the mouse!


----------



## ahoff

yes, but that thing called work sometimes gets in the way!


----------



## ahoff

Emtgirljen said:


> my ipod isn't playing any of the good songs.





Rather than using an ipod at work, I go to several sites, the best is www.archive.org, a whole load of live concerts to listen to.  There is something there to interest everyone.  Of course it helps to have your own room.


----------



## Emtgirljen

ahoff said:


> Rather than using an ipod at work, I go to several sites, the best is www.archive.org, a whole load of live concerts to listen to.  There is something there to interest everyone.  Of course it helps to have your own room.



I do have my own office, but unfortunately my work computer lacks a sound card, so it's a no-go for music.  I alternate between my ipod and my CD player (for the Disney stuff!)


----------



## tawasdave

buena vista said:


> I agree, although I think we're gonna be called slackers anyway.




Yea well we will just consider the source...


----------



## tawasdave

ahoff said:


> Rather than using an ipod at work, I go to several sites, the best is www.archive.org, a whole load of live concerts to listen to.  There is something there to interest everyone.  Of course it helps to have your own room.




...or go to www.live365.com  and in search type Disney and look at all the stations you get to listen to on the computer


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> ...or go to www.live365.com  and in search type Disney and look at all the stations you get to listen to on the computer



Sounds like a good plan, except for the aforementioned lack of a sound card in my computer at work.  No sound card = no music for me from teh interwebz.


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> I wish someone could make this day go by faster, I just want it to be 5 o'clock so I can go home and forget about work for the weekend.  I've had so much trouble typing today, concentrating is hard, and my ipod isn't playing any of the good songs.  It's days like today that make me happy that I have WDW to look forward to!
> 
> On the other hand, I hope time goes slow for Carrie and Mel so they can enjoy every single minute they can squeeze out of their time with the mouse!



I need to the weekend to go really slow too.. have a test on Monday... and need all the time I can get! as far as being a slacker...  cant post at the hospitals... jen you need to set your ipod up with some favorites... or else pick what you want to listen to vs shuffling.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> I need to the weekend to go really slow too.. have a test on Monday... and need all the time I can get! as far as being a slacker...  cant post at the hospitals... jen you need to set your ipod up with some favorites... or else pick what you want to listen to vs shuffling.



Here's some studying  for you... you'll do great, I know it!  We'll work on trying to slow down the weekend for you, too.  

I'm the queen of playlists, just couldn't settle on what I wanted to listen to - everything was irritating me.  Luckily, my mood seems to be improving.  Found a playlist I can live with, put on some of my pirate perfume, and I have Girl Scout cookies.  Things are starting to look up.


----------



## ImprovGal

Well, my flight leaves in 2 hr 10 min and I just started packing 15 minutes ago.


----------



## libertybell7

ImprovGal said:


> Well, my flight leaves in 2 hr 10 min and I just started packing 15 minutes ago.




Your going too?


----------



## libertybell7

Jen, Do you want me to sing for you?


----------



## Emtgirljen

libertybell7 said:


> Jen, Do you want me to sing for you?



Yes please.


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Here's some studying  for you... you'll do great, I know it!  We'll work on trying to slow down the weekend for you, too.
> 
> I'm the queen of playlists, just couldn't settle on what I wanted to listen to - everything was irritating me.  Luckily, my mood seems to be improving.  Found a playlist I can live with, put on some of my pirate perfume, and I have Girl Scout cookies.  Things are starting to look up.



Pirate perfume???  does this draw pirates to you??? 

mmmmmmm Girl Scout cookies!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> Pirate perfume???  does this draw pirates to you???
> 
> mmmmmmm Girl Scout cookies!



Nope, it makes me smell like a pirate.  It's a perfume company that makes all sorts of specialized perfume oils for all sorts of stuff.  I'm actually wearing a mixture of 2 of their blends.. Anne Bonny (a female pirate who was very bad***), and Black Pearl.  ARRR!  

Girl Scout cookies rock. Definitely.


----------



## ahoff

Sha said:


> Pirate perfume???  does this draw pirates to you???
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> smells like either seaweed or rum, I would think.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Emtgirljen said:


> ...pirate perfume



I'm not sure I'd *want* to smell like a pirate but hey, whatever floats your boat, as they say...


----------



## Master Mason

Emtgirljen said:


> Nope, it makes me smell like a pirate.  It's a perfume company that makes all sorts of specialized perfume oils for all sorts of stuff.  I'm actually wearing a mixture of 2 of their blends.. Anne Bonny (a female pirate who was very bad***), and Black Pearl.  ARRR!
> 
> Girl Scout cookies rock. Definitely.



When I think pirate, I think of someone that hasn't had a bath in a while, living on a cramped boat at see, with poor food etc...  not sure that would be a good smell to try and create...


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> I'm not sure I'd *want* to smell like a pirate but hey, whatever floats your boat, as they say...



for that Davy Jones' locker room smell..


----------



## Emtgirljen

Master Mason said:


> When I think pirate, I think of someone that hasn't had a bath in a while, living on a cramped boat at see, with poor food etc...  not sure that would be a good smell to try and create...



This is what the company describes them as:

Anne Bonny: Named in honor of the most notorious female pirate to ever set sail. Wicked, cruel, beautiful, intelligent, resourceful and dangerous: a true role model. A blend of Indonesian red patchouli, red sandalwood, and frankincense.

Black Pearl: Evocative of the sea's unplumbed mysteries. Gentle and lovely, but menacing and profound. Coconut, Florentine iris, hazelnut and opalescent white musk.

They smell yummy to me...  haven't had anyone tell me I stink yet!


----------



## libertybell7

Um Jen, Is there anybody around you?


----------



## Mr Smee23

Emtgirljen said:


> This is what the company describes them as:
> 
> Anne Bonny: Named in honor of the most notorious female pirate to ever set sail. Wicked, cruel, beautiful, intelligent, resourceful and dangerous: a true role model. A blend of Indonesian red patchouli, red sandalwood, and frankincense.
> 
> Black Pearl: Evocative of the sea's unplumbed mysteries. Gentle and lovely, but menacing and profound. Coconut, Florentine iris, hazelnut and opalescent white musk.
> 
> They smell yummy to me...  haven't had anyone tell me I stink yet!



Those sound like they smell wonderful to me.


----------



## connorsmom911

Hi all!  Thank you for keeping the pages to a minimum so I could get caught up.  It's Friday night though, so we could be busy at work, but I'll try to hop onto chat later.  Jumping in with both feet.

I brought my picture disks to work tonight too to enter the DIS photo contest.  I could actually afford to take the kids on a DCL cruise next May if it was FREE!!

Also on my to-do list is to count these freakin grocery receipts and bundle them to go back to school...been neglecting my parental volunteer duties...

So, I'm here...distracted occasionally, but here!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> This is what the company describes them as:
> 
> Anne Bonny: Named in honor of the most notorious female pirate to ever set sail. Wicked, cruel, beautiful, intelligent, resourceful and dangerous: a true role model. A blend of Indonesian red patchouli, red sandalwood, and frankincense.
> 
> Black Pearl: Evocative of the sea's unplumbed mysteries. Gentle and lovely, but menacing and profound. Coconut, Florentine iris, hazelnut and opalescent white musk.
> 
> They smell yummy to me... haven't had anyone tell me I stink yet!


 
They sound very nice!  I would love to smell the black pearl.  I love anything hazelnut...


----------



## Kimmielee

She sent me a picture of.... 

*FOOD!!    *

Really yummy looking dessert type food that looked sooooo tempting.  I'm gonna have to kill her.


----------



## Master Mason

Speaking of food, what do I want to cook for dinner tonight????


----------



## vital

Pirate smell to me reminds me of a warm tropical night, breeze blowing on the water, palms waving in the air and in the distance.........Captain Jack Sparrow can be seen illuminated by the moon. Ok, sorry, that was my fantasy......pirate smell prolly smells like rum, gunpowder, patchouli and musk.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Speaking of food, what do I want to cook for dinner tonight????



What did you decide to cook???


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> What did you decide to cook???



I haven't yet.... but I did do the dishes, so I have that going for me


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> She sent me a picture of....
> 
> *FOOD!!    *
> 
> Really yummy looking dessert type food that looked sooooo tempting.  I'm gonna have to kill her.



Not if I get to her first....I got pics of slushies, zebra domes and glowtini....I got her back though sent her a pic of my starbucks


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Not if I get to her first....I got pics of slushies, zebra domes and glowtini....I got her back though sent her a pic of my starbucks



SB.. yeah, that'll teach her to leave!! 

I admire you for trying


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Not if I get to her first....I got pics of slushies, zebra domes and glowtini....I got her back though sent her a pic of my starbucks



I want a glowtini


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Those sound like they smell wonderful to me.



LOL

Jen I think I know where you ordered those from...think I had am imp of on of them...lol


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I want a glowtini



I settled for a Cosmo with dinner....its all Carrie's fault.


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> I want a glowtini


 
Glowtini and darvocet... probably not a good mix?    

I have nothing clever to photograph and send her... GRRRRRR!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Glowtini and darvocet... probably not a good mix?
> 
> I have nothing clever to photograph and send her... GRRRRRR!



take the unclever.... or a pic of the darvocet


----------



## CoMickey

Guess I need to start packing!  I leave tomorrow morning for Tampa and then will be at WDW Monday night!  Solo for a few days and then Mr. CA arrives for the long weekend!  Can't wait to see him and visit my favorite place!  After the week I've had I need a dose of Disney magic!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend and great week!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Guess I need to start packing!  I leave tomorrow morning for Tampa and then will be at WDW Monday night!  Solo for a few days and then Mr. CA arrives for the long weekend!  Can't wait to see him and visit my favorite place!  After the week I've had I need a dose of Disney magic!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and great week!



Have a great time!!! Enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## Sha

thought i would share this... was working on some pics... and this was one i like


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL
> 
> Jen I think I know where you ordered those from...think I had am imp of on of them...lol



I'm addicted... I have quite a few different imps, and some bottles.  So yummy.


----------



## vital

Ok, so share the name of the place where you get the stuff


----------



## Aurora317

vital said:


> Ok, so share the name of the place where you get the stuff



Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (aka BPAL) They have a bit of a cult following (kind of like Disney!) 

http://www.blackphoenixalchemylab.com/


----------



## Sha

Not sure when it started for this year or where... but here is 2 links 1) info about the event and 2) for the registration link (to find when/where it will happen near you... and so you can pick a car that you want to drive) to do BMWs Ultimate Drive for a Cure with Susan G. Komen Org. I think its a fun way to help raise money. They have Heros of the month and info about the car that is signed by people all over the country. 

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Cont...wvuyr+osSUe5GSZrnZgeaMxabaCXOOzQH6kmT9Eq83Q==

https://www.bmwusa.com/Secured/Cont...pfMGdjLNUzGUQ5U/VSlL0WnCW75gxdJwh+MqSORpEcA==


----------



## vital

Aurora317 said:


> Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (aka BPAL) They have a bit of a cult following (kind of like Disney!)
> 
> http://www.blackphoenixalchemylab.com/



Thanks, I think! I just skimmed through it and holy crap can I spend some money there. Do they smell like described?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Sha said:


> thought i would share this... was working on some pics... and this was one i like



VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> thought i would share this... was working on some pics... and this was one i like


 
Sha that is gorgeous!  I can't take a picture of my big toe!


----------



## Kimmielee

So I went to bed early... and got a text that woke me up... (Payback, since I woke that person up earlier) then... I get back to sleep and the ONE day I can sleep in... Carrie sends me a text that she can't get out of bed... she has a sore foot!    Did she NEED to share that information at 7:15 this morning?

She's out and about in AK and won a YOMD Fast Pass!!  Woooo Hoooo!!!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> So I went to bed early... and got a text that woke me up... (Payback, since I woke that person up earlier) then... I get back to sleep and the ONE day I can sleep in... Carrie sends me a text that she can't get out of bed... she has a sore foot!    Did she NEED to share that information at 7:15 this morning?
> 
> She's out and about in AK and won a YOMD Fast Pass!!  Woooo Hoooo!!!



Funny that someone would do that to you!!! And also funny that Carrie wouldnt text the perky morning person we know as Tink2 instead of you first thing.... (am on phone with Cait) she waited until 1030 to text her Cait said. And also saw a pic of the legendary fastpass. And here I am left out of the Carrie loop


----------



## Master Mason

Kimmielee said:


> Sha that is gorgeous!  I can't take a picture of my big toe!


I am not sure why you were attempting to take a picture of your big toe   But do agree that sha's picture is very nice.



Kimmielee said:


> So I went to bed early... and got a text that woke me up... (Payback, since I woke that person up earlier) then... I get back to sleep and the ONE day I can sleep in... Carrie sends me a text that she can't get out of bed... she has a sore foot!    Did she NEED to share that information at 7:15 this morning?


  Did she forget to pack her comfortable shoes?


----------



## Sha

Thanks WDW, Kimmie and Mason... never thought about how a bee would pollenate a snapdragon...   and was interesting to watch this busy little bee for a few minutes. Am going to take a break and go to the airport. There are some old planes there today and tomorrow.


----------



## Aurora317

vital said:


> Thanks, I think! I just skimmed through it and holy crap can I spend some money there. Do they smell like described?



They do to a point, but they smell different on everybody once they react with your skin/body chemistry. Something that smells fantastic in the vial might be completely different on your wrist, but it also might smell divine on your friend. Your best bet is to get some of the imps (the small vials) and mix and match, and once you find what you like you can go for the bigger bottle.


----------



## Emtgirljen

vital said:


> Thanks, I think! I just skimmed through it and holy crap can I spend some money there. Do they smell like described?



You can also go to www.bpal.org, and there's a section for reviews.  It gives you an idea of what a scent smells like on different people.  If I find that I like how something smells in the bottle but not on me, I put a bit in my hair, and the smell doesn't change as much. 

Let me know if there's anything in particular that sounds intriguing to you, I might be able to send you a tester of it (I have an ammo box full of imps - their "tester" vials - and I'd love to be able to enable someone new!)


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

Talked to Mel lastnight and Carrie this morning...souns like they are having a blast, other then a sore foot.

Didn't end up having to work today...so what's  girl to do...yep you guessed it, SHOPPING....everyone have a good day.


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


>



Cute! even resembles you a bit


----------



## Sha

Hey all... I went to see the 2 WWII planes.... a B17 and a B25... AND I got to meet 3 Tuskeegee airmen! (Stephen Lawrence, Gil Landford and Hal King)  Very cool! Very nice men and an honor to meet them. Hopefully, I can get to these pics soon. But its time to go back and study for awhile... just hard to focus as I just got back.


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Cute! even resembles you a bit




go to mms.com you can make yourself as a M&M


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


>


----------



## ttester9612

I can say for those who have been left behind you are not slackers....so far you have held this tread up very good  ...50 posts since I've last been here on Friday......way to go guys/gals....


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Rather than using an ipod at work, I go to several sites, the best is www.archive.org, a whole load of live concerts to listen to.  There is something there to interest everyone.  Of course it helps to have your own room.



Would love to listen to music this way, but we're not allow to use streaming video on our work computers. So I settle for the old fashion radio.......



Master Mason said:


>



Good picture, I do love CANDY M&Ms


----------



## libertybell7

Hey gang,  

It was so bad at work today...(not that I'm whining)
So glad to hear that the girls are having a good time!
Thank's for the updates....


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good picture, I do love CANDY M&Ms




speaking of Chocolate.... the movie _Chocolat_ is on E! too soon for Johnny Depp though


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> speaking of Chocolate.... the movie _Chocolat_ is on E! too soon for Johnny Depp though



I love that movie. I'll have to set it up for DVR so I can watch later.


----------



## Aurora317

Sha said:


> speaking of Chocolate.... the movie _Chocolat_ is on E! too soon for Johnny Depp though



I'm watching it right now! (Patiently awaiting Johnny's gypsy arrival.)


----------



## Sha

Aurora317 said:


> I'm watching it right now! (Patiently awaiting Johnny's gypsy arrival.)



I like how her daughter refers to him as "a Pirate" and "the Captain"


----------



## Master Mason

Sorry that was one of the most boring movies I have ever seen.  I don't mind chick flicks but that one wasn't very good.


----------



## Aurora317

Sha said:


> I like how her daughter refers to him as "a Pirate" and "the Captain"



I know!


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

are getting close to setting a date!

The tough part is finding a time when family can all attend...and Disney has rooms...and it won't be freaking hot or in hurricane season...or be associated with a birthday, holiday or other event....sheesh...to much to consider!

All our best!

Bill and Faith


----------



## Sha

mickeysbestfriend said:


> are getting close to setting a date!
> 
> The tough part is finding a time when family can all attend...and Disney has rooms...and it won't be freaking hot or in hurricane season...or be associated with a birthday, holiday or other event....sheesh...to much to consider!
> 
> All our best!
> 
> Bill and Faith




Good luck! Am sure you will find the perfect date that is special to you and not others


----------



## CoasterAddict

ttester9612 said:


> I can say for those who have been left behind you are not slackers....so far you have held this tread up very good  ...50 posts since I've last been here on Friday......way to go guys/gals....


Quality not Quantity, folks...very important!!


----------



## Kimmielee

How are y'all today?  I'm getting ready to go over to a friends house to help her and her husband plan their first ever trip to WDW!!  Wooo Hooo!   They have a daughter that is Noah's age so they are looking for tips for dining, character meals, which parks, etc.  

I spent this weekend relaxing and sleeping.  Darvocet really kicks my butt!  I'm done taking it now.. hoping to be awake enough to chat tonight!  

P.S.  if this wasn't a _quality_ post for you, please feel free to skip!


----------



## Kimmielee

mickeysbestfriend said:


> are getting close to setting a date!
> 
> The tough part is finding a time when family can all attend...and Disney has rooms...and it won't be freaking hot or in hurricane season...or be associated with a birthday, holiday or other event....sheesh...to much to consider!
> 
> All our best!
> 
> Bill and Faith


 
Bill - don't lose sight of the importance of doing what's right for you two!  Sometimes, you just can't please everyone!  Good luck finalizing a date.  That is sooo exciting!


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> How are y'all today?  I'm getting ready to go over to a friends house to help her and her husband plan their first ever trip to WDW!!  Wooo Hooo!   They have a daughter that is Noah's age so they are looking for tips for dining, character meals, which parks, etc.
> 
> I spent this weekend relaxing and sleeping.  Darvocet really kicks my butt!  I'm done taking it now.. hoping to be awake enough to chat tonight!
> 
> P.S.  if this wasn't a _quality_ post for you, please feel free to skip!



I rather to be helping someone plan a Disney trip then what I've been doing.  Busy doing laundry  so I can pack my bags for my trip tomorrow to Redmond, WA.  Not looking forward to sitting in a conference all week.  Boring  I'll need to drink plenty of coffee to keep me awake.  Since I have an early flight (8 a.m.) and the airport is an hour away, I probably won't be in chat tonight.    Thinking about staying with my sister tonight who only lives about 20 minutes from the airport.  

Glad to hear the Darvocet worked.  Need you back to your young self....


----------



## Master Mason

Kimmielee said:


> Bill - don't lose sight of the importance of doing what's right for you two!  Sometimes, you just can't please everyone!  Good luck finalizing a date.  That is sooo exciting!



Yep,  My grandparents got married christmas day, it was the only day he could get them to promise him he would have off duty far enough in advance.  Made it really easy to remember though.


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> so I can pack my bags for my trip tomorrow to Redmond, WA.  Not looking forward to sitting in a conference all week.  Boring  I'll need to drink plenty of coffee to keep me awake.




You'll be in the home of starbucks, so getting some coffee shouldn't be a problem.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> You'll be in the home of starbucks, so getting some coffee shouldn't be a problem.  Have a safe trip.



Riiight. And PM me if you want to know where to find the *really* good coffee near Redmond...


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> I rather to be helping someone plan a Disney trip then what I've been doing. Busy doing laundry  so I can pack my bags for my trip tomorrow to Redmond, WA. Not looking forward to sitting in a conference all week. Boring  I'll need to drink plenty of coffee to keep me awake.  Since I have an early flight (8 a.m.) and the airport is an hour away, I probably won't be in chat tonight.  Thinking about staying with my sister tonight who only lives about 20 minutes from the airport.
> 
> Glad to hear the Darvocet worked. Need you back to your young self....


 
Have a safe trip... and who knows... maybe you'll be surprised and enjoy the conference!  Either way... try to have some fun.  It's such a beautiful area!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> How are y'all today?  I'm getting ready to go over to a friends house to help her and her husband plan their first ever trip to WDW!!  Wooo Hooo!   They have a daughter that is Noah's age so they are looking for tips for dining, character meals, which parks, etc.
> 
> I spent this weekend relaxing and sleeping.  Darvocet really kicks my butt!  I'm done taking it now.. hoping to be awake enough to chat tonight!
> 
> P.S.  if this wasn't a _quality_ post for you, please feel free to skip!



Glad you  are feeling better   



ttester9612 said:


> I rather to be helping someone plan a Disney trip then what I've been doing.  Busy doing laundry  so I can pack my bags for my trip tomorrow to Redmond, WA.  Not looking forward to sitting in a conference all week.  Boring  I'll need to drink plenty of coffee to keep me awake.  Since I have an early flight (8 a.m.) and the airport is an hour away, I probably won't be in chat tonight.    Thinking about staying with my sister tonight who only lives about 20 minutes from the airport.
> 
> Glad to hear the Darvocet worked.  Need you back to your young self....



Have a safe trip!


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning All--

Hope eveyone had a fantastic weekend.  While I may not have been at Disney with Carrie and Mel, I was at a friends, and didn't have to work as originally planned, so we hung out all weekend, went shopping, watched cheezy movies on TV. 

Of course the text messages from WDW of fruity drinks, yummy deserts and equally yummy guys made me feel like I was there with them....LOL

Well this weekend was exactly what I needed...relxation, after all the stress from work.   Even fairly happy that its Monday...lol


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All--
> 
> Hope eveyone had a fantastic weekend. While I may not have been at Disney with Carrie and Mel, I was at a friends, and didn't have to work as originally planned, so we hung out all weekend, went shopping, watched cheezy movies on TV.
> 
> Of course the text messages from WDW of fruity drinks, yummy deserts and equally yummy guys made me feel like I was there with them....LOL
> 
> Well this weekend was exactly what I needed...relxation, after all the stress from work.  Even fairly happy that its Monday...lol


 
Good Morning! I'm glad you had a restful, relaxing stress free weekend!  

Those two must have had a ball... between the drunk dialing, drunk texting and sober texting... OH MY GOSH!!!  

Noah's school is closed AGAIN today! I'm pretty sure this puts us over the limit and school has just been extended further into June! So.... I'm about to log in from home... then off to the club... and wow, what a broken record! 

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning! I'm glad you had a restful, relaxing stress free weekend!
> 
> Those two must have had a ball... between the drunk dialing, drunk texting and sober texting... OH MY GOSH!!!
> 
> Noah's school is closed AGAIN today! I'm pretty sure this puts us over the limit and school has just been extended further into June! So.... I'm about to log in from home... then off to the club... and wow, what a broken record!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone!



Oh yeah..I am gonna have fun reminding them off that...as a matter of fact....I think Carrie gets another starbucks pic....just think in May...there will be way more of you to drunk dial, drunk text and sober text me....Oh goody I can hardly wait.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh yeah..I am gonna have fun reminding them off that...as a matter of fact....I think Carrie gets another starbucks pic....just think in May...there will be way more of you to drunk dial, drunk text and sober text me....Oh goody I can hardly wait.



Kimmie needs to get that added on her phone... so she doesnt get any extra charges... And hopefully "on the bus" will not be the theme text! 

Am getting ready to go to another study group. I have another test. Hopefully my classmates and I will do better on this test. And not over read the info. Not second guess. We got some additional info about how the questions are. I think that will help too. 

Today show just said that jobs are looking more and more at what you are doing with emails you are sending... careful you guys who email from work!


----------



## ahoff

Sha said:


> Today show just said that jobs are looking more and more at what you are doing with emails you are sending... careful you guys who email from work!




They watch what we do here, hence I do not go on much during work hours.  Though I guess this would count.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All--
> 
> Hope eveyone had a fantastic weekend.  While I may not have been at Disney with Carrie and Mel, I was at a friends, and didn't have to work as originally planned, so we hung out all weekend, went shopping, watched cheezy movies on TV.
> 
> Of course the text messages from WDW of fruity drinks, yummy deserts and equally yummy guys made me feel like I was there with them....LOL
> 
> Well this weekend was exactly what I needed...relxation, after all the stress from work.   Even fairly happy that its Monday...lol



Glad you didn't have to work! .. I can't wait to hear the yummy stories.


----------



## Kimmielee

Another reason I rarely log in from work.  They compile reports of the amount of time spent on non-business websites.  I get one each month on my staff.  Some of it is business, although it appears not to be... we do a lot of research, especially on the Stated Income loans, etc.  

I'm getting ready for work and about to take Noah to the club.  Enjoy your day everyone!!  I'll read and get caught up when I come home!


----------



## tawasdave

Hey ya all....we have to do better than this or Carrie will be soooooooooo disappointed when she gets home....when do the lost make it back to reality anyhow?


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Hey ya all....we have to do better than this or Carrie will be soooooooooo disappointed when she gets home....when do the lost make it back to reality anyhow?



Mel flys out this afternoon, and Carrie tonight


----------



## tawasdave

I heard they had to close a couple bars in Orlando down early...sumpin about two women and a Canadian on the tables....   Ok..who has the photo evidence


----------



## tawasdave

Anyone see this?

http://www.local6.com/news/15268071/detail.html

LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla. -- Four people were injured, including a woman who was hospitalized, when a fire broke out during a popular safari ride at Disney's Animal Kingdom theme park. 

The fire sparked during the theme park's Kilmanjaro Safari truck ride Sunday, prompting a woman to jump out of the truck, according to Disney.

Three others were treated for minor injuries in connection with small fire. 

Disney representative Andrea Finger said a truck engine at the Kilimanjaro Safari ride caught on fire when an engine hose failed. 

Finger said Disney officials are inspecting all of the vehicles before the ride reopens, which likely will happen Monday.

It is the third time in four months that someone has died or been injured at the park, Local 6 reported. 

The Kilimanjaro Safari ride is a 100-acre Jeep ride with up-close views of exotic African animals.

Now Carrie was at WDW...and I am not sayin she is a jinx or anything..oh heavens no...but it does seem peculiar....


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> I heard they had to close a couple bars in Orlando down early...sumpin about two women and a Canadian on the tables....   Ok..who has the photo evidence



Was not this Canadian as my final contact with the two women was on Friday!!!!

Let me tell you ToT was quite the experience!!!

On our first ride only three words out of both of them - PM was "Oh My God" and carrie was "I'm gonna die"! repeated numerous times.  Then ventured to RnRC and then back to ToT where we had the same usher who recognized us again and the girls wanted the back row and he put us intentionally in the front row again!!! The same words were repeated once again!!  All my body parts are still attached and there was no need to get a tetanus shot.  Yes Carrie behaved herself much to everyones dismay and it was great meeting them (believe it or not).

Although I almost had to cancel - Sunday was in ER for 4 hours with a gall bladder attack.  Told the doctor going to WDW tomorrow and he actually encouraged going but got major pain drugs if needed.  Couldn't eat all that I wanted to but enjoyed more time by the pool in the heat wave that was happening.

If I remember correctly we were only on page 14 when I left so it's going to be time for major speed reading - by the way welcome to any newbies!!


----------



## Sha

Glad you had a good time CDN... sorry to hear of the gallbladder attack... how did your mom do with the trip???
Sorry I wasnt able to run down and hang for a bit, but I did have to study with the gang, which for me paid off as I got a "B" on the test. Waiting for final results to see if it get upped in points department (will remain a "B" regardless)   

talk to you all later!


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Glad you had a good time CDN... sorry to hear of the gallbladder attack... how did your mom do with the trip???
> Sorry I wasnt able to run down and hang for a bit, but I did have to study with the gang, which for me paid off as I got a "B" on the test. Waiting for final results to see if it get upped in points department (will remain a "B" regardless)
> 
> talk to you all later!



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> CONGRATS!!!!



Thanks!!

How was the "manly" weekend??


----------



## PirateMel

Wow four days and only 10 pages...not impressed.   

To all that we drunk dialed last night, I appologize.  
NO MORE Mai Tai's to start off with before the drinking around the world.

This weekend was a blast...so can't wait for May to get here now.
Steve and his mom are soooo nice....and TOT, well lets jsut say Kimmie...your turn next  

I finally had a dole whip....yummy.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Wow four days and only 10 pages...not impressed.
> 
> To all that we drunk dialed last night, I appologize.
> NO MORE Mai Tai's to start off with before the drinking around the world.
> 
> This weekend was a blast...so can't wait for May to get here now.
> Steve and his mom are soooo nice....and TOT, well lets jsut say Kimmie...your turn next
> 
> I finally had a dole whip....yummy.



Ever think that we needed a vacation from posting???   Glad you had a great time!!! You sounded relaxed with the call. Did you take sunshine and warmth home with you?? its suppose to be in the 30s here tonight


----------



## Kimmielee

Welcome home Steve! Did you come home to a lot of snow? I had my GB out 3 months before my wedding... many years ago! Those attacks are bad! What happens now? Do you have to go under the knife?  

Oh... and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






Sha said:


> Glad you had a good time CDN... sorry to hear of the gallbladder attack... how did your mom do with the trip???
> Sorry I wasnt able to run down and hang for a bit, but I did have to study with the gang, which for me paid off as I got a "B" on the test. Waiting for final results to see if it get upped in points department (will remain a "B" regardless)
> 
> talk to you all later!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Oh... and




Awwww that is such a sweet way to welcome him back..... 



Kimmielee said:


>



Dang... had to follow the wave of letters there Kimmie... brain isnt wanting to do that at the moment... but needs to get into the grove... got to be ready for lecture tomorrow!


----------



## Kimmielee

PirateMel said:


> Wow four days and only 10 pages...not impressed.
> 
> To all that we drunk dialed last night, I appologize.
> NO MORE Mai Tai's to start off with before the drinking around the world.
> 
> This weekend was a blast...so can't wait for May to get here now.
> Steve and his mom are soooo nice....and TOT, well lets jsut say Kimmie...your turn next
> 
> I finally had a dole whip....yummy.


 
Was it that bad??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you had a good weekend!  The drunk message was fun! The question I have... is did y'all really meet all the hot guys we got pics of?????


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Awwww that is such a sweet way to welcome him back.....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang... had to follow the wave of letters there Kimmie... brain isnt wanting to do that at the moment... but needs to get into the grove... got to be ready for lecture tomorrow!


 
It was either that or the scary cheerleader!


----------



## disneyfanx3

PirateMel said:


> Wow four days and only 10 pages...not impressed.
> 
> To all that we drunk dialed last night, I appologize.
> NO MORE Mai Tai's to start off with before the drinking around the world.
> 
> This weekend was a blast...so can't wait for May to get here now.
> Steve and his mom are soooo nice....and TOT, well lets jsut say Kimmie...your turn next
> 
> I finally had a dole whip....yummy.



Welcome Back Mel!! Glad you had a great time.


----------



## PirateMel

Kimmielee said:


> Was it that bad???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you had a good weekend!  The drunk message was fun! The question I have... is did y'all really meet all the hot guys we got pics of?????



Yup!
Lonely young men far away from home willing to pose for pics...or was it after we bought the drinks from them.  
Ohhh,  the bar tender Jeff at the POP.  HOT!


----------



## Kimmielee

PirateMel said:


> Yup!
> Lonely young men far away from home willing to pose for pics...or was it after we bought the drinks from them.
> Ohhh, the bar tender Jeff at the POP. HOT!


 
Oh yummy... now I can't wait until May! Hey Mel... is that what a hungover Carrie would look like leaving for the airport?


----------



## vital

tawasdave said:


> Anyone see this?
> 
> http://www.local6.com/news/15268071/detail.html
> 
> LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla. -- Four people were injured, including a woman who was hospitalized, when a fire broke out during a popular safari ride at Disney's Animal Kingdom theme park.
> 
> The fire sparked during the theme park's Kilmanjaro Safari truck ride Sunday, prompting a woman to jump out of the truck, according to Disney.
> 
> Three others were treated for minor injuries in connection with small fire.
> 
> Disney representative Andrea Finger said a truck engine at the Kilimanjaro Safari ride caught on fire when an engine hose failed.
> 
> Finger said Disney officials are inspecting all of the vehicles before the ride reopens, which likely will happen Monday.
> 
> It is the third time in four months that someone has died or been injured at the park, Local 6 reported.
> 
> The Kilimanjaro Safari ride is a 100-acre Jeep ride with up-close views of exotic African animals.
> 
> Now Carrie was at WDW...and I am not sayin she is a jinx or anything..oh heavens no...but it does seem peculiar....



FINGER? That's a strange last name.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrie....I see you!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Anyone see this?
> 
> http://www.local6.com/news/15268071/detail.html
> 
> LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla. -- Four people were injured, including a woman who was hospitalized, when a fire broke out during a popular safari ride at Disney's Animal Kingdom theme park.
> 
> The fire sparked during the theme park's Kilmanjaro Safari truck ride Sunday, prompting a woman to jump out of the truck, according to Disney.
> 
> Three others were treated for minor injuries in connection with small fire.
> 
> Disney representative Andrea Finger said a truck engine at the Kilimanjaro Safari ride caught on fire when an engine hose failed.
> 
> Finger said Disney officials are inspecting all of the vehicles before the ride reopens, which likely will happen Monday.
> 
> It is the third time in four months that someone has died or been injured at the park, Local 6 reported.
> 
> The Kilimanjaro Safari ride is a 100-acre Jeep ride with up-close views of exotic African animals.
> 
> Now Carrie was at WDW...and I am not sayin she is a jinx or anything..oh heavens no...but it does seem peculiar....



Uh I was not even at AK sunday .. Duh


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Wow four days and only 10 pages...not impressed.
> 
> To all that we drunk dialed last night, I appologize.
> NO MORE Mai Tai's to start off with before the drinking around the world.
> 
> This weekend was a blast...so can't wait for May to get here now.
> Steve and his mom are soooo nice....and TOT, well lets jsut say Kimmie...your turn next
> 
> I finally had a dole whip....yummy.



Word

Y'all suck


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Uh I was not even at AK sunday .. Duh




Oh man...vacation is over.......FOR US...


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Oh man...vacation is over.......FOR US...





Yep.... she's baaaaaaccccckkkk!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh man...vacation is over.......FOR US...





cdn ears said:


> Yep.... she's baaaaaaccccckkkk!!!



You guys are safe

Gonna have to keep the thread goin yourselfs for a bit


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> You guys are safe
> 
> Gonna have to keep the thread goin yourselfs for a bit



Are you leaving us Carrie???


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Are you leaving us Carrie???



not yet


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> not yet



you had me worried there for a minute...I mean, I am pretty good with the posting but I   to you.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> you had me worried there for a minute...I mean, I am pretty good with the posting but I   to you.



slackers


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Are you leaving us Carrie???




I hope not, It just wouldn't be the same


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> slackers



Hey I was having a relaxing weekend....enjoying the all the text's I got....How could I keep up here????


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> You'll be in the home of starbucks, so getting some coffee shouldn't be a problem.  Have a safe trip.





CoasterAddict said:


> Riiight. And PM me if you want to know where to find the *really* good coffee near Redmond...





Kimmielee said:


> Have a safe trip... and who knows... maybe you'll be surprised and enjoy the conference!  Either way... try to have some fun.  It's such a beautiful area!



Thanks everyone, wasn't sure if I was going to make the trip.  On Sunday, the very high winds came rolling in and took down the power in my area around 3 p.m.  I was in the middle of doing the laundry .  I thought no problem, the power will be back on shortly. So I started packing what I could. By 8 p.m. the power was still off. I thought now what am I going to do.   Can't get the washer lid open because it was in lock mode.  So I couldn't even consider taking it some where else to finish.  All I could do was continue to pack what I could in the dark (actually by flashlight and lantern).  Then I went to bed.  The power came on a 3 a.m which woke me so I rush downstairs to start the washer and went back to bed for another hour.  Woke again, place clothes in dryer and then went to take my shower.  All said and done, I was packed, cleaned and left the house by 6 a.m. for Dulles airport which is an hour away during non-rush hour traffic. My flight was at 8:25, I made it just when they started the boarding process.    So, yes I did make it safely to Washington with the Lord's help.  It's raining and in the high 40's.  I'm now getting ready to find that Starbucks or Settle's Best coffee.  Yea I know it's 4:40 am here, but my internal time clock is still on EST time.  Can't sleep, I'm to excited about DISNEY.IN MAY......


----------



## libertybell7

Glad you made it Teresa, Sounds like it was a little hectic.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Wow four days and only 10 pages...not impressed.
> 
> To all that we drunk dialed last night, I appologize.
> NO MORE Mai Tai's to start off with before the drinking around the world.
> 
> This weekend was a blast...so can't wait for May to get here now.
> Steve and his mom are soooo nice....and TOT, well lets jsut say Kimmie...your turn next
> 
> I finally had a dole whip....yummy.



Glad you had fun Mel and Carrie.  Kimmie don't worry I'll ride TOT with you, even though I've never ridden it, we're make sure we get the back seats.



PirateMel said:


> Yup!
> Lonely young men far away from home willing to pose for pics...or was it after we bought the drinks from them.
> Ohhh,  the bar tender Jeff at the POP.  HOT!



Yea he might be hot but probably to young for me. 



Carrieannew said:


> slackers


 
I'm not a slacker, I was posting until I loss the power on Sunday.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey I was having a relaxing weekend....enjoying the all the text's I got....How could I keep up here????



I will deny them all. Other than the photo proof.


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> So, yes I did make it safely to Washington with the Lord's help. It's raining and in the high 40's. I'm now getting ready to find that Starbucks or Settle's Best coffee. Yea I know it's 4:40 am here, but my internal time clock is still on EST time. Can't sleep, I'm to excited about DISNEY.IN MAY......


 
Glad to see you made it safely!  What an adventure...  My advice... which may not be others... but when I travel to my Seattle office, I stay on my "home" schedule.  When I come home, I try to do the same.  I usually take the red eye flight at Midnight though... get home to Detroit around 5 a.m. and START my day... not go to bed.  I messed my internal clock up big time with jet lag one time when I came home and went straight to bed.  It was awful for a whole week!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




That's just what works for me... others might have different advice! In fact, I'm sure they will!  

I'm excited for May... can't wait to experience even more things on my list and see my DISfriends!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I will deny them all. Other than the photo proof.



LMAO...yes dear!


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Glad you made it Teresa, Sounds like it was a little hectic.



Yea it was a little bit, but I survived. I now know the reason why not to wait until the last minute to pack, or at least to doing your laundry.  Never know when the power will go out.


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Glad to see you made it safely!  What an adventure...  My advice... which may not be others... but when I travel to my Seattle office, I stay on my "home" schedule.  When I come home, I try to do the same.  I usually take the red eye flight at Midnight though... get home to Detroit around 5 a.m. and START my day... not go to bed.  I messed my internal clock up big time with jet lag one time when I came home and went straight to bed.  It was awful for a whole week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what works for me... others might have different advice! In fact, I'm sure they will!
> 
> I'm excited for May... can't wait to experience even more things on my list and see my DISfriends!!



Have Carrie teach all about texting pics of cute boys


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Have Carrie teach all about texting pics of cute boys



I am good at some things.. that is one of them! 

But I was too drunk to remember to take a photo with my phone. But not drunk enough to not realize I could take a picture of the picture! 

I be so smart.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Yea it was a little bit, but I survived. I now know the reason why not to wait until the last minute to pack, or at least to doing your laundry.  Never know when the power will go out.



Um, Kait...any comment to this?


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> How was the "manly" weekend??



Kinda funny you should ask that way...the guys cabin we stayed at..his last name is Manley...we had a great time...kinda wonderin who drank more..me or my bestest friend Carrie....then Sunday...wind chill here was about -30...and this cabin was not built to be a year round cabin...so about froze my noogies off...  ...but all in all...a fine time had by all...thats why I was not in chat last night....tooooooo sweepy....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Kinda funny you should ask that way...the guys cabin we stayed at..his last name is Manley...we had a great time...kinda wonderin who drank more..me or my bestest friend Carrie....then Sunday...wind chill here was about -30...and this cabin was not built to be a year round cabin...so about froze my noogies off...  ...but all in all...a fine time had by all...thats why I was not in chat last night....tooooooo sweepy....



Aww I missed you too  

Dont freeze your noogies off before may  

Well... when I got my bill from the weekend since i just put it all on the room.. I am proud to say it was probably 75% alcohol the rest food and misc. 
I done good. Should have been more but the peeps at the pool bar seemed to keep leaving drinks off my tab.. what up with that.. Mel I miss dee and Jason. and Yes Jeff was smokin hot. He sounded nice on the phone when I called before we say him .. OMG I didnt get his picture.


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Glad to see you made it safely!  What an adventure...  My advice... which may not be others... but when I travel to my Seattle office, I stay on my "home" schedule.  When I come home, I try to do the same.  I usually take the red eye flight at Midnight though... get home to Detroit around 5 a.m. and START my day... not go to bed.  I messed my internal clock up big time with jet lag one time when I came home and went straight to bed.  It was awful for a whole week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what works for me... others might have different advice! In fact, I'm sure they will!
> 
> I'm excited for May... can't wait to experience even more things on my list and see my DISfriends!!



Kimmie so your going to go on TOT with me? How about space mountain in the front row.. 

My life flashed before me several times. Mostly space mountain. Matter of fact I think I am still shaking from that ride... Mel broke it too. Did I tell y'all that. Well then she kicked my butt at Buzz.


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Kinda funny you should ask that way...the guys cabin we stayed at..his last name is Manley...we had a great time...kinda wonderin who drank more..me or my bestest friend Carrie....then Sunday...wind chill here was about -30...and this cabin was not built to be a year round cabin...so about froze my noogies off...  ...but all in all...a fine time had by all...thats why I was not in chat last night....tooooooo sweepy....



We mised ya'll.

God it is sooo cold here today....brrr...I am ready to go back NOW!


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Um, Kait...any comment to this?



See...she learned her lesson....good girl...bet she will pack early from now on.


----------



## Carrieannew

Whats the cut off for the thread again? I want to make sure I cut and paste the title so we dont have to redo


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Whats the cut off for the thread again? I want to make sure I cut and paste the title so we dont have to redo



I think around 3500 posts or 250 pages...somthing like that


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I think around 3500 posts or 250 pages...somthing like that



phew that we were getting close


----------



## Carrieannew

Anyone wanna look at my $12 socks I had to buy yesterday.. come on ya know ya do


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks everyone, wasn't sure if I was going to make the trip.  On Sunday, the very high winds came rolling in and took down the power in my area around 3 p.m.  I was in the middle of doing the laundry .  I thought no problem, the power will be back on shortly. So I started packing what I could. By 8 p.m. the power was still off. I thought now what am I going to do.   Can't get the washer lid open because it was in lock mode.  So I couldn't even consider taking it some where else to finish.  All I could do was continue to pack what I could in the dark (actually by flashlight and lantern).  Then I went to bed.  The power came on a 3 a.m which woke me so I rush downstairs to start the washer and went back to bed for another hour.  Woke again, place clothes in dryer and then went to take my shower.  All said and done, I was packed, cleaned and left the house by 6 a.m. for Dulles airport which is an hour away during non-rush hour traffic. My flight was at 8:25, I made it just when they started the boarding process.    So, yes I did make it safely to Washington with the Lord's help.  It's raining and in the high 40's.  I'm now getting ready to find that Starbucks or Settle's Best coffee.  Yea I know it's 4:40 am here, but my internal time clock is still on EST time.  Can't sleep, I'm to excited about DISNEY.IN MAY......




Hmmmmmmm......MAYBE packing early ain't such a BAD idea, eh AL????


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone wanna look at my $12 socks I had to buy yesterday.. come on ya know ya do



you bought $12 socks?


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> you bought $12 socks?




Thats not so bad...I have $20 socks on right now


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> you bought $12 socks?



Well it was actually it was 2 pair for $12. So worth it. They are nice. My feet did not like the socks I brought. My feet just flat out hated me. 




libertybell7 said:


> Thats not so bad...I have $20 socks on right now



But do they have mickey mouse on them. I think not
And yours are only $20 because you probably have 6 pair on each that add up to $20


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Carrieannew said:


> Well it was actually it was 2 pair for $12. So worth it. They are nice.



I know those sox!!!  Have several pair!  Have they changed the style yet?

Either Mickey and Minnie on short ones or a Mickey head that's Patriotic and Mickey waving a USA flag???


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Well it was actually it was 2 pair for $12. So worth it. They are nice. My feet did not like the socks I brought. My feet just flat out hated me.



That happend to me in Dec...blisters on top of blisters...not fun


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> That happend to me in Dec...blisters on top of blisters...not fun



ewww blisters


----------



## Carrieannew

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I know those sox!!!  Have several pair!  Have they changed the style yet?
> 
> Either Mickey and Minnie on short ones or a Mickey head that's Patriotic and Mickey waving a USA flag???



Hold on looking down ......

Oh my bad they have minnie mouse hehehe

Just minnie 

Very comfy though


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> ewww blisters




tell me about it..but did get my cousin to buy me a pair of pink mary jane disney crocs   My feet's felt so much better then....and well they are cute and PINK


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> tell me about it..but did get my cousin to buy me a pair of pink mary jane disney crocs   My feet's felt so much better then....and well they are cute and PINK



I so saw those. Was going to try them on but that would lead to purchasing them and well I was trying to keep the drinking budget going


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I so saw those. Was going to try them on but that would lead to purchasing them and well I was trying to keep the drinking budget going



That is why you have to have someone with you to buy them for you...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> That is why you have to have someone with you to buy them for you...lol



See that was not on the packing list.. take someone with me

Have to remember that for next time 

Anyone wanna be my take someone with me buy me something guy?


----------



## Carrieannew

Carrieannew said:


> See that was not on the packing list.. take someone with me
> 
> Have to remember that for next time
> 
> Anyone wanna be my take someone with me buy me something guy?



I will provide cookies.. please come to the dark side with me.. anyone... someone..


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> tell me about it..but did get my cousin to buy me a pair of pink mary jane disney crocs   My feet's felt so much better then....and well they are cute and PINK



I didn't know the disney crocs came in the mary jane style.  Those are the only ones besides the flip flops that I can wear.  I already have a pair of the plain black ones and plain brown ones.  I'll have to keep my eye out for them next time I'm there.  Colored ones would be fun!


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> I didn't know the disney crocs came in the mary jane style.  Those are the only ones besides the flip flops that I can wear.  I already have a pair of the plain black ones and plain brown ones.  I'll have to keep my eye out for them next time I'm there.  Colored ones would be fun!



Yup. Only place I have seen you can guy the disney mary janes are at disney. Pretty pink with a darker pink strap I believe. The kids have a pretty purple.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> Yup. Only place I have seen you can guy the disney mary janes are at disney. Pretty pink with a darker pink strap I believe. The kids have a pretty purple.



Pink is good.  Of course, purple would be better, but there's no way I'd fit into the kids sizes.  Sadness.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Emtgirljen said:


> Pink is good.  Of course, purple would be better, but there's no way I'd fit into the kids sizes.  Sadness.



Purple is ALWAYS better....   

I agree totally!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Purple is ALWAYS better....
> 
> I agree totally!!!!



I love purple

My favorite crocs are purple


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

How was the weather at home???

We're going in just 9 more days and I'm debating whether 3 days is worth packing an extra pair of tennies or do I want to save the room for stuff I bring back? 

I NEED long-sleeve Mickey shirts for this climate!

Also want some men's Mickey sox to wear under slacks when it's cold.

And....BTW....IT'S SNOWING!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> How was the weather at home???
> 
> We're going in just 9 more days and I'm debating whether 3 days is worth packing an extra pair of tennies or do I want to save the room for stuff I bring back?
> 
> I NEED long-sleeve Mickey shirts for this climate!
> 
> Also want some men's Mickey sox to wear under slacks when it's cold.
> 
> And....BTW....IT'S SNOWING!!!!!



The weather was perfect. Almost 80 I think during the day. Evening cooled down but enough just for a sweetshirt and i just still wore capri's at night.


----------



## Aurora317

Carrieannew said:


> Yup. Only place I have seen you can guy the disney mary janes are at disney. Pretty pink with a darker pink strap I believe. The kids have a pretty purple.



They're available online! Crocs Disney minnie mary jane I'm pretty anti-crocs, but I might be persuaded to buy a pair of these for my June trip. Hmm, I'll have to send the link to my sister so she can convince me!

Edit to add: Hey look, my link worked, I can finally post links on the boards!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Kinda funny you should ask that way...the guys cabin we stayed at..his last name is Manley...we had a great time...kinda wonderin who drank more..me or my bestest friend Carrie....then Sunday...wind chill here was about -30...and this cabin was not built to be a year round cabin...so about froze my noogies off...  ...but all in all...a fine time had by all...thats why I was not in chat last night....tooooooo sweepy....



Heard noogies grow back though... so dont worry



Carrieannew said:


> Kimmie so your going to go on TOT with me? How about space mountain in the front row..
> 
> My life flashed before me several times. Mostly space mountain. Matter of fact I think I am still shaking from that ride... Mel broke it too. Did I tell y'all that. Well then she kicked my butt at Buzz.



of course, some rides will need to be ridden a few times... I have a ride buddy I think... but Kimmie... I want BTM in the dark! lol 



Aurora317 said:


> Edit to add: Hey look, my link worked, I can finally post links on the boards!



Yea! youre official now then?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I will provide cookies.. please come to the dark side with me.. anyone... someone..


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>



Seriously. I would think this decision would be easy for you since you spend 23 hours a day in the dark side.. geez


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously. I would think this decision would be easy for you since you spend 23 hours a day in the dark side.. geez




Who?  Moi?  Hang on a sec...my halo needs some adjustment...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Who?  Moi?  Hang on a sec...my halo needs some adjustment...



um yes you

and you do not have a halo u have horns


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> um yes you
> 
> and you do not have a halo u have horns



    

I beg your pardon...I have not been "hangin " around you that long....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I beg your pardon...I have not been "hangin " around you that long....



No i have been hanging around you

That is why now I have this bad rep from hangin with u


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> No i have been hanging around you
> 
> That is why now I have this bad rep from hangin with u



Based on the most recent rumors I have heard about your just completed trip to WDW...that rep is well earned...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Based on the most recent rumors I have heard about your just completed trip to WDW...that rep is well earned...



who.. what .. where?? 

I have no idea what you are talking about. I did not bite anyone... lick anyone.. touch anyone.. that I remember

I was a good girl


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> who.. what .. where??
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about. I did not bite anyone... lick anyone.. touch anyone.. that I remember
> 
> I was a good girl



Yes you were


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Yes you were



See you even have a witness


----------



## CoMickey

PirateMel said:


> Yup!
> Lonely young men far away from home willing to pose for pics...or was it after we bought the drinks from them.
> Ohhh,  the bar tender Jeff at the POP.  HOT!



Really?  Which bar?   LOL!  I promised Mr. CA I would behave myself until he gets here on Friday.   He's a bit skeptical because I met him at a bar at WDW  ...but I am totally so going to behave, I promise but it's still fun to look, right? 

I am at Pop right now, working in my room, unfortunatly, my boss has no idea how hard this is! But I would rather be working here then in Denver - I am not complaining and I'm in the 60's building, thought it was appropriate since I was born in the 60's and I'm by the Hourglass Lake, so I am quite happy!!  It's raining so I'm not too upset about sitting here working but the first chance I get to escape, I'm off to the parks!


----------



## Carrieannew

CoMickey said:


> Really?  Which bar?   LOL!  I promised Mr. CA I would behave myself until he gets here on Friday.   He's a bit skeptical because I met him at a bar at WDW  ...but I am totally so going to behave, I promise but it's still fun to look, right?
> 
> I am at Pop right now, working in my room, unfortunatly, my boss has no idea how hard this is! But I would rather be working here then in Denver - I am not complaining and I'm in the 60's building, thought it was appropriate since I was born in the 60's and I'm by the Hourglass Lake, so I am quite happy!!  It's raining so I'm not too upset about sitting here working but the first chance I get to escape, I'm off to the parks!



Jeff was at the inside Pop bar. And then the good ones at Petals are Jason and Dee. I think Jason only works part time on the weekends. Dee might be full time. She is awesome. If you see her tell her that Mel and Carrie form this weekend said hi. Just tell her its the ones who are coming in may from online. 

And if you see Jeff.... Pllllllease get me a photo. I beg of you. Wooh baby


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Yes you were



How much did Carrie pay ya to say that?


----------



## tawasdave

CoMickey said:


> Really?  Which bar?   LOL!  I promised Mr. CA I would behave myself until he gets here on Friday.   He's a bit skeptical because I met him at a bar at WDW  ...but I am totally so going to behave, I promise but it's still fun to look, right?
> 
> I am at Pop right now, working in my room, unfortunatly, my boss has no idea how hard this is! But I would rather be working here then in Denver - I am not complaining and I'm in the 60's building, thought it was appropriate since I was born in the 60's and I'm by the Hourglass Lake, so I am quite happy!!  It's raining so I'm not too upset about sitting here working but the first chance I get to escape, I'm off to the parks!



Hey have a GREAT time...and if ya see Tigger..tell him that TawasDave says hello and I will catch up with him in March and May!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> How much did Carrie pay ya to say that?



I am a freakin fun person to be around. Duh

Tell him Mel. We had a blast just sitting and drinking. Or stumbling around the world..... Someone here might have been drunk dialed.... 

Oh and I have special powers


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Jeff was at the inside Pop bar. And then the good ones at Petals are Jason and Dee. I think Jason only works part time on the weekends. Dee might be full time. She is awesome. If you see her tell her that Mel and Carrie form this weekend said hi. Just tell her its the ones who are coming in may from online.
> 
> And if you see Jeff.... Pllllllease get me a photo. I beg of you. Wooh baby




Carrie...the chairman of the PBAD.....Professional Bartender Assessment Devotee....


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> How much did Carrie pay ya to say that?



No tigger hug for you, meanie.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Carrie...the chairman of the PBAD.....Professional Bartender Assessment Devotee....



I dont ask for much... 

A nice stiff drink.. 

A hot bartender

Is that to much to ask for?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I am a freakin fun person to be around. Duh
> 
> Tell him Mel. We had a blast just sitting and drinking. Or stumbling around the world..... Someone here might have been drunk dialed....
> 
> Oh and I have special powers



Drunk Dial, Drunk text....Yep....but it was fun   Special Powers?  



Carrieannew said:


> I dont ask for much...
> 
> A nice stiff drink..
> 
> A hot bartender
> 
> Is that to much to ask for?



Nope


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Drunk Dial, Drunk text....Yep....but it was fun   Special Powers?
> 
> If I tell you I have to kill you. Top secret stuff.
> 
> Nope



Exactly. Nothing wrong with wanting some eye candy while you drink. Guys do it.. why do all the guys go to hooters... uh not for the wings.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Exactly. Nothing wrong with wanting some eye candy while you drink. Guys do it.. why do all the guys go to hooters... uh not for the wings.



Hooters?  Whats that?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Hooters?  Whats that?



Acording to my mother its a family resturant


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> I so saw those. Was going to try them on but that would lead to purchasing them and well I was trying to keep the drinking budget going



going and going and going.... like the eveready bunny????


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> going and going and going.... like the eveready bunny????



What is life without a drinking budget on vacation....


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> who.. what .. where??
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about. I did not bite anyone... lick anyone.. touch anyone.. that I remember
> 
> I was a good girl





PirateMel said:


> Yes you were





Carrieannew said:


> See you even have a witness



Yes she was, as I said earlier a tetanus shot was not required, but I can only vouch for her during daylight.

Once the sun went down I'm not sure what happened....


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Yes she was, as I said earlier a tetanus shot was not required, but I can only vouch for her during daylight.
> 
> Once the sun went down I'm not sure what happened....



Thats funny I'm not sure what happened then either


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> What is life without a drinking budget on vacation....



You should have seen mine in Dec...went waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy over it


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> I dont ask for much...
> 
> A nice stiff drink..
> 
> A hot bartender
> 
> Is that to much to ask for?



Have you checked your blood alcohol level lately, it looks like some of the words were mixed up.... wasn't it a hot drink (I remember you liking white hot chocolate) and a nice stiff............


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> You should have seen mine in Dec...went waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy over it



Yup gonna have to double up on May. 

See y'all in 3 months after I get a 3rd job to cover it hehehe 
Or I could give up starbucks..


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Have you checked your blood alcohol level lately, it looks like some of the words were mixed up.... wasn't it a hot drink (I remember you liking white hot chocolate) and a nice stiff............


----------



## cdn ears

no I don't repeat myself often, I'm just able to cut into the lines.....

#2800!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Have you checked your blood alcohol level lately, it looks like some of the words were mixed up.... wasn't it a hot drink (I remember you liking hot chocolate) and a nice stiff............



repeat yourself often?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Yup gonna have to double up on May.
> 
> See y'all in 3 months after I get a 3rd job to cover it hehehe
> Or I could give up starbucks..



Bite your tongue, Girlie...give up starbucks, what is wrong with you


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> no I don't repeat myself often, I'm just able to cut into the lines.....
> 
> #2800!!!!



Arent you special writing in white.. 



katydidbug1 said:


> Bite your tongue, Girlie...give up starbucks, what is wrong with you



Well... I might have too.. cant have everything i suppose


----------



## Carrieannew

Seriously people

No wonder the thread only had 10 pages

Your making me have to work... do you mind.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously people
> 
> No wonder the thread only had 10 pages
> 
> Your making me have to work... do you mind.



nope..don't mind at all...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> nope..don't mind at all...



I think my post said Seriously people .... minus Randy


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I think my post said Seriously people .... minus Randy



LMAO.....yep I saw that it said that


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO.....yep I saw that it said that



Yup Yup it did


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I think my post said Seriously people .... minus Randy



Dorkette


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Dorkette



ooooohhhhhh.....Carrie are you gonna let him get away with that?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Dorkette



Oh no he didn't



katydidbug1 said:


> ooooohhhhhh.....Carrie are you gonna let him get away with that?



Yeah... its a sign of affection and how much he missed me


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Oh no he didn't
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... its a sign of affection and how much he missed me



Oh, its an infection all right...kinda like a bad rash....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh, its an infection all right...kinda like a bad rash....



Hold on .... 


Ohhh... Keep holding


 

Dork


----------



## Carrieannew

Carrieannew said:


> Hold on ....
> 
> 
> Ohhh... Keep holding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dork




Oh wait.. hold on... 

Theres more


Hold onnnnnnnn


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Oh, its an infection all right...kinda like a bad rash....




Better make sure that your tetanus and other shots have been updated before your meeting....


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Really?  Which bar?   LOL!  I promised Mr. CA I would behave myself until he gets here on Friday.   He's a bit skeptical because I met him at a bar at WDW  ...but I am totally so going to behave, I promise but it's still fun to look, right?
> 
> I am at Pop right now, working in my room, unfortunatly, my boss has no idea how hard this is! But I would rather be working here then in Denver - I am not complaining and I'm in the 60's building, thought it was appropriate since I was born in the 60's and I'm by the Hourglass Lake, so I am quite happy!!  It's raining so I'm not too upset about sitting here working but the first chance I get to escape, I'm off to the parks!



Watch the weather reports... not sure if tornado watch is effecting your area



Carrieannew said:


> I dont ask for much...
> 
> A nice stiff drink..
> 
> A hot bartender
> 
> Is that to much to ask for?





cdn ears said:


> Have you checked your blood alcohol level lately, it looks like some of the words were mixed up.... wasn't it a hot drink (I remember you liking white hot chocolate) and a nice stiff............



LMAO so was thinking that isnt it a hot drink and a stiff bartender!!! woo hoooooo



katydidbug1 said:


> You should have seen mine in Dec...went waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy over it



   



tawasdave said:


> Oh, its an infection all right...kinda like a bad rash....



where did the rash came from???


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> where did the rash came from???



I heard there was an outbreak late last fall

Just sayin


----------



## vital

Just dropping in to say hey. Gotta do my homework, then help my son with his, then laundry. The fun never ends!!!

Oh, if you hear about the tornado/storm damage in MS it was all around me, literally, but didn't affect us luckily.


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> Just dropping in to say hey. Gotta do my homework, then help my son with his, then laundry. The fun never ends!!!
> 
> Oh, if you hear about the tornado/storm damage in MS it was all around me, literally, but didn't affect us luckily.



glad to know you are ok... its heading here... got a watch until 11pm... and who knows through the night...


----------



## Sha

Kimmie is out in really bad snow driving to get to Noah and home... maybe Jen is having a hard time too.... keep them in prayers for safety! TD... you stay safe too!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Kimmie is out in really bad snow driving to get to Noah and home... maybe Jen is having a hard time too.... keep them in prayers for safety! TD... you stay safe too!



I talked to her when I was on the train...about 5:30 she was about 10 miles away from picking up Noah....she said it was horrible, lots of sirens.....and ice...definately keep her and anyone else out there in your prayers for safety.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I talked to her when I was on the train...about 5:30 she was about 10 miles away from picking up Noah....she said it was horrible, lots of sirens.....and ice...definately keep her and anyone else out there in your prayers for safety.



Has anyone talked to her since? Hopefully she is home safe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Has anyone talked to her since? Hopefully she is home safe



I haven't...but she said she thought it was gonna take about 2 hours.....when I talked to her...I think she had gone about 4 or 5 miles in 45 min


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I haven't...but she said she thought it was gonna take about 2 hours.....when I talked to her...I think she had gone about 4 or 5 miles in 45 min



Yikes 

Its not going to be pretty here tonight either

I hear the plows out

Tomorrow morning is going to be even worse


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Yikes
> 
> Its not going to be pretty here tonight either
> 
> I hear the plows out
> 
> Tomorrow morning is going to be even worse




Yeah its heading this way...should have stayed downtown...can't be out tomorrow....oh well home now....not going back out...to cold


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Yeah its heading this way...should have stayed downtown...can't be out tomorrow....oh well home now....not going back out...to cold



stupid weather


----------



## Kimmielee

I left work at 4:30... It is 14 miles to get to Noah... I made it to him at 7:30 (he was at Burger King about 1 mile further away than his school... another parent came to my rescue since he was supposed to be picked up at 6:00!) and we just now made it the next 1.5 to our home.  Roads were horrible... non 4 wheel drive vehicles didn't have a prayer on the slick, icy, snow covered inclines.  I counted 15 ambulances in 3 hours.  God was watching over us tonight... Now... where's Jen??? 

Thanks to Cait and Sha for keeping me awake.  I had to keep the defrost on high to keep the ice from building on the windshield and being tired, NOT moving and it being so warm in the jeep... oh my... a recipe for disaster but my DISGals pulled me through!  I LOVE MY FRIENDS!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> I left work at 4:30... It is 14 miles to get to Noah... I made it to him at 7:30 (he was at Burger King about 1 mile further away than his school... another parent came to my rescue since he was supposed to be picked up at 6:00!) and we just now made it the next 1.5 to our home.  Roads were horrible... non 4 wheel drive vehicles didn't have a prayer on the slick, icy, snow covered inclines.  I counted 15 ambulances in 3 hours.  God was watching over us tonight... Now... where's Jen???
> 
> Thanks to Cait and Sha for keeping me awake.  I had to keep the defrost on high to keep the ice from building on the windshield and being tired, NOT moving and it being so warm in the jeep... oh my... a recipe for disaster but my DISGals pulled me through!  I LOVE MY FRIENDS!!!




 

So glad to hear you guys are home

My first thought was what do you do if you cant get to Noah in time. Thats always a worry in my mind in a storm with Kayla and the afterschool program. Thank gosh for that other parent.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> stupid weather



Should have stayed in Florida  

Hope eveyone gets home safely


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Should have stayed in Florida
> 
> Hope eveyone gets home safely



Word to that


----------



## PirateMel

Kimmielee said:


> I left work at 4:30... It is 14 miles to get to Noah... I made it to him at 7:30 (he was at Burger King about 1 mile further away than his school... another parent came to my rescue since he was supposed to be picked up at 6:00!) and we just now made it the next 1.5 to our home.  Roads were horrible... non 4 wheel drive vehicles didn't have a prayer on the slick, icy, snow covered inclines.  I counted 15 ambulances in 3 hours.  God was watching over us tonight... Now... where's Jen???
> 
> Thanks to Cait and Sha for keeping me awake.  I had to keep the defrost on high to keep the ice from building on the windshield and being tired, NOT moving and it being so warm in the jeep... oh my... a recipe for disaster but my DISGals pulled me through!  I LOVE MY FRIENDS!!!



Glad to hear you both are safe


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Should have stayed in Florida
> 
> Hope eveyone gets home safely



I dont need Florida..  I find warmth tonight in telling somone on myspace I want to make out with him  

Damn cold does funny things to people.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Has anyone talked to her since? Hopefully she is home safe



I posted that while I was talking to her... but as we know she is home safe! Weather is not so great here... but we dont have snow... just watching for whatever these 2 fronts bring in...


----------



## Carrieannew

Oh snizzle... Mel check your email.. advice needed.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> I left work at 4:30... It is 14 miles to get to Noah... I made it to him at 7:30 (he was at Burger King about 1 mile further away than his school... another parent came to my rescue since he was supposed to be picked up at 6:00!) and we just now made it the next 1.5 to our home.  Roads were horrible... non 4 wheel drive vehicles didn't have a prayer on the slick, icy, snow covered inclines.  I counted 15 ambulances in 3 hours.  God was watching over us tonight... Now... where's Jen???
> 
> Thanks to Cait and Sha for keeping me awake.  I had to keep the defrost on high to keep the ice from building on the windshield and being tired, NOT moving and it being so warm in the jeep... oh my... a recipe for disaster but my DISGals pulled me through!  I LOVE MY FRIENDS!!!



Yikes Kimmie!
Pretty nasty down here too. Took my parents almost an hour to get home from my house, usually takes about 20 minutes.
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> I left work at 4:30... It is 14 miles to get to Noah... I made it to him at 7:30 (he was at Burger King about 1 mile further away than his school... another parent came to my rescue since he was supposed to be picked up at 6:00!) and we just now made it the next 1.5 to our home.  Roads were horrible... non 4 wheel drive vehicles didn't have a prayer on the slick, icy, snow covered inclines.  I counted 15 ambulances in 3 hours.  God was watching over us tonight... Now... where's Jen???
> 
> Thanks to Cait and Sha for keeping me awake.  I had to keep the defrost on high to keep the ice from building on the windshield and being tired, NOT moving and it being so warm in the jeep... oh my... a recipe for disaster but my DISGals pulled me through!  I LOVE MY FRIENDS!!!



Glad you made it home safely


----------



## connorsmom911

cdn ears said:


> Have you checked your blood alcohol level lately, it looks like some of the words were mixed up.... wasn't it a hot drink (I remember you liking white hot chocolate) and a nice stiff............



I was going to ask the same thing as soon as I read that.


----------



## Carrieannew

connorsmom911 said:


> I was going to ask the same thing as soon as I read that.



I'm a good girl


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> See...she learned her lesson....good girl...bet she will pack early from now on.



You got that right.  I've learned my lesson.  Now I need your packing list for Disney...


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> I left work at 4:30... It is 14 miles to get to Noah... I made it to him at 7:30 (he was at Burger King about 1 mile further away than his school... another parent came to my rescue since he was supposed to be picked up at 6:00!) and we just now made it the next 1.5 to our home.  Roads were horrible... non 4 wheel drive vehicles didn't have a prayer on the slick, icy, snow covered inclines.  I counted 15 ambulances in 3 hours.  God was watching over us tonight... Now... where's Jen???
> 
> Thanks to Cait and Sha for keeping me awake.  I had to keep the defrost on high to keep the ice from building on the windshield and being tired, NOT moving and it being so warm in the jeep... oh my... a recipe for disaster but my DISGals pulled me through!  I LOVE MY FRIENDS!!!



Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## tawasdave

I am home safe and sound up here...we have about 4-5" of snow..and still snowing...I am soooooooooooo ready to go see Mickey...


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> I am home safe and sound up here...we have about 4-5" of snow..and still snowing...I am soooooooooooo ready to go see Mickey...



Glad you are home safely... stay warm tonight... you too kimmie, jen and those up in that cold mess... 

hey Cdn... dont forget to close the door up there? some of them dont like it that cold up there


----------



## Mr Smee23

I am so glad that my computer is fixed.  I was having serious disboard withdrawals.  I was shaking uncontrollably, At the emergency room, they said that it appeared to be the DT's


----------



## Sha

All was good here last night it seemed... waiting to see news report but seems that way. 

Wow Smee.... DTs??? those arent pretty at all!  glad all is ok now


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> I am so glad that my computer is fixed.  I was having serious disboard withdrawals.  I was shaking uncontrollably, At the emergency room, they said that it appeared to be the DT's



LMAO.....it is addictive isn't it.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> I am so glad that my computer is fixed.  I was having serious disboard withdrawals.  I was shaking uncontrollably, At the emergency room, they said that it appeared to be the DT's





Sha said:


> All was good here last night it seemed... waiting to see news report but seems that way.
> 
> Wow Smee.... DTs??? those arent pretty at all!  glad all is ok now



I'm slow today.. but DT's?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I'm slow today.. but DT's?



I don't know what the actual words are....not enough coffee at the moment....but its what you get when coming off something addictive....like the shakes and what not


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I don't know what the actual words are....not enough coffee at the moment....but its what you get when coming off something addictive....like the shakes and what not



Gotcha


----------



## Mr Smee23

I was told by someone that my post count is pitiful.  So here is a post saying absolutely nothing. 




Absolutely nothing.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Gotcha



And how is Miss Carrie today?  Is it bad in CT....really icky and slippy here...was not fun getting to the office (well starbucks at my office).....Its all gonna freeze up later...so not looking forward to going home.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> I was told by someone that my post count is pitiful.  So here is a post saying absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing.



LMAO!!!!!  Well now its an even number


----------



## Mr Smee23

It was awful shaking and all I thought they were going to put me in a padded room for a minute or two.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> I was told by someone that my post count is pitiful.  So here is a post saying absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing.



whomever said that is correct. Its pitiful.. hehe




katydidbug1 said:


> And how is Miss Carrie today?  Is it bad in CT....really icky and slippy here...was not fun getting to the office (well starbucks at my office).....Its all gonna freeze up later...so not looking forward to going home.



Icky. There is a school delay and I am up. Im glad its just a delay or I would have to drive her 30 min to my parents. So its good but I dont look forward to having to call my boss. So just think I will leave him a voicemail. He hates that.. i like to upset him hehe

Other than that just ok. Strange evening last night... just strange.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> It was awful shaking and all I thought they were going to put me in a padded room for a minute or two.



hmmmmm....that doesn't sound good at all...good think you got your puter fixed....we wouldn't want you in a padded room all alone


----------



## Mr Smee23

Yup this is my 52nd post.  Every last one has been on this forum.  I don't get around much it seems.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> whomever said that is correct. Its pitiful.. hehe
> 
> 
> Icky. There is a school delay and I am up. Im glad its just a delay or I would have to drive her 30 min to my parents. So its good but I dont look forward to having to call my boss. So just think I will leave him a voicemail. He hates that.. i like to upset him hehe
> 
> Other than that just ok. Strange evening last night... just strange.



I agree Carrie...very pitiful indeed.

Well a delay is better then no school at all....Would be willing to bet that Kimmie's Noah, has no school today....AGAIN....hopefully they wont have to many more of these or that poor child is going to be going to school till July


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Yup this is my 52nd post.  Every last one has been on this forum.  I don't get around much it seems.



There are other places to go???? Where, I don't see 'em


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Yup this is my 52nd post.  Every last one has been on this forum.  I don't get around much it seems.



Nope.. you dont get around much. Pretty loyal to all of us

still pitiful amount buddy


----------



## katydidbug1

Is it sad, that its only Wed, and I am already thinking about the weekend?  I am housesitting yet again.....Taking care of my friends Birds....In the city....with not much to do, but check the boards....and maybe go shopping....and its a long weekend too    I can't wait til Friday at 5.


----------



## Mr Smee23

I am loyal to my peeps.  This is a great bunch of people and I count myself lucky to be in the group.  So if any of you lurkers out there would like to come out and  play just jump on in. Only one of us bites.  I won't tell you who though.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Is it sad, that its only Wed, and I am already thinking about the weekend?  I am housesitting yet again.....Taking care of my friends Birds....In the city....with not much to do, but check the boards....and maybe go shopping....and its a long weekend too    I can't wait til Friday at 5.



Wish it was a long weekend for me. Back to working both jobs.. and I keep forgetting Kayla has no school next week. Someone needs to remind me later to make arrangements.. gosh darn .. I dont know where my mind is.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> I am loyal to my peeps.  This is a great bunch of people and I count myself lucky to be in the group.  So if any of you lurkers out there would like to come out and  play just jump on in. Only one of us bites.  I won't tell you who though.



I think she will take care of that herself....she claims to have been a good girl this past weekend....LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> I am loyal to my peeps.  This is a great bunch of people and I count myself lucky to be in the group.  So if any of you lurkers out there would like to come out and  play just jump on in. Only one of us bites.  I won't tell you who though.



That was discussed last night.. late.. after all you loosers left haha . 

Its Mel who bites and I have photo proof.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Wish it was a long weekend for me. Back to working both jobs.. and I keep forgetting Kayla has no school next week. Someone needs to remind me later to make arrangements.. gosh darn .. I dont know where my mind is.



Disney?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I think she will take care of that herself....she claims to have been a good girl this past weekend....LOL



Yup

Was a good girl

Thats me.. yup


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> That was discussed last night.. late.. after all you loosers left haha .
> 
> Its Mel who bites and I have photo proof.



Who you calling a looser, Girlie...I had stuff to do....couldn't stay and play


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Disney?



Something like that


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Something like that



hmmmmm.....me thinks there is more to that statement...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmmmm.....me thinks there is more to that statement...LOL



always is


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> always is



Interesting!!

did we scare Smee away?......he's gotta take care of that pitiful post count...LOL


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Just dropping in to say hey. Gotta do my homework, then help my son with his, then laundry. The fun never ends!!!
> 
> Oh, if you hear about the tornado/storm damage in MS it was all around me, literally, but didn't affect us luckily.


 
Paula, I saw some of the damage in your area on the news.... that's not E's school that had the roof ripped off is it?  

Sha... did you make it through the night ok?  

Everyone on the East Coast... please be careful.   

Ok... we got 6 inches of snow.... are you ready for a shock?   

Noah's school is NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT closed today!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Paula, I saw some of the damage in your area on the news.... that's not E's school that had the roof ripped off is it?
> 
> Sha... did you make it through the night ok?
> 
> Everyone on the East Coast... please be careful.
> 
> Ok... we got 6 inches of snow.... are you ready for a shock?
> 
> Noah's school is NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT closed today!!


Wow I would have put money on him not having school.. again hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Paula, I saw some of the damage in your area on the news.... that's not E's school that had the roof ripped off is it?
> 
> Sha... did you make it through the night ok?
> 
> Everyone on the East Coast... please be careful.
> 
> Ok... we got 6 inches of snow.... are you ready for a shock?
> 
> Noah's school is NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT closed today!!



Kimmie

Its pretty icy here today....was not a fun walk to the train....visions of it all freezing over as the day goes on.....debating on going home or staying down here tonight....might be safer to stay in the city...anyway....wow  Noah has school today....was he hoping for another day off?


----------



## Mr Smee23

Kimmie you and everyone else that are going out in the Ice and snow.  Ya'll be careful and don't get into any trouble.  I shall talk to you all tonight.


----------



## Kimmielee

Girls... do you get these random hits on your myspace pages too?  

This is his profile "about me" comments:

I'm Greg from United state Ohio Cleveland city am *6'1 *tall white , Widow, humble , honest , caring , sharing , loving , nice , kind , Sincere , Searious , Romantic , Passionate , Faithful , Spontaneous ,Serious/Responsible , Open-Minded , Friendly/Kind , Easy going and God fearing 

This is his message to me:

Hello Sweetie
I am Greg Murray , just want to compliment your gorgeous look. If the chance is giving to me to express my feelings for you, I will not hesitate to establish and ideal relationship that will be base on trust and real love ,cos i want an understanding kind of lady who knows wat love is all about and can give me real love and cheerish me, with that we can go a long way. What I've learnt from my past relationships: relationship are sometimes beautiful and are sometimes bad,,,,but when you are in real love you will want a relationship that will lead to eternity and you would not want to come out of such relationship... I want to chat with ya cos after reading your profile i understand that the both of us share the same sense of humor.... please feel free to add me to my yahoo id..... mine is **** or my email is ****@yahoo. com and i will be glad to hear from you Angel . 
Greg 

Ok, the really funny part... his profile shows he only has 1 friend ... Tom (you know, the my space guy) and he's in Canada and is *5'3*".     

Seriously, do women fall for that crap????     Can you say... "Green Card"?????


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Wow I would have put money on him not having school.. again hehe


 
Me too!  



katydidbug1 said:


> Kimmie
> 
> Its pretty icy here today....was not a fun walk to the train....visions of it all freezing over as the day goes on.....debating on going home or staying down here tonight....might be safer to stay in the city...anyway....wow Noah has school today....was he hoping for another day off?


 
Don't mess with the ice sweetie... I want YOU to be safe!  He was kinda looking forward to another day at the club... however, he's about to have 3 of them.  School is closed Friday, Monday and Tuesday for winter break.   



Mr Smee23 said:


> Kimmie you and everyone else that are going out in the Ice and snow. Ya'll be careful and don't get into any trouble. I shall talk to you all tonight.


 
Thanks so much Smee...


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Girls... do you get these random hits on your myspace pages too?
> 
> This is his profile "about me" comments:
> 
> I'm Greg from United state Ohio Cleveland city am *6'1 *tall white , Widow, humble , honest , caring , sharing , loving , nice , kind , Sincere , Searious , Romantic , Passionate , Faithful , Spontaneous ,Serious/Responsible , Open-Minded , Friendly/Kind , Easy going and God fearing
> 
> This is his message to me:
> 
> Hello Sweetie
> I am Greg Murray , just want to compliment your gorgeous look. If the chance is giving to me to express my feelings for you, I will not hesitate to establish and ideal relationship that will be base on trust and real love ,cos i want an understanding kind of lady who knows wat love is all about and can give me real love and cheerish me, with that we can go a long way. What I've learnt from my past relationships: relationship are sometimes beautiful and are sometimes bad,,,,but when you are in real love you will want a relationship that will lead to eternity and you would not want to come out of such relationship... I want to chat with ya cos after reading your profile i understand that the both of us share the same sense of humor.... please feel free to add me to my yahoo id..... mine is **** or my email is ****@yahoo. com and i will be glad to hear from you Angel .
> Greg
> 
> Ok, the really funny part... his profile shows he only has 1 friend ... Tom (you know, the my space guy) and he's in Canada and is *5'3*".
> 
> Seriously, do women fall for that crap????     Can you say... "Green Card"?????




OMG....NO...but then I have mine set to private for a reason...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Girls... do you get these random hits on your myspace pages too?
> 
> This is his profile "about me" comments:
> 
> I'm Greg from United state Ohio Cleveland city am *6'1 *tall white , Widow, humble , honest , caring , sharing , loving , nice , kind , Sincere , Searious , Romantic , Passionate , Faithful , Spontaneous ,Serious/Responsible , Open-Minded , Friendly/Kind , Easy going and God fearing
> 
> This is his message to me:
> 
> Hello Sweetie
> I am Greg Murray , just want to compliment your gorgeous look. If the chance is giving to me to express my feelings for you, I will not hesitate to establish and ideal relationship that will be base on trust and real love ,cos i want an understanding kind of lady who knows wat love is all about and can give me real love and cheerish me, with that we can go a long way. What I've learnt from my past relationships: relationship are sometimes beautiful and are sometimes bad,,,,but when you are in real love you will want a relationship that will lead to eternity and you would not want to come out of such relationship... I want to chat with ya cos after reading your profile i understand that the both of us share the same sense of humor.... please feel free to add me to my yahoo id..... mine is **** or my email is ****@yahoo. com and i will be glad to hear from you Angel .
> Greg
> 
> Ok, the really funny part... his profile shows he only has 1 friend ... Tom (you know, the my space guy) and he's in Canada and is *5'3*".
> 
> Seriously, do women fall for that crap????     Can you say... "Green Card"?????



 nope cant say I ever got one of those


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> OMG....NO...but then I have mine set to private for a reason...LOL


 
I forwarded him to your page...


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> I forwarded him to your page...



Aren't you sweet....NOT....do not want random men looking at my Myspace page...lol!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Aren't you sweet....NOT....do not want random men looking at my Myspace page...lol!!!



I do

Random mens come my way

hehe


----------



## connorsmom911

Good morning!!!  Actually we didn't get too much snow surprisingly (well, I consider it not that much, probably 3 or 4 inches, but it's not a snow day at school so it can't be that bad), but I am thankful that I don't have to shovel.  My ex is actually going to take care of it for me when he brings Connor over for school (what a nice schmuck).

Hoping it will be a slow day at work, but I'm sure there will be some idiots on the road or trying to shovel their driveways when they shouldn't.  The poor guys are actually doing water/ice rescue training today...brrrrr.


----------



## ahoff

It is raining here now, so whatever snow we had will be gone very quickly.  Yesterday the sun was shining in the morning so I rode my bike into work.  Started snowing around 3, and they closed early, so i rode home in the snow, which only took 5 minutes more.  So once again the snow season in this area has been nonexistent.  

Schools are closed next week here also, sometimes I wish I had become a teacher.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I do
> 
> Random mens come my way
> 
> hehe




Not made...will send Random men....to Carrie


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Watch the weather reports... not sure if tornado watch is effecting your area



Thanks Sha for the heads up - Everything was okay here last night.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Girls... do you get these random hits on your myspace pages too?
> 
> This is his profile "about me" comments:
> 
> I'm Greg from United state Ohio Cleveland city am *6'1 *tall white , Widow, humble , honest , caring , sharing , loving , nice , kind , Sincere , Searious , Romantic , Passionate , Faithful , Spontaneous ,Serious/Responsible , Open-Minded , Friendly/Kind , Easy going and God fearing
> 
> This is his message to me:
> 
> Hello Sweetie
> I am Greg Murray , just want to compliment your gorgeous look. If the chance is giving to me to express my feelings for you, I will not hesitate to establish and ideal relationship that will be base on trust and real love ,cos i want an understanding kind of lady who knows wat love is all about and can give me real love and cheerish me, with that we can go a long way. What I've learnt from my past relationships: relationship are sometimes beautiful and are sometimes bad,,,,but when you are in real love you will want a relationship that will lead to eternity and you would not want to come out of such relationship... I want to chat with ya cos after reading your profile i understand that the both of us share the same sense of humor.... please feel free to add me to my yahoo id..... mine is **** or my email is ****@yahoo. com and i will be glad to hear from you Angel .
> Greg
> 
> Ok, the really funny part... his profile shows he only has 1 friend ... Tom (you know, the my space guy) and he's in Canada and is *5'3*".
> 
> Seriously, do women fall for that crap????     Can you say... "Green Card"?????



I am sure we each know someone who will lie to make themselves look better or pretend to be someone else because they want to see what others have to say.... or make stuff up on myspace because they REALLY want attention (think there is something about that on mine). I dont care if they look at mine... and even if they were to PM me or attempt a post doesnt mean much. Just take it as a compliment Kimmie and delete it  


storms are done for now more to come... glad it wasnt bad last night... hope everyone is ok... may go back to bed for a bit and may not... or work on more pics... hmmmmm


----------



## PirateMel

This weather sucks, cause if it is going to snow make it worth my while to shovel.  5" only with frozen stuff on top, really heavy.  If I had some grand Marnier, I could have myself a slushie this morning.  

Glad everyone made it throught the night okay. 

Miss Carrie, I do not Bite....


----------



## connorsmom911

mmmm, slushies...but i'd make mine with jose cuervo gold...margaritas baby!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

god, what's wrong with me...it's only 9:18 in the morning!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Wish it was a long weekend for me. Back to working both jobs.. and I keep forgetting Kayla has no school next week. Someone needs to remind me later to make arrangements.. gosh darn .. I dont know where my mind is.




Um I would guess left in some melting ice in a glass at POP...


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Aren't you sweet....NOT....do not want random men looking at my Myspace page...lol!!!



Thank goodness I am not random...


----------



## tawasdave

We got about 6-8" of lake effect snow here..wind was a noreaster..and I am two blocks away from Lake Huron..so no school today here...

Glad to hear everyone made it through the night ok...stay safe ya all (see I can have a southern accent too)..  

So Mel is a biter huh...hmmmmmmm..carrie when will the pics be posted?


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Thank goodness I am not random...



you are if you are trying to look at my Myspace page...LOL


----------



## connorsmom911

katydidbug1 said:


> Not made...will send Random men....to Carrie



I don't have a myspace page, but you can send up on over to my facebook page!!! I'll take 'em!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

connorsmom911 said:


> I don't have a myspace page, but you can send up on over to my facebook page!!! I'll take 'em!!!



pulls out post-it note...adding connorsmom to my list for random men


----------



## libertybell7

How was the walk today Caity? Its pouring like buckets here


----------



## connorsmom911

katydidbug1 said:


> pulls out post-it note...adding connorsmom to my list for random men



Yee-haw!!


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> How was the walk today Caity? Its pouring like buckets here



Not too good...it was really icy...its really raining here too....temps gonna drop later...thinking that all this is gonna freeze


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Um I would guess left in some melting ice in a glass at POP...



Very funny





connorsmom911 said:


> I don't have a myspace page, but you can send up on over to my facebook page!!! I'll take 'em!!!



I have a facebook page 
I like it better than myspace at times. All the fun applications


----------



## Carrieannew

I am wet.. cold... and tired. 

I broke my stupid window scrapper and was not even close to done. My feet where standing in puddles. My hands and sweatshirt are soaked. 

Life.. not so good

The road I needed to take to go to starbucks was flooded.


----------



## connorsmom911

Carrieannew said:


> I have a facebook page
> I like it better than myspace at times. All the fun applications



Scrabulous and Herd a Word rule!!!  And I am so queen of the 90210 quizzes!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> The road I needed to take to go to starbucks was flooded.



Does that mean....No starbucks????


----------



## connorsmom911

Carrieannew said:


> I am wet.. cold... and tired.
> 
> I broke my stupid window scrapper and was not even close to done. My feet where standing in puddles. My hands and sweatshirt are soaked.
> 
> Life.. not so good
> 
> The road I needed to take to go to starbucks was flooded.



Oh Carrie...you have my sympathies!!  If I could deliver a starbucks, I would.


----------



## Carrieannew

connorsmom911 said:


> Scrabulous and Herd a Word rule!!!  And I am so queen of the 90210 quizzes!!



Played Jetman?? OMG addicting you wont stop for days
PM your name and I'll add you if you dont mind

I wont lie.. I cheat on some of the quizes.. Only because my brother always beats me and I like to win once in awhile hehe



katydidbug1 said:


> Does that mean....No starbucks????



Sadly it does. As much as I wanted to test the Jeep out and go around the cop blocking the road.. I did decide against it



connorsmom911 said:


> Oh Carrie...you have my sympathies!!  If I could deliver a starbucks, I would.



Aww thanks .. maybe at lunch. Or tonight I will get some.


----------



## tawasdave

Be careful out there all of you..if you get a Valentine E card from someone you do not know there may be a virus in it...link to info attached...

ya all be careful out there ya here

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080212/ts_alt_afp/lifestyleusinternetvalentine


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Be careful out there all of you..if you get a Valentine E card from someone you do not know there may be a virus in it...link to info attached...
> 
> ya all be careful out there ya here
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080212/ts_alt_afp/lifestyleusinternetvalentine



Do ya need a valentine to get a valentine e-card?

I'm not worried then 

Stupid effin holiday


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> Not too good...it was really icy...its really raining here too....temps gonna drop later...thinking that all this is gonna freeze




Ya'll need YAK-TRAX!!!!

They are wonderful!!!  No slipping on ice!!!


----------



## PirateMel

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Ya'll need YAK-TRAX!!!!
> 
> They are wonderful!!!  No slipping on ice!!!



Yak-Trax = is that like hurl and crawl     
could not resist sorry.


----------



## tawasdave

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Ya'll need YAK-TRAX!!!!
> 
> They are wonderful!!!  No slipping on ice!!!



Oh sure..listen to the Texas ice expert...


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Do ya need a valentine to get a valentine e-card?
> 
> I'm not worried then
> 
> Stupid effin holiday



Word.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Do ya need a valentine to get a valentine e-card?
> 
> I'm not worried then
> 
> Stupid effin holiday



awwwwwwww, do I need to send out Valentine E cards...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

PirateMel said:


> Yak-Trax = is that like hurl and crawl
> could not resist sorry.



Nope....they are snowtires for your feet.  Work great for a newbie to the North like me.

A couple of people that have lived here all their lives have inquired about them, too.

I don't care what natives think....I won't be falling on the ice this way!!!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Be careful out there all of you..if you get a Valentine E card from someone you do not know there may be a virus in it...link to info attached...
> 
> ya all be careful out there ya here
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080212/ts_alt_afp/lifestyleusinternetvalentine



i did my valentines stuff already...hope I got everyone that I intended to   have something to send someone a little late though, but I just found it! and its more of a joke about a conversation we had....


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure..listen to the Texas ice expert...



TD...was just thinking the same thing....us native new englanders...know all about Yak-trax..we don't use 'em.....we are just stay home


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> TD...was just thinking the same thing....us native new englanders...know all about Yak-trax..we don't use 'em.....we are just stay home



"Inside good.  Outside bad."


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> awwwwwwww, do I need to send out Valentine E cards...



I apologize in advance.. have not done my valentines.. 

I am a big slacker 

And well...never was a fan of the holiday

It can be friday now for all I care.

*** not that anyone might not have noticed from my signature ***


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> TD...was just thinking the same thing....us native new englanders...know all about Yak-trax..we don't use 'em.....we are just stay home



Sometimes we HAVE to go to work!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Sometimes we HAVE to go to work!!!



Well...yeah...we suck it up and walk very carefully..and yes occasionally I am ever so graceful and fall....LOL


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

I have two questions for ya'll....

*Where is the one obscure place at WDW that you have to go each time?

Where have you not been lately that you keep meaning to go?*


----------



## Carrieannew

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I have two questions for ya'll....
> 
> Where is the one obscure place at WDW that you have to go each time?
> 
> Where have you not been lately that you keep meaning to go?



Oh my trip I just wanted to see AKL and have zebra dom's. So I made it a point to take a break there and sit in the comfy rocking chairs with my feet up eathing the zebra doms.

And had Tonga toast on the beach at the Poly my last morning.. 

Past that I dont have much experience because it was always about the kids and what my friend wanted to do on the last trip. So this past weekend was a first for me


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> I apologize in advance.. have not done my valentines..
> 
> I am a big slacker
> 
> And well...never was a fan of the holiday
> 
> It can be friday now for all I care.
> 
> *** not that anyone might not have noticed from my signature ***



and to think you couldve mailed them from WDW and had that neat postmark up in the corner like those ones some got for not being there at Christmas...


----------



## connorsmom911

Carrieannew said:


> Do ya need a valentine to get a valentine e-card?
> 
> I'm not worried then
> 
> Stupid effin holiday



LOL!  I'm right there with ya...


----------



## katydidbug1

connorsmom911 said:


> LOL!  I'm right there with ya...



I love Valentine's Day.....even after working in a card store...that was crazy busy the day before and the day of....LOL  I may be in the minority...but have always loved it


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I love Valentine's Day.....even after working in a card store...that was crazy busy the day before and the day of....LOL  I may be in the minority...but have always loved it



Not alone there Caity  

but then again I am a hapless romantic most times


----------



## Razor Roman

Hey everybody!!! How's it goin today?


----------



## Carrieannew

Razor Roman said:


> Hey everybody!!! How's it goin today?



 

How you doin *wink**wink*


----------



## Razor Roman

Carrieannew said:


> How you doin *wink**wink*



kinda bored .Waiting to do a project @ 2


----------



## Carrieannew

Razor Roman said:


> kinda bored .Waiting to do a project @ 2



Yay

Project

Fun


----------



## Razor Roman

got 45 mins to waste between here, myspace, and AIM


----------



## Carrieannew

Razor Roman said:


> got 45 mins to waste between here, myspace, and AIM



Are you inviting people to stalk you?

I think i tried that last night. But failed


----------



## Sha

So hows everyone doing out there???? Am getting some things done that I have neglected with everything else going on. Hope all is good..... some of us have passed midday of the midweek day


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Not alone there Caity
> 
> but then again I am a hapless romantic most times



Ok that's it...one more person calls me Caity...I'm gonna scream   Tink, Cait or Caitlyn...got it!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok that's it...one more person calls me Caity...I'm gonna scream   Tink, Cait or Caitlyn...got it!!!



So only Shawn can call you caity?


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok that's it...one more person calls me Caity...I'm gonna scream   Tink, Cait or Caitlyn...got it!!!



LMAO!!!!!! I wanna watch!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> So only Shawn can call you caity?



Ummm no...he's been corrected...but a bit slow on the uptake....LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> LMAO!!!!!! I wanna watch!



blah blah blah


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Ummm no...he's been corrected...but a bit slow on the uptake....LOL



Could be worse, at least he didn't call ya Maam.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Ummm no...he's been corrected...but a bit slow on the uptake....LOL



Aww.. You will have to excuse him.. its the sticks and all 

Actually he is a sick boy today 
I licked his cup last week  



PirateMel said:


> Could be worse, at least he didn't call ya Maam.



Yeah someone here called me maam on the phone... hmmmmm jerk


----------



## Razor Roman

Carrieannew said:


> Are you inviting people to stalk you?
> 
> I think i tried that last night. But failed



Yes. All females feel free to stalk me. 

Bonus points for Disney Princesses


----------



## connorsmom911

katydidbug1 said:


> I love Valentine's Day.....even after working in a card store...that was crazy busy the day before and the day of....LOL  I may be in the minority...but have always loved it



My family used to own a Hallmark store...Valentines beat out Christmas for busy-ness hands down!!  It's like people would flip over the calendar Feb. 1 and realize Valentines day was 2 weeks away.  Line-ups were right out of the store, we had to have someone on traffic control, it was crazy!!  

I guess I'm just bitter cause this will be my first solo valentines day in 11 years...It'll be ok, I'm at work with all the girls.  We'll just spend the day man-bashing!!


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok that's it...one more person calls me Caity...I'm gonna scream   Tink, Cait or Caitlyn...got it!!!



This begs the question..is it to much Starbucks or not enough?


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> This begs the question..is it to much Starbucks or not enough?



Only had 2 today, smartaleck......just don't like being called Caity despite my s/n...my grandad called me katydidbug


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> I love Valentine's Day.....even after working in a card store...that was crazy busy the day before and the day of....LOL  I may be in the minority...but have always loved it




It is a hallmark holliday, why should there be one day a year where your "supposed" to get a card and flowers, whould it be more special if it was just a random act?


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> It is a hallmark holliday, why should there be one day a year where your "supposed" to get a card and flowers, whould it be more special if it was just a random act?



to each his own....I still like it, and what it represents....like I said, I am in the minority


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Only had 2 today, smartaleck......just don't like being called Caity despite my s/n...my grandad called me katydidbug



I'm the same way with Jenny.  One of my attorneys calls me that every once in awhile and I just cringe.


----------



## Master Mason

Emtgirljen said:


> I'm the same way with Jenny.  One of my attorneys calls me that every once in awhile and I just cringe.



Mine goes the other way, people have wanted to call me Gregory my whole life, but that's not my name.  And few can actually spell it correctly either.  Used to bug me, now that I am approaching gezzerhood, I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Mr Smee23

Carrieannew said:


> Aww.. You will have to excuse him.. its the sticks and all
> 
> Actually he is a sick boy today
> I licked his cup last week
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah someone here called me maam on the phone... hmmmmm jerk



I think that would have been me ladies. Please understand that no offense was meant.  It is just my southern upbringing showing respect, to the womenfolk.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> It is a hallmark holliday, why should there be one day a year where your "supposed" to get a card and flowers, whould it be more special if it was just a random act?



Word 

Very well said Mason

I would rather a card and flowers the other 354 days a year 



Mr Smee23 said:


> I think that would have been me ladies. Please understand that no offense was meant.  It is just my southern upbringing showing respect, to the womenfolk.



Oh no.. wasnt you.  I wouldnt mind if you did


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I would rather a card and flowers the other 354 days a year


354?  What other days are you taking out beside valantines day?


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> I think that would have been me ladies. Please understand that no offense was meant.  It is just my southern upbringing showing respect, to the womenfolk.



womenfolk???


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> womenfolk???


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> womenfolk???



That's sort of like wenches isn't it?


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> womenfolk???




womenfolk = chicks...


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> 354?  What other days are you taking out beside valantines day?



Just estimating 

hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

On no they didn't



Master Mason said:


> That's sort of like wenches isn't it?





tawasdave said:


> womenfolk = chicks...


----------



## Mr Smee23

PirateMel said:


>



Are ya'll making fun of me.  Now my feelings are hurt, so I shall go off to the corner to pout.  Anyone want to join me.


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> womenfolk???





katydidbug1 said:


> On no they didn't



What?  you seamed to not understand the term, so I was trying to find a New England equivalant for you


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Are ya'll making fun of me.  Now my feelings are hurt, so I shall go off to the corner to pout.  Anyone want to join me.



I think you would like it to much if one of us joined you in the corner


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Are ya'll making fun of me.  Now my feelings are hurt, so I shall go off to the corner to pout.  Anyone want to join me.



no last time i was in the corner with you, you bit me


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> no last time i was in the corner with you, you bit me



See i was right


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> no last time i was in the corner with you, you bit me


yes but you like that sort of thing


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> I think you would like it to much if one of us joined you in the corner



That was the plan, a little canoodling in the corner.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> See i was right



That spot still causes me pain

 

I bruise easy


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> yes but you like that sort of thing



 I am shocked you would suggest such a thing


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> That was the plan, a little canoodling in the corner.



Canoodling in the corner.......hmmmm


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Canoodling in the corner.......hmmmm



who the heck says canoodling anyways

must be a southern thing


----------



## connorsmom911

ok, i have been crunching numbers, and i have a sw credit and leftover tickets burning a hole in my pocket...i may just be able to swing this trip in may...give me details people and i'll see what i can do!


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I am shocked you would suggest such a thing


  I didn't suggest, I observed


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Just estimating
> 
> hehe



or are your vacation drinking days not countable???   oh then our year would be in the single digits


----------



## CoMickey

Oh yes...the sun is shining!  No rain at the moment...this is soooo hard!   Didn't mind so much when it was raining but now that it's sunny...I am not sure I can continue to work much longer.  I knew it would be difficult to work from WDW but I had no idea it would be such torture! Wonder if my boss would notice if I just disappeared early today? I think I may take my chances....


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> I didn't suggest, I observed





cdn ears said:


> or are your vacation drinking days not countable???   oh then our year would be in the single digits



Ha 
Ha
Ha

Done?


----------



## tawasdave

CoMickey said:


> Oh yes...the sun is shining!  No rain at the moment...this is soooo hard!   Didn't mind so much when it was raining but now that it's sunny...I am not sure I can continue to work much longer.  I knew it would be difficult to work from WDW but I had no idea it would be such torture! Wonder if my boss would notice if I just disappeared early today? I think I may take my chances....



Just tell him you checked with your local DIS Doctor and he recommended sunshine...and a Dole Whip...Doctors orders afterall...have fun...   

oh and btw..tell Tigger I said howdy...


----------



## cdn ears

CoMickey said:


> Oh yes...the sun is shining!  No rain at the moment...this is soooo hard!   Didn't mind so much when it was raining but now that it's sunny...I am not sure I can continue to work much longer.  I knew it would be difficult to work from WDW but I had no idea it would be such torture! Wonder if my boss would notice if I just disappeared early today? I think I may take my chances....



Soooo, you just happen to not be feeling well all of a sudden, could have been the food you ate last night,,,, just hope your favourite rides are not the same as his!!!!


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Done?



Not yet


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Ha
> Ha
> Ha
> 
> Done?



Maybe


maybe not????


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Not yet



You could at least share the popcorn while I wait for you to be done


----------



## tawasdave

connorsmom911 said:


> ok, i have been crunching numbers, and i have a sw credit and leftover tickets burning a hole in my pocket...i may just be able to swing this trip in may...give me details people and i'll see what i can do!



Well there is a rather large group of us..and getting larger it seems, meeting at WDW the weekend of 5/16-18...now some are coming in earlier..staying later...as for me I am flying in early on the 16th...flying home late on the 19th...a bunch of us are staying at POP Century...there is a magical gatherings number available if you decided to get a room there so that they put us all together...(ask piratemel or carrie in a PM for the # if you want, I um..lost it I think...lol)

Come on along..it will be a blast...I hear there may be some drinking...some biting...some table dancing...and some people losing their Tower of Terror virginity....but remember..what happens at Disney stays at Disney...well except for that super secret video I will be posting on youtube...


----------



## PirateMel

connorsmom911 said:


> ok, i have been crunching numbers, and i have a sw credit and leftover tickets burning a hole in my pocket...i may just be able to swing this trip in may...give me details people and i'll see what i can do!



Woo Hoo - another victim to add to the party  
May 15th - May 19th - Pop century or anywhere else if you like, but the cool people will be a the bar


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo - another victim to add to the party
> May 15th - May 19th - Pop century or anywhere else if you like, but the cool people will be a the bar



Word

Already have my seat reserved

Touch it someone and die


----------



## CoMickey

tawasdave said:


> Just tell him you checked with your local DIS Doctor and he recommended sunshine...and a Dole Whip...Doctors orders afterall...have fun...
> 
> oh and btw..tell Tigger I said howdy...



Good idea!  I'm sure he'll buy that one!  Oh yes...yum I can hear a Dole Whip calling my name... So much to eat...so much to do!  Gotta get out of this hotel room soon before I go    !!

I will be sure and tell Tigger hello for you!


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo - another victim to add to the party
> May 15th - May 19th - Pop century or anywhere else if you like, but the cool people will be a the bar



Not nice  

When is the next visit being planned?????


----------



## PirateMel

cdn ears said:


> Not nice
> 
> When is the next visit being planned?????



SORRY


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Not nice
> 
> When is the next visit being planned?????



Suck it up.. call off work and just come


----------



## CoMickey

cdn ears said:


> Soooo, you just happen to not be feeling well all of a sudden, could have been the food you ate last night,,,, just hope your favourite rides are not the same as his!!!!



Feeling very sick all of a sudden...I have a horrible Disney bug... 

Thank goodness he is back in Denver so I don't have to worry about running into him here...ok...15 more min. and I'm making a break for it!


----------



## Mr Smee23

connorsmom911 said:


> ok, i have been crunching numbers, and i have a sw credit and leftover tickets burning a hole in my pocket...i may just be able to swing this trip in may...give me details people and i'll see what i can do!



Yup, you have been officially corrupted.  Welcome to the Dark side, Carrie says we have cookies.  She has never let me have any though.  Sometimes she is just so mean.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Yup, you have been officially corrupted.  Welcome to the Dark side, Carrie says we have cookies.  She has never let me have any though.  Sometimes she is just so mean.



You told me you didnt want my cookies  

So I moved on to find someone who would 

 Sorry I have a short attention span

Oh look a kitty


----------



## Mr Smee23

CoMickey said:


> Oh yes...the sun is shining!  No rain at the moment...this is soooo hard!   Didn't mind so much when it was raining but now that it's sunny...I am not sure I can continue to work much longer.  I knew it would be difficult to work from WDW but I had no idea it would be such torture! Wonder if my boss would notice if I just disappeared early today? I think I may take my chances....



Ok lady, quit rubbing it in.  I need some Mickey so bad.


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, is any female member up for sharing a room with a total stranger in May??? Carrie is right, it would free up more money for drinking... Disney wants $104.23 per night at POP, AAA rate.  I don't bite (well, not the girls at least...hehehe)


----------



## Carrieannew

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, is any female member up for sharing a room with a total stranger in May??? Carrie is right, it would free up more money for drinking... Disney wants $104.23 per night at POP, AAA rate.  I don't bite (well, not the girls at least...hehehe)



I would share but already have both beds accounted for unless you bring a blow up mattress hehe


----------



## Mr Smee23

Carrieannew said:


> Word
> 
> Already have my seat reserved
> 
> Touch it someone and die



I heard it was in Dave's lap, I don't know if it is true, That is just what I heard.


----------



## cdn ears

Mr Smee23 said:


> Yup, you have been officially corrupted.  Welcome to the Dark side, Carrie says we have cookies.  She has never let me have any though.  Sometimes she is just so mean.



Can you clairfy "sometimes" for me???


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> I heard it was in Dave's lap, I don't know if it is true, That is just what I heard.



 
I would gladly accept Randy's lap for a seat .. but i have a feeling there is already a line and I did not get a ticket. 




cdn ears said:


> Can you clairfy "sometimes" for me???



I hate you... I hate you.. I hate you... can you hear me saying it? As we drop up and down 50 freakin times


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> I would share but already have both beds accounted for unless you bring a blow up mattress hehe




and this mattress would get inflated by ????????


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> and this mattress would get inflated by ????????



Well I would assume there are some guys here that are good at blowing things of that nature up

Just a guess


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> :
> I hate you... I hate you.. I hate you... can you hear me saying it? As we drop up and down 50 freakin times




OOOHHHH can you say I think it's time for another Starbucks?????


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> OOOHHHH can you say I think it's time for another Starbucks?????



Now that's just mean...Carrie can't get to the starbucks....the street is flooded....you are gonna make her


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Now that's just mean...Carrie can't get to the starbucks....the street is flooded....you are gonna make her



Have no fear

I shall make it after work. 

Would it be really bad to take Kayla to the store tonight and just let her pick out her valentines card and gift

Gosh stupid holiday


----------



## cdn ears

Just noticed, are we not getting close to the magic number again????


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Just noticed, are we not getting close to the magic number again????



I have a magic .... but its dead

Oh wait you said number

Sorry


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I would gladly accept Randy's lap for a seat .. but i have a feeling there is already a line and I did not get a ticket.




Oh sure...call me a Dork and then want to share my lap...what the firetruck is goin on around here.....


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure...call me a Dork and then want to share my lap...what the firetruck is goin on around here.....



Must have heard about your Haerim from last night


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Must have heard about your Haerim from last night




What the..did I have a harem last night?..now see..I just have to pay more attention...


----------



## CoMickey

Mr Smee23 said:


> Ok lady, quit rubbing it in.  I need some Mickey so bad.



Oops so sorry... I need a visit with Mickey too and being so close is just about to do me in... I think just to I keep my sanity...I am out of here, Now!   

Oh I'm sorry  I guess I shouldn't have just told you that in less then 1/2 an hour...Mickey will be mine!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure...call me a Dork and then want to share my lap...what the firetruck is goin on around here.....



I have a short attention spa..........

Oh look kitty


haha 

Gotta love me


----------



## Carrieannew

I wonder what nickname I should use in Chat tonight... since clearly the cool thing to do is to go in with a different name and pretend its not you. Gosh hmmm.. oh the choices.


----------



## Carrieannew

Im polish.. maybe thats it.. maybe I should use that nickname 

Hmm not sure though


----------



## Mr Smee23

CoMickey said:


> Oops so sorry... I need a visit with Mickey too and being so close is just about to do me in... I think just to I keep my sanity...I am out of here, Now!
> 
> Oh I'm sorry  I guess I shouldn't have just told you that in less then 1/2 an hour...Mickey will be mine!



You, are just being mean now.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I wonder what nickname I should use in Chat tonight... since clearly the cool thing to do is to go in with a different name and pretend its not you. Gosh hmmm.. oh the choices.



LMAO


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I wonder what nickname I should use in Chat tonight... since clearly the cool thing to do is to go in with a different name and pretend its not you. Gosh hmmm.. oh the choices.



Nasty..just plain Nasty....let me just say this about that...um..oh look a penquin...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Nasty..just plain Nasty....let me just say this about that...um..oh look a penquin...



Nasty


Who's nasty

I lost my penguin. And I shall never get it back. I am heart broken


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Nasty
> 
> 
> Who's nasty
> 
> I lost my penguin. And I shall never get it back. I am heart broken



LMAO


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO



I shall cry now


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I shall cry now



Sorry Chica....just sounded funny


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Sorry Chica....just sounded funny



blah blah blah

Dosent matter anyways cant use the penquin now hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> Dosent matter anyways cant use the penquin now hehe



forgive me...pretty please


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> forgive me...pretty please



*sniff**sniff*

I suppose. 

Randy is just a big dork 

Ahhh i feel much better now


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> *sniff**sniff*
> 
> I suppose.
> 
> Randy is just a big dork
> 
> Ahhh i feel much better now


----------



## Carrieannew

Guess what time it is!!!!!!!!!

Oh ya... 

Starbucks time! 

and algebra time


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> *sniff**sniff*
> 
> I suppose.
> 
> Randy is just a big dork
> 
> Ahhh i feel much better now



Now wait just a cotton pickin minute...you have gots to be the most fickle woman I have ever met....no lap for you!!!


----------



## Mr Smee23

Have I improved my post count now.  I would hate to be chastised tommorrrow, for slacking


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Nasty
> 
> 
> Who's nasty
> 
> I lost my penguin. And I shall never get it back. I am heart broken



Sorry, but you froze your penguin off????


----------



## Mr Smee23

cdn ears said:


> Sorry, but you froze your penguin off????



Carrie, did it hurt.  I have never heard of someone freezing there penguin off.  Just where exactly would it be anyway.


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Sorry, but you froze your penguin off????



No.. it was stolen. Get with the program hehe



tawasdave said:


> Now wait just a cotton pickin minute...you have gots to be the most fickle woman I have ever met....no lap for you!!!



Fickle god me.. never.. Have never ever been called that

May I sit on your lap now  How u doin?



Mr Smee23 said:


> Have I improved my post count now.  I would hate to be chastised tommorrrow, for slacking



No. Slacker. Get going



Mr Smee23 said:


> Carrie, did it hurt.  I have never heard of someone freezing there penguin off.  Just where exactly would it be anyway.



Its in the store with the person wearing shorts.. ya uh huh.. jerk


----------



## Razor Roman

whats everyone doin tonight


----------



## Carrieannew

Razor Roman said:


> whats everyone doin tonight



Moi? Nothing much. Talkin to this dude


----------



## vital

Kimmielee said:


> Paula, I saw some of the damage in your area on the news.... that's not E's school that had the roof ripped off is it?
> 
> Sha... did you make it through the night ok?
> 
> Everyone on the East Coast... please be careful.
> 
> Ok... we got 6 inches of snow.... are you ready for a shock?
> 
> Noah's school is NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT closed today!!



Nope, he was safe and sound in the boys bathroom at his school. Now they pile the kids in the bathrooms during tornado warnings. He laughs b/c his best friend has to go in the girls room with his class. 

I'm lucky b/c my  is right down the road. I know if anything happens at E's school he'll get to him before I do.

Can we go yet????


----------



## Kimmielee

Mr Smee23 said:


> Yup, you have been officially corrupted. Welcome to the Dark side, Carrie says we have cookies. She has never let me have any though. Sometimes she is just so mean.


 







Carrieannew said:


> I wonder what nickname I should use in Chat tonight... since clearly the cool thing to do is to go in with a different name and pretend its not you. Gosh hmmm.. oh the choices.


 
Hey, I have never hidden that I was Cinderella, Cinderella_Is_Mad and then Poopy_Cindy... did I???   



vital said:


> Nope, he was safe and sound in the boys bathroom at his school. Now they pile the kids in the bathrooms during tornado warnings. He laughs b/c his best friend has to go in the girls room with his class.
> 
> I'm lucky b/c my  is right down the road. I know if anything happens at E's school he'll get to him before I do.
> 
> Can we go yet????


 
Now... I wanna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Okay I just called and updated my ressie for the GG.  
Only four rooms have been added, so who is slacking????

There are only two events available right now for GG
5/18 @8:45pm - Fireworks cruise - Pirate meet and greet, trivia and prizes $43.99 pp
5/17 @ 9am - Character breakfast at MK - TTS $29.99.

The sunset safari only has 8 seats left and needs to be booked ASAP - doubt we will make that one.

PM me if you are interested in any of the above, Please.
Or any other ideas for ride meets, kinda like Mousefest did????

I WANT TO GO NOW too


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Okay I just called and updated my ressie for the GG.
> Only four rooms have been added, so who is slacking????
> 
> There are only two events available right now for GG
> 5/18 @8:45pm - Fireworks cruise - Pirate meet and greet, trivia and prizes $43.99 pp
> 5/17 @ 9am - Character breakfast at MK - TTS $29.99.
> 
> The sunset safari only has 8 seats left and needs to be booked ASAP - doubt we will make that one.
> 
> PM me if you are interested in any of the above, Please.
> Or any other ideas for ride meets, kinda like Mousefest did????
> 
> I WANT TO GO NOW too



 slacking that would be me


----------



## Razor Roman

I wanna go on a trip to Disney.


----------



## Carrieannew

Razor Roman said:


> I wanna go on a trip to Disney.



I will put you in my suitcase if ya like


----------



## Razor Roman

Carrieannew said:


> I will put you in my suitcase if ya like



done!


----------



## Carrieannew

Razor Roman said:


> done!



But only because I think your hot


----------



## Razor Roman

Carrieannew said:


> But only because I think your hot


----------



## Carrieannew

Razor Roman said:


>



wanna make out?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> wanna make out?




Now see...I was going to let you set on my lap..but now you broke my heart...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Now see...I was going to let you set on my lap..but now you broke my heart...



wanna make out?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> wanna make out?



Fickle...FIckle..FICkle...FICKle...FICKLe...FICKLE!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Fickle...FIckle..FICkle...FICKle...FICKLe...FICKLE!!!!!



who

me?

nah

backup.. someone.. anyone

I cant help it. I told him last night I wanted to make out with him. I think its the cold weather.


----------



## Razor Roman

Carrieannew said:


> wanna make out?


yes please


----------



## Carrieannew

Razor Roman said:


> yes please



 

pucker up haha


----------



## libertybell7

Here comes the old plunger trick!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Here comes the old plunger trick!



 

ewww


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> ewww



Guess you never watched Bugs Bunny......Or Tom and Jerry when you was little

It was in reference to your "pucker up" comment


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Guess you never watched Bugs Bunny......Or Tom and Jerry when you was little



Guess not 

We had good things like he-man and she-ra


----------



## cdn ears

Razor Roman said:


>





Carrieannew said:


> wanna make out?





tawasdave said:


> Now see...I was going to let you set on my lap..but now you broke my heart...





Carrieannew said:


> wanna make out?





Carrieannew said:


> who
> 
> me?
> 
> nah
> 
> backup.. someone.. anyone
> 
> I cant help it. I told him last night I wanted to make out with him. I think its the cold weather.





Carrieannew said:


> pucker up haha



Are you sure that you just stopped at Starbucks and didn't fill your glass with blue washer fluid to make it look like one of your drinks from the weekend???


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Are you sure that you just stopped at Starbucks and didn't fill your glass with blue washer fluid to make it look like one of your drinks from the weekend???



guess that was it


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> I am home safe and sound up here...we have about 4-5" of snow..and still snowing...I am soooooooooooo ready to go see Mickey...



I'm glad our safe to and everyone else up North.


----------



## Sha

wow... woke up and its 30 degrees here... and WDW was 37 (?) LOL I didnt know we were going to get that cold but all is good (Just surprised... not complaining)


----------



## Kimmielee

*Happy Valentines Day everyone!*


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, I'll cave...

 HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO ALL MY NEW FRIENDS!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> wow... woke up and its 30 degrees here... and WDW was 37 (?) LOL I didnt know we were going to get that cold but all is good (Just surprised... not complaining)



Ok, that's entering the realm of "stupid" cold for WDW...brrrrr!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Valentine's Day to all my DisPeeps!!!!!
       ​


----------



## Carrieannew

Blah


----------



## cdn ears

...... brought to you by our clip art queen kimmielee...... now back to our regularly scheduled pre chat banter.......​


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Blah



Blah to you too


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Blah




Isn't it supposed to be blah, blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.  

And how come you didn't tell us that you got a job as an "adult" on Charlie Brown??? isn't that a conflict of interest with Disney???


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Valentines Day ! 

First time in 19 years I recognize this day - must be the nice people here.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Blah to you too





cdn ears said:


> Isn't it supposed to be blah, blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.
> 
> And how come you didn't tell us that you got a job as an "adult" on Charlie Brown??? isn't that a conflict of interest with Disney???



Blah


----------



## disneyfanx3

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Can we move past the holiday now? 

Happy Thursday all!


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Can we move past the holiday now?
> 
> Happy Thursday all!



Happy Hump plus one day!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Happy Hump plus one day!!!!



Ohh that works. I do like those wednesdays that I can call hump days.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

cdn ears said:


> ...... brought to you by our clip art queen kimmielee...... now back to our regularly scheduled pre chat banter.......​



KL Always finds the BEST stuff!!!

Happy VD!!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

They're NOT!!!! 

        


Expect it when you LEAST expect it!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> They're NOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect it when you LEAST expect it!!!



I agree they all are not.. jus has not crossed my path  yet.


----------



## libertybell7

Why is everybody shouting in here today?


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> wow... woke up and its 30 degrees here... and WDW was 37 (?) LOL I didnt know we were going to get that cold but all is good (Just surprised... not complaining)




Blame it on CoMickey she brought it from Denver   And you better make it go away before next week.


----------



## cdn ears

libertybell7 said:


> Why is everybody shouting in here today?



Maybe it's too early and they haven't sobered up from last night yet??


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Maybe it's too early and they haven't sobered up from last night yet??



More like from the weekend

Lots of water.. almost out of the system

Just having to pee way to much


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Just having to pee way to much



Just slightly waaaaayy toooo much info


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Just slightly waaaaayy toooo much info



Well if I could find a decent stalker that info would be helpful


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Well if I could find a decent stalker that info would be helpful



Sorry but I think he was taken out last weekend to the emergency room trying to keep up with you and mel.  

You have to try and start increasing your quality not quantity.


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Sorry but I think he was taken out last weekend to the emergency room trying to keep up with you and mel.
> 
> You have to try and start increasing your quality not quantity.



Story of my life


----------



## slapwhitey

I don't know about down in the U.S. but up here in Canada VD has an additional meaning. 

Anywho, happy VD to everyone. I'm sure wdw can recommend a cream or antibiotic or something.


----------



## ahoff

Mel, has the flood been taken care of?


----------



## Mr Smee23

Happy Feb 14, to all of my disfriends.  Infer any meaning that you would like from the date.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Happy Feb 14, to all of my disfriends.  Infer any meaning that you would like from the date.



 

Did you get my text hehe It said something like that.. or maybe it said vday sucks


----------



## Mr Smee23

Yup, got it, it woke me up


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Yup, got it, it woke me up



Ut oh

My bad


----------



## PirateMel

ahoff said:


> Mel, has the flood been taken care of?



Flood is subsiding at the moment, but was a really long night, I hate being a home owner.

Can anyone say CONDO????


----------



## connorsmom911

PirateMel said:


> Flood is subsiding at the moment, but was a really long night, I hate being a home owner.
> 
> Can anyone say CONDO????



I HAD an offer in on a condo townhouse when this whole "split" thing happened, and then the family friend at the bank crunched numbers and found a way to let me buy him out of the house.  Thought that was great till I was shovelling the driveway this week....


----------



## connorsmom911

slapwhitey said:


> I don't know about down in the U.S. but up here in Canada VD has an additional meaning.
> 
> Anywho, happy VD to everyone. I'm sure wdw can recommend a cream or antibiotic or something.



Hey there, say hi to your lovely wife for me...don't think she knows I'm over here on this board yet.

Happy Val day!!


----------



## cdn ears

slapwhitey said:


> I don't know about down in the U.S. but up here in Canada VD has an additional meaning.
> 
> Anywho, happy VD to everyone. I'm sure wdw can recommend a cream or antibiotic or something.



Unless of course it was someone that you were trying to get even with or punish in the worst of ways .....


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> Blame it on CoMickey she brought it from Denver   And you better make it go away before next week.



What?  I am just here minding my own business and I get blamed for the weather.  It's supposed to warm up for the weekend into the 80's, so there!   Hmmm...maybe that warm weather is coming from CA later tonight... 

Wishing you wonderful, warm weather next week, MM!

I know Carrie doesn't like this but Happy Valentines Day to you all!  This one is soooo much better then last year.


----------



## libertybell7

Yikes! Everyone is passing out "VD" like it is a good thing...
No Thank's I'm all set....


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Yikes! Everyone is passing out "VD" like it is a good thing...
> No Thank's I'm all set....



Seriously, I'm good with that. 

People act like I'm the only one who dosent like it. Others just dont speak up. Stupid effin hallmark holiday. Makes you spend money for no reason. Just got back from CVS and had to push the men out of the way to look at the cards.


----------



## Carrieannew

I asked Randy last night if he would be my valentine.. he laughed  

Yet another reason to hate this day


----------



## connorsmom911

You're not the only one Carrie...I'm allowing myself to be completely bitter this year!!  But I will admit I'll probably go back to liking it next year.  Any holidya that seems to revolve around chocolate can't be all that bad in my books! 

And what were you doing looking at the cards anyway that you needed to push all the guys out of the way???


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> You're not the only one Carrie...I'm allowing myself to be completely bitter this year!!  But I will admit I'll probably go back to liking it next year.  Any holidya that seems to revolve around chocolate can't be all that bad in my books!
> 
> And what were you doing looking at the cards anyway that you needed to push all the guys out of the way???





I like chocolate...yummy


----------



## Carrieannew

connorsmom911 said:


> You're not the only one Carrie...I'm allowing myself to be completely bitter this year!!  But I will admit I'll probably go back to liking it next year.  Any holidya that seems to revolve around chocolate can't be all that bad in my books!
> 
> And what were you doing looking at the cards anyway that you needed to push all the guys out of the way???



Oh I'm not bitter.. just hate the idea of the holiday. I want a guy who wants to buy me a card or flowers all the other days of the year for no special reason. Means alot more.

I was lookin at cards for my valentine


----------



## PirateMel

Okay,
to keep up morale here, we decided to have a VD party today.  Sucks but oh well, I can be fun.

So I bring in my chocolate fountain and I am the life of the party - they are dipping everything - except body parts, and all is good.

It almost over yet


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Okay,
> to keep up morale here, we decided to have a VD party today.  Sucks but oh well, I can be fun.
> 
> So I bring in my chocolate fountain and I am the life of the party - they are dipping everything - except body parts, and all is good.
> 
> It almost over yet



Can you bring that in May  

I would like to dip.. oh sorry family board


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I asked Randy last night if he would be my valentine.. he laughed
> 
> Yet another reason to hate this day



awwwwwwwwwwwww....I think that was Shawn you asked...not me...but of course I will be your Valentine...        







dorkette


----------



## tawasdave

Happy Valentines Day to one and all!!!..Even my very special Carrie...

I am not exactly having a great day...home..not feeling well...first sick day in 5 years or so..figured I am due a day off...well hope you all have a great day!!

For all the ladies did not get some...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww....I think that was Shawn you asked...not me...but of course I will be your Valentine...
> 
> dorkette



Nope it was you. And you said Heck No... I have witness's

Duckie... tell them! 



tawasdave said:


> Happy Valentines Day to one and all!!!..Even my very special Carrie...
> 
> I am not exactly having a great day...home..not feeling well...first sick day in 5 years or so..figured I am due a day off...well hope you all have a great day!!
> 
> For all the ladies did not get some...



Umm maybe your under the weather because of staying up too late last night chattin with the ladies!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Nope it was you. And you said Heck No... I have witness's
> 
> Duckie... tell them!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm maybe your under the weather because of staying up too late last night chattin with the ladies!



Duckie was drinking to much to remember....

And yup..the ladies kept me up to late....


----------



## slapwhitey

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey there, say hi to your lovely wife for me...don't think she knows I'm over here on this board yet.
> 
> Happy Val day!!



I will pass that along and let her know you're kickin' around this thread. Happy Valentines day to you as well.


----------



## buena vista

Happy 2/14 everyone!  

To Carrie and Mel, I know it's been a while, but welcome back from paradise. I missed out on the details, but that's ok. I would've been obnoxiously jealous and probably would've said something I didn't really mean.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Happy 2/14 everyone!
> 
> To Carrie and Mel, I know it's been a while, but welcome back from paradise. I missed out on the details, but that's ok. I would've been obnoxiously jealous and probably would've said something I didn't really mean.



You could have been drunk dialed ya know


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> You could have been drunk dialed ya know



It was lots of fun getting calls from Fantaaaaasmic


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> You could have been drunk dialed ya know



So I've heard from Tink, Cait, Kbug, Caitlyn, "don't call me Caity"


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Happy 2/14 everyone!
> 
> To Carrie and Mel, I know it's been a while, but welcome back from paradise. I missed out on the details, but that's ok. I would've been obnoxiously jealous and probably would've said something I didn't really mean.



What the heck hole did you just crawl out of .


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> So I've heard from Tink, Cait, Kbug, Caitlyn, "don't call me Caity"



kbug?


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> What the heck hole did you just crawl out of .



t'wasn't the fishin' hole, I can tell ya that! work, rehearsals, auditions. life's been busy. ski weekend coming up now. life's good, but cold and busy.

thanks for asking


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> You could have been drunk dialed ya know



I dont drink


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> t'wasn't the fishin' hole, I can tell ya that! work, rehearsals, auditions. life's been busy. ski weekend coming up now. life's good, but cold and busy.
> 
> thanks for asking



Your welcome

Im a freakin nice person ya know


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I dont drink



if you believe that, I have a bridge to sell ya


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> if you believe that, I have a bridge to sell ya



Oh you meant that

Oh I drink that


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> I dont drink



I think you got the bug Carrie...Take something and lie down.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh you meant that
> 
> Oh I drink that



LMAO


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Your welcome
> 
> Im a freakin nice person ya know



so I've heard.. I'll even make up a clean limerick for you

there once was a gal named Carrie
who some people thought was quite scary
but truth should be told
she has a heart of gold
an enigmna who's extraordinary


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I think you got the bug Carrie...Take something and lie down.



OMG Shawn did you lick my cup!!! 

Seriously. I told ya not to do that.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> so I've heard.. I'll even make up a clean limerick for you
> 
> there once was a gal named Carrie
> who some people thought was quite scary
> but truth should be told
> she has a heart of gold
> an enigmna who's extraordinary



 haha

Best v-day present I got all day

Will you be my valentine!!!


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> so I've heard.. I'll even make up a clean limerick for you
> 
> there once was a gal named Carrie
> who some people thought was quite scary
> but truth should be told
> she has a heart of gold
> an enigmna who's extraordinary



Brown nose


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> haha
> 
> Best v-day present I got all day
> 
> Will you be my valentine!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> OMG Shawn did you lick my cup!!!
> 
> Seriously. I told ya not to do that.




I dont lick and tell.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> You're welcome.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I dont lick and tell.



Not what I heard


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Not what I heard



Who Me?


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Who Me?



 

But I didnt say I did not enjoy it


----------



## libertybell7

Perv.


----------



## tawasdave

buena vista said:


> so I've heard.. I'll even make up a clean limerick for you
> 
> there once was a gal named Carrie
> who some people thought was quite scary
> but truth should be told
> she has a heart of gold
> an enigmna who's extraordinary



aaaaaa...aaaaaaaa..aaaaaaaaachooooooo...aaaaaaa...aaaaaaaaabrownnoser...achoo......


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously, I'm good with that.
> 
> People act like I'm the only one who dosent like it. Others just dont speak up. Stupid effin hallmark holiday. Makes you spend money for no reason. Just got back from CVS and had to push the men out of the way to look at the cards.



Hey I agreed with you...  Just not as strongly as you...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> aaaaaa...aaaaaaaa..aaaaaaaaachooooooo...aaaaaaa...aaaaaaaaabrownnoser...achoo......



Seriously.. were not makin out tonight if your sick


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Perv.



Yup thats me



Master Mason said:


> Hey I agreed with you...  Just not as strongly as you...



yup yup


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously.. were not makin out tonight if your sick



Well there goes my Valentines Day....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Well there goes my Valentines Day....



Blame shawn

He licked my cup and got me sick. I dont want no more germs


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> Blame shawn
> 
> He licked my cup and got me sick. I dont want no more germs




I didn't lick nuthin'


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> I didn't lick nuthin'



Liar


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> I didn't lick nuthin'



Awww, now I'm disappointed!  I had you pegged as a licker...


----------



## Carrieannew

connorsmom911 said:


> Awww, now I'm disappointed!  I had you pegged as a licker...


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Happy Valentines Day to one and all!!!..Even my very special Carrie...
> 
> I am not exactly having a great day...home..not feeling well...first sick day in 5 years or so..figured I am due a day off...well hope you all have a great day!!
> 
> For all the ladies did not get some...



Oh Oh - Carrie licked your ....


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Oh Oh - Carrie licked your ....



Clearly wasnt that good.. he dosent remember it!


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> I dont drink



and that would be when????


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> and that would be when????



 

Half past never


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Nope it was you. And you said Heck No... I have witness's
> 
> Duckie... tell them!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm maybe your under the weather because of staying up too late last night chattin with the ladies!



Yeah, what she said  

Still waiting for my dinner and presents Randy


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> Yeah, what she said
> 
> Still waiting for my dinner and presents Randy




But I R sick...I need some TLC


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Yeah, what she said
> 
> Still waiting for my dinner and presents Randy



Randy likes to keep them ladies waitin 

At this rate it will be may and duckie and I will be plastered waiting for Randy


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> duckie and I will be plastered



That would be different than most days how exactly?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> That would be different than most days how exactly?



Duckie and I do not drink

Gosh. How many times do we need to say it! 

We are the good girls! You'll see in May.


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Duckie was drinking to much to remember....
> 
> And yup..the ladies kept me up to late....



Duckie doesn't drink


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Duckie and I do not drink
> 
> Gosh. How many times do we need to say it!
> 
> We are the good girls! You'll see in May.





Mrsduck101 said:


> Duckie doesn't drink



I think you two have drank so much your memories have been affected...

But, be that as it may...you wanna make out?


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Duckie and I do not drink



Ok, which word would you prefer, gulp, guzzel, consume?


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> But I R sick...I need some TLC



Geez so it's always something. I'm too far away, I'm too tired, I'm too sick...

I will send Mel right up


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> I think you two have drank so much your memories have been affected...
> 
> But, be that as it may...you wanna make out?



Oh I remember it all very well.
You like ice.
And eyes  
And...wait family board issue there.

Carrie and Duckie are good girls.


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> Flood is subsiding at the moment, but was a really long night, I hate being a home owner.
> 
> Can anyone say CONDO????





I have thought of that on occaision, but never found one with a big enough garage.


----------



## Master Mason

Kenny was feeling left out because I am going to WDW next weekend, so we'll just head down to DL this weekend.  Sounds like a great compromise to me.


----------



## Sha

Not sure if anyone has a running list, I know who all is going, but not dates/length of stays... so, if anyone started one can you let me know  , otherwise, I am starting one


----------



## Mr Smee23

Master Mason said:


> Kenny was feeling left out because I am going to WDW next weekend, so we'll just head down to DL this weekend.  Sounds like a great compromise to me.



Mason, I am proud to see that you are a responsible and caring father.  To take one for your son like that.  Spend the weekend at DL.  Oh the suffering you must endur for an child.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Blame it on CoMickey she brought it from Denver   And you better make it go away before next week.



LMAO I didnt know that I was in charge of making sure the weather is good too! must go along with that other thing...  I will do my bestest!



tawasdave said:


> Happy Valentines Day to one and all!!!..Even my very special Carrie...
> 
> I am not exactly having a great day...home..not feeling well...first sick day in 5 years or so..figured I am due a day off...well hope you all have a great day!!
> 
> For all the ladies did not get some...




Sorry you are not feelin good... 
I actually decided to work today... and got flowers from a client's neighbor  


katydidbug1 said:


> kbug?





Master Mason said:


> Kenny was feeling left out because I am going to WDW next weekend, so we'll just head down to DL this weekend.  Sounds like a great compromise to me.



He just really twisted your arm to make you give in to go???



Mr Smee23 said:


> Mason, I am proud to see that you are a responsible and caring father.  To take one for your son like that.  Spend the weekend at DL.  Oh the suffering you must endur for an child.


----------



## Sha

Happy Valentine's Day everyone... 

thanks for the ecards and the snail~mail card (Aurora... VERY cute!) some have said others are in the mail. Hope everyone got the ones I sent out... sent early so I wouldnt be late for snowy weather  plus its not a bill, so thought people would like something Disney in the mail  


oh... and I started the list


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> oh... and I started the list [/COLOR][/FONT]



Ok, now you can really get on "the List"


----------



## Master Mason

Mr Smee23 said:


> Mason, I am proud to see that you are a responsible and caring father.  To take one for your son like that.  Spend the weekend at DL.  Oh the suffering you must endur for an child.



Ya know, sometimes it's tough being a dad...


----------



## cdn ears

Master Mason said:


> Ok, now you can really get on "the List"



or not


----------



## vital

Um, I'm geting scared about May with all the talk of bitin' and lickin'.


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> Um, I'm geting scared about May with all the talk of bitin' and lickin'.



I see it this way though... as nurses and TDave as first responder... are OFF duty... and just need to be able to call for 911


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> oh... and I started the list



Would that be the all inclusive list or the first class one


----------



## vital

Sha said:


> I see it this way though... as nurses and TDave as first responder... are OFF duty... and just need to be able to call for 911



Should I get my tetanus shot and maybe bring some penicillin......just in case?


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Would that be the all inclusive list or the first class one



*ALL* inclusive.. with first class section


----------



## Sha

vital said:


> Should I get my tetanus shot and maybe bring some penicillin......just in case?



I have my tetanus up to date so am good there.... what about anyone who is allergic to penicillin??? cant have any of those reactions going on


Hey Carrie....   are you about ready for part 3????


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I think you two have drank so much your memories have been affected...
> 
> But, be that as it may...you wanna make out?



Heck Ya! I always wanna make out with you Randy  



Mrsduck101 said:


> Oh I remember it all very well.
> You like ice.
> And eyes
> And...wait family board issue there.
> 
> Carrie and Duckie are good girls.



Yup good girls.. And good job with the notes from chat last night!!! hehehe



Master Mason said:


> Kenny was feeling left out because I am going to WDW next weekend, so we'll just head down to DL this weekend.  Sounds like a great compromise to me.




Aww Mason your swell


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Ok, now you can really get on "the List"



Got you on that list too! so you better take care of things to be with us... even got you some seats for dining saved



ok... that was to not to sound like an order.. lol... we all just want you to join in


----------



## libertybell7

Hey Carrie, You managed to burn your green light out.


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Hey Carrie, You managed to burn your green light out.



All better  

Its a miracle


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> All better
> 
> Its a miracle




Must be using


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> I have my tetanus up to date so am good there.... what about anyone who is allergic to penicillin??? cant have any of those reactions going on
> 
> 
> Hey Carrie....   are you about ready for part 3????



But what about me?  I am allergic to Tetnus Toxoid...I am in big trouble...


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> But what about me?  I am allergic to Tetnus Toxoid...I am in big trouble...



You are??? wow! guess you have to be careful and avoid things like roses and rusty things


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Must be using



 



Sha said:


> I have my tetanus up to date so am good there.... what about anyone who is allergic to penicillin??? cant have any of those reactions going on
> 
> 
> Hey Carrie....   are you about ready for part 3????



Is it time?


----------



## goofydadof3

Wanna be My Anti-Valentine?


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Wanna be My Anti-Valentine?



If I say yes will you make out with me?


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Is it time?



its getting there! And I like your Mickeys!!!!


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> If I say yes will you make out with me?






Been there done that!!!!


YES!!! only don't tell I am kinda shy


----------



## goofydadof3




----------



## goofydadof3

Ready when you are!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Been there done that!!!!
> 
> 
> YES!!! only don't tell I am kinda shy





goofydadof3 said:


>



Been there done that? Was it as good for you as it was for me?

Can I print those coupons for May?

How many is the limit?


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Ready when you are!!!!



I'm gonna pee my pants!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> its getting there! And I like your Mickeys!!!!



Ok done

Have a spot holding


----------



## Sha

Apparently others didnt read what you said for part 3 to not start yet... LOL... guess they ride the short bus   (with me)


----------



## Aurora317

Sha said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone...
> 
> thanks for the ecards and the snail~mail card (Aurora... VERY cute!) some have said others are in the mail. Hope everyone got the ones I sent out... sent early so I wouldnt be late for snowy weather  plus its not a bill, so thought people would like something Disney in the mail
> 
> 
> oh... and I started the list



Yes, I got yours in the mail and that's the night I went out to buy supplies. I'm so glad you liked it, I wanted something pink enough for Valentine's, but without shoving flowers and hearts down anybody's throats. Thanks for the e-cards and snail mail to those who sent them early, and I'm excited to see the rest when they arrive. Happy Valentine's Day every one!


----------



## Sha

Aurora317 said:


> Yes, I got yours in the mail and that's the night I went out to buy supplies. I'm so glad you liked it, I wanted something pink enough for Valentine's, but without shoving flowers and hearts down anybody's throats. Thanks for the e-cards and snail mail to those who sent them early, and I'm excited to see the rest when they arrive. Happy Valentine's Day every one!



Not sure if I shouldve sent a reminder to some about it.. LOL... Was a neat idea though and being I scrapbook.. a cute idea.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Blame it on CoMickey she brought it from Denver   And you better make it go away before next week.



Ok... at the moment, its to be in the 70s Wed and Thurs... that is as far as they have said so far in the weathe report... cooler 50s in evening... will keep you posted


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Friday Everyone   Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Friday Everyone   Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


Well if Kenny is feeling better we are going to Disneyland, that should count for fun.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Friday Everyone   Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?



Working both jobs and doing algebra  

Sucky Cant even be considered a weekend. 

This will be me after 20 hours of algebra  with a glazed look on my face.


----------



## tawasdave

Happy Day after Valentines Day everyone....especially Carrie...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Happy Day after Valentines Day everyone....especially Carrie...



will you be my day after valentines day , valentine? hehe


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> will you be my day after valentines day , valentine? hehe




You know that is what I live for...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> You know that is what I live for...



 Just made my day!


----------



## Carrieannew

Gonna apolgize in advance to anyone I may or may not offend today. 

Today, this date is a really bad day for me.  
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## tawasdave

...another new park rumor...

http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jim_h...e-the-disney-theme-park-going-experience.aspx


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Gonna apolgize in advance to anyone I may or may not offend today.
> 
> Today, this date is a really bad day for me. Gonna lay low.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Hope knowing that lots of people here care and are here to lean on if needed helps...be happy...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Hope knowing that lots of people here care and are here to lean on if needed helps...be happy...



I do  

Wish there was a fast forward button to this day or an instruction manual on what I am supposed to do. That would be sweet


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Working both jobs and doing algebra
> 
> Sucky Cant even be considered a weekend.
> 
> This will be me after 20 hours of algebra  with a glazed look on my face.



Text me Carrie I will do your algebra.
I'm the nerd who liked algebra  
AND I can keep a secret. (Randy!)
Oh, ok, I can keep about 10 secrets. After that my head explodes  
Don't ask so much of me


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Text me Carrie I will do your algebra.
> I'm the nerd who liked algebra
> AND I can keep a secret. (Randy!)
> Oh, ok, I can keep about 10 secrets. After that my head explodes
> Don't ask so much of me



If I could figure out how to text all that a b crap and what not I would! Trust me

People need to suck it up and deal with my complaining about algebra I decided to just take the next 2 algebra classes I need for my degree in a row and get it over with. Gonna be a long spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Friday Everyone   Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?



I will be going to Universal this weekend 

I am going to stop by downtown Disney to get a small Disney fix.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> I do
> 
> Wish there was a fast forward button to this day or an instruction manual on what I am supposed to do. That would be sweet





Here if you need me roomie


----------



## Master Mason

Anyone remember what the magic number is?


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Here if you need me roomie



Bring the rum I am going to need lots of it! 

Or you could just kick someones butt for me. I think you could take her.. her little new sidekick maybe not so much. But I got your back. 

I never dream.. and last night I even dreamed about these stupid people.. 

Stupid dreams.. cant dream anything good


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Anyone remember what the magic number is?



69

oh my bad


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Anyone remember what the magic number is?



I started another one already for when this gets closed

I think its 3700 posts or 250 pages


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Gonna apolgize in advance to anyone I may or may not offend today.
> 
> Today, this date is a really bad day for me. Gonna lay low.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Bring the rum I am going to need lots of it!
> 
> Or you could just kick someones butt for me. I think you could take her.. her little new sidekick maybe not so much. But I got your back.
> 
> I never dream.. and last night I even dreamed about these stupid people..
> 
> Stupid dreams.. cant dream anything good



Ok rum and butt kicking, got ya.

I got one that needs a butt kicking too. I think we could take her with our eyes closed  

And totally honest here, I dreamed about sketties last night


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> 69
> 
> oh my bad



 
I started to post the same thing but chickened out!


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> And totally honest here, I dreamed about sketties last night



I cannot find you..I am just around the corner..sketties and Sangria in hand...


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> I cannot find you..I am just around the corner..sketties and Sangria in hand...



Wrong corner, over here  

hmmmm Sangria before noon?


----------



## Master Mason

Mrsduck101 said:


> Wrong corner, over here
> 
> hmmmm Sangria before noon?


It's always noon somewhere....


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Ok rum and butt kicking, got ya.
> 
> I got one that needs a butt kicking too. I think we could take her with our eyes closed
> 
> And totally honest here, I dreamed about sketties last night



Oh no so sure.. this ones side kick.. she scares me  hehe 



Mrsduck101 said:


> I started to post the same thing but chickened out!



Great minds roomie.. great minds hehehe



tawasdave said:


> I cannot find you..I am just around the corner..sketties and Sangria in hand...





Mrsduck101 said:


> Wrong corner, over here
> 
> hmmmm Sangria before noon?




Sorry he must have been on my corner first 
You may have him now


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Sorry he must have been on my corner first



You have a corner??


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> You have a corner??





Would you like to see it?


----------



## cdn ears

disneyfanx3 said:


> I will be going to Universal this weekend
> 
> I am going to stop by downtown Disney to get a small Disney fix.




You can visit Ghirardellis' for me


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Would you like to see it?



DON'T DO IT..RUN..RUN LIKE THE WIND...!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> DON'T DO IT..RUN..RUN LIKE THE WIND...!!!!



You say that like you didnt enjoy your time in the corner with me

Gosh could have tricked me.. you acted lika ya liked it


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> You say that like you didnt enjoy your time in the corner with me
> 
> Gosh could have tricked me.. you acted lika ya liked it



Well I did..but I am a masochist...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Well I did..but I am a masochist...



 

Noted for May


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Noted for May



Yes Mistress Carrie...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yes Mistress Carrie...



Just sayin

Since we have that whole friends with benefits going


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Well I did..but I am a masochist...



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Do you have friends with benefits with Randy also? 

He's just the best

What a dreamboat

haha  

Damn we might as well all just share the room then


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Do you have friends with benefits with Randy also?
> 
> He's just the best
> 
> What a dreamboat
> 
> haha
> 
> Damn we might as well all just share the room then



Nope, friends with sketties


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> Nope, friends with sketties



Can't believe I have to bring sketties all the way to WDW...but you know..Duckie's wish is but my command...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Can't believe I have to bring sketties all the way to WDW...but you know..Duckie's wish is but my command...lol



darn straight

you better know where you bread is buttered! 

Duckie rocks


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Can't believe I have to bring sketties all the way to WDW...but you know..Duckie's wish is but my command...lol


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> darn straight
> 
> you better know where you bread is buttered!
> 
> Duckie rocks



Oh yeah don't forget the bread and butter!

Carrie is a good girl.


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> Oh yeah don't forget the bread and butter!
> 
> Carrie is a good girl.



Thought it was sangria I was suppose to bring also...Oh and yes..I know..Carrie is good...VERY good...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Thought it was sangria I was suppose to bring also...Oh and yes..I know..Carrie is good...VERY good...



 

For a crappy start to the day .. today is turning into a freakin awesome day


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> For a crappy start to the day .. today is turning into a freakin awesome day


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>



awww 

Thanks but flowers die

Are these left over half price valentines one?


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Are these left over half price valentines one?



ut oh he's busted


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> ut oh he's busted



Yup

Only because I was going too wait a few more days for them to go 90% off so i could get him some


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> For a crappy start to the day .. today is turning into a freakin awesome day


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


>



Thats what I'm sayin!!! 

Best day in along time!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Hey? Which board are we running on   

Clowns!


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> Hey? Which board are we running on
> 
> Clowns!



Both.. can you handle it? hehe


----------



## libertybell7

No


----------



## Carrieannew

libertybell7 said:


> No



you can stay here.. but not sure where you will go when it gets closed


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Hey? Which board are we running on
> 
> Clowns!


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


>



Hey we resemble that comment


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Hey we resemble that comment



We look pretty darn good as clowns


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> We look pretty darn good as clowns



Seriously

The ta ta's and all !


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously
> 
> The ta ta's and all !



Ever notice there isn't a smiley with big ta tas?

 

Clowns are people too


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Ever notice there isn't a smiley with big ta tas?
> 
> 
> 
> Clowns are people too



Seriously what about us girls with the big ta ta's

I want a shirt that says caught you starin at my ta ta's for may
duckie you get one that says save the ta ta's ok


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously what about us girls with the big ta ta's
> 
> I want a shirt that says caught you starin at my ta ta's for may
> duckie you get one that says save the ta ta's ok



Deal. Hmmmm I wonder who be first to read them?


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Deal. Hmmmm I wonder who be first to read them?



Hands down ... Hose man

He pervs like that


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Hands down ... Hose man
> 
> He pervs like that



Oh no, he's an "eye" man, did you forget?


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Oh no, he's an "eye" man, did you forget?



Oh god I forgot

Yeah he looks at the "eyes" first

***cough***cough*****


hahaha


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Well if Kenny is feeling better we are going to Disneyland, that should count for fun.



It isnt much fun going when you arent feeling well. When are you heading down to DL???



Carrieannew said:


> Gonna apolgize in advance to anyone I may or may not offend today.
> 
> Today, this date is a really bad day for me.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Hugs... sending good thoughts there for ya Carrie



Mrsduck101 said:


> Deal. Hmmmm I wonder who be first to read them?



TDave reads braille by the way


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> It isnt much fun going when you arent feeling well. When are you heading down to DL???



not sure yet, He has something he is supposed to do tomorrow morning so he is going to try and get out of it, if he can probably around 6am, if he can't it won't be till around 11am.  Go down and come back Sunday night.  They are open till midnight both nights.  No fantasmic though


----------



## Master Mason

Master Mason said:


> not sure yet, He has something he is supposed to do tomorrow morning so he is going to try and get out of it, if he can probably around 6am, if he can't it won't be till around 11am.  Go down and come back Sunday night.  They are open till midnight both nights.  No fantasmic though



On further review, we might leave a little earlier...  And tink, I packed already aren't you proud.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> TDave reads braille by the way


----------



## ttester9612

I'm arrived  back from Washington State.  It's been one long week.

Which Thread are we using Part 2 or 3? 




Aurora317 said:


> Yes, I got yours in the mail and that's the night I went out to buy supplies. I'm so glad you liked it, I wanted something pink enough for Valentine's, but without shoving flowers and hearts down anybody's throats. Thanks for the e-cards and snail mail to those who sent them early, and I'm excited to see the rest when they arrive. Happy Valentine's Day every one!



Aurora cute card you sent.  Thanks everyone that sent me e-cards and snail mail.  It was nice coming home today and they were waiting for me.  It cheered me up.   I hoped you received mind.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


>



all I have to say is this... to that... about this..


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> I see it this way though... as nurses and TDave as first responder... are OFF duty... and just need to be able to call for 911



And I can take the 911 call!!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I'm arrived  back from Washington State.  It's been one long week.
> 
> Which Thread are we using Part 2 or 3?
> 
> Aurora cute card you sent.  Thanks everyone that sent me e-cards and snail mail.  It was nice coming home today and they were waiting for me.  It cheered me up.   I hoped you received mind.



Welcome back... Im using this one until it closes because I want to know if they really do at a certain number.... Got a couple cards today... Cait, Jen and yours... and was nice to get them too


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Welcome back... Im using this one until it closes because I want to know if they really do at a certain number.... Got a couple cards today... Cait, Jen and yours... and was nice to get them too



Glad you got it


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> And I can take the 911 call!!



You do realize you are NOT supposed to be working.. right???


----------



## Kimmielee

I was such a good girl... bought my cards, made sure I had stamps... worked on them on Sunday Morning... Noah put them in the mailbox Sunday afternoon.  I don't check the mail... that's his job... but the snow was pushed so high around the mailbox that he couldn't get to it on Thursday and I had some bills to mail out... so.... I opened the mailbox.  It was quite full so I thought... oh goody!!

Not... way in the back of the mailbox were several (not all - a few of you did get them on time) but many... of the valentine's.  I'm sorry for the delay but I guess the mailman couldn't get the mail truck close enough to reach that far back due to the snow being so high from the snowplow.  Maybe next year y'all will get them on time.   I loved the one's I got and my e-cards too!  It was nice to be remembered.


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> I'm arrived back from Washington State. It's been one long week.
> 
> Which Thread are we using Part 2 or 3?


 
At this point... I can't keep up with either one.  I can't DIS during work and I simply do not have enough time to try to read each and every post when I get home at night.  Sorry if I've ignored any questions posted directly to me... at this point I'd suggest a PM if you need me during the week.   

I found this today....


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

cdn ears said:


> You can visit Ghirardellis' for me



Hopefully we will next week...

BTW ---The Penguin in your siggy was drawn by an artist that graduated from THE University of TEXAS at Austin.....The Penguin's name is Opus.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Oh god I forgot
> 
> Yeah he looks at the "eyes" first
> 
> ***cough***cough*****
> 
> 
> hahaha



Hey, I resemble that remark...


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Saturday. Pretty cold here in Boston...only 16....can't wait for Spring.   Hope everyone has a fantastic day


----------



## cdn ears

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hopefully we will next week...
> 
> BTW ---The Penguin in your siggy was drawn by an artist that graduated from THE University of TEXAS at Austin.....The Penguin's name is Opus.



Yes, Berkeley Breathed - that's why Opus is there because I enjoyed him and the other characters that were from Bloom County until he retired him in the 80's.  He is the only penguin I liked - don't recall Disney having one!!! - except maybe in his B&W shorts.

You'll have to try one of their new intense shakes - thick enough to eat with a spoon and served in a glass about 10 inches tall - chocolate mint mmmmmm.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  I'm finally caught up on reading the DisBoards.  

Even though I was in Washington State for Valentine's, I did not have dinner alone.  In fact I had dinner with 3 men  and they were not family.  Unfortunately they were all my co-workers and only one is not married. Before you ask, I don't date co-workers because of to many problems that can arise. 

I woke up this morning freezing, my heat wasn't working.    Turned out  someone accidentally flip the switch on the furnace to off.  It's finally warming up in the house.  Good thing because it's only going to be 36 today.

Is it May yet......


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Saturday. Pretty cold here in Boston...only 16....can't wait for Spring.   Hope everyone has a fantastic day



pfft...try 6 below here this morning...now that will freeze your noogies off...


----------



## tawasdave

cdn ears said:


> Yes, Berkeley Breathed - that's why Opus is there because I enjoyed him and the other characters that were from Bloom County until he retired him in the 80's.  He is the only penguin I liked - don't recall Disney having one!!! - except maybe in his B&W shorts.
> 
> You'll have to try one of their new intense shakes - thick enough to eat with a spoon and served in a glass about 10 inches tall - chocolate mint mmmmmm.




I still have a stuffed Opus with Raindeer horns and red and green ornaments hanging from them that I set out for Christmas...A Christmas Opus...you gotta love it...


----------



## vital

Good Morning everyone! Thank you all for the Valentine's Day cards! It was fun getting them and my son asking, "Where did you get all these Valentine's?"

I'm taking him to my sister's so I can have some alone time with my . Y'all have a fantastic day!!!!!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> pfft...try 6 below here this morning...now that will freeze your noogies off...



was in the 50s i think this morning... maybe 40s... looking to be in the high 70s low 80s today.... *sigh*


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Good Morning everyone! Thank you all for the Valentine's Day cards! It was fun getting them and my son asking, "Where did you get all these Valentine's?"
> 
> I'm taking him to my sister's so I can have some alone time with my . Y'all have a fantastic day!!!!!


 
Enjoy your day with your .  He's a keeper!  I had a dream that Noah and I were with you and E in Mississippi and we were making fun of people's feet.  What's up with that???  

Oh.... and did everyone notice the extra trip ticker in Cait's siggy?  Woooo Hoooooo!!  She's coming in May!!!!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Oh.... and did everyone notice the extra trip ticker in Cait's siggy?  Woooo Hoooooo!!  She's coming in May!!!!




Thats soooo cool!!!!! Wonder when she decided to do that?!


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Thats soooo cool!!!!! Wonder when she decided to do that?!


 






Hmmmm..... seems to be a sudden decision.... or not....


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> Oh.... and did everyone notice the extra trip ticker in Cait's siggy?  Woooo Hoooooo!!  She's coming in May!!!!





Sha said:


> Thats soooo cool!!!!! Wonder when she decided to do that?!



Maybe with all of us talking about it, she just couldn't miss all the FUN & DRINKING we will have.

  

 Plus she didn't want to miss those that will be dancing on the bar or tables.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Thats soooo cool!!!!! Wonder when she decided to do that?!





Kimmielee said:


> Hmmmm..... seems to be a sudden decision.... or not....



LOL...to both of you...when did we start talking about the next trip...back in Dec....just found out last friday that I could take the day off...was gonna try to keep it a surprise....threre were a few who didn't think it would happen....I  to you....as you were right...couldn't keep it secret more then a week....LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> pfft...try 6 below here this morning...now that will freeze your noogies off...



LOL....ok...so the temp is relative....you can keep the 6 below...K?  Just think warm thoughts...lol


----------



## libertybell7

It's a regular heat wave here...18 degrees....


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Plus she didn't want to miss those that will be dancing on the bar or tables.


----------



## goofydadof3

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...to both of you...when did we start talking about the next trip...back in Dec....just found out last friday that I could take the day off...was gonna try to keep it a surprise....threre were a few who didn't think it would happen....I  to you....as you were right...couldn't keep it secret more then a week....LOL



Heelloooo Nurse!!...umm.. I mean Hellloo Librarian!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...to both of you...when did we start talking about the next trip...back in Dec....just found out last friday that I could take the day off...was gonna try to keep it a surprise....threre were a few who didn't think it would happen....I  to you....as you were right...couldn't keep it secret more then a week....LOL


 
It's amazing how our girls trip planned oh so many months ago has turned into DISfest 2008!! We are going to have so much fun and just think of all the stories... I PROMISE to keep my blog private this time!


----------



## katydidbug1

goofydadof3 said:


> Heelloooo Nurse!!...umm.. I mean Hellloo Librarian!!!



Geeezzz....are trying to get kick off the boards......LOL  What is it with Nurses and Librarian's????


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Geeezzz....are trying to get kick off the boards......LOL  What is it with Nurses and Librarian's????


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


>



Something you wanted???


----------



## goofydadof3

katydidbug1 said:


> Geeezzz....are trying to get kick off the boards......LOL  What is it with Nurses and Librarian's????





<-----likes em smart and edumacated





can't wait for carrie to pass algebra!


----------



## cdn ears

libertybell7 said:


> It's a regular heat wave here...18 degrees....



Woo hoo the great white north has 21 degrees with tomorrow going to 41 and RAIN (this wonderful storm is brought to us by the state of Texas  ), where is all of this snow going to go


----------



## katydidbug1

goofydadof3 said:


> <-----likes em smart and edumacated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for carrie to pass algebra!



LOL....if she does her homework like a good girl....she will pass


----------



## libertybell7

libertybell7 said:


>



Nope.


----------



## libertybell7

cdn ears said:


> Woo hoo the great white north has 21 degrees with tomorrow going to 41 and RAIN (this wonderful storm is brought to us by the state of Texas  ), where is all of this snow going to go




I dont know, But you can keep it! I dont want anymore.


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL....if she does her homework like a good girl....she will pass



And leaves the Bailey's in the bottle until AFTER the exam !!!1


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark...



Good Morning hose man  




goofydadof3 said:


> <-----likes em smart and edumacated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for carrie to pass algebra!



At this rate its not looking good. I was trying to edumacate myself for u.



katydidbug1 said:


> LOL....if she does her homework like a good girl....she will pass





cdn ears said:


> And leaves the Bailey's in the bottle until AFTER the exam !!!1



No fair you typed that after you knew I should have been up and studying 2 hours before that hehe. 

I had every intention of being good. Didnt go to the bar last night. Tried to go to bed early. Set my alarm for 8am... 

Just didnt happen.


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> And leaves the Bailey's in the bottle until AFTER the exam !!!1



Listen now. I was a good girl. I freakin did homework at work last night and didnt drink a drop. 

Y'all just dont believe how good I am


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Listen now. I was a good girl. I freakin did homework at work last night and didnt drink a drop.
> 
> Y'all just dont believe how good I am




I believe you Carrie.


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> I believe you Carrie.



Darnit

Seriously I would have been studying 2 hours ago. I was up. 

Cait! Back me up


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Hmmmm..... seems to be a sudden decision.... or not....



I love that Kimmie!

So true


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Darnit
> 
> Seriously I would have been studying 2 hours ago. I was up.
> 
> Cait! Back me up



yep...carrie was up...and now she is gonna study


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> yep...carrie was up...and now she is gonna study



So carrie can play tomorrow

Crack the whip


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> So carrie can play tomorrow
> 
> Crack the whip



LMAO....get going girlie...if you want to play tomorrow...get that homework done


----------



## libertybell7

Carrieannew said:


> So carrie can play tomorrow
> 
> Crack the whip



You like whips


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO....get going girlie...if you want to play tomorrow...get that homework done



The question is do I want to play tomorrow.. Havent decided 

Ok going going going



libertybell7 said:


> You like whips



Dole whips are the only whips i like


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> The question is do I want to play tomorrow.. Havent decided



you know you want too


----------



## libertybell7

Good answer, Now go study...


----------



## Sha

Thanks Mel and Smee for my cards!  Mels POC were better than mine LOL... I had left overs though  

there is one missing still  will let that person know though when its here


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> So carrie can play tomorrow
> 
> Crack the whip


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> you know you want too



But do I? Ya I'll call you later we can discuss this more in detail. You can give me courage hehe



libertybell7 said:


> Good answer, Now go study...



I am! Already halfway done with another assignment. I can multitask


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


>



Thats one sexy penguin


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> But do I? Ya I'll call you later we can discuss this more in detail. You can give me courage



LOL....my phone is on...whenever


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL....my phone is on...whenever



 

Your the best


----------



## goofydadof3

If you don't do this






you can't do this







Now get to it


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> If you don't do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get to it



I think Gdad is trying to take Kimmie's title for photos

Just saying  

I am working!


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> I think Gdad is trying to take Kimmie's title for photos
> 
> Just saying
> 
> I am working!





Maybe we joined forces to rule the world with clipart


uohahahahah  oooohahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Listen now. I was a good girl. I freakin did homework at work last night and didnt drink a drop.
> 
> Y'all just dont believe how good I am



Oh baby..I know how good you are....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh baby..I know how good you are....



Haha 

My eyes are up here

Those are my ta ta's

Watch it buddy


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Haha
> 
> My eyes are up here
> 
> Those are my ta ta's
> 
> Watch it buddy




I am Mistress I am...mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I am Mistress I am...mmmmmmmmmmmm



Haha 

You dont need 3d glasses to look at them

Just permission


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Haha
> 
> You dont need 3d glasses to look at them
> 
> Just permission




and...so...may I?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> and...so...may I?



Ill get back to ya on that one

Might have to take a poll first if I should allow it


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

tawasdave said:


> I still have a stuffed Opus with Raindeer horns and red and green ornaments hanging from them that I set out for Christmas...A Christmas Opus...you gotta love it...



I have a NORMAL Opus....one of the few stuffed animals that I hung on to thru the years!!!

Have several Bloom County books....think he MAY have gone to my High School, too...


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Thats soooo cool!!!!! Wonder when she decided to do that?!



Almost the second best kept secret, besides who is burried in Grant't tomb.  

Now the party is Official!  let the  begin!


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Almost the second best kept secret, besides who is burried in Grant't tomb.
> 
> Now the party is Official!  let the  begin!



Hey, I kept it a secret for a week....I really really really tried.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Dole whips are the only whips i like



Had 2 of those so far today   Might even have another after dinner tonight.  Took a break to check into the hotel, take a shower and put on some night time clothes was shorts weather this afternoon, but It's going to chill down pretty good tonight I think.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Had 2 of those so far today   Might even have another after dinner tonight.  Took a break to check into the hotel, take a shower and put on some night time clothes was shorts weather this afternoon, but It's going to chill down pretty good tonight I think.



can you UPS me one?


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> ...couldn't keep it secret more then a week....LOL



If you wanted to keep it a secret, then you shouldn't have put it in your sig.....


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> If you wanted to keep it a secret, then you shouldn't have put it in your sig.....



I would assume at the point she put in her sig she wanted to tell people.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> If you wanted to keep it a secret, then you shouldn't have put it in your sig.....



That was kinda the point...it wasn't a secret or a surprise anymore...I told my friends...so I figured it was time to put a ticker in my siggy.


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I would assume at the point she put in her sig she wanted to tell people.



She was so excited that she just couldn't hide it any longer.. I know that feeling.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> can you UPS me one?



Well if I was living in the north, I probably could with the tempatures you all have.


----------



## libertybell7

It's wonderful over here..Tonight the low temp is 7 degrees.


----------



## Kimmielee

My latest MySpace lover wanna be....    

hello my name is james staurt 47yrs newyork AL am 5;8tall has black and short hair hazel eyes and fair in complexion.... i saw ya profile and i must confess your stunning looking pretty i will be glad to know you more better... as for me am a single man thats intrested in meeting a friend thats looking foward to an intimate relationship... someone whos really lovely caring and honest a straith foward type of personalty get back to me as soon as possible and here is my private mail.... 
​Seriously... WTH????


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> My latest MySpace lover wanna be....
> 
> hello my name is james staurt 47yrs newyork AL am 5;8tall has black and short hair hazel eyes and fair in complexion.... i saw ya profile and i must confess your stunning looking pretty i will be glad to know you more better... as for me am a single man thats intrested in meeting a friend thats looking foward to an intimate relationship... someone whos really lovely caring and honest a straith foward type of personalty get back to me as soon as possible and here is my private mail....
> ​Seriously... WTH????



I have been trying to figure out why you are getting these and I am not... and I figured it out... go into your settings and do the spam settings... and have it so they have to do the code to submit anything to you.


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> I have been trying to figure out why you are getting these and I am not... and I figured it out... go into your settings and do the spam settings... and have it so they have to do the code to submit anything to you.


 
What?  This isn't real?  I'm not stunning looking pretty with a straith forward personality?    

I have it where a code is needed for comments, didn't realize you could do it for messages... thanks!  Hey... I will kinda miss these guys though!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> What?  This isn't real?  I'm not stunning looking pretty with a straith forward personality?
> 
> I have it where a code is needed for comments, didn't realize you could do it for messages... thanks!  Hey... I will kinda miss these guys though!




LMAO... ok.. mess with them some... have fun!


----------



## Carrieannew

Good Morning Peeps! 

Everyone still sleeping?


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> Everyone still sleeping?



Nope, up, showered waiting for the kid to shower...


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> Everyone still sleeping?



Obviously not if I am responding to this due to the fact that some neighbour's car alarm went off around 8 this morning..... wonderful start to the day


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> What?  This isn't real?  I'm not stunning looking pretty with a straith forward personality?
> 
> I have it where a code is needed for comments, didn't realize you could do it for messages... thanks!  Hey... I will kinda miss these guys though!




Now how am I suppose to get through?


----------



## PirateMel

Good morning,
I am posting my sincerest appology to all that I have offended.  Was never my intent to hurt some really nice people.

Goodbye to all


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Good morning,
> I am posting my sincerest appology to all that I have offended.  Was never my intent to hurt some really nice people.
> 
> Goodbye to all



Mel, as stated in email to you, you do not need to leave or quit posting or chatting at all. You need to continue your plans to go in May.  When the plans were first made in December, we never thought it would grow to be this large! 18 people! And all with different agendas. I do not want to see you go at all, as you are a good friend.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Mel, as stated in email to you, you do not need to leave or quit posting or chatting at all. You need to continue your plans to go in May.  When the plans were first made in December, we never thought it would grow to be this large! 18 people! And all with different agendas. I do not want to see you go at all, as you are a good friend.



bar 

 

park

 

bar

 

Agenda complete


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> Good morning,
> I am posting my sincerest appology to all that I have offended.  Was never my intent to hurt some really nice people.
> 
> Goodbye to all




Wow, what's this all about?  Didn't think you were that offensive, Mel.  A few questions about your sports loyaltys, maybe, but those do not count.


----------



## Carrieannew

ahoff said:


> Wow, what's this all about?  Didn't think you were that offensive, Mel.  A few questions about your sports loyaltys, maybe, but those do not count.



shut up


oh .. was that not nice

please shut up

have a nice day!


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Good morning,
> I am posting my sincerest appology to all that I have offended.  Was never my intent to hurt some really nice people.
> 
> Goodbye to all



Mel, no apology is needed from you.  If anything we need to apology to you. You have done so much for this trip to try and please everyone and you shouldn't have had to.  We're all grown ups here and should not need anyone to hold our hands for the May trip.  Please don't leave chat and please still come in May, it's your trip too.  I consider you a very good friend.


----------



## Mr Smee23

Teresa, I couldn't have expressed my feelings any better. You said it all.


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Teresa, I couldn't have expressed my feelings any better. You said it all.



Thank you, Smee.  Yes we all need to have a group  in May.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Mel, no apology is needed from you.  If anything we need to apology to you. You have done so much for this trip to try and please everyone and you shouldn't have had to.  We're all grown ups here and should not need anyone to hold our hands for the May trip.  Please don't leave chat and please still come in May, it's your trip too.  I consider you a very good friend.



Agrees whole heartedly!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Ding Dong

Whats that... Oh look its people talking

HEELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mcfly

Where are y'all!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Ding Dong
> 
> Whats that... Oh look its people talking
> 
> HEELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mcfly
> 
> Where are y'all!



Who? What?

Oh no Mel, uh unh, no way my dear. I will hunt you down  
I cannot drink all the rum myself! 
  Mel


----------



## Sha

Hi everyone... a few months back I asked for you all to pray for a family friend. She was diagnoised with MS... well another tragedy has hit their family. Deborah's husband died suddenly last Sunday of AML/Acute Leukemia. He went to the doctor's and was told he had the flu and they did some additional tests because he wasnt responding, and found out he had Leukemia. If you will keep Deborah, Jacob and Sara in your prayers... and Nola (Deborah's mom).... thanks so much!


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Who? What?
> 
> Oh no Mel, uh unh, no way my dear. I will hunt you down
> I cannot drink all the rum myself!
> Mel



Roomie!! 

 gonna send ya a text


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Hi everyone... a few months back I asked for you all to pray for a family friend. She was diagnoised with MS... well another tragedy has hit their family. Deborah's husband died suddenly last Sunday of AML/Acute Leukemia. He went to the doctor's and was told he had the flu and they did some additional tests because he wasnt responding, and found out he had Leukemia. If you will keep Deborah, Jacob and Sara in your prayers... and Nola (Deborah's mom).... thanks so much!



 Sorry to hear that sha 

extra


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> Hi everyone... a few months back I asked for you all to pray for a family friend. She was diagnoised with MS... well another tragedy has hit their family. Deborah's husband died suddenly last Sunday of AML/Acute Leukemia. He went to the doctor's and was told he had the flu and they did some additional tests because he wasnt responding, and found out he had Leukemia. If you will keep Deborah, Jacob and Sara in your prayers... and Nola (Deborah's mom).... thanks so much!




So sorry Sha, I will say a prayer for them.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Roomie!!
> 
> gonna send ya a text


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


>



 

Look its the stitch for my ta ta


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Hi everyone... a few months back I asked for you all to pray for a family friend. She was diagnoised with MS... well another tragedy has hit their family. Deborah's husband died suddenly last Sunday of AML/Acute Leukemia. He went to the doctor's and was told he had the flu and they did some additional tests because he wasnt responding, and found out he had Leukemia. If you will keep Deborah, Jacob and Sara in your prayers... and Nola (Deborah's mom).... thanks so much!



Oh that poor family, so sad.  I will include them in my prayers.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Look its the stitch for my ta ta



stitch is gonna like being a ttt
boing boing boing


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> stitch is gonna like being a ttt
> boing boing boing


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Roomie!!
> 
> gonna send ya a text




Where is my text?


----------



## Carrieannew

I have an important messege



ALGEBRA BLOWS MONKEY BALLS


Ok.. 

Someone please shoot me now 

I cant take it anymore
I just really cant


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I have an important messege
> 
> 
> 
> ALGEBRA BLOWS MONKEY BALLS
> 
> 
> Ok..
> 
> Someone please shoot me now
> 
> I cant take it anymore
> I just really cant



Nope..not gonna do it, like you just the way you are


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I have an important messege
> 
> 
> 
> ALGEBRA BLOWS MONKEY BALLS
> 
> 
> Ok..
> 
> Someone please shoot me now
> 
> I cant take it anymore
> I just really cant




Did I happen to mention that I have a math minor...


----------



## libertybell7

What the heck happened in here today? Sorry but I dont have a clue..
I didn't do something wrong again did I?
Mel you better get your butt back in here...
sorry to hear that Sha  
In my prayers as well.


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> Mel, no apology is needed from you. If anything we need to apology to you. You have done so much for this trip to try and please everyone and you shouldn't have had to. We're all grown ups here and should not need anyone to hold our hands for the May trip. Please don't leave chat and please still come in May, it's your trip too. I consider you a very good friend.


 
Very well said TT - this is what Melanie needs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






Sha said:


> Hi everyone... a few months back I asked for you all to pray for a family friend. She was diagnoised with MS... well another tragedy has hit their family. Deborah's husband died suddenly last Sunday of AML/Acute Leukemia. He went to the doctor's and was told he had the flu and they did some additional tests because he wasnt responding, and found out he had Leukemia. If you will keep Deborah, Jacob and Sara in your prayers... and Nola (Deborah's mom).... thanks so much!


 
They have been added to my prayers Sha...  



Carrieannew said:


> I have an important messege
> 
> 
> 
> ALGEBRA BLOWS MONKEY BALLS
> 
> 
> Ok..
> 
> Someone please shoot me now
> 
> I cant take it anymore
> I just really cant


 





Carrie, I dread the day that Noah brings home math that I can't help him with... oh... wait... he already has!


----------



## connorsmom911

First off... 

Second... to Mel

Third... to Sha and  to her friends family

and lastly... just cause


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> Very well said TT - this is what Melanie needs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been added to my prayers Sha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie, I dread the day that Noah brings home math that I can't help him with... oh... wait... he already has!



Kimmie,
I think that smiley guy may scare Mel. He looks like he is grabbing her, um, ta tas  

I teach my kids so thankfully I do OK with math. If they want to go much past trig I am going to get them a computer program, that's where I get lost. I don't love math, but I just get it for some reason? So bring on the math homework


----------



## connorsmom911

oh, and one more...  to carrie...i hate algebra too!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Mrsduck101 said:


> Kimmie,
> I think that smiley guy may scare Mel. He looks like he is grabbing her, um, ta tas


 
Here, this one is better....


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> Here, this one is better....



Oh look a kitty!


----------



## cdn ears

connorsmom911 said:


> First off...
> 
> Second... to Mel
> 
> Third... to Sha and  to her friends family
> 
> and lastly... just cause



Agree to all of the above and thrown in a  for Carrie and her algebra


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Well, its a rainy Monday here in Boston, so much for enjoying a day outside, on my day off...hmmm maybe I'll take a nap instead....Was up earlier then I planned this morning, but that's ok..just means I got to go to Starbucks


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Well, its a rainy Monday here in Boston, so much for enjoying a day outside, on my day off...hmmm maybe I'll take a nap instead....Was up earlier then I planned this morning, but that's ok..just means I got to go to Starbucks




Have you ever considered a P/T job at Starbucks?? I think that it would be to your advantage, I have a friend that works at one up here and is constantly getting beans and samples to take home and try!!!


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Well, its a rainy Monday here in Boston, so much for enjoying a day outside, on my day off...hmmm maybe I'll take a nap instead....Was up earlier then I planned this morning, but that's ok..just means I got to go to Starbucks



Well we are coverd in ice up here in God's country...back roads are impossible...in fact yesterday they declared a local emergency for everyone to stay off the roads...suprisingly no fire calls...

Everyone..be safe out there...


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Have you ever considered a P/T job at Starbucks?? I think that it would be to your advantage, I have a friend that works at one up here and is constantly getting beans and samples to take home and try!!!



LOL.....they guys at my starbucks near work....give me coffee to try...lol  They get 1-2 lbs a week...and they share with some of the regulars...one of the girls doesn't even like coffee....lol


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL.....they guys at my starbucks near work....give me coffee to try...lol  They get 1-2 lbs a week...and they share with some of the regulars...one of the girls doesn't even like coffee....lol




That's what I mean, we have the same thing in our summer office - a drawer full of help yourself coffee.  Some of us (me included) are Second Cup regulars - me more towards the hot choc's and frozen hot choc's.


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Well we are coverd in ice up here in God's country...back roads are impossible...in fact yesterday they declared a local emergency for everyone to stay off the roads...suprisingly no fire calls...
> 
> Everyone..be safe out there...



I agree, yesterday's rain has now changed over to the wonderful white stuff again.  Gonna be fun!!


----------



## Carrieannew




----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Well we are coverd in ice up here in God's country...back roads are impossible...in fact yesterday they declared a local emergency for everyone to stay off the roads...suprisingly no fire calls...
> 
> Everyone..be safe out there...



Sorry to hear about the icy roads there.  We had rain blow in late last night.  Today it's sunny and in the 60's.  I have the windows open  while I work on my taxes  

keep safe yourself, Randy.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



LMAO....Carrie I love it....I'm gonna steal it for my siggy...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO....Carrie I love it....I'm gonna steal it for my siggy...LOL



Did you see my new one.. 

When I was stalking someone last night I saw him pickin.. 

All I wanted to do was his dishes... Got more than I bargined for thats for sure


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Did you see my new one..
> 
> When I was stalking someone last night I saw him pickin..
> 
> All I wanted to do was his dishes... Got more than I bargined for thats for sure



LMAO....and EWWWWWW


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO....and EWWWWWW



Your tellin me

I really should be more selective in those I choose to stalk


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Your tellin me
> 
> I really should be more selective in those I choose to stalk



ummm yeah....ok...I'm off, out and about...my tink watch is very sad...batter all dead....hmmm...maybe I will go look at shoes...LOL


----------



## libertybell7

I think i just heard a pin drop in here..Quiet


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> I think i just heard a pin drop in here..Quiet



Sorry Shawn, I was out buying shoes


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Sorry Shawn, I was out buying shoes



Shoe buying is the best.


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> Shoe buying is the best.



strapy sandals   Show off cute pink painted toes


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> strapy sandals   Show off cute pink painted toes



I need to start getting my feets in shape for vacation.  Wintertime is hard on the old tootsies!


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> I need to start getting my feets in shape for vacation.  Wintertime is hard on the old tootsies!



bout time for a pedi...lol...gotta get my fingers done anyhow..hmmm maybe I will do that this afternoon


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> bout time for a pedi...lol...gotta get my fingers done anyhow..hmmm maybe I will do that this afternoon



Never had a pedi, too ticklish on the feets for that.  As for a mani, I'm a nail-biter, so not worth it for me!


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> Never had a pedi, too ticklish on the feets for that.  As for a mani, I'm a nail-biter, so not worth it for me!



same woman has been doing my toes forever...she has gotten used to how tickelish I am...LOL


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> same woman has been doing my toes forever...she has gotten used to how tickelish I am...LOL



I might have to do a do-it-yourself pedicure tonight... I think I have pretty pink polish in my medicine cabinet.  It'll be good practice for vacation!


----------



## libertybell7

Oh goody...Girl talk  I guess it's better than nothing


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Oh goody...Girl talk  I guess it's better than nothing



Poor Shawn


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> I might have to do a do-it-yourself pedicure tonight... I think I have pretty pink polish in my medicine cabinet.  It'll be good practice for vacation!



Try OPI....lasts forever.... I am partial, to Strawberry Margarita...bight pink...looks great with a tan


----------



## libertybell7

katydidbug1 said:


> Poor Shawn




It's OK i like you guy's. err um girls.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> same woman has been doing my toes forever...she has gotten used to how tickelish I am...LOL



I used to be the same way. But once you have one you wont do it yourself again. 

Its addicting. 

I'll admit I am verrrry tickelish.. so there are parts that they make fun of me. But they are not speaking english so what do I care!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> I used to be the same way. But once you have one you wont do it yourself again.
> 
> Its addicting.
> 
> I'll admit I am verrrry tickelish.. so there are parts that they make fun of me. But they are not speaking english so what do I care!



 I always wonder what they are saying about me  

Don't deprive yourself of a pedi, every girl needs a pedi now and then.


----------



## libertybell7

Wonderful, even more girl talk.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> I always wonder what they are saying about me
> 
> Don't deprive yourself of a pedi, every girl needs a pedi now and then.



Seriously I wonder the same thing. Sometime I am going to take someone who can speak that language with me. You know they are talking about u when they look at you and laugh.. 

Skinny little .. 

Oh family board
haha


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Wonderful, even more girl talk.



Hey you wanted convo...and you got some....just girl talk...go round up some of the guys....LOL


----------



## libertybell7

Your not helping Carrie...


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously I wonder the same thing. Sometime I am going to take someone who can speak that language with me. You know they are talking about u when they look at you and laugh..
> 
> Skinny little ..
> 
> Oh family board
> haha



Oh I know they are making fun of me...after almost 10 years of going to the same place....they will make fun of me to my face.....in English....LMAO


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh I know they are making fun of me...after almost 10 years of going to the same place....they will make fun of me to my face.....in English....LMAO



wow sounds like a great place... must be a boston thing hehehe

I will come up that way one weekend day and we can go get a pedi if ya like. It helps to have another person there sometimes.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> wow sounds like a great place... must be a boston thing hehehe
> 
> I will come up that way one weekend day and we can go get a pedi if ya like. It helps to have another person there sometimes.



and its a 10 min walk from my house at the end of my street...LOL...talk about convient


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mrsduck101 said:


> I always wonder what they are saying about me
> 
> Don't deprive yourself of a pedi, every girl needs a pedi now and then.



I always wonder the same thing.  

Yep pedis are a necessity!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> and its a 10 min walk from my house at the end of my street...LOL...talk about convient



Sweet... Marchish Aprilish we will plan an outting. 




disneyfanx3 said:


> I always wonder the same thing.
> 
> Yep pedis are a necessity!



Hey have was Universal?


----------



## Aurora317

disneyfanx3 said:


> Yep pedis are a necessity!



Yup.

Yesterday when we were stuck inside (the freezing rain turned our steep driveway into a sheet of ice. We weren't going anywhere!) I was going through my various Disney books* and out of the blue my mom said she planned to get a little black mickey mouse painted on her big toe during her pedi before our trip in June. Seeing as I'm dragging everyone into this trip, I took it as an incredibly positive sign: they might actually be getting excited!

*I don't care if the trip isn't for 4 more months, and that I've been planning for the last 3, there is still so much work to be done!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Hey have was Universal?



 We had a great time - I am very tired as it was me and 5 kids.  THe weather was great - I really miss disney now and can't wait to go


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Sweet... Marchish Aprilish we will plan an outting.
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh can I join too...
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Gosh can I join too...



Only if I can "look" at your u know what


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Only if I can "look" at your u know what


----------



## Carrieannew

Aurora317 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Yesterday when we were stuck inside (the freezing rain turned our steep driveway into a sheet of ice. We weren't going anywhere!) I was going through my various Disney books* and out of the blue my mom said she planned to get a little black mickey mouse painted on her big toe during her pedi before our trip in June. Seeing as I'm dragging everyone into this trip, I took it as an incredibly positive sign: they might actually be getting excited!
> 
> *I don't care if the trip isn't for 4 more months, and that I've been planning for the last 3, there is still so much work to be done!



Mickey head!!!! Thats what we did before our Sept trip! 







disneyfanx3 said:


> We had a great time - I am very tired as it was me and 5 kids.  THe weather was great - I really miss disney now and can't wait to go



Awesome! 5 kids  God bless you


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Wonderful, even more girl talk.



You know you love it


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>



Stop emailing me photos of it if you dont want me lookin at it Mister!


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> You know you love it



I'm outnumbered


----------



## libertybell7

libertybell7 said:


> I'm outnumbered




I guess alone works better, Oh well


----------



## CoasterAddict

katydidbug1 said:


> Sorry Shawn, I was out buying shoes



me too...  GMTA, or great minds *shop*alike anyway!


----------



## libertybell7

Whats with all the shoe shopping today?


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> Whats with all the shoe shopping today?



I don't know but I wish I could have gone instead of going to work


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> Whats with all the shoe shopping today?



You know what they say...when the going gets tough, the tough go shopping.


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Whats with all the shoe shopping today?



Retail therapy....its a wonderful thing


----------



## Kimmielee




----------



## Kimmielee




----------



## Kimmielee

and a really good laugh...  






That's my significant contributions for today... Sweet Disney Dreams everyone!


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> That's my significant contributions for today... Sweet Disney Dreams everyone!



Now see..thats just disgusting....


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> and a really good laugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my significant contributions for today... Sweet Disney Dreams everyone!





tawasdave said:


> Now see..thats just disgusting....



I sort of agree there TDave.... not a big fan of body builders... but was thinking is there another group hug... Mason isnt a huge Pooh fan (so he claims) LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


>



Is this penguin single? haha


----------



## Sha

This is Miss Kitty... the stray that has become our new cat I guess  she has been in the house a little, but will remain an outdoor cat.


----------



## connorsmom911

That's my significant contributions for today... Sweet Disney Dreams everyone! [/QUOTE]

I want to be in the middle....SWEET!!


----------



## ahoff

hey Sven, forgot to mention, the concert at Rothbury will be at a place called the Double JJ Ranch, if that means anything.


www.rothburyfestival.com


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> I sort of agree there TDave.... not a big fan of body builders... but was thinking is there another group hug... Mason isnt a huge Pooh fan (so he claims) LOL




I would honestly rather hear someone running their finger nails down a black board than listen to the pooh voice, it grates on my nerves that badly.

Like the rest of the caractors though.


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> This is Miss Kitty... the stray that has become our new cat I guess  she has been in the house a little, but will remain an outdoor cat.



See, I knew you would admit it sooner or later


----------



## Master Mason

Hey Cait,

I am going to do laundry tomorrow so I can pack either tomorrow night or Wed moring.  Have to leave here around 2pm or so on Wed, so I figure I'd better get that done huh?


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> I would honestly rather hear someone running their finger nails down a black board than listen to the pooh voice, it grates on my nerves that badly.
> 
> Like the rest of the caractors though.



ewww no. Would rather listen to pooh!!!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> See, I knew you would admit it sooner or later



LOL

at times, yes.... other times, I am just not really ready... but she is a good kitty and is loving the attention.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Hey Cait,
> 
> I am going to do laundry tomorrow so I can pack either tomorrow night or Wed moring.  Have to leave here around 2pm or so on Wed, so I figure I'd better get that done huh?



You are so mean... not talking to you


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> I would honestly rather hear someone running their finger nails down a black board than listen to the pooh voice, it grates on my nerves that badly.
> 
> Like the rest of the caractors though.


 
If ya notice... that's the first Pooh graphic I've ever used... I'm with you Mason... I'm not a huge Pooh fan either.  One of the men that works in my corporate office in Milwaukee sounds exactly like Eeyore... "Helloooooo.  What's the problemmmmmmmm?"  It drives me crazy!!!  



Carrieannew said:


> Is this penguin single? haha


 
I would imagine he is... I bet his name is Dave!  



Sha said:


> This is Miss Kitty... the stray that has become our new cat I guess  she has been in the house a little, but will remain an outdoor cat.


 
Rajah says she't hot!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> ewww no. Would rather listen to pooh!!!



yeah, what Carrie said


----------



## Kimmielee

connorsmom911 said:


> That's my significant contributions for today... Sweet Disney Dreams everyone!


 
I want to be in the middle....SWEET!![/quote]

I might be wrong... but I'm pretty sure they like having a guy in the middle...


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> This is Miss Kitty... the stray that has become our new cat I guess  she has been in the house a little, but will remain an outdoor cat.



Hmmm.....If Rajah thinks she hot...I'll have to check with Puck....bet he'll think so too....LMAO


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> I might be wrong... but I'm pretty sure they like having a guy in the middle...



GMTA, Miss Kimmie....was thinking the same thine....


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmm.....If Rajah thinks she hot...I'll have to check with Puck....bet he'll think so too....LMAO


 
Don't make Rajah come to Boston to beat Puck's bootie.... He saw Miss Kitty first!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Don't make Rajah come to Boston to beat Puck's bootie.... He saw Miss Kitty first!



ooooohhhh threats....LOL.....my 8 year old little bully, would be up for that...fighting over a girl...LOL


----------



## Kimmielee

Fidel Castro just resigned?  That's huge!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Fidel Castro just resigned?  That's huge!



its huge unless his brother takes over...then its all the same...would be nice if they could have a real change


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> This is Miss Kitty... the stray that has become our new cat I guess  she has been in the house a little, but will remain an outdoor cat.



Awwww looks just like my Zoe cat.


----------



## cdn ears

libertybell7 said:


> Oh goody...Girl talk  I guess it's better than nothing





libertybell7 said:


> Wonderful, even more girl talk.



Sorry left you by yourself yesterday, will try to not let it happen again    




Aurora317 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Yesterday when we were stuck inside (the freezing rain turned our steep driveway into a sheet of ice. We weren't going anywhere!) I was going through my various Disney books* and out of the blue my mom said she planned to get a little black mickey mouse painted on her big toe during her pedi before our trip in June. Seeing as I'm dragging everyone into this trip, I took it as an incredibly positive sign: they might actually be getting excited!
> 
> *I don't care if the trip isn't for 4 more months, and that I've been planning for the last 3, there is still so much work to be done!



Hope that your planning is under control and that all you have to worry about are toes!!!



libertybell7 said:


> Whats with all the shoe shopping today?



Must be that time of the month  



Sha said:


> This is Miss Kitty... the stray that has become our new cat I guess  she has been in the house a little, but will remain an outdoor cat.



For some reason Sha I sort of knew that you would never have to get another cat, that with your  on hand that one would appear


----------



## libertybell7

Must be that time of the month.  

Are you crazy? You never mess with them during that time


----------



## kimis

This has nothing to do with looking for a mate---I have been married for 33 years.  I would like to know how to make the mickey ears on the computer like the one in your signature please?  I used to know how to do it but I have forgotten.  Thank you!


----------



## libertybell7

On the top left of the board "user CP"


----------



## Master Mason

kimis said:


> This has nothing to do with looking for a mate---I have been married for 33 years.  I would like to know how to make the mickey ears on the computer like the one in your signature please?  I used to know how to do it but I have forgotten.  Thank you!



Press and hold the "alt" button, then on a key pad hit 0176 then release the alt button  °O°  then a capitol O and then the alt thing again.  You have to use a keypad it does not work with the numbers along the top.  If your using a laptop that doesn't have the seperate key  pad, most have a num lock and then use some of the keys as a keypad.


----------



## Carrieannew

kimis said:


> This has nothing to do with looking for a mate---I have been married for 33 years.  I would like to know how to make the mickey ears on the computer like the one in your signature please?  I used to know how to do it but I have forgotten.  Thank you!



I stole them

Sorry couldnt tell ya


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I stole them
> 
> Sorry couldnt tell ya



Theif....carries a theif.....LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Must be that time of the month.
> 
> Are you crazy? You never mess with them during that time



EXCUSE ME!!


----------



## libertybell7

Forget it.


----------



## katydidbug1

libertybell7 said:


> Forget it.



LMAO


----------



## libertybell7




----------



## cdn ears




----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> I stole them
> 
> Sorry couldnt tell ya





katydidbug1 said:


> Theif....carries a theif.....LOL



actually she isnt a theif... I gave them to her  so no crime °O°


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> actually she isnt a theif... I gave them to her  so no crime °O°



A cover up... now it's a conspiracy


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> actually she isnt a theif... I gave them to her  so no crime °O°



I know...was just teasing her...LOL


----------



## kimis

Thank you so much °O°!


----------



## cdn ears

Master Mason said:


> A cover up... now it's a conspiracy




Can you say M-I-C-K-E-Y-G-A-T-E!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Master Mason said:


> A cover up... now it's a conspiracy



Do we have an attorney in the group...Private Dic...sumpin...Where is Perry Mason when we need him...Oh wait...MM...you related?


----------



## Kimmielee

tawasdave said:


> Do we have an attorney in the group...Private Dic...sumpin...Where is Perry Mason when we need him...Oh wait...MM...you related?


 
If we do have one... can they investigate how the Penguin Mickey I found for Carrie ends up in Steve's siggy???


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> If we do have one... can they investigate how the Penguin Mickey I found for Carrie ends up in Steve's siggy???



Seriously. What up with dat.

I come in and see this cute penquin... then I see it on steves siggy..


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously. What up with dat.
> 
> I come in and see this cute penquin... then I see it on steves siggy..


 
P-e-n-g-u-i-n-g-a-t-e.


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> P-e-n-g-u-i-n-g-a-t-e.



And just remember it all started with Gdad stealing my penquin.. 

He has stories but we all know the truth. he liked my penguin and just wanted it for himself.


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> If we do have one... can they investigate how the Penguin Mickey I found for Carrie ends up in Steve's siggy???




Maybe Penguin Mickey wanted to be friends with Opus.  Isn't that what we are here for


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Maybe Penguin Mickey wanted to be friends with Opus.  Isn't that what we are here for



My penguin should be loyal. He was not. 

And I should not be speaking with you either.. penguin stealer


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

Subscribing.  My sister told me last night that I need to find a guy who is as Disney geeked-out as I am.   I'm a single mom to a wonderful DD8 who is a quintessential Disney Princess.  I consider myself to be more of a pixie.

Looking foward to the conversation here!


----------



## Carrieannew

MsStinkerBelle said:


> Subscribing.  My sister told me last night that I need to find a guy who is as Disney geeked-out as I am.   I'm a single mom to a wonderful DD8 who is a quintessential Disney Princess.  I consider myself to be more of a pixie.
> 
> Looking foward to the conversation here!



Howdy from one single disney mom to another!!! Many great people on this thread. Great friends and great conversation!


----------



## tawasdave

MsStinkerBelle said:


> Subscribing.  My sister told me last night that I need to find a guy who is as Disney geeked-out as I am.   I'm a single mom to a wonderful DD8 who is a quintessential Disney Princess.  I consider myself to be more of a pixie.
> 
> Looking foward to the conversation here!



Welcome and enjoy...but watch out for the biters....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Welcome and enjoy...but watch out for the biters....



You know what they say about crying wolf......


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> You know what they say about crying wolf......



You made the wolf *cry*? That's just mean.


----------



## Carrieannew

CoasterAddict said:


> You made the wolf *cry*? That's just mean.



Handy Randy is a wolf

Or so I heard  That was not experience in any way shape or form speaking


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrie, did CDN give you the Penguin's back...his siggy seems to have lost them????


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie, did CDN give you the Penguin's back...his siggy seems to have lost them????



Didnt even notice

Funny I dont mind sharing the penguins with him

It was the other stealer who wont admit to taking them.  Oh yeah you know who you are


----------



## Mr Smee23

Welcome Msstinkerbelle, lots of good people some great people.  You might not find a prince here, but it helps to look in a place where you already have a head start, in that he is probably already a mickeyholic.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All....Happy Thursday 

How's everyone doing today?

Carrie...how goes the icky Math Homework  ?


----------



## Kimmielee

Good Morning Cait!  Today is my FINAL Dentist appointment to finish my tooth!  Woooo Hoooo  I'm hoping to go to work after and torture my staff by not being able to talk...  

Great news on the work issue... Only 1 of my competition hasn't matched our changes so far!  That is a huge relief for me.  Looks like Tampa is still a few years away!  

Hope everyone enjoys their Thursday!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning Cait!  Today is my FINAL Dentist appointment to finish my tooth!  Woooo Hoooo  I'm hoping to go to work after and torture my staff by not being able to talk...
> 
> Great news on the work issue... Only 1 of my competition hasn't matched our changes so far!  That is a huge relief for me.  Looks like Tampa is still a few years away!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their Thursday!



Kimmie

That's awesome   Fingers crossed that they get it fixed for good this time...if they don't want me to come out there and kick the dentist for ya????

Also good news about work    I was sending lots of pixe dust your way...will continue to do so


----------



## connorsmom911

I was going through some old pics...thought of you with this one.

We start 'em early up here...


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> My penguin should be loyal. He was not.
> 
> And I should not be speaking with you either.. penguin stealer




DITTO !!



katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie, did CDN give you the Penguin's back...his siggy seems to have lost them????



Kimmie (the clip art queen) received a PM from me requesting permission on her penguin find for me to add to join Opus.  Obviously the dental drugs are having a more lasting effect.  

Opus and Mickyguin have gone into the sunset until this ********* ***** ***** ******* ******** ******* ********


----------



## libertybell7

Too little for coffee Tracy.....You should know better


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All....Happy Thursday
> 
> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> Carrie...how goes the icky Math Homework  ?



Good Morning Peeps

Well the good news is I decided to just get all my math over with now. So y'all lucky folks will get to hear me complain for say about the next 17 weeks or so. 

The bad news is I could have got more done last night but got really stuck on a question..... the help came a little too late  But I suffered through and finished the assignment. 

It goes. I still think I am dumber than a box of rocks on the math junk. But I cant be that bad if I am almost done with the course. Its pass or fail. You have to pass each section to move on. 

Just means my weekend again will be lots of math homework.


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning Cait!  Today is my FINAL Dentist appointment to finish my tooth!  Woooo Hoooo  I'm hoping to go to work after and torture my staff by not being able to talk...
> 
> Great news on the work issue... Only 1 of my competition hasn't matched our changes so far!  That is a huge relief for me.  Looks like Tampa is still a few years away!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their Thursday!



Good Luck with your last visit Kimmie!!

Thats great news about work. It will all work out. I know it will. 

And someday when Kayla and I move to Florida we will visit you and Noah there as well 

Just need that darn degree and I can say peace out armpit of new england


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

Mr Smee23 said:


> Welcome Msstinkerbelle, lots of good people some great people.  You might not find a prince here, but it helps to look in a place where you already have a head start, in that he is probably already a mickeyholic.



LOL!  Thanks for the welcome, Mr. Smee, and Tawasdave.  I'm a big Pirates of the Caribbean fan so I'm looking more for Captain Jack Sparrow than Prince Charming.  

An obsession is so much more fun when there's someone you can share it with who is about as much, if not more, obsessed than you are.


----------



## Carrieannew

Woohoo to AP rates for may!!!! Got em

Rock on


----------



## disneyfanx3

How did you get them - I called yesterday and they said they weren't available for POP


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> How did you get them - I called yesterday and they said they weren't available for POP



They love me. 

I dont know I just looked online and it came up. 

Randy mentioned maybe its the dates. Since I am coming in Wednesday night. I got $74 for wed, thur and sunday. And $94 for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> They love me.
> 
> I dont know I just looked online and it came up.
> 
> Randy mentioned maybe its the dates. Since I am coming in Wednesday night. I got $74 for wed, thur and sunday. And $94 for Friday and Saturday.



Yep thats it and now if only Mickey could do some Algebra for you  


I think I am paying about the same with my AAA rate that also could be why.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Yep thats it and now if only Mickey could do some Algebra for you
> 
> 
> I think I am paying about the same with my AAA rate that also could be why.



Seriously. Lets just hope I dont have to bring my algebra with me to see Mickey. Not sure where studying and homework fits into my bar agenda.


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Kimmie (the clip art queen) received a PM from me requesting permission on her penguin find for me to add to join Opus. Obviously the dental drugs are having a more lasting effect.
> 
> Opus and Mickyguin have gone into the sunset until this ********* ***** ***** ******* ******** ******* ********


 
LOL... oh you know you can have him... and you know I love you!   Nothing on the internet is "mine" or anyone else's!  I thought he looked good with Opus.  Just wanted Carrie to give you a hard time.  

I'm back from the dentist and about to head into another Darvocet coma.  7 shots, root canal done, temporary crown done... Kimmie... done.


----------



## Kimmielee

MsStinkerBelle said:


> LOL!  Thanks for the welcome, Mr. Smee, and Tawasdave. I'm a big Pirates of the Caribbean fan so I'm looking more for Captain Jack Sparrow than Prince Charming.
> 
> An obsession is so much more fun when there's someone you can share it with who is about as much, if not more, obsessed than you are.


 
MsStinkerBelle - forgive me for now but when I feel better I will catch up with you.  Another single Mom here and my son will be 9 at Christmas when we are there!  Looks like you'll be there then too!  Welcome to our gang...


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> They love me.
> 
> I dont know I just looked online and it came up.
> 
> Randy mentioned maybe its the dates. Since I am coming in Wednesday night. I got $74 for wed, thur and sunday. And $94 for Friday and Saturday.




I don't have an AP yet, I wonder if I could get those same rates?  Or I'll try AAA..


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I don't have an AP yet, I wonder if I could get those same rates?  Or I'll try AAA..



You dont need an AP to book the rate. Just need the AP or Ap voucher at check in. 

Call and see if it comes up for your dates. I saved $100 on my room for May and back when i went 2 weeks ago I saved another $100. So I have already saved $200 just for having the AP. Well worth it.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> I'm back from the dentist and about to head into another Darvocet coma.  7 shots, root canal done, temporary crown done... Kimmie... done.





Hope you feel better soon


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> You dont need an AP to book the rate. Just need the AP or Ap voucher at check in.
> 
> Call and see if it comes up for your dates. I saved $100 on my room for May and back when i went 2 weeks ago I saved another $100. So I have already saved $200 just for having the AP. Well worth it.



Thanks Carrie,  I just called and their registration system is down.  She said to call back.  I'll try them again later. That will save a lot of money for more drinking....


----------



## connorsmom911

Kimmielee said:


> I'm back from the dentist and about to head into another Darvocet coma.  7 shots, root canal done, temporary crown done... Kimmie... done.



Feel better soon Kimmie...we need to catch up sometime before May!!


----------



## Master Mason

Hello from WDW, had to come back and take a power nap, I didn't get but maybe 15 minutes of sleep last night on the way here.

I took my puppy over to my sisters house, because she was going to watch her while I  was gone....  She has a couple of dogs, so I went early to make sure they got along with each other before leaving.  Less than a minute into being there her shepard when after mine and got her leg pretty good, and my hand as I seperated them.  So chit happens, took her to the vet to get her fixed up, when we got back from the vet her husband had already taken her dog to the pound and had it put down.  He has a zero tolerance policy for a dog that draws blood.  I thought he over reacted, and it is still eating at me.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Hello from WDW, had to come back and take a power nap, I didn't get but maybe 15 minutes of sleep last night on the way here.
> 
> I took my puppy over to my sisters house, because she was going to watch her while I  was gone....  She has a couple of dogs, so I went early to make sure they got along with each other before leaving.  Less than a minute into being there her shepard when after mine and got her leg pretty good, and my hand as I seperated them.  So chit happens, took her to the vet to get her fixed up, when we got back from the vet her husband had already taken her dog to the pound and had it put down.  He has a zero tolerance policy for a dog that draws blood.  I thought he over reacted, and it is still eating at me.



Oh Mason  I'm sorry 

I hope you get a nice nap and hit the parks running..well not running.. walking.. maybe walking fast.. 

Ok im a dork. hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Hello from WDW, had to come back and take a power nap, I didn't get but maybe 15 minutes of sleep last night on the way here.
> 
> I took my puppy over to my sisters house, because she was going to watch her while I  was gone....  She has a couple of dogs, so I went early to make sure they got along with each other before leaving.  Less than a minute into being there her shepard when after mine and got her leg pretty good, and my hand as I seperated them.  So chit happens, took her to the vet to get her fixed up, when we got back from the vet her husband had already taken her dog to the pound and had it put down.  He has a zero tolerance policy for a dog that draws blood.  I thought he over reacted, and it is still eating at me.



Poor Belle...hope she feels better soon ...I am sorry about your sisters dog as well  

Have a great time at WDW!!  Tell Mickey hey for me


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

Kimmielee said:


> MsStinkerBelle - forgive me for now but when I feel better I will catch up with you.  Another single Mom here and my son will be 9 at Christmas when we are there!  Looks like you'll be there then too!  Welcome to our gang...



Thanks Kimmielee!  No problem.  I've been through that whole root canal/drug coma afterwards thing too many times to count.  

So cool running into someone else who is also going at Christmas.  People look at me like I'm crazy for going to WDW then.  I've always done WDW in the heat of summer as a kid and I don't ever want to do it then again.  For me and the kid, the trip to Disney *is* the Christmas present.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously. Lets just hope I dont have to bring my algebra with me to see Mickey. Not sure where studying and homework fits into my bar agenda.



I managed it last semester okay... you study during the day then party and ride rides later  Got a "B" last semester so it must have been okay


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Hello from WDW, had to come back and take a power nap, I didn't get but maybe 15 minutes of sleep last night on the way here.
> 
> I took my puppy over to my sisters house, because she was going to watch her while I  was gone....  She has a couple of dogs, so I went early to make sure they got along with each other before leaving.  Less than a minute into being there her shepard when after mine and got her leg pretty good, and my hand as I seperated them.  So chit happens, took her to the vet to get her fixed up, when we got back from the vet her husband had already taken her dog to the pound and had it put down.  He has a zero tolerance policy for a dog that draws blood.  I thought he over reacted, and it is still eating at me.



Welcome to Florida... not sure if you got rain today... hope you have fun! Sorry about Belle, your hand and your sister Shepherd. That is sad....


----------



## Sha

Kimmie... feel better!!! I think you just like the feeling of the drugs

MsStinkerbelle, sorry I think I forgot to welcome you! Good luck on your venture!

Hope everyone is having a great day... I am dreading ALL the homework I have this weekend... may not be around for some of it


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> They love me.
> 
> I dont know I just looked online and it came up.
> 
> Randy mentioned maybe its the dates. Since I am coming in Wednesday night. I got $74 for wed, thur and sunday. And $94 for Friday and Saturday.




Ok..the website is back up...and here is what I know...I am going Fri 5/16..checking out Monday 5/19...if you try and book that at POP says they are sold out but All Star Sports is available...If you try Thurs 5/15 to Monday 5/19..says not available.if you try Fri 5/16 to Tuesday 5/20 says not available..but...if you try Wed 5/15 to Monday 5/19...it works..thats what Carrie got..and I can get it to..So I called Disney..they said their systems were down for a Magical upgrade...  ...so I explained the situation to the lady and she agreed that it made no sense..and try to call back later...so I am going to keep calling until I get sumpin figured out....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ok..the website is back up...and here is what I know...I am going Fri 5/16..checking out Monday 5/19...if you try and book that at POP says they are sold out but All Star Sports is available...If you try Thurs 5/15 to Monday 5/19..says not available.if you try Fri 5/16 to Tuesday 5/20 says not available..but...if you try Wed 5/15 to Monday 5/19...it works..thats what Carrie got..and I can get it to..So I called Disney..they said their systems were down for a Magical upgrade...  ...so I explained the situation to the lady and she agreed that it made no sense..and try to call back later...so I am going to keep calling until I get sumpin figured out....



Aww we cant all be as cool as me  

If it were me I would book wed - monday then right before cancel the wed/thur and see if they honor the ap rate from the days already booked. 

Just hotel experience talkin there hehe


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> .......less than a minute into being there her shepard when after mine and got her leg pretty good, and my hand as I seperated them.  So chit happens, took her to the vet to get her fixed up, when we got back from the vet her husband had already taken her dog to the pound and had it put down.  He has a zero tolerance policy for a dog that draws blood.  I thought he over reacted, and it is still eating at me.



Mason, so sorry to hear about your hand and Belle.  It's a shame what happen. Please try to enjoy WDW.



MsStinkerBelle said:


> So cool running into someone else who is also going at Christmas.  People look at me like I'm crazy for going to WDW then.  I've always done WDW in the heat of summer as a kid and I don't ever want to do it then again.  For me and the kid, the trip to Disney *is* the Christmas present.



Greetings MsStinkerBelle, welcome to our thread.  I too will be in WDW, Dec 11-17 to celebrate my dad's 80th Birthday.  He's never been and I can't wait to see is face.   



tawasdave said:


> Ok..the website is back up...and here is what I know...I am going Fri 5/16..checking out Monday 5/19...if you try and book that at POP says they are sold out but All Star Sports is available...If you try Thurs 5/15 to Monday 5/19..says not available.if you try Fri 5/16 to Tuesday 5/20 says not available..but...if you try *Wed 5/15* to Monday 5/19...it works..thats what Carrie got..and I can get it to..So I called Disney..they said their systems were down for a Magical upgrade...  ...so I explained the situation to the lady and she agreed that it made no sense..and try to call back later...so I am going to keep calling until I get sumpin figured out....



Sven, don't you mean arriving, Wed 5/14.... You can join Carrie and I at the POP bar Wednesday night.  

I to called Disney today and they told me the same thing that their systems were down.  I plan to call them again tomorrow.


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> Hello from WDW, had to come back and take a power nap, I didn't get but maybe 15 minutes of sleep last night on the way here.
> 
> I took my puppy over to my sisters house, because she was going to watch her while I was gone.... She has a couple of dogs, so I went early to make sure they got along with each other before leaving. Less than a minute into being there her shepard when after mine and got her leg pretty good, and my hand as I seperated them. So chit happens, took her to the vet to get her fixed up, when we got back from the vet her husband had already taken her dog to the pound and had it put down. He has a zero tolerance policy for a dog that draws blood. I thought he over reacted, and it is still eating at me.


 
 How sad... for both dogs and for everyone involved.  I'm so sorry Gregg.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Master Mason said:


> Hello from WDW, had to come back and take a power nap, I didn't get but maybe 15 minutes of sleep last night on the way here.
> 
> I took my puppy over to my sisters house, because she was going to watch her while I  was gone....  She has a couple of dogs, so I went early to make sure they got along with each other before leaving.  Less than a minute into being there her shepard when after mine and got her leg pretty good, and my hand as I seperated them.  So chit happens, took her to the vet to get her fixed up, when we got back from the vet her husband had already taken her dog to the pound and had it put down.  He has a zero tolerance policy for a dog that draws blood.  I thought he over reacted, and it is still eating at me.



Glad to hear you made it to WDW safely - Have a great time 

Sorry to hear about the dogs


----------



## goofydadof3

Hey MM glad your home and sorry the the day that led to it.

Have fun,


----------



## goofydadof3

My o my look at that beautiful ticker in my siggie.  Can it say... Does it say ..............  could it really be only 23 days??


----------



## Mr Smee23

Teresa, looks like you, Carrie, Mason and I can close down the Pop Pool bar on Wednesday night.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> My o my look at that beautiful ticker in my siggie.  Can it say... Does it say ..............  could it really be only 23 days??



***

Which one is you in that picture???


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Teresa, looks like you, Carrie, Mason and I can close down the Pop Pool bar on Wednesday night.  Sounds like fun.



I dunno smee my love I dont land till 11:20.. Unless someone stocks up on the drinks till i get there for me hehe


----------



## Mr Smee23

Called Disney today and got a hunnerd off of my rate by doing the annual pass discount.  i ordered the pass.  Now I am the proud owner of a Disney Annual Pass voucher.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Called Disney today and got a hunnerd off of my rate by doing the annual pass discount.  i ordered the pass.  Now I am the proud owner of a Disney Annual Pass voucher.



Woohooo 

It will be a very pretty green hehe Nice hard plastic

Then you get a crappy paper one hehe


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mr Smee23 said:


> Called Disney today and got a hunnerd off of my rate by doing the annual pass discount.  i ordered the pass.  Now I am the proud owner of a Disney Annual Pass voucher.



Yay Smee!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

It's DISNEY day!!!!


----------



## ahoff

Mason, sorry to hear about the dogs and your hand.  Enjoy your stay at the world.





goofydadof3 said:


> My o my look at that beautiful ticker in my siggie.  Can it say... Does it say ..............  could it really be only 23 days??





Don't have a counter up, but ony 17 days for me.

Looks like a snow day here, at least a delayed opening ubtil 10:30


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Friday!!!!!

First....Kimmie..how's the mouth?  Did you get to torture your employees?  Or did you slip into a darvocet coma?

Well its 7:30am here in Boston...the icky white stuff was not supposed to start until 10ish....but no.....its started and its sticking.....GRRRR.... I am so ready for spring.  

Sha....what the weather like in FLA today?  Please pretty please....tell me its gonna be warm and sunny!!


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday!!!!!
> 
> First....Kimmie..how's the mouth? Did you get to torture your employees? Or did you slip into a darvocet coma?
> 
> Well its 7:30am here in Boston...the icky white stuff was not supposed to start until 10ish....but no.....its started and its sticking.....GRRRR.... I am so ready for spring.
> 
> Sha....what the weather like in FLA today? Please pretty please....tell me its gonna be warm and sunny!!


 
Good Morning DISfriends!!  I slipped into a Darvocet coma for the day.  Between 7 shots and keeping my mouth open for over 3 hours my jaw is actually more sore than the tooth!  I'm going to work today though. 

We got snow too!  I had no clue it was coming... hopefully it's done for us and on it's way to Steve!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning DISfriends!!  I slipped into a Darvocet coma for the day.  Between 7 shots and keeping my mouth open for over 3 hours my jaw is actually more sore than the tooth!  I'm going to work today though.
> 
> We got snow too!  I had no clue it was coming... hopefully it's done for us and on it's way to Steve!




Please send it to Steve....I don't want it...but I think the storm go confused....its heading east not north....bad snow...very bad snow


----------



## connorsmom911

Kimmielee said:


> We got snow too!  I had no clue it was coming... hopefully it's done for us and on it's way to Steve!



Ok, you can't send it to Steve without sending it through me first...and I don't want it!!!!  I am so done with winter...yuck 

Mason, I echo everyone else's sentiments about the dogs and your hand...hope WDW cheered you up a bit 

Good for all those who got great rates for May...more money for margaritas!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Snow sucks

Its bad out there. 

I pulled out of my parking lot being stupid and didnt put the 4-wheel drive on because I needed gas (yes I should have stopped last night but just didnt feel like it). And on the little hill out of the parking lot it goes into the main road i just slid... and slid... to the point that i was past the light.. Scary stuff im telling ya. 

Just another reason why I am not meant to be in CT or with snow.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Snow sucks
> 
> Its bad out there.
> 
> I pulled out of my parking lot being stupid and didnt put the 4-wheel drive on because I needed gas (yes I should have stopped last night but just didnt feel like it). And on the little hill out of the parking lot it goes into the main road i just slid... and slid... to the point that i was past the light.. Scary stuff im telling ya.
> 
> Just another reason why I am not meant to be in CT or with snow.



That is why you need to move to FL  

I could not handle the snow after hearing what you all go through with the snow - I had no idea it caused that much trouble


By the way it is 72 here right


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> That is why you need to move to FL
> 
> I could not handle the snow after hearing what you all go through with the snow - I had no idea it caused that much trouble
> 
> 
> By the way it is 72 here right



Move to Florida is the top of my list. Just working on my degree for school and then the bags are packed and we are outtie!!!!! 

Hopefully after this summer I can double up on classes and maybe not work 2 jobs to finish sooner. Sounds about a 2 year plan. Which works since my daughter will be older. 

On days like today it can not come soon enough.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning DISfriends!!  I slipped into a Darvocet coma for the day.  Between 7 shots and keeping my mouth open for over 3 hours my jaw is actually more sore than the tooth!  I'm going to work today though.
> 
> [/IMG]



Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mr Smee23

Kimmie, I hope you are feeling better.  It is moving day here, except it is raining.  So not much moving.  I could really use some help, any volunteers.


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning DISfriends!!  I slipped into a Darvocet coma for the day.  Between 7 shots and keeping my mouth open for over 3 hours my jaw is actually more sore than the tooth!  I'm going to work today though.
> 
> We got snow too!  I had no clue it was coming... hopefully it's done for us and on it's way to Steve!




That was what the dentist wanted - didn't actually do anything to your tooth - just relocated the pain. Now you can relocate it to your staff!!!

Yes the big beautiful flakes are falling up here, thank you very much, us Canadians can take anything you want to send our way  



katydidbug1 said:


> Please send it to Steve....I don't want it...but I think the storm go confused....its heading east not north....bad snow...very bad snow



Once again thanks, your turn is coming............... 




connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, you can't send it to Steve without sending it through me first...and I don't want it!!!!  I am so done with winter...yuck
> 
> Mason, I echo everyone else's sentiments about the dogs and your hand...hope WDW cheered you up a bit
> 
> Good for all those who got great rates for May...more money for margaritas!!!



Hey I thought you were on my side as a fellow Canadian and you want me to go shopping with you, I don't know....





Mr Smee23 said:


> Kimmie, I hope you are feeling better.  It is moving day here, except it is raining.  So not much moving.  I could really use some help, any volunteers.



Sorry Smee, not available, got a date to make snow angels this afternoon, thanks to everyone for their contributions   

Yes Mason, sorry to here about your pre-trip incident, hope that the sun and heat is aiding in the healing process.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Kimmie, I hope you are feeling better.  It is moving day here, except it is raining.  So not much moving.  I could really use some help, any volunteers.



I moved a toilet up to the third floor last night

I'm good with the whole moving thing for a bit. Really if I show I am strong people will notice and ask for help hehehe.


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning DISfriends!!  I slipped into a Darvocet coma for the day.  Between 7 shots and keeping my mouth open for over 3 hours my jaw is actually more sore than the tooth!  I'm going to work today though.
> 
> We got snow too!  I had no clue it was coming... hopefully it's done for us and on it's way to Steve!



For once we have a beautiful, albeit, cold day here in Northern Michigan..sun is out and its a blamy 19 degrees...so I say you guys are welcome to the snow...last I heard we were 2" away from a February snowfall record here...Spring cannot come to fast..oh and by the way...Spring is only a month away....YEE HAA..TGIF ya all


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mr Smee23 said:


> Kimmie, I hope you are feeling better.  It is moving day here, except it is raining.  So not much moving.  I could really use some help, any volunteers.



Sorry Smee - You are too far away


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Teresa, looks like you, Carrie, Mason and I can close down the Pop Pool bar on Wednesday night.  Sounds like fun.



that is great to here, the more the merrier...don't forget to bring me my latte...and I will have the drinks ready for Carrie and you.  :


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday!!!!!
> 
> First....Kimmie..how's the mouth?  Did you get to torture your employees?  Or did you slip into a darvocet coma?
> 
> Well its 7:30am here in Boston...the icky white stuff was not supposed to start until 10ish....but no.....its started and its sticking.....GRRRR.... I am so ready for spring.
> 
> Sha....what the weather like in FLA today?  Please pretty please....tell me its gonna be warm and sunny!!



I would rather have the snow.  It's freezing rain here.. I did make into work safely....just hope this turns to rain before I drive home.


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Kimmie, I hope you are feeling better.  It is moving day here, except it is raining.  So not much moving.  I could really use some help, any volunteers.




Sorry Smee I have to work....


----------



## Mr Smee23

Yes the big beautiful flakes are falling up here, thank you very much, us Canadians can take anything you want to send our way  


Wait, you will take anything, I'll willingly give you all our presidential candidates.   No don't feel like you have to reciprocate.  Consider them a gift.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Yes the big beautiful flakes are falling up here, thank you very much, us Canadians can take anything you want to send our way
> 
> 
> Wait, you will take anything, I'll willingly give you all our presidential candidates.   No don't feel like you have to reciprocate.  Consider them a gift.



Smink 

Isnt is that like pleather... so is it a fake mink? hehehehe


----------



## disneyfanx3

One half of the Notorious Smink
Tink speaks for me


If this is the case how are you going to ever get your post count up


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> One half of the Notorious Smink
> Tink speaks for me
> 
> 
> If this is the case how are you going to ever get your post count up



Give him a minute he needs to consult with Tink before he can respond


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Called Disney today and got a hunnerd off of my rate by doing the annual pass discount.  i ordered the pass.  Now I am the proud owner of a Disney Annual Pass voucher.



I too called Disney and got a huge annual pass discount. They have now added discounts on the DDP for annual pass holders.  So I added the DDP to my registrations. All said and done, I'm paying less now then my originial registration which was room only.  More money to drink with.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I too called Disney and got a huge annual pass discount. They have now added discounts on the DDP for annual pass holders.  So I added the DDP to my registrations. All said and done, I'm paying less now then my originial registration which was room only.  More money to drink with.



How can you get the dining plan with an annual pass? I am confused. 

Did you have to buy a base day ticket?


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> How can you get the dining plan with an annual pass? I am confused.
> 
> Did you have to buy a base day ticket?



No - it is a new thing - IF you are an ap holder you can get the dining plan for $38.00 per day (1 counter, 1 snack and 1 table service per day) That is what they offered me when I made the reservations for the trip with my kids.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Smink
> 
> Isnt is that like pleather... so is it a fake mink? hehehehe



HaHaHa



disneyfanx3 said:


> One half of the Notorious Smink
> Tink speaks for me
> 
> 
> If this is the case how are you going to ever get your post count up



I am sure he will manage



Carrieannew said:


> Give him a minute he needs to consult with Tink before he can respond



again...HaHaHa


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> No - it is a new thing - IF you are an ap holder you can get the dining plan for $38.00 per day (1 counter, 1 snack and 1 table service per day) That is what they offered me when I made the reservations for the trip with my kids.



Gosh and I thought I knew everything. Darn. I still dont think its worth it for me. Unless someone wants to eat in the castle with me.. always wanted to do that hehe



katydidbug1 said:


> HaHaHa
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he will manage
> 
> 
> 
> again...HaHaHa




Thats me... freakin funny


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> How can you get the dining plan with an annual pass? I am confused.
> Did you have to buy a base day ticket?





> disneyfanx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No - it is a new thing - IF you are an ap holder you can get the dining plan for $38.00 per day (1 counter, 1 snack and 1 table service per day) That is what they offered me when I made the reservations for the trip with my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was quoted the same price.  They just added it yesterday.  I to don't normally eat 3 meals a day, but it was well worth the savings.  Like I said, with the AP room discount and adding the DDP I'm paying less now, then what I was going to pay for the room only.
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I was quoted the same price.  They just added it yesterday.  I to don't normally eat 3 meals a day, but it was well worth the savings.  Like I said, with the AP room discount and adding the DDP I'm paying less now, then what I was going to pay for the room only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about it but probably not. I am just not big on sit down meals solo. I have done the dining plan twice for free in Sept.
> 
> I need to save the money for alcohol hehe.
Click to expand...


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> ttester9612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about it but probably not. I am just not big on sit down meals solo. I have done the dining plan twice for free in Sept.
> 
> I need to save the money for alcohol hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think
Click to expand...


----------



## katydidbug1

Just got word from on high.....we are closing early today....woooohoooo.  Not bad for a friday (snow and all)


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I like the way you think



Great minds chica great minds hehehe

Where's Carrie... at the bar 

hehehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> katydidbug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds chica great minds hehehe
> 
> Where's Carrie... at the bar
> 
> hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...where's Cait...oh yeah....with Carrie at the bar!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmmm...where's Cait...oh yeah....with Carrie at the bar!!



 

   

May can not come soon enough

And if someone chimes in with his 22 days he shall get slapped


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> May can not come soon enough
> 
> And if someone chimes in with his 22 days he shall get slapped



Just tell him it's not the same you won't be there


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> May can not come soon enough
> 
> And if someone chimes in with his 22 days he shall get slapped



I'll hold him...you slap him...K?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> May can not come soon enough
> 
> And if someone chimes in with his 22 days he shall get slapped



36 days here...good thing it was not 22...YIKES


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Just tell him it's not the same you won't be there



Haha 
The world will never be the same when I am there! 
That is a warning people 



katydidbug1 said:


> I'll hold him...you slap him...K?



Ohhh you wanna hold him? Did you consult with the other half of smink first? 
And I think he would enjoy all that wayyyyy to much


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Haha
> Ohhh you wanna hold him? Did you consult with the other half of smink first?
> And I think he would enjoy all that wayyyyy to much



LMAO....I walked right into that one.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO....I walked right into that one.



Oh you walked all over it too

hahahaha
Ok I am stressed and lame jokes are coming out


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh you walked all over it too
> 
> hahahaha
> Ok I am stressed and lame jokes are coming out



Stess not good.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Stess not good.



No no.. stress no good

Working for a furniture company during a snow storm. Not fun. 
You know people expect us to risk our lives for there furniture and all. 
Besides the men that work for me are huge babies.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> No no.. stress no good
> 
> Working for a furniture company during a snow storm. Not fun.
> You know people expect us to risk our lives for there furniture and all.
> Besides the men that work for me are huge babies.



LMAO....what's the matter...they don't like driving in the snow...its New England...they have to be used to it by now


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO....what's the matter...they don't like driving in the snow...its New England...they have to be used to it by now



Yeah you would think. 
Big babies.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah you would think.
> Big babies.



Chica....in my experience most men are big babies


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Chica....in my experience most men are big babies




Oh..OH..sure...I see how it is...Sure...yea..right...you take that back or I will hold my breath until I pass out!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Oh..OH..sure...I see how it is...Sure...yea..right...you take that back or I will hold my breath until I pass out!!!



LMAO....nope


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh..OH..sure...I see how it is...Sure...yea..right...you take that back or I will hold my breath until I pass out!!!



Can I watch? better yet video that?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Can I watch? better yet video that?



Did he pass out yet????


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Did he pass out yet????


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



See...told ya.....Big Babies


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> See...told ya.....Big Babies



 
I hope you plan on being the one to give him mouth to mouth

I dont want no boy cooties


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I hope you plan on being the one to give him mouth to mouth
> 
> I dont want no boy cooties



ewww....boy cooties...Nope...he's on his own


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> ewww....boy cooties...Nope...he's on his own



I think someone tried to give me cooties yesterday now that you mention it. Just as bad as a cup licker I tell ya


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I think someone tried to give me cooties yesterday now that you mention it. Just as bad as a cup licker I tell ya



Cup lickers.....they should be punished!!  Send them to Universal...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Cup lickers.....they should be punished!!  Send them to Universal...LOL



Hehe 

The bad side of the tracks

Where did the other half of smink go.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Hehe
> 
> The bad side of the tracks
> 
> Where did the other half of smink go.



LOL....he's trying to move


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Did he pass out yet????


----------



## cdn ears

Mr Smee23 said:


> Yes the big beautiful flakes are falling up here, thank you very much, us Canadians can take anything you want to send our way
> 
> Wait, you will take anything, I'll willingly give you all our presidential candidates.   No don't feel like you have to reciprocate.  Consider them a gift.




Could that be why we don't have presidents in Canada???


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>



Suck it up ya big baby!


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Haha
> The world will never be the same when I am there!
> That is a warning people



RED ALERT!!!   How very true, also anyone going after Carrie leaves don't forget to give the world a chance to return to its normal state.....


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> RED ALERT!!!   How very true, also anyone going after Carrie leaves don't forget to give the world a chance to return to its normal state.....



 

This is first hand experience speaking people.. 

RUN


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> This is first hand experience speaking people..
> 
> RUN



Yea, RUN I'll say, get to the bar before she does but better leave her a stool and have her drink ready


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Suck it up ya big baby!



Yes maam..


----------



## goofydadof3

katydidbug1 said:


> I'll hold him...you slap him...K?





MMMM letting the visual sink in



Sorry smee


----------



## goofydadof3

katydidbug1 said:


> Chica....in my experience most men are big babies



hey i resemble that


----------



## goofydadof3

Whooo hoooo  tomorrow is 21 days!!!!!


----------



## goofydadof3

So this is how they bring in the booze for may. I don't think its going to be enough.


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Whooo hoooo  tomorrow is 21 days!!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Anyone have a few minutes and want to experiance a little Magic?  If you go to Disney.com..seach backstage pass....they have some great videos...


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO....I walked right into that one.



Looks like I've been missing out on all the fun.  

It's good to catch up on the banter on this snow day. Gotta love the "early out".


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Looks like I've been missing out on all the fun.
> 
> It's good to catch up on the banter on this snow day. Gotta love the "early out".



Came crawling out of your hole again?

Lovely seein ya


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


>





If you don't want me to count down, you have to quit cheering me on.


GDad rocks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and Rolls

Heeeeyyy..........Hoooooooo.....Heeeeeyyyyy.......HHHoooooo


----------



## tawasdave

goofydadof3 said:


> If you don't want me to count down, you have to quit cheering me on.
> 
> 
> GDad rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Rolls
> 
> Heeeeyyy..........Hoooooooo.....Heeeeeyyyyy.......HHHoooooo



GDad is a ho?


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> If you don't want me to count down, you have to quit cheering me on.
> 
> 
> GDad rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Rolls
> 
> Heeeeyyy..........Hoooooooo.....Heeeeeyyyyy.......HHHoooooo



Me... cheer you on... nooo.. never ..  



tawasdave said:


> GDad is a ho?



Thats what I heard. I tried to get in his pants and it didnt work though. Guess it was just a front.


----------



## goofydadof3

tawasdave said:


> GDad is a ho?











That all i gonna say about that.


----------



## Aurora317

Hey all, I've arranged for a Fairy Godmailer to send a post card to my brother in law a few weeks before our big June trip, but now I have no idea what to have them write! Most of the postcards are for kids, "Gee pal, can't wait to see you!" or something, but I want it to be a little more creative. But then again, maybe something a bit corny would be fun too. . . This is his first Disney trip ever (he's 27) and I thought he'd get a kick out of receiving a postcard, a little prelude to the magic that's to come. Also, any suggestions on who the card should come from? He's big into Sci-Fi and so something Star-Wars at HS jumps to mind, but then again a card with a picture of the MK and written from Mickey might be good too. . .I just don't know. I've got a month to figure it out, if anyone has suggestions I'd love to hear them! Thanks!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Came crawling out of your hole again?
> 
> Lovely seein ya



Actually, I'm back in my hole, with my lovely greyhound, hiding from the show and cold. It's cozy here.


----------



## tawasdave

goofydadof3 said:


> That all i gonna say about that.



I am just asking...Carrie was the one who told me...


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Anyone have a few minutes and want to experiance a little Magic?  If you go to Disney.com..seach backstage pass....they have some great videos...



Just checked, they do have some great ones.  It's hard to decide which one or two I want.


----------



## goofydadof3

tawasdave said:


> I am just asking...Carrie was the one who told me...





Carrie likes to lie and she has cooties.


----------



## libertybell7

goofydadof3 said:


> Carrie likes to lie and she has cooties.




post removed out of kindness


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Carrie likes to lie and she has cooties.



I believe as I told you earlier I got them from you


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Sha....what the weather like in FLA today?  Please pretty please....tell me its gonna be warm and sunny!!



Sorry, didnt read all the posts last night.. got 2 of my smaller papers written last night... 5-7 more to have done by and submitted by Wed. 9am Its was 81 yesterday... slight humid feel to the air but was nice! today should be too but they said some rain too... WHAT WAS that pic you sent me?! lol looks cold and aweful!



disneyfanx3 said:


> That is why you need to move to FL



I want to move to FL!!! oh wait... I want to move to WDW!!



Carrieannew said:


> I hope you plan on being the one to give him mouth to mouth
> 
> I dont want no boy cooties



Couple words for that: CPR mask... or ambu bag!


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Couple words for that: CPR mask... or ambu bag!





Oh I am sure that Carrie will be "in the bag" in May...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh I am sure that Carrie will be "in the bag" in May...lol



Hey now hahaha

I resemble that remark

I try to be a good girl and wake up early to do homework. Then I hear I'm in the bag. 

Dont forget the crackers randy!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Hey now hahaha
> 
> I resemble that remark
> 
> I try to be a good girl and wake up early to do homework. Then I hear I'm in the bag.
> 
> Dont forget the crackers randy!



Crackers, Whip, handcuffs...anything else?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Crackers, Whip, handcuffs...anything else?



Do you have boots or a costume? I get a kick out of those  

Ohh you know what my favorite thing is... light sabers


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Do you have boots or a costume? I get a kick out of those
> 
> Ohh you know what my favorite thing is... light sabers



I have fire gear and a hose....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I have fire gear and a hose....



We all know you have that

Hehe.


----------



## goofydadof3




----------



## goofydadof3

21 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Sorry, didnt read all the posts last night.. got 2 of my smaller papers written last night... 5-7 more to have done by and submitted by Wed. 9am Its was 81 yesterday... slight humid feel to the air but was nice! today should be too but they said some rain too... WHAT WAS that pic you sent me?! lol looks cold and aweful!



That was a pic outside my friends apartment....it was cold and awful..not much better today....Think I will not go shopping today as planned and keep my klutzy self inside


----------



## katydidbug1

goofydadof3 said:


> 21 DAYS!!!!!



Now that's just mean


----------



## ttester9612

goofydadof3 said:


> 21 DAYS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> katydidbug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's just mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that's just plain mean.
Click to expand...


----------



## goofydadof3

katydidbug1 said:


> Now that's just mean





so is breaking a mans heart


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> 21 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> so is breaking a mans heart



Do you need a tissue? For ya issue

hehehe


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> 21 DAYS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that's just plain mean.



Tried to tell ya last night he is mean.

How ya feelin? Hungover???


----------



## goofydadof3

Ring Ring, Ring Ring....hey its algebra calling

get to work


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Ring Ring, Ring Ring....hey its algebra calling
> 
> get to work



My tutor is too busy today to help me. Thought I would just skip it all 

hahaha


----------



## katydidbug1

goofydadof3 said:


> so is breaking a mans heart



And who's heart am I breaking?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> And who's heart am I breaking?



 

Your a heartbreaker.....


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Your a heartbreaker.....



LOL....me???...you sure you have the right person???


----------



## goofydadof3

katydidbug1 said:


> And who's heart am I breaking?


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


>



Suck it up!


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Tried to tell ya last night he is mean.
> 
> How ya feelin? Hungover???



I'm feeling GOOD, no hangover here.   Told you I only had half a glass, it just made me sleepy.  

I've been busy doing the laundry and house cleaning.  Now I'm working on my ADRs for the May trip.  Carrie and Smee, what were you planning to do on Thurs, May 15?  I might spend the day at AK.


----------



## ttester9612

goofydadof3 said:


>



If you weren't so mean to Carrie, your heart wouldn't be broken..


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> If you weren't so mean to Carrie, your heart wouldn't be broken..



Me? Oh I'm good

Last time I checked it wasnt broken

But I am mean


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Me? Oh I'm good
> 
> Last time I checked it wasnt broken
> 
> But I am mean



Carrie, I was actually referring to GD's heart being broken because he's mean to you...


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Carrie, I was actually referring to GD's heart being broken because he's mean to you...



Gotcha

He is really mean to me at times

Maybe its like the little boys in school.. the ones that pull your hair and kick your chair because they really like you

 or maybe not hehe


----------



## Kimmielee

My Dad is down with that really bad flu.  Most of us can fight it but I'm praying hard that he can too.  He's almost 83 and it's the little things like this that scare me the most.  It also drives me nuts that I can't get in the car and take him some homemade chicken soup.  

If he doesn't improve by Monday, they are taking him to the hospital.  He's already been fighting it for 2 weeks and sounds absolutely horrible.  Keep him in your prayers for me, ok?


----------



## goofydadof3

Kimmielee said:


> My Dad is down with that really bad flu.  Most of us can fight it but I'm praying hard that he can too.  He's almost 83 and it's the little things like this that scare me the most.  It also drives me nuts that I can't get in the car and take him some homemade chicken soup.
> 
> If he doesn't improve by Monday, they are taking him to the hospital.  He's already been fighting it for 2 weeks and sounds absolutely horrible.  Keep him in your prayers for me, ok?





Sorry to hear this Kimmie we will keep him in our prayers


----------



## goofydadof3

ttester9612 said:


> Carrie, I was actually referring to GD's heart being broken because he's mean to you...





I don't know how these rumors get started.  I am the victim here.


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> My Dad is down with that really bad flu.  Most of us can fight it but I'm praying hard that he can too.  He's almost 83 and it's the little things like this that scare me the most.  It also drives me nuts that I can't get in the car and take him some homemade chicken soup.
> 
> If he doesn't improve by Monday, they are taking him to the hospital.  He's already been fighting it for 2 weeks and sounds absolutely horrible.  Keep him in your prayers for me, ok?



Sorry to hear that Kimmie. I hope he starts making a turn around for the better.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> My Dad is down with that really bad flu.  Most of us can fight it but I'm praying hard that he can too.  He's almost 83 and it's the little things like this that scare me the most.  It also drives me nuts that I can't get in the car and take him some homemade chicken soup.
> 
> If he doesn't improve by Monday, they are taking him to the hospital.  He's already been fighting it for 2 weeks and sounds absolutely horrible.  Keep him in your prayers for me, ok?



Sorry to hear that Kimmie - I will pray for him


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> My Dad is down with that really bad flu.  Most of us can fight it but I'm praying hard that he can too.  He's almost 83 and it's the little things like this that scare me the most.  It also drives me nuts that I can't get in the car and take him some homemade chicken soup.
> 
> If he doesn't improve by Monday, they are taking him to the hospital.  He's already been fighting it for 2 weeks and sounds absolutely horrible.  Keep him in your prayers for me, ok?



He's in my prayers and I pray he will recover fully.


----------



## Carrieannew

TT 


What are we drinking tonight? I need to be ready
So I can hang


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> TT
> 
> 
> What are we drinking tonight? I need to be ready
> So I can hang



I haven't decided yet. Thinking about some wine. Jason still hasn't replaced my rum.  I do have some little bottles that you would find on an airplane of vodka and absolut citron. Not much to choose from. Maybe it's time for me to make run to the liquor store.


----------



## buena vista

Kimmielee said:


> My Dad is down with that really bad flu.  Most of us can fight it but I'm praying hard that he can too.  He's almost 83 and it's the little things like this that scare me the most.  It also drives me nuts that I can't get in the car and take him some homemade chicken soup.
> 
> If he doesn't improve by Monday, they are taking him to the hospital.  He's already been fighting it for 2 weeks and sounds absolutely horrible.  Keep him in your prayers for me, ok?



I'm so sorry Kimmie. I was watching the news earlier and the CDC listed FL as the only state that hasn't reached an epidemic level for the flu, which is further proof that WDW is good for your health. 

I don't know him, but I'll pray for him.


----------



## Kimmielee

Thanks for all the well wishes for my Dad.  I'm trying to keep busy by cleaning, baking and cooking.  My house looks great, brownies are cooling and pot roast in the oven...  I put Cherry Coke in the oven with my pot roast.  It's supposed to taste really yummy and make it more tender?


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I haven't decided yet. Thinking about some wine. Jason still hasn't replaced my rum.  I do have some little bottles that you would find on an airplane of vodka and absolut citron. Not much to choose from. Maybe it's time for me to make run to the liquor store.



Tell him to get to the store and buy some

And that I said hi


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Tell him to get to the store and buy some
> 
> And that I said hi



I WILL!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> My Dad is down with that really bad flu.  Most of us can fight it but I'm praying hard that he can too.  He's almost 83 and it's the little things like this that scare me the most.  It also drives me nuts that I can't get in the car and take him some homemade chicken soup.
> 
> If he doesn't improve by Monday, they are taking him to the hospital.  He's already been fighting it for 2 weeks and sounds absolutely horrible.  Keep him in your prayers for me, ok?



Of course Kimmie, hope things start to improve right away.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> My Dad is down with that really bad flu.  Most of us can fight it but I'm praying hard that he can too.  He's almost 83 and it's the little things like this that scare me the most.  It also drives me nuts that I can't get in the car and take him some homemade chicken soup.
> 
> If he doesn't improve by Monday, they are taking him to the hospital.  He's already been fighting it for 2 weeks and sounds absolutely horrible.  Keep him in your prayers for me, ok?



Of course I will keep him in prayers... and you too!!! (and your step-mon... I mean mother)


----------



## connorsmom911

Kimmielee said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes for my Dad.  I'm trying to keep busy by cleaning, baking and cooking.  My house looks great, brownies are cooling and pot roast in the oven...  I put Cherry Coke in the oven with my pot roast.  It's supposed to taste really yummy and make it more tender?



 to you and definitely will keep your dad in my thoughts.

And yes, the coke on the roast is yummy.  It's good in homemade burgers too!!


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> to you and definitely will keep your dad in my thoughts.
> 
> And yes, the coke on the roast is yummy.  It's good in homemade burgers too!!



I think I heard the Sci Fi/ Drive-in Theater at DHS (MGM) has ribs that are done with Coke too... may need to try those sometime.


----------



## ttester9612

Anyone having problems getting into DisMate Chat room tonight?  I've been trying but the page won't even display...


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Anyone having problems getting into DisMate Chat room tonight?  I've been trying but the page won't even display...



I am having trouble also - anyone else?


----------



## Carrieannew

same here


----------



## Carrieannew

Anyone know how to make a yahoo chat room


----------



## ttester9612

ttester9612 said:


> Anyone having problems getting into DisMate Chat room tonight?  I've been trying but the page won't even display...





disneyfanx3 said:


> I am having trouble also - anyone else?



Charlene, I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I'm starting to wander if the web site is down......this is the pits, no chat tonight...what a downer....


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Charlene, I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I'm starting to wander if the web site is down......this is the pits, no chat tonight...what a downer....



I was looking forward to chatting with everyone tonight - this stinks


----------



## ttester9612

Charlene and Carrie, did you get in yet?  I still can't open the page.

Has anyone ever used the Chat that's on the DisBoards?


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Charlene and Carrie, did you get in yet?  I still can't open the page.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the Chat that's on the DisBoards?



I still did not get in - I've never used the chat on Disboards


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Charlene and Carrie, did you get in yet?  I still can't open the page.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the Chat that's on the DisBoards?





disneyfanx3 said:


> I still did not get in - I've never used the chat on Disboards



I just tried it but its not letting me in


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> I still did not get in - I've never used the chat on Disboards



I just tried the DisBoard chat and it did not work.  It's asking for a login name and it did not accept the DisBoard login.  I don't see a button to register for the Chat.

This really sucks....I to was looking forward to chat tonight.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Dismates chat is working fine for me?


----------



## Mrsduck101

ttester9612 said:


> I just tried the DisBoard chat and it did not work.  It's asking for a login name and it did not accept the DisBoard login.  I don't see a button to register for the Chat.
> 
> This really sucks....I to was looking forward to chat tonight.



Came here to see where everyone is hiding - chat is working for me.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Came here to see where everyone is hiding - chat is working for me.



Ummm duckie drinking? hehe

Can you cut and paste a link?


----------



## Sha

Am talking to Jen on yahoo, and she was in there, but left to see if it was just a fluke about having trouble, and she cant in either. I have tried 2 different PCs and scanning my laptop to make sure it wasnt an issue on my end. Evidently not. I have the alternate link we used last year... I can post it here so everyone can get to chat:

http://chat.parachat.com/chat/login.html?room=DisneySingles&width=600&height=400&lang=en


I recommend bookmarking it just in case


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> Dismates chat is working fine for me?



I guess chat doesn't love us anyone (Carrie, Charlene and I).....we can get in...


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Am talking to Jen on yahoo, and she was in there, but left to see if it was just a fluke about having trouble, and she cant in either. I have tried 2 different PCs and scanning my laptop to make sure it wasnt an issue on my end. Evidently not. I have the alternate link we used last year... I can post it here so everyone can get to chat:
> 
> http://chat.parachat.com/chat/login.html?room=DisneySingles&width=600&height=400&lang=en
> 
> 
> I recommend bookmarking it just in case



Thanks Sha
I'm in


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Ummm duckie drinking? hehe
> 
> Can you cut and paste a link?



http://www.dismates.com/chat.html

how I got in? But it was before 9 so ?


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> http://www.dismates.com/chat.html
> 
> how I got in? But it was before 9 so ?



You know what that means...

Ya broke it


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Am talking to Jen on yahoo, and she was in there, but left to see if it was just a fluke about having trouble, and she cant in either. I have tried 2 different PCs and scanning my laptop to make sure it wasnt an issue on my end. Evidently not. I have the alternate link we used last year... I can post it here so everyone can get to chat:
> 
> http://chat.parachat.com/chat/login.html?room=DisneySingles&width=600&height=400&lang=en
> 
> 
> I recommend bookmarking it just in case





Carrieannew said:


> You know what that means...
> 
> Ya broke it



Carrie try the link that SHA posted.  WE are in that chat room.


----------



## Master Mason

Morning everyone....

Am bummed, have to go to the airport and leave in a few hours.  Had a blast, but definately not long enough.

And I have about 1300 pictures to go though when I get home, so I think I took care of you on the picture request Carrie.


----------



## Master Mason

Kimmie,

Thoughts and prayers for your Dad, I hope he gets better quickly.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Morning everyone....
> 
> Am bummed, have to go to the airport and leave in a few hours.  Had a blast, but definately not long enough.
> 
> And I have about 1300 pictures to go though when I get home, so I think I took care of you on the picture request Carrie.



Safe trip Mason! glad you had a good time. Looking forward to seeing your pics, as always.


----------



## Sha

out of curiosity, i tried dismates, and it opened without difficulty this morning... so maybe it was a fluke and all will be okay tonight


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> Morning everyone....
> 
> Am bummed, have to go to the airport and leave in a few hours. Had a blast, but definately not long enough.
> 
> And I have about 1300 pictures to go though when I get home, so I think I took care of you on the picture request Carrie.


 
Glad you had a blast MM - I can't wait!!  Have a safe flight home!


----------



## Sha

morning everyone... I was going to be going to church this morning but mom feels something just isnt right... sore to left side... maybe residual from that fall she took... so she wants to go to express care... so please pray that its nothing serious, that the staff is throrough and we are in & out. Thanks... homework is portable at least


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> morning everyone... I was going to be going to church this morning but mom feels something just isnt right... sore to left side... maybe residual from that fall she took... so she wants to go to express care... so please pray that its nothing serious, that the staff is throrough and we are in & out. Thanks... homework is portable at least


 
Prayers and pixie dust sent your way... is it a worry about the Parents weekend?


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> My Dad is down with that really bad flu.  Most of us can fight it but I'm praying hard that he can too.  He's almost 83 and it's the little things like this that scare me the most.  It also drives me nuts that I can't get in the car and take him some homemade chicken soup.
> 
> If he doesn't improve by Monday, they are taking him to the hospital.  He's already been fighting it for 2 weeks and sounds absolutely horrible.  Keep him in your prayers for me, ok?




Kimmie....good thoughts and pixies dust heading your dad's way.  I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.  If you need anything....you know where to find me!


----------



## tawasdave

Prayers comming Kimmie's Dad's way...Sha's Mom's way...and for a safe flight for MM....

As for me...very sore today...fought a structure fire yesterday...house was way out in the sticks...older couple locked themselves inside their house and were trying to fight the fire when police got on scene...they would not unlock the door for cop...finally the woman did and he had to drag the old guy out of the house....by the time we got on scene house was already falling down....They had an outside woodstove built very close to the house...the older man had just stoked the fire and we think he may have left the door open....Anyhow...even though you don't know these people, I am sure they could use a prayer this Sunday morning...the house was a total loss...and I am sore and tired...going to be an R & R day for moi...


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> morning everyone... I was going to be going to church this morning but mom feels something just isnt right... sore to left side... maybe residual from that fall she took... so she wants to go to express care... so please pray that its nothing serious, that the staff is throrough and we are in & out. Thanks... homework is portable at least



Sha....prayers and pixie dust for you an mom as well....Call me later if you need anything....HUGS!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

tawasdave said:


> Prayers comming Kimmie's Dad's way...Sha's Mom's way...and for a safe flight for MM....
> 
> As for me...very sore today...fought a structure fire yesterday...house was way out in the sticks...older couple locked themselves inside their house and were trying to fight the fire when police got on scene...they would not unlock the door for cop...finally the woman did and he had to drag the old guy out of the house....by the time we got on scene house was already falling down....They had an outside woodstove built very close to the house...the older man had just stoked the fire and we think he may have left the door open....Anyhow...even though you don't know these people, I am sure they could use a prayer this Sunday morning...the house was a total loss...and I am sore and tired...going to be an R & R day for moi...


 
God Bless this couple...  How incredibly sad.  I can't imagine how scary it was for them both.   Randy... thanks for all you do.  You are a very giving man.  Rest, relax and enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## PirateMel

My thoughts and prayers for Kimmie's Dad and Sha's Mom today.

It really sucks now as Adults to have to worry about our parents, life was so much simpler as a child.

My mom has been ill for a week as well, and concerned now that she has not been able to keep any food down, she is tiny to begin with.


 
Melanie


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> morning everyone... I was going to be going to church this morning but mom feels something just isnt right... sore to left side... maybe residual from that fall she took... so she wants to go to express care... so please pray that its nothing serious, that the staff is throrough and we are in & out. Thanks... homework is portable at least





PirateMel said:


> My thoughts and prayers for Kimmie's Dad and Sha's Mom today.
> 
> It really sucks now as Adults to have to worry about our parents, life was so much simpler as a child.
> 
> My mom has been ill for a week as well, and concerned now that she has not been able to keep any food down, she is tiny to begin with.
> 
> 
> Melanie





tawasdave said:


> Prayers comming Kimmie's Dad's way...Sha's Mom's way...and for a safe flight for MM....
> 
> As for me...very sore today...fought a structure fire yesterday...house was way out in the sticks...older couple locked themselves inside their house and were trying to fight the fire when police got on scene...they would not unlock the door for cop...finally the woman did and he had to drag the old guy out of the house....by the time we got on scene house was already falling down....They had an outside woodstove built very close to the house...the older man had just stoked the fire and we think he may have left the door open....Anyhow...even though you don't know these people, I am sure they could use a prayer this Sunday morning...the house was a total loss...and I am sore and tired...going to be an R & R day for moi...



I will keep them all in my prayers


Mel - glad to see you back on the boards


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> My thoughts and prayers for Kimmie's Dad and Sha's Mom today.
> 
> It really sucks now as Adults to have to worry about our parents, life was so much simpler as a child.
> 
> My mom has been ill for a week as well, and concerned now that she has not been able to keep any food down, she is tiny to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Melanie



Definitely will include your mom Mel!!   and you, as I am sure as it being tax season isnt helping you either. Keep us posted please!

Am waiting with mom in the room, she has had her assessment and some checks are being done. Been working on my papers..... need to call and postpone my study room at the library. Thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust... just another bump in the road that I pray doesnt throw me off course. (that sounds a little selfish I guess... just so close to being done.... )

Randy, thanks for all you do as a firefighter! even through you arent there for us in our location, we can say thanks to you and know that it is also a shared thanks to all the people who are there to help us (or at least that is how I feel). I will be glad to include this couple in prayers.


----------



## ahoff

Prayers for all of those who need them!  Hope things turn out well, and everyone has good day

Yes, Mel, things were simpler when we were young and innocent.


----------



## Sha

guess we need more Disney in our lives......

we have to go to the ED from Quik Care as they cant run some tests here that they can up there..... ok... little more concern now... will keep you all posted as I can. Thanks again for the support and hugs etc


----------



## Carrieannew

I hope everyone gets better quickly. Hugs to all who need them


----------



## Sha

glad my mom isnt having heart problems that I know of at the moment  .... we are still in the ED waiting room waiting to be seen and been passed over.... but there are screaming children in small area that isnt conducive for studying  I want go to disney!!! too bad i dont have anything on my laptop other than music.


----------



## Kimmielee

PirateMel said:


> My thoughts and prayers for Kimmie's Dad and Sha's Mom today.
> 
> It really sucks now as Adults to have to worry about our parents, life was so much simpler as a child.
> 
> My mom has been ill for a week as well, and concerned now that she has not been able to keep any food down, she is tiny to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Melanie


 
Melanie, Prayers and pixie dust on the way to your Mom too!  Good to see you too!

I talked to my Dad about an hour ago... he's not any better.  He's going back to the doctor tomorrow (he PROMISED ME) but... he's stubborn as an old goat so who knows if he really will.  I HATE living so far away and not able to just go get him and put him in the car!   I tried to cheer him up by telling him that Noah and I were coming there for 5 days in April.  I didn't tell him that I wouldn't be able to come for the family reunion in August if we come in April... but... we'll cross that bridge when we come to it... eh?



Sha said:


> glad my mom isnt having heart problems that I know of at the moment  .... we are still in the ED waiting room waiting to be seen and been passed over.... but there are screaming children in small area that isnt conducive for studying  I want go to disney!!! too bad i dont have anything on my laptop other than music.


 
Sorry about the wait... especially for Mom.   For you... well... Disney is within your reach so quit whining!!   Just kidding... love you...


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> out of curiosity, i tried dismates, and it opened without difficulty this morning... so maybe it was a fluke and all will be okay tonight



It worked for me today, so maybe it was a fluke last night.



Sha said:


> morning everyone... I was going to be going to church this morning but mom feels something just isnt right... sore to left side... maybe residual from that fall she took... so she wants to go to express care... so please pray that its nothing serious, that the staff is throrough and we are in & out. Thanks... homework is portable at least





tawasdave said:


> Prayers comming Kimmie's Dad's way...Sha's Mom's way...and for a safe flight for MM....
> 
> As for me...very sore today...fought a structure fire yesterday...house was way out in the sticks...older couple locked themselves inside their house and were trying to fight the fire when police got on scene...they would not unlock the door for cop...finally the woman did and he had to drag the old guy out of the house....by the time we got on scene house was already falling down....They had an outside woodstove built very close to the house...the older man had just stoked the fire and we think he may have left the door open....Anyhow...even though you don't know these people, I am sure they could use a prayer this Sunday morning...the house was a total loss...and I am sore and tired...going to be an R & R day for moi...





PirateMel said:


> My thoughts and prayers for Kimmie's Dad and Sha's Mom today.
> 
> It really sucks now as Adults to have to worry about our parents, life was so much simpler as a child.
> 
> My mom has been ill for a week as well, and concerned now that she has not been able to keep any food down, she is tiny to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Melanie



Sorry to hear about everyones parents.  I know what you are going through with  having an 79 year old father.  I will keep everyone in my prayers that they will heal and recover soon.

Mel, i'm glad to see you back.  We missed you.. 

Randy, i'm happy to here that the couple was rescue safely and that you are okay.  Thanks for all that you do to serve your community and others.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## tawasdave

Pic from yesterday....total loss...


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Pic from yesterday....total loss...



What ashame that this had to happen.  My prayers are with the couple on the lost of their home.


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all, just wanted to echo the sentiments already said... and good thoughts to all.

Sven, kuddos for at least getting the couple out safe...although devastating, houses and things can be replaced, people can't.  On a lighter note...we had a good one the other day...motorcycle on fire in the living room!  Takes all kinds, I tell ya!  And we had to get the cops to get the guy out of the house too!  He was totally hammered and just kept going for the extinguisher.

Looking forward to chat tonight...hopefully we'll all be able to squeeze in.


----------



## goofydadof3

20 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> 20 DAYS!!!!!!



Which one is you? The one chillin with the boombox?


----------



## Kimmielee

goofydadof3 said:


> 20 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Sorry about the wait... especially for Mom.   For you... well... Disney is within your reach so quit whining!!   Just kidding... love you...



You should have heard what my mom said 

anyways we are back home... got more homework to do that is due on Wed. morning and just not sure if I am going to skip clinicals tomorrow or not... probably wont but its tempting. Mom is okay sat out in the waiting room for 5 hours because they lost her chart... and didnt acknowledge that she was even there for a cardiac work up! NO ONE WASHED THEIR HANDS NOR DID THEY CHECK HER ID (and they didnt even have an ID bracelet on her!!!!)

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goofydadof3

Guess Who


----------



## Master Mason

I'm home and heading to bed, I am beat.  

Thoughts and prayers for everyone's parents that are not feeling so well.  Cherish the time you have with them.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> I'm home and heading to bed, I am beat.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for everyone's parents that are not feeling so well.  Cherish the time you have with them.



Glad you are home safe... bet Miss Belle was happy to see you!


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning All....happy Monday!!!

Mason...did you have fun at WDW....Hope Belle is doing better.

Sha, Kimmie and Melanie....keeping you and your parents in my thoughts and prayers.  Hope all is well with the soon.


----------



## Kimmielee

goofydadof3 said:


> Guess Who


 
Bon Jovi as a child?


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> I'm home and heading to bed, I am beat.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for everyone's parents that are not feeling so well. Cherish the time you have with them.


 
Glad you made it home safe and sound.  How happy was Ms. Belle? 



katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All....happy Monday!!!
> 
> Mason...did you have fun at WDW....Hope Belle is doing better.
> 
> Sha, Kimmie and Melanie....keeping you and your parents in my thoughts and prayers. Hope all is well with the soon.


 
Mornin DISFriends... running late, stayed up and watch Michael Clayton AFTER the Oscars... what was I thinking???


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone....

Mason, glad to your home safely, I know you probably enjoyed WDW...

GD3 (John), quit rubbing it in that you only have 20 days left before seeing WDW.  I'm jealous as it is, since I have to wait until May..   Carrie you're right he's MEAN  and you need to bite him...

Mel, Sha and Kimmiee, I will continue to keep your parents in my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning all...

Looks like we finally miss a big storm...Kimmie, Duckie and EMTjen...you are welcome to all the snow..stay safe down there...!!!

Master Mason..welcome back...how was the trip?

Carrie bites...I I I I'm..shocked..just just just...ya know...shocked...


----------



## disneyfanx3

Master Mason said:


> I'm home and heading to bed, I am beat.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for everyone's parents that are not feeling so well.  Cherish the time you have with them.



Glad you made it home safely


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> GD3 (John), quit rubbing it in that you only have 20 days left before seeing WDW.  I'm jealous as it is, since I have to wait until May..   Carrie you're right he's MEAN  and you need to bite him...



I will not comment.... i will not comment... i will not comment.. 

Oh gosh darnit. I cant bite him again last time he gave me cooties and I had the "rash" for like a week. Not worth the risk. He is only going to get worse in the next 19 days. 



tawasdave said:


> Carrie bites...I I I I'm..shocked..just just just...ya know...shocked...



HA HA HA




goofydadof3 said:


> Guess Who




 

Who is it?


----------



## Carrieannew

Oh snizzle. I just claimed post 3700. I think thats the magic number


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh snizzle. I just claimed post 3700. I think thats the magic number



hmmm thought it was 3750....keep posting, lets see what happens


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmm thought it was 3750....keep posting, lets see what happens



Woohoo. I can keep posting. Since I was told thats all I do all day

Too bad that mean person is sick in bed because of his meanness.


----------



## katydidbug1

goofydadof3 said:


> Guess Who




I know I know....LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I know I know....LOL



I think Gdad found more children. 

So thats goofydadof5 now


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I think Gdad found more children.
> 
> So thats goofydadof5 now




LMAO


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> I think Gdad found more children.
> 
> So thats goofydadof5 now



Some people collect stamps.  Gdad collects children.


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> Some people collect stamps.  Gdad collects children.



  

Now thats funny. 

Shhhh talk very very softly. The big baby is sleeping cause he is sick. 

Oh crud. I keep trying the nice thing and it comes out wrong. 

I meant everyone please have your thoughts with Gdad for a speedy recovery from the germs he has picked up.... silly cup licker


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> I think Gdad found more children.
> 
> So thats goofydadof5 now






I am not that old......oh and also.....


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> I am not that old......oh and also.....



**holding my breath for the and also **


----------



## goofydadof3

19 DAYS     I am in the teens


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Now thats funny.
> 
> Shhhh talk very very softly. The big baby is sleeping cause he is sick.
> 
> Oh crud. I keep trying the nice thing and it comes out wrong.
> 
> I meant everyone please have your thoughts with Gdad for a speedy recovery from the germs he has picked up.... silly cup licker








<-----Did not disinfect bite wound and now paying the price.


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> <-----Did not disinfect bite wound and now paying the price.



Oh my gosh who bit  you?

Want me to beat them up?


----------



## goofydadof3

Emtgirljen said:


> Some people collect stamps.  Gdad collects children.




Wanna join the club?


----------



## goofydadof3

ttester9612 said:


> GD3 (John), quit rubbing it in that you only have 20 days left before seeing WDW.  I'm jealous as it is, since I have to wait until May..   Carrie you're right he's MEAN  and you need to bite him...




Out of respect I will not comment, ma'am.

But I like you anyway.


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Oh my gosh who bit  you?
> 
> Want me to beat them up?




YES!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> YES!!!



Randy.. I must beat you up now for biting Gdad 

Come here


----------



## Emtgirljen

goofydadof3 said:


> Wanna join the club?



No kids for me at the moment, thanks.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Randy.. I must beat you up now for biting Gdad
> 
> Come here




      

But Really...nice try Carrie...but everyone on the DIS boards knows who the biter is...


----------



## ahoff

goofydadof3 said:


> 19 DAYS     I am in the teens






14 for me.  If VB counts.  Otherwise it is 15.


----------



## Aurora317

goofydadof3 said:


> 19 DAYS     I am in the teens



Today marks 100 days for me, I'm excited about moving into double digits tomorrow!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> But Really...nice try Carrie...but everyone on the DIS boards knows who the biter is...



Whoo... I dont know


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> No kids for me at the moment, thanks.



I think he was taking taker for him to be the daddy.... as in "who's your daddy?"


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> I think he was taking taker for him to be the daddy.... as in "who's your daddy?"



Ah, totally didn't get that... can you say brain fart?


----------



## tawasdave

Jen...

Ready for the big storm down there?


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> Jen...
> 
> Ready for the big storm down there?



Not going to be that big where I am.  Besides, I don't worry about it anymore because I have to go to work regardless.  My boss doesn't believe in snow days.


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Ah, totally didn't get that... can you say brain fart?



glad I am down here... bet that was a smelly one!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> glad I am down here... bet that was a smelly one!



I have a bad case of the Mondays... that's my only excuse!


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> I have a bad case of the Mondays... that's my only excuse!



Monday's suck...plan and simple...been up to my eyeballs in stuff all day...gonna have to work late because of it..taking a little bit of a break, as my eyes are going crossed...to make matters worse...i think I found one of Carrie's cup lickers...and who ever it was is in for a world of hurt!!!!


----------



## goofydadof3

Emtgirljen said:


> Ah, totally didn't get that... can you say brain fart?





That is so hot.   


So whats the answer?


----------



## goofydadof3

katydidbug1 said:


> Monday's suck...plan and simple...been up to my eyeballs in stuff all day...gonna have to work late because of it..taking a little bit of a break, as my eyes are going crossed...to make matters worse...i think I found one of Carrie's cup lickers...and who ever it was is in for a world of hurt!!!!




Show me who it was I ll take care of 'em


----------



## katydidbug1

goofydadof3 said:


> Show me who it was I ll take care of 'em



Rumor has it you are sick...must be you then...lol


----------



## Emtgirljen

goofydadof3 said:


> That is so hot.
> 
> 
> So whats the answer?



Yup, that's me... always with the hotness.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Monday's suck...plan and simple...been up to my eyeballs in stuff all day...gonna have to work late because of it..taking a little bit of a break, as my eyes are going crossed...to make matters worse...i think I found one of Carrie's cup lickers...and who ever it was is in for a world of hurt!!!!



Sorry I like to hang with the cup lickers from time to time


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> My Dad is down with that really bad flu.  Most of us can fight it but I'm praying hard that he can too.  He's almost 83 and it's the little things like this that scare me the most.  It also drives me nuts that I can't get in the car and take him some homemade chicken soup.
> 
> If he doesn't improve by Monday, they are taking him to the hospital.  He's already been fighting it for 2 weeks and sounds absolutely horrible.  Keep him in your prayers for me, ok?





Sha said:


> morning everyone... I was going to be going to church this morning but mom feels something just isnt right... sore to left side... maybe residual from that fall she took... so she wants to go to express care... so please pray that its nothing serious, that the staff is throrough and we are in & out. Thanks... homework is portable at least





PirateMel said:


> My thoughts and prayers for Kimmie's Dad and Sha's Mom today.
> 
> It really sucks now as Adults to have to worry about our parents, life was so much simpler as a child.
> 
> My mom has been ill for a week as well, and concerned now that she has not been able to keep any food down, she is tiny to begin with.
> 
> 
> Melanie



Kimmie, Sha and Mel - Thoughts and pixie dust  for those that need it, must be that time of the month for parents .... took mom in for x-ray on her shoulder , causing her more pain.



Master Mason said:


> I'm home and heading to bed, I am beat.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for everyone's parents that are not feeling so well.  Cherish the time you have with them.



Welcome back MM, have fun with your pictures.



Aurora317 said:


> Today marks 100 days for me, I'm excited about moving into double digits tomorrow!



Aurora, and the countdown continues.... in regards to your brother - I would go for something from Mickey for the Magic Kingdom, even though he is a Star Wars fan (I'm sure he will end up at the Studios checking it out anyway)


----------



## goofydadof3

katydidbug1 said:


> Rumor has it you are sick...must be you then...lol




I didn't want any rumors to start about you and i


----------



## Mr Smee23

goofydadof3 said:


> I didn't want any rumors to start about you and i



The rumor police are out in force trying to stop all the nasty stuff from getting started.


----------



## Kimmielee

He went back to the Dr. and he's starting to improve!   He did sound better today, that's for sure!  Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.  They are working!


----------



## ttester9612

goofydadof3 said:


> 19 DAYS     I am in the teens



BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.....did someone hear anyone chatting?  All I hear is BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.....Carrie am I now hearing your voices?


----------



## Mr Smee23

that is wonderful knews kimmie I will keep praying for him.


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> He went back to the Dr. and he's starting to improve!   He did sound better today, that's for sure!  Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.  They are working!



Kimmie, I'm so glad to hear that your father is improving.  I pray he continues to recover.


----------



## goofydadof3

ttester9612 said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.....did someone hear anyone chatting?  All I hear is BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.....Carrie am I now hearing your voices?





Oh My TT you are getting feisty, you keep that up and ....



How you doing?


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.....did someone hear anyone chatting?  All I hear is BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.....Carrie am I now hearing your voices?



Haha watch out. Once you start talking to them its addicting


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> The rumor police are out in force trying to stop all the nasty stuff from getting started.



Word


----------



## goofydadof3

Mr Smee23 said:


> The rumor police are out in force trying to stop all the nasty stuff from getting started.






ummm hiya smee hows it going?  Say you ever been sky diving?


----------



## ttester9612

goofydadof3 said:


> Oh My TT you are getting feisty, you keep that up and ....
> 
> 
> 
> How you doing?



if I keep it up you will do what?  .......... 


I'm doing good, GD3..  I would ask about yourself, but it appears you have been passing your sickness on to others....so I'm going to keep my distance from you.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> if I keep it up you will do what?  ..........
> 
> 
> I'm doing good, GD3..  I would ask about yourself, but it appears you have been passing your sickness on to others....so I'm going to keep my distance from you.


----------



## Mr Smee23

goofydadof3 said:


> ummm hiya smee hows it going?  Say you ever been sky diving?



Skydiving, boy that sounds like fun.  I am an expert at packing parachutes.  What say I pack yours.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Skydiving, boy that sounds like fun.  I am an expert at packing parachutes.  What say I pack yours.



 

Now thats funny

Can I watch?


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Since this thread has reached it length limit, it is now continued at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1735877


----------

